# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed)

## hqvrrsc4

*New working method for TLPD (Patch 5.4.1)
Since this exploit may vary from server to server,if you succeed please reply.

1.Get some "Noodle cart kits" (it is added in patch 5.4)
2.Block the IP address of Storm Peaks with the old method 
However now you needn't queue for BG. e.g You can stay in Icecrown,Block the IP address of Storm Peaks then enter Storm Peaks.
3.You'll find there is no mobs in the IP-blocked Storm Peaks zone.
4.Stay in one of TLPD's routes(you can google for that) and use your noodle cart.As long as you stay on the noodle cart, you can see the mobs as well as TLPD
5.When TLPD reaches in range, hit it with any ranged spell (like Ice lance)
6.You can't see it after you leave the cart,but TLPD will follow you invisibly, You can use your AOE spell to kill it.
7.Make sure you're in a party,use another noodle cart near the corpse,then you can have loot.
8.After you loot it, the corpse will disappear again.Since you're in party,you can ROLL it and get it.

<Something interesting>
It seems that the instance of Storm Peaks changes with where you enter it
e.g. Enter IP-blocked Storm Peaks from Icecrown,Crystalsong Forest,ZulDrak with different IPs also ports you to different "Storm Peak IPs"
It is to say that you can check for several TLPDs one time


Glad to see some guys successfully got TLPD.
For somebody asked "is there any way to get this working in sholazar basin? for getting Loque'Nahak as a Hunter?"
The mobs will disappear right after you leaves the noodle cart so you can't cast tame beast.
Sometimes mobs will disappear after 3-5 secs, so i suggest you get very high haste and bring some "Drums of rage" to decrease the channel time.
It depends highly on your luck.


Some useful macros come from Sensisativa:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2906180 (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))


*

*mostly FIXED Feb 10*

<Currently working Feb 7 2013>

*first, sorry for my poor english, but i will try to explain it clearly
IF it's a repost,remove it.*


In this way,you can disable CRZ and do anything in a place where no one else (*except those who also know this way*  in your server) in. 
In other words, you can enter an independance (or isolated) realm
that is to say, the mobs, pets and rare elites will be there.


Tools:
no special tools needed.
i did it in windows 7, and ipv4(i think ipv4 is required)

Theory:
queue for a BG, alt+f4 for 5 minutes to let BG kick you out
Block the crz ip and logging in,then you will be "kicked" out to a non-crossrealm world
In easier words.
find ip of crz---queue for bg-- alt f4--block ip ,wait for 5mins --log in--done


Steps:
*(Perhaps the steps are long,but they are easy. so be patient)*
1.
log in your account, then go to a non-crossrealm zone.(e.g. Stormwind or Orgrimmar)

2.
win+R ,run cmd.exe

3.
enter netstat -n
(it will show you the ip addresses which are used by programmes)

4.
you will see many messages like this(the addresses are examples)
.....
TCP 192.168.123.123:12345 222.111.222.111:80 *ESTABLISHED*
*NOTICE CAREFULLY ,"ESTABLISHED" , NOT "TIME_WAIT"*
.....

the first ip address is your local address
the second is the receiver(number :80 is port number)

you should find all the receiver address at port 3724
when you are in Stormwind or Orgrimmar,there should be one or two ip at 3724 
e.g. 
111.122.133.250:3724
111.122.133.251:3724
you should notice that the first 3 parts are the same,because Stormwind is a non-crossrealm zone.
if the address is aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd
the aaa.bbb.ccc is your server address. (it will never change,only "ddd" changes)

now,keep the "aaa.bbb.ccc" of your realm

5.
go to the zone you want to disable CRZ

6.
netstat -n 
again

if the "ccc" of two ip addresses at 3724 changes.
e.g.
first:
111.122.133.250:3724
111.122.133.251:3724
now:
111.122.133.244:3724
111.122.135.166:3724

it means you are transferred to another realm whose address is 111.122.135.xxx
you can go to step 7(don't forget to remember the changed ip)

There is a little chance that the third part(ccc) of the address doesn't change,
that is to say,players are transferred to your server,the zone "belongs" to your server,and you should try another zone or wait till the arrangement changes
it is common if your realm has a major population of your BG group

7.
queue for any BG
after you enter the BG,just alt+f4 (no special timing required)

8.
run "windows firewall"
click on Windows Firewall with Advanced Security in the left pane
ensure that the firewall is on
you can active them in"windows firewall properties"
(Domain Profile,Private Profile,Public Profile should be active)
right click on"inbound rules"--new-- custom--all--any--choose the remote ip address to block,add the range to cover the ip address you got in step 6
(the changed ip)
e.g.
if the changed ip was 111.122.135.222 
you should enter a range to cover its fourth part ,but not too big
111.122.135.150 to 111.122.135.255 is proper
111.122.135.2 to 111.122.135.255 is improper
(don't include all from 1 to 255, or you'll be ported into an empty world)

do the same thing to"outbound rules"
(all the step 8 should be done after you have alt+f4ed)



9.
after you have logged out for at least 5 minutes and the crz ip has been blocked by "in-outbound rules"
log back to game
you should be kicked out of BG and get "deserter" debuff
you should receive repeating error messages in the chat frame
you should be in your "local" "ccc" server ip address (you can check it netstat -n)
*"transfer aborted instance not found" should come again and again(once 60 seconds)
it's the most important sign of success*
if it only occur 1 or 2 or 3 times ,you seem to be "placed" into a not blocked "ddd"
for example, you only blocked 111.122.135.250 to 111.122.135.255
the system will first try to place you into 250 but failed,then placed you to 251,also failed, finally it may place you into 153 , here comes 2 "transfer aborted instance not found" s but finally failed
on the other side,if you block 111.122.135.1 to 111.122.135.255 , i think at least 1 address is for special use ,like serverside check . it may not be "1", so 1 to 255 or ,may 50 to 255 may cause an empty zone.
my own range is 150 to 255
if you're sure that your server is not the"host" server ,you should netstat -n again to check which server on earth are you ported in,if it's the range that caused the problem,you should change it.



now you have disabled CRZ , and you can do anything in the zone(rares,pets, and nobody else)


After you leave the zone or relog, if you want to perform it again,you should disable the in-outbound rules and do all these above again
<don't forget disable the rules ,or you may meet network problems>

----------


## Nonpareill

no special tools? I didnt even want to read this it looks complex and like its too much work.

Also, i dont have windows so i couldnt do it anyway right now. But it appears to be well explained for others and they seem to be enjoying it.

Nice job.

----------


## Piju

Well he isn't using anything but Win7... it sounds complicated, but it is very well explained... I'll try it this weekend and +rep if i can get it to work  :Smile:

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Why in the world would you go into a BG, wait 5 min, AND get deserter, when you can just walk outside or inside of a city to switch CRZ zones? There's no need for any of that.

----------


## asdfx123

Short question:

netstat -n in orgrimmar:
aaa.bbb.ccc.28
aaa.bbb.ccc.29

now if i move to durotar:
aaa.bbb.ccc.28
aaa.bbb.ccc.59

so only the second ip is changing.
do i have to block now e. g. from 59 to 255?

well, done on lower-pop server and it works, the server is trying to port me to crz but can't cause it is blocked.

Transfer Aborted: instance not found

Thing is, i can't see any monsters in the non crz :P

----------


## vixing

I think it's a really great find

----------


## Yimmo

> Why in the world would you go into a BG, wait 5 min, AND get deserter, when you can just walk outside or inside of a city to switch CRZ zones? There's no need for any of that.


I might be right in thinking its so you can disable CRZ in non-City zones such as northrend, as so you can get the time lost proto-drake, i might be wrong however.

-Yimmo

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> I might be right in thinking its so you can disable CRZ in non-City zones such as northrend, as so you can get the time lost proto-drake, i might be wrong however.
> 
> -Yimmo


Which you can already do in the same exact manner as city zones. What I posted here (Block CRZ and Server Zoning - Have zones to yourself!) was pretty comprehensive and allows you to block any zone from being CRZ.

EDIT: Just realized my guide was posted in elite.

----------


## gippy

5 repped you anyway, found vyragosa on 2 realms

cheers for sharing

----------


## kilauea

netstat will output a lot of crap in your command window. Use this to filter the results to port 3724 to find the IP address easier:

netstat -n | find ":3724"

That should spit out only the lines with port 3724 at the end.

----------


## Emisary

Pretty neat find, I'm sure some other experienced users can add suggestions that will improve this exploit it's worth to stick a while around it.

cheers! +rep

----------


## Psypher93

> You sound like a massive ******.


 :Big Grin: D +rep for the find.

----------


## asdfx123

move to elite as soon as possible!!! **** YEAH  :Big Grin:

----------


## rocambole

U sir, are my hero. Just got TLPD with this. I LOVE YOU!

+ REP.

----------


## gippy

> U sir, are my hero. Just got TLPD with this. I LOVE YOU!
> 
> + REP.


lucky shit lol ive now found 4 vyragosa's, ah well

----------


## kishke

Sadly its not working on my server, its so dead all the zones are not hosted on it so they are empty.

----------


## mathewhed

Anyone give me a hand getting this to work new to this kind of stuff?

----------


## hikiro

I've always got same IPs, never got 2 differents IP and i tried like 10-15 times on different regions
Did you know why please ?

----------


## rayray

is this bannable?

----------


## Akrolodoxis

> I've always got same IPs, never got 2 differents IP and i tried like 10-15 times on different regions
> Did you know why please ?


Same here. the third "CCC" part wont change.... except when i enter instance etc.
Does this mean my server will be always the server used because it is so populated?
What can if this happens

----------


## Farore

The zones are always empty for me

----------


## hikiro

I can confirm that on my server (Archimonde EU, 1st french server), the IP ALWAYS stay the same (235 for the CCC)
My friend and i tested on some other servers and we succesfully reached 2 differents IP but, even on low hours (3.AM here) the 2 ips still being the same on archimonde.

My theory is that my server always host other little servers and NEVER send players on others.
So this exploit just cant be done on top servers like this..../ragemode

----------


## Akrolodoxis

> Same here. the third "CCC" part wont change.... except when i enter instance etc.
> Does this mean my server will be always the server used because it is so populated?
> What can if this happens


Well... i finaly got it to work. and blocked the one ip
(when i am in dalaran i am on an other server.. when flying to argent dawn thing i see everytime the rare pets wich vanish when landing.... so i blocked the ip i get connected to when i land.)
Then i repeated thy fly from dalaran to this location with banned ip but then it sais
"transfer aborted instance not found" and all npc`s etc. vanish. 
So... what can i do then?
Not working that well for me :/

----------


## skythex

empty zones, not that usefull

----------


## chabukuk

works like a charm, but i only found a dead TLPD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mothership

Aint this 100% bullshit? When you are in orgrimmar facing durotar you can see there is no single npc or player, that is your realm... now if u block the CRZ u will be in your empty realm and those NPCs wont magically pop when you step to durotar. All these "LOL TLPD" are trolling or you are failing and you are actually in the normal CRZ. Someone who has working IP string for own realm with NPCs in durotar please tell realm name and aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd to aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd so i can test it out. ty

----------


## chabukuk

dude its ****ing working.
testet it on 2 different realms. first i checked everything with no changes -> no tlpd. then i did this trick and boom there was vyragosa. then i instantly turned the ip restriction off and i flew a couple of meters to have the crz effekt and vyragosa dissapeared!

same on the other realm just the same with Dirkee ( the one that looks like the Bot)





> empty zones, not that usefull


you have to do it with the BG trick, just flying into the zone doesnt work. then you wont see ANY npc

----------


## Mothership

> dude its ****ing working.
> testet it on 2 different realms. first i checked everything with no changes -> no tlpd. then i did this trick and boom there was vyragosa. then i instantly turned the ip restriction off and i flew a couple of meters to have the crz effekt and vyragosa dissapeared!
> 
> same on the other realm just the same with Dirkee ( the one that looks like the Bot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to do it with the BG trick, just flying into the zone doesnt work. then you wont see ANY npc


Actually i got it to work now by taking a zeppelin to warsong hold (northrend) from orgrimmar. After zoning to northrent DO NOT exit zeppelin, now turn the ip block on and you will be in your own realm when you step out of the zeppelin with NPCs and objects still there. You cant use windrider or you will land in the empty version of your realm.

Looks like this works well with northrend only. Deepholm is instanced zone so it might be worth to test.

----------


## freeloading

+1 rep - would give more but I can't :-(

Very well explained and worked like a charm. Tested in Sindragosa Falls and finally got my Scourged Whelping (no rare unfortunately)

----------


## Madripper

It works on Deepholm!
Went there, killed 2 rares: Golgarok and Terborus. BUT no Aeonaxx, for now...

Before using this, there were like 20 players flying around, after, just me.

----------


## asdfx123

> Same here. the third "CCC" part wont change.... except when i enter instance etc.
> Does this mean my server will be always the server used because it is so populated?
> What can if this happens


You need to do following:

if you are in orgrimmar or stormwind you should see something like this:


```
198.14.22.25:3724 CONNECTED
198.14.22.25:3724 CONNECTED
```

now if you move to a crossrealmzone you should see this:


```
198.14.22.25:3724 CONNECTED
198.14.22.25:3724 WAITING
198.14.22.27:3724 CONNECTED
```

so you see that the crossrealmzone is 198.14.22.*27*

now all you gotta do is block alot of ips in this range except the server ip which is 198.14.22.*25*

example:
block from: 198.14.22.10 to 198.14.22.24
and from: 198.14.22.26 to 198.14.22.250
in both incoming and outgoing!

if this rules are created, deactivate them and move into the zone you want to be alone
-> if you are there -> join bg -> alt + f4 -> activate the rules -> wait 4-5min -> log in

if you see now the yellow message in chat "Instance not found: Transfer aborted", you will know that it worked.

!!!

----------


## newsneez

Couldn't get it to work in Storm Peaks, but worked in Deepholm though idk what im doing wrong

----------


## Vreth

Since Blizzard love the idea of CRZ's and do not and will not offer a way of disabling it, could they potentially take a harsh stance on this and apply bans?

----------


## Snowee

> Since Blizzard love the idea of CRZ's and do not and will not offer a way of disabling it, could they potentially take a harsh stance on this and apply bans?


Getting common now mh? In every exploit a leecher asks if they can get banned for it.
Yes, ofcourse you can get banned ffs.

----------


## oppiz2

> Getting common now mh? In every exploit a leecher asks if they can get banned for it.
> Yes, ofcourse you can get banned ffs.


Oh, he was sweet, he thought about the wellness of your accounts!
// +1 Snowee

----------


## kishke

This simply isnt working on my server no matter waht im trying either i get an empty zone or it wont log my char in (character not found).

----------


## Znuff

> This simply isnt working on my server no matter waht im trying either i get an empty zone or it wont log my char in (character not found).


You need to do the Battleground/Dungeon part! That's the important one!

So, queue for bg/dungeon. Enter in it. Alt+F4. Block the IP of the CRZ Server (not your home realm). 

Now wait a couple of minutes until the game throws you out of the dungeon/bg (up to 5). Now try to log on.

If you don't do that, you will get a "character not found".

You also have to be in the area you want to be alone in when you queue for the BG/Dungeon. Changing zones will get you empty areas.

----------


## kishke

did with random bg
with random dungeon which i finished so it was more than 5 minutes simply nada.

----------


## gippy

> This simply isnt working on my server no matter waht im trying either i get an empty zone or it wont log my char in (character not found).


sounds to me like you're disabling the wrong ones

anything with established while in org is your ip, anything with waiting is what you want to disable when out in the zone (after bg of course) at first i thought they had to be seperate numbers from what appears in org but after coming up with the same ip on some realms i realised that the time waiting is also another rip you get crzed too

i've killed vyragosa countless amount of times so far, got frostbitten and im 2 off bloody rare

----------


## chabukuk

yes random dungeon doesnt work. i testet it and after 5 minutes i was back at the shrine

----------


## Snowee

Has someone seen Aeonaxx or Bloodseeker yet?

----------


## raiman

> Has someone seen Aeonaxx or Bloodseeker yet?


Yes got Aeonaxx.

----------


## Snowee

> Yes got Aeonaxx.


Could you might post a screenshot?
With transfer aborted in the chat maybe? =)

----------


## chabukuk

**** yea got my proto  :Big Grin:  thanks alot m8  :Big Grin: 


http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uplo...hpkmd0yfgq.jpg

----------


## TehVoyager

> no special tools? I didnt even want to read this it looks complex and looks like its too much work.



Lol Netstat and any firewall program (including windows firewall) is hard.

its not that difficult. its just that english is this guys second language, so hes a bit verbose.




> You sound like a.....


report this kid.

----------


## Nonpareill

> You sound like a massive ******.


Thanks bud. Im sorry you felt the need to waste your time creating an account after me. Im honored you would do such a thing.




> D +rep for the find.


You +repped him for making an account and calling me a ******?

----------


## Psypher93

> Thanks bud. Im sorry you felt the need to waste your time creating an account after me. Im honored you would do such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You +repped him for making an account and calling me a ******?


No no and no thought it was just funny i gave the finder of this thread +rep

----------


## Nonpareill

> No no and no thought it was just funny i gave the finder of this thread +rep


Yeah sorry just realized you were just quoting. My apologies psypher. 

And yeah it gave me a good chuckle. I inspired someone to do something!

----------


## Znuff



----------


## johmey

So i got this to work on my main server, but on another server i got this problem
The server ip is 172
The CRZ ip is 170
If i block 170-255 i cant connect at all

Wat do

----------


## TommyT

Found 5 minfernals xD
1 uncommon 4 poor
still good tho




> So i got this to work on my main server, but on another server i got this problem
> The server ip is 172
> The CRZ ip is 170
> If i block 170-255 i cant connect at all
> 
> Wat do


block 165-171 then

----------


## gippy

> 


congrats! i keep finding every other rare up but no aeonaxx  :Frown:

----------


## hqvrrsc4

> So i got this to work on my main server, but on another server i got this problem
> The server ip is 172
> The CRZ ip is 170
> If i block 170-255 i cant connect at all
> 
> Wat do


 if the third part of the 2 IPs are the same .like 11.22.233.170 & 11.22.233.172, the CRZ and server ip are unluckily the same , there is no way to disable it or you'll be DCed

*I guess there may be a way to "redirect" these kind of IPs to another "Empty" server IP , I hope someone will find it.*

----------


## LifeIsOP

This is amazing, thanks so much!

I'm just curious though. Can we get banned or something for blocking IPs or anything? 

It's probably fine, seems silly to think we'd get in trouble.

----------


## Jysticim

Yoyo boss really nice find, gonna try out now!

----------


## asdfx123

> if the third part of the 2 IPs are the same .like 11.22.233.170 & 11.22.233.172, the CRZ and server ip are unluckily the same , there is no way to disable it or you'll be DCed
> 
> *I guess there may be a way to "redirect" these kind of IPs to another "Empty" server IP , I hope someone will find it.*


block all ip's except the server ip

----------


## Djax

It's very nice but I can't do that on my realm atm because regions always "belong" to my server.

I'll need the help of someone to invite me in a group to do the trick, if someone can help me that will be great: )

----------


## raiman

some zones are on different subnets, like aaa.bbb.ccc.* and aaa.bbb.ccd.* so when changing zones, allways check ip's and add additional scopes to fw rules.

----------


## FeeroX

Okei, I'm coming here for advice..

I've followed the guide and found that the "stormwind zone is : 195.12.234.244" I then went out and found other CRZ .. 

I then went to the firewall and blocked connections from 195.12.234.230 to 195.12.234.243 and 195.12.234.245 to 195.12.234.254 both in incoming and outgoing..

I do not active it yet.. 

I then log in, go to my zone.. in this case deepholm: I sign for a bg (at this point I can see other players from other realms) I then alt f4 when I come in.. 

Then I enable my firewall settings, both in and outgoing. 

Waiting 5+ minutes and log back in.. I now have the deserter debuff and it seems like I'm out of CRZ for like 0,5 seconds.. then it pops up..

So I go into cmd.exe and 195.12.234.242 and 195.12.234.237 is Established.. 

Any suggestions? Been trying both Storm Peaks and Deepholm now.. same result.

----------


## asdfx123

> Okei, I'm coming here for advice..
> 
> I've followed the guide and found that the "stormwind zone is : 195.12.234.244" I then went out and found other CRZ .. 
> 
> I then went to the firewall and blocked connections from 195.12.234.230 to 195.12.234.243 and 195.12.234.245 to 195.12.234.254 both in incoming and outgoing..
> 
> I do not active it yet.. 
> 
> I then log in, go to my zone.. in this case deepholm: I sign for a bg (at this point I can see other players from other realms) I then alt f4 when I come in.. 
> ...


Tell me following:
IP of Server
IP of CRZ

I try to help you out :P

----------


## nicocba

Going to try this when get to my place, looks awesome

----------


## LeetHaxor

I have none that end in 3724 :/.

Is there another port to look for?

----------


## Irreparabel

This also works in Brawlers Guild, for those who don't want to have to wait all the time.  :Wink:

----------


## raiman

> I have none that end in 3724 :/.
> 
> Is there another port to look for?


use
netstat -n | find ":3724"

----------


## LifeIsOP

I keep getting "No Instance server available" and it wont let me connect.

The IP I get in Org is 12.129.254.165

The IP I see it change to when I go to Deepholm is 12.129.254.222


The rules I set were:

12.129.254.10 to 12.129.254.164
and
12.129.254.166 to 12.129.254.250

(I can't tell what I'm doing wrong, I have read a few different comments and I'm attempting to make this work myself. I'm thinking I'm making mine too broad or something. Though I don't know how to shorten it to something that would work because last time I did it didn't let me connect)

----------


## chaosrain34

works great

----------


## Inrehab

Is this only working for northrend and instances zones like Deepholm? Or is it good for Kalimdor/EK?

----------


## Stormfuryy

I did this, but someone had already done it to aeonaxx and poseidus, will try tomorrow again.

----------


## Snowee

> I did this, but someone had already done it to aeonaxx and poseidus, will try tomorrow again.


Fyi: Poseidus has 72H or more spawntimer, Aeonaxx can despawn.
P.S: Gratz chaos you lucker

----------


## Piju

So did i understand it right?

When I have the *Orgrimmar IP: 195.12.241.63:3724* 
Then i change zones to *Uldum* and get the IP: *195.12.241.55:3724*
It means I'm *not able* to do this because the zone is hosted by my server? 

Because i tried* blocking 195.12.241.1 to 195.12.241.62 and 195.12.241.64 to 195.12.241.160* and wasn't able to connect to my server.

After this i *blocked 195.12.241.1 to 195.12.241.54 and 195.12.241.56 to 195.12.241.160* and it connected normally and after logging in, there were players from other realms around...

Am I doing anything wrong, or is my server just shit?^^

Edit: Oh and what is this IPv4? Is it maybe because of this or something?^^

----------


## Znuff

Yes Piju. That means your realm is hosting those zones. The CRZ realms are usually on different netblocks. Or at least that's what I noticed.

----------


## Teryaki

Got this to work, getting my Northrend achivement now  :Big Grin:

----------


## LifeIsOP

Ok I got it to work, I got Aeonaxx and Jadefang was up but I couldn't get to him because of no daily.

I have a question though. How can we go about doing this more often without getting caught by blizz?

----------


## emanon_wk

Can I get banned for doing this?

----------


## tke1993

> Can I get banned for doing this?


Coco pls
Attachment 12479

----------


## Znuff

> Can I get banned for doing this?


Yes you can.

----------


## Teryaki

I got aeonaxx too  :Smile:

----------


## Zemsta

> Okei, I'm coming here for advice..
> 
> I've followed the guide and found that the "stormwind zone is : 195.12.234.244" I then went out and found other CRZ .. 
> I then went to the firewall and blocked connections from 195.12.234.230 to 195.12.234.243 and 195.12.234.245 to 195.12.234.254 both in incoming and outgoing..
> I do not active it yet.. 
> I then log in, go to my zone.. in this case deepholm: I sign for a bg (at this point I can see other players from other realms) I then alt f4 when I come in.. 
> Then I enable my firewall settings, both in and outgoing. 
> Waiting 5+ minutes and log back in.. I now have the deserter debuff and it seems like I'm out of CRZ for like 0,5 seconds.. then it pops up..
> So I go into cmd.exe and 195.12.234.242 and 195.12.234.237 is Established.. 
> Any suggestions? Been trying both Storm Peaks and Deepholm now.. same result.


I got the same problem. Any IP or IP range I set to block in Windows Firewall as the OP described, they're still ESTABLISHED in the netstat -n list, Seems like the Windows Firewall isn't active but its turned on and my rules are set and active. Maybe my Kaspersky overrides the rules I set in windows firewall? I turned it off for this and started windows firewall but maybe kaspersky still active and allow all IPs to run despite if I blocked them in windows firewall?

Here's how it looks in my windows firewall:

https://i.imgur.com/6OR9144.jpg

My crz IP to block is 195.12.234.157 ofc. After loading back into the game, then running netstat again i got that IP still "established".

Any idea?

----------


## Neretil

> stormwind zone is : *195.12.234*.244
> I then went to the firewall and blocked connections from *195.12.234.*230 to *195.12.234*.243 and *195.12.234.*245 to *195.12.234*.254 both in incoming and outgoing..


Oh god... it's not that hard to understand...

aaa.bbb.ccc must be different in Stormwind and CRZ, else your server is the host and you can't use this method. You blocked your Stormwind IPs

----------


## Zemsta

Trying to block IP ranges in Kaspersky now , I got some strange results in the command promt:

https://i.imgur.com/JNvG8hI.png

Now what the heck is this...






> Hát igen, BS szívás, reggel óta próbálom, de csak ezt az IP-t nézegetem folyton


( olvasd végig! amellett, hogy ugyanazt az eredményt produkálja, a legfőbb bajom, hogy mindenESTABLISHED marad, ugyhogy egyelőre semmit sem tudok blokkolni... )

----------


## rr2109

Obtained Sambas, Karoma, ghostcrawler, tiny shale spider, and reigns of poseidus using this +rep. Sadly Deepholme is hosted on my server so can't even try for aeonaxx.

----------


## Inrehab

Im having the same issue as the quote below. My Org ip is *206.18.98.244* and my Deepholm ip is *206.18.149.24*. I blocked the range around my server IP and I blocked the range _including_ my CRZ ip. Once I log in, I have deserter buff, but I am still in the CRZ even though it is blocked and enabled.





> I got the same problem. Any IP or IP range I set to block in Windows Firewall as the OP described, they're still ESTABLISHED in the netstat -n list, Seems like the Windows Firewall isn't active but its turned on and my rules are set and active. Maybe my Kaspersky overrides the rules I set in windows firewall? I turned it off for this and started windows firewall but maybe kaspersky still active and allow all IPs to run despite if I blocked them in windows firewall?
> 
> Here's how it looks in my windows firewall:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6OR9144.jpg
> 
> My crz IP to block is 195.12.234.157 ofc. After loading back into the game, then running netstat again i got that IP still "established".
> 
> Any idea?

----------


## nicocba

Looks like all Latin America server are hosted on the same server, that sucks  :Frown:

----------


## hqvrrsc4

> Im having the same issue as the quote below. My Org ip is *206.18.98.244* and my Deepholm ip is *206.18.149.24*. I blocked the range around my server IP and I blocked the range _including_ my CRZ ip. Once I log in, I have deserter buff, but I am still in the CRZ even though it is blocked and enabled.


you should try the possible CRZ range ,206.18.149.10 to 206.18.149.255

----------


## rocambole

> U sir, are my hero. Just got TLPD with this. I LOVE YOU!
> 
> + REP.


Ok. Got TLPD, Aeonaxx, Camel Figurine and the Seahorse with this.
It does work.

Only thing with the Camel is u get ported back to ur server in a different area. Once there, you wont see any mobs, alt tab to the firewall and disable the exclusion u made for this IP and the mobs will show up. Kill the boss, loot the mount and get cheered by ur guildies with the rare FoS.

----------


## Piju

Finally got it to work for me... but no Seahorse, no Aeonaxx, no TLPD... only figurines... worked on 3 different servers for me, on every server it's the same...no rares >.<

----------


## Kirros

> Ok. Got TLPD, Aeonaxx, Camel Figurine and the Seahorse with this.
> It does work.
> 
> Only thing with the Camel is u get ported back to ur server in a different area. Once there, you wont see any mobs, alt tab to the firewall and disable the exclusion u made for this IP and the mobs will show up. Kill the boss, loot the mount and get cheered by ur guildies with the rare FoS.


Rocambole, I just got Aeonaxx myself but went to find Camel Figurines (had the "Instance Aborted" message in chat) but couldn't find any figurines. When you did it were there many figurines spawned or were you only able to find one or two? I checked every spawn point and I'm sure I wasn't connected to a crz.

----------


## TwizteD25

I cant log back into wow after disconnecting and blocking the IP range. Not sure how you guys are doing this

----------


## rocambole

> Rocambole, I just got Aeonaxx myself but went to find Camel Figurines (had the "Instance Aborted" message in chat) but couldn't find any figurines. When you did it were there many figurines spawned or were you only able to find one or two? I checked every spawn point and I'm sure I wasn't connected to a crz.


Only one figurine at the time. Respawn rate goes 6-10 hours according do wowhead. In my experience I found 2 fake ones at first (one each server), then 7 hours late found the real deal. 
Hope it helps.

----------


## Morez

so, if my cmd shows my realm ip in orgrimmar at ex. xxx.xx.xxx.165 and xxx.xx.xxx.167, and in deepholm it shows xxx.xx.xxx.165 and xxx.xx.xxx.195
which one do i disable? o_o
sorry for stupidness...

----------


## gippy

killed vyragosa 15ish times across different realms, i give up :P

----------


## raiman

> so, if my cmd shows my realm ip in orgrimmar at ex. xxx.xx.xxx.165 and xxx.xx.xxx.167, and in deepholm it shows xxx.xx.xxx.165 and xxx.xx.xxx.195
> which one do i disable? o_o
> sorry for stupidness...


i disable scopes, in your case that would be xxx.xxx.xxx.1-xxx.xxx.xxx.164 and xxx.xxx.xxx.166-xxx.xxx.xxx.255 in my case there was 2 ip that was needet to leave open, as i understand 1 was realm ip and other was some char server coz if i disable 1 more ip then i get error "cant get char list" or something similar. Or it maybe that overpopulated realms have more than 1 ip.

----------


## Morez

> i disable scopes, in your case that would be xxx.xxx.xxx.1-xxx.xxx.xxx.164 and xxx.xxx.xxx.166-xxx.xxx.xxx.255 in my case there was 2 ip that was needet to leave open, as i understand 1 was realm ip and other was some char server coz if i disable 1 more ip then i get error "cant get char list" or something similar. Or it maybe that overpopulated realms have more than 1 ip.


Can't get it to work :I

----------


## kishke

Finally got it to work, apperantly my only issue was with icecrown is is partly hosted on my server and is where I tried it all the time. Got Aeonaxx tho.

A little tip, you can do this on diff characters at the same time, meaning get into bg in 1 zone on one, alt+f4 log in and do the same on another while the first char 5 minutes timer is ticking.

----------


## raiman

> Can't get it to work :I


More info plz, what happens ?

----------


## FeeroX

OK, so I understand a bit more now.. but I still can't get it to work.. Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong here? 

So I checked the ip in stormwind.. it was aaa.bbb.243.ddd and and another with the same number, just different ddd... 
Then I checked the ip in Deepholm.. it was aaa.bbb.242.ddd and another with aaa.bbb.243.ddd.. Both of these were established.. 

Then I went into my firewall, and put in a block from the range aaa.bbb.242.10 - aaa.bbb.242.255 because this is the cross realm zone ip.. 243 was the STORMWIND IP.

Then I joined a bg, alt f4'ed out.. enabled the settings above and waited 6 minutes and logged back in.. I checked netstat again, and I still have an established connection to the 242, and can see people from other servers.

What am I doing wrong? Can anyone send me a pm with skype or whatever so we can get this to work? unless I'm obviously doing something wrong, and you can explain it here..

----------


## hqvrrsc4

> OK, so I understand a bit more now.. but I still can't get it to work.. Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong here? 
> 
> So I checked the ip in stormwind.. it was aaa.bbb.243.ddd and and another with the same number, just different ddd... 
> Then I checked the ip in Deepholm.. it was aaa.bbb.242.ddd and another with aaa.bbb.243.ddd.. Both of these were established.. 
> 
> Then I went into my firewall, and put in a block from the range aaa.bbb.242.10 - aaa.bbb.242.255 because this is the cross realm zone ip.. 243 was the STORMWIND IP.
> 
> Then I joined a bg, alt f4'ed out.. enabled the settings above and waited 6 minutes and logged back in.. I checked netstat again, and I still have an established connection to the 242, and can see people from other servers.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Can anyone send me a pm with skype or whatever so we can get this to work? unless I'm obviously doing something wrong, and you can explain it here..


make sure all the three firewall profiles are activated
(Domain Profile,Private Profile,Public Profile)

----------


## FeeroX

> make sure all the three firewall profiles are activated
> (Domain Profile,Private Profile,Public Profile)


Those are activated..

----------


## rayray

EPIC! i got Aeonaxx and TLPD and a bunch of rare hunter pets with this + rep to you

----------


## raiman

> OK, so I understand a bit more now.. but I still can't get it to work.. Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong here? 
> 
> So I checked the ip in stormwind.. it was aaa.bbb.243.ddd and and another with the same number, just different ddd... 
> Then I checked the ip in Deepholm.. it was aaa.bbb.242.ddd and another with aaa.bbb.243.ddd.. Both of these were established.. 
> 
> Then I went into my firewall, and put in a block from the range aaa.bbb.242.10 - aaa.bbb.242.255 because this is the cross realm zone ip.. 243 was the STORMWIND IP.
> 
> Then I joined a bg, alt f4'ed out.. enabled the settings above and waited 6 minutes and logged back in.. I checked netstat again, and I still have an established connection to the 242, and can see people from other servers.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Can anyone send me a pm with skype or whatever so we can get this to work? unless I'm obviously doing something wrong, and you can explain it here..


Ok so ill give example with ip addresses not letters  :Smile: . I do it like that, start wow, login to you account, get char list, minimize wow, start->run->cmd hit enter. In command promt execute command netstat -n | find ":3724"
will get output similar to 
TCP 192.168.1.217:41630 193.3.165.70:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.217:34180 193.3.165.71:3724 ESTABLISHED

now choose char and go to zone you want and again, dont stop when you get message on screen that you in different zone, fly deeper in that zone until you see glowing animation on you char, that mean that you changed crz zone.
execute command netstat -n | find ":3724"

now you output will look similar to
TCP 192.168.1.217:41630 193.3.165.70:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.217:36133 *193.3.165.54:3724* ESTABLISHED
bold ip is zone ip

Now make inbound and outbound fw rules to block scopes from 193.3.165.1 to 193.3.165.69 and another from 193.3.165.72 to 193.3.165.255
In my case server is overpopulated so imo there is some loadbalancing and some times i get connection to 193.3.165.70 sometimes to 193.3.165.71, so i exclude thous 2 ip addresses. As i mentioned before, one time i got same zone from different subnet 193.3.*166*.39 so everytime when you go to some zone and queue, check your zone ip and if needed add another scope to your fw rules. So i made another rule with full range of ips to block 193.3.166.1-193.3.166.255.
Now, join bg, alt-f4, enable rules, 5min later connect to game select your char, if after loading screen you get something about char is missing or something like that and you will be dropped to char list, try again to login to that char, had few times when got in after 3-4 attempts. If all done correct you will see reports that cant be ported to instance server, and if you use command /who you still get list of ppl from your server who are in that zone.


p.s. sorry for bad english, english is not my native language  :Smile: .

----------


## newsneez

i keep getting onto the same server-realm-zone.

How do i "change" the server it puts me into? (It's not my own server)

----------


## Inrehab

Ok let me use some numbers in my example hopefully it will help myself and others. When I’m in Org my IP address is 206.18.98.243.



Then I move to Dalaran and I get the following IP’s






Then I move to Storm Peaks and I get the following IP’s






At this point I join a BG, Alt+f4, activate my in/outbound rules, and wait 5 minutes. My rules look like this:

 inbound 
. Outbound


After waiting about 7 minutes, I log in. For about 3 seconds it looks like I’m by myself, then players from other realms phase in. I check my IP’s and this is what I have:






Even though these IP’s fall within my blocked range, they are still getting through. Could my firewall permissions to allow WoW access be overriding my rules? Any one have a suggestion for a different program to use to block IPs??

----------


## Zstriker

> Ok let me use some numbers in my example hopefully it will help myself and others. When I’m in Org my IP address is 206.18.98.243.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I move to Dalaran and I get the following IP’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same couldn't figure it out, that shit windows firewall not want to block them...

----------


## raiman

maybe firewall on that interface is disabled ?

----------


## Inrehab

Rules are applied to all interface types and all 3 profiles (domain/private/public) are selected.

----------


## Zstriker

> Rules are applied to all interface types and all 3 profiles (domain/private/public) are selected.


tried everything, all programms, root path to wow, everyting selected, incoming and outcome connetions, make it double still winfirewall not working
any other programm I could use to block ip?

----------


## raiman

> tried everything, all programms, root path to wow, everyting selected, incoming and outcome connetions, make it double still winfirewall not working
> any other programm I could use to block ip?


try to block thous ips on your router.

----------


## chabukuk

i use zonealarm

really really easy

----------


## TuraelDX

dont work for me.

195.12.240.228:3724

195.12.240.200 - 195.12.240.250 blocked but i can connect to my realm

----------


## Stormfuryy

I use Comodo since windows xp firewall is overall crappy, and you cant block ip's with it(I think)
So everyone who uses xp should download an external fw.
Back to the topic, I got Aeonaxx ^^ Still looking for tlpd and poseidus but tlpd seems hard =/

----------


## Pyrogenic

Not working for me. My IP's look like this

In SW:



> 199.107.25.25:3724
> 199.107.6.254:3724
> 199.107.25.26:3724


In Deepholm:



> 199.107.25.27:3724
> 199.107.25.26:3724
> 199.107.6.254:3724


I tried blocking the 1-253 range, and 255 individually. Where did I go wrong?

----------


## Jadd

Banwave inc.

Don't say no one warned you!

----------


## orloff

really?.. how blizzard would know.

----------


## Djax

Not working on my server, because all of the regions are always "hosted" by my server, does anyone have a solution for this ?

----------


## Master674

> really?.. how blizzard would know.


lol really? are you really that stupid?

they can just read this thread? lol...

----------


## orloff

> lol really? are you really that stupid?
> 
> they can just read this thread? lol...


i mean how would they know I did it..

----------


## Master674

> i mean how would they know I did it..


by checking their logs.

----------


## Stormfuryy

> i mean how would they know I did it..


Do you really think Blizzard doesn't keep an eye of their own game?

----------


## Jadd

> i mean how would they know I did it..


Same way they found the people who were sharing quests illegitimately... they can always trace things back to you.

For example: Check zone-specific servers who have had players in them, but not in the correct zones - ie. players in BG-specific servers who are in Pandaria, Northrend etc.

Blizzard could have a ban wave in as little as an hour, imo. Knowing them, it will be a while, but any idiot could tell that it's on it's way.

----------


## TuraelDX

:Big Grin:

----------


## mercules

when jadd and master674 advise against it, you know it's bad mmkay.

----------


## ksmk

Yeah, bots are swarming bg's and different zones, duping is shining again, and we will get banned for staying on our real realm with a glitch.

jk

----------


## TuraelDX

i lold 3-4 accounts ftw

2-3h ban wayne?

----------


## Jadd

> Yeah, bots are swarming bg's and different zones, duping is shining again, and we will get banned for staying on our real realm with a glitch.
> 
> jk


It's hardly a glitch when you're using 3rd party tools. Also, the same thing happened last time..

"Yeah, bots are swarming bg's and different zones, duping is shining again, and we will get banned for sharing a quest we don't actually have, with a 'glitch'."

jk

Oh wait, that actually happened.

----------


## Snowee

You might get a 3H automatic ban for getting multiple times deserter, but anything else? Nah, dont think so.
Not sure why you should get a WoW Ban if you block IP's/Ports.

Also you cant compare this with the questsharing exploit.
You needed an extra program (you can do this w/o), you had to change the original ID into something else, you could get stuff which was nolonger ingame & you could make easily much much gold (and hurting the servereconomy with it).

----------


## Jadd

> You might get a 3H automatic ban for getting multiple times deserter, but anything else? Nah, dont think so.
> Not sure why you should get a WoW Ban if you block IP's/Ports


It's a large scale exploit: obtaining items, gold, rare mounts etc. - of course they will ban you for something like this. Coupled with the fact that you are breaking the ToS by using third party tools which interfere with WoW.. you'd have to be stupid to think it's not a bannable offense.

----------


## ksmk

Yep, Windows Firewall is now a dangerous 3rd party tool.
On the other hand, I don't ****in care. If they ban me for things like this, then this game ****in sucks and should've been abandoned it anyway.

----------


## TommyT

Unless you did this constantly they cant really say you intentionally did it

----------


## gippy

I'd expect a automated ban for so many deserters, pretty surprised i haven't had one already

even if it came down to it and permanent bans happening, you lose practically nothing due to everything being shared through your whole bnet (apart from cd keys obviously)

----------


## TuraelDX

> Yep, Windows Firewall is now a dangerous 3rd party tool.
> On the other hand, I don't ****in care. If they ban me for things like this, then this game ****in sucks and should've been abandoned it anyway.


+1

windows firewall is very hard exploit

----------


## rocambole

> Banwave inc.
> 
> Don't say no one warned you!


U mean like 3 days ban? Or perma ban? Shit, got scared already.

----------


## mercules

> U mean like 3 days ban? Or perma ban? Shit, got scared already.


it could be 72 hours, it could be permanent, it could be no bans at all. the point jadd and others were making is that it is against the tos users agree to and therefore is a bannable offense. use at your own risk.

----------


## Jadd

> it could be 72 hours, it could be permanent, it could be no bans at all. the point jadd and others were making is that it is against the tos users agree to and therefore is a bannable offense. use at your own risk.


It's up to Blizzard, but I'm going to guess permanent. This exploit seems, to me, like it has the same kind of impact as the quest share hack, and the milled herbs bug, and both of those resulted in permanent ban waves.

But Blizzard may not judge this to be as harmful. I can't see why they would though. *shrug*




> Yep, Windows Firewall is now a dangerous 3rd party tool.
> On the other hand, I don't ****in care. If they ban me for things like this, then this game ****in sucks and should've been abandoned it anyway.


It doesn't matter how "dangerous" the tool is. It's 3rd party, and you're using it with the intent to perform an exploit by modifying the client's communication with the server. Now tell me this isn't the same as packet editing.  :Wink: 

Edit: Quitting the game is something I would recommend, so exploit/hack/bot to your heart's content. I'm just warning those who don't want to quit or be banned.

----------


## cyshadow

Does anyone else here think that Iaccidentallytwink is a tool?

----------


## Bearkin

start up second account.

Link with main account you want pets/achieves on.

Use this.

Second account gets banned

main account doesn't, still have achieves and pets thanks to BoA Achieves

profit.

----------


## runt23

The bypass of CRZ has been completely useless for myself and those I know who have tried it.

I have yet to see a zone, useful one as I havent checked them all, that mobs actually populated non crz.

----------


## FeeroX

I got it to work, and I'm now a proud owner of a Time lost proto drake  :Smile:

----------


## Kalinka

This should be elite ...

----------


## Bearkin

When you say zone, do you mean load screen or the actual space on the map?

----------


## Bearkin

Awesome. Proud owner of my new spirit beasts, actually gives me incentive to level my hunter.

----------


## natsu91

so got it to work and yes with each char there was skoll the rare wolf but only once vyragosa spawned.. do i have to wait for x-hours till vyragosa/tlpd spawns or should they be there immediately in 1 of the 4 spawn points?
some people writing here they killed vyra 15ish this day.. i´m confused :/

----------


## TwizteD25

For those who say it does not work. I got all of the rare hunter pets that I wanted, but never did see Vyragosa or the Time-lost proto drake. You know you did it right when you see mobs around you and you are getting spammed transfer aborted the whole time. 

Tamed: Terrorpene, Skoll, Arcturis, Loque'nahak, and doing more later today most likely after looking at petopia to see if there is anything else I want.

----------


## freeloading

Yeah go ahead Blizz...ban me for spending time on MY SERVER which I chose when I decided to create a char there before all this CRZ crap. Anyway I got most of the pet my hunter wanted except for a few. Got a rare miniferal the first day I tried this and finally got my scourged whelping. YAY ME!

----------


## Bearkin

So I guess its high time on Dragonmaw right now. I can't get myself sent to other servers for what ever reason. I got 3 spirit beasts earlier (wolf, cat, and bear) now I can't get it to work again.

----------


## mrpauloismeo

its a Mission but it works as intended

----------


## BassGhost

Anyone know how long it takes for the IP to change if the CRZ is your server?

----------


## hqvrrsc4

> Anyone know how long it takes for the IP to change if the CRZ is your server?


1 week, when the servers come offline

----------


## Terrassen

I for some reason won't have it work with a constant "Transfer aborted" appearing. The rule is set to the mentioned settings, with these as the remote IP range:
195.12.244.206
195.12.244.255

Any option to change the last 2 numbers in the second IP address always create an empty world and a "TIME_WAIT" on ...xxx.214 while using nestat -n. When set to ...xxx.255 I keep getting a "Cross realm zone is down". 

Anyone that got any idea?

----------


## Bearkin

> I for some reason won't have it work with a constant "Transfer aborted" appearing. The rule is set to the mentioned settings, with these as the remote IP range:
> 195.12.244.206
> 195.12.244.255
> 
> Any option to change the last 2 numbers in the second IP address always create an empty world and a "TIME_WAIT" on ...xxx.214 while using nestat -n. When set to ...xxx.255 I keep getting a "Cross realm zone is down". 
> 
> Anyone that got any idea?


lower your range to a 150 spread. 

if the "ddd" number is between 1 and 150, then set it to "1 to 150"

if the ddd number is between 151 and 255 set it to "151 to 255"

----------


## chabukuk

lol looks fixed to me after server restart.
ether there are no mobs / npcs at all or the game just lags out and u can do nothing

----------


## jezaah

In order to check realms apart from the one that your character is on , do you need to have a high level toons on them ?

----------


## Terrassen

> lower your range to a 150 spread. 
> 
> if the "ddd" number is between 1 and 150, then set it to "1 to 150"
> 
> if the ddd number is between 151 and 255 set it to "151 to 255"


Thanks, though the ...xxx.214 while using netstat -n does still stay on "Time_wait" without anything happening, while zoning in to the changed zone. The normal cross-realm zone appears with no system messages.

Is it truly a requirement to enter a Battleground and then alt+F4, not by flying to it from a bordering zone?

----------


## bob00

Looks like the rolling restarts in EU at 5 AM were done to fix this :/ the zones are empty now

----------


## riddelz

Take a couple weeks off WoW and miss something as good as this. AND the Onyxia thing too...

----------


## alucard1

Found vryagosa =( trying for others now, and does seem to only with being booted out of a BG.

----------


## TuraelDX

fixed but thanks for aeonaxx mount and poseidus mount to sell  :Big Grin:

----------


## alucard1

Still working on US. Rolling restarts soon.

----------


## Zemsta

Any idea why do I get this instead of actual IPs?

https://i.imgur.com/WFrPdIm.png

----------


## TuraelDX

use netlimiter its easier to analysis and make rule for block

----------


## bob00

> Any idea why do I get this instead of actual IPs?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WFrPdIm.png


looks like IPv6

----------


## Jysticim

But is it still working, or is it fixed today?

----------


## TuraelDX

eu its fixed, us servers i dont know i think it works on us realms!

----------


## Bobbled77

TLP, aeonaxx, Scourged Whelping and Frostbitten achievement!

<3 
xoxo gossip goat! :Smile:

----------


## Piju

Damn >.< i found 12 camel figurines over the past 2 days and nothing... couldn't blizzard let this stay until weekly reset -.-

----------


## asdfx123

tamed nearly all spirit beasts for my hunter, <33333

----------


## biddiz1

still working on eu, just got aeonaxx

----------


## Piju

> still working on eu, just got aeonaxx


Did you do anything special? Because I'm doing the exact same thing as the days before and always get into an empty zone ...

----------


## TuraelDX

> still working on eu, just got aeonaxx


eu its fixxed! there are no mobs

----------


## aniju

not working on eu fixxed

----------


## biddiz1

> Did you do anything special? Because I'm doing the exact same thing as the days before and always get into an empty zone ...


I didn't change anything. Blocked the IP ranges on my own server (except the ones i had in sw/og) and blocked everything on the other crz server (ccc.1-255). Then did bg+alt f4. Mobs were there and all. The crz server wasn't on my home server, so maybe it has something to do with that, but then again i don't know anything about those things ^^

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/c7h0sj1s/aeonaxx.jpg

----------


## TuraelDX

screenshot from yesterday  :Wink:

----------


## biddiz1

The ss is from today ~1h ago

----------


## TuraelDX

what do you doing to work this? server?

----------


## chabukuk

yea sorry that i said its fixed on eu, ITS NOT. just got it working again but no aenoxx, and i had it running alll night  :Big Grin:

----------


## TuraelDX

in vashjr to my realm dont wirk anymore -> no mobs and npcs

----------


## 13Rowdy37

Still working on me  :Wink:

----------


## TuraelDX

here no mobs..

http://www.abload.de/img/wowscrnshot_020913_14mtaer.jpg

----------


## 13Rowdy37

Maybe it only dont work on Vashir anymore? i tried it too but nothing in vashir x_X 
But in Deepholm still working xD

----------


## chabukuk

> Maybe it only dont work on Vashir anymore? i tried it too but nothing in vashir x_X 
> But in Deepholm still working xD


yea i think the same.

do you think you can camp all day/night in that zone and it is possible to spawn aeonaxx ?

----------


## asdfx123

Still working on my EU Server in Deepholm, will test Storm Peaks soon.

----------


## TuraelDX

vashjr+uldum dont work

----------


## kishke

Doesnt work for me on stormpeaks+vash anymore.

----------


## Terrassen

Currently aren't doing a thing and is transported to a normal cross-realm. with the mentioned settings and with these as the remote IP range (the server is indeed not the "host" to the zone):
195.12.244.151
195.12.244.255

I'm how ever not using the Battleground for the changing of zones, only the bordering zones. Anyone that got any idea?

Don't trust the leechers, it does still work, though what looks like at random occasions.

----------


## chabukuk

> Currently aren't doing a thing and is transported to a normal cross-realm. with the mentioned settings and with these as the remote IP range (the server is indeed not the "host" to the zone):
> 195.12.244.151
> 195.12.244.255
> 
> I'm how ever not using the Battleground for the changing of zones, only the bordering zones. Anyone that got any idea?
> 
> Don't trust the leechers, it does still work, though what looks like at random occasions.


it works, but not in vashir for me anymore

----------


## vixing

"NO INSTANCE SERVERS ARE AVAILABLE" during logging in
// got that twice, then I logged in fine

----------


## TuraelDX

vashir, stormpeaks, uldum fixed. deepholm surely soon.

----------


## vixing

What if you are on your "own" server and invite someone to party? Can they see us? or do they get the information about partying up with me will transfer them?

----------


## BassGhost

Seeing a message that cross realm and servers are being restarted right now, probably the fix going out in Deepholm

----------


## gippy

> What if you are on your "own" server and invite someone to party? Can they see us? or do they get the information about partying up with me will transfer them?


nope, tried last night, you can see their dot on the map but they cant recieve loot or credit for the kills

----------


## chabukuk

you think its possible to stay in that zone and just wait till aeonaxx spawns?

----------


## BassGhost

Still working in Deepholm after server restart but Storm Peaks has no mobs

----------


## TuraelDX

deepholm hotfix inc :C

----------


## alucard1

Mobs don't spawn in Storm peaks anymore for me (tried multiple times)

Oh well, no TLPD but at least got Aeonaxx and Poseidos.

----------


## rr2109

Thought I'd let you know that as of, 11:24am the account I did this on was perma banned. This account did not do anything else such as botting or gold selling so just be warned that it could be coming for you too.

----------


## asdfx123

> Thought I'd let you know that as of, 11:24am the account I did this on was perma banned. This account did not do anything else such as botting or gold selling so just be warned that it could be coming for you too.


can you tell me the reason of ban?

----------


## Bearkin

> can you tell me the reason of ban?


He can't cuz he's lying

----------


## Xistenzoth

No one really wants CRZ, so they should accept that people do this.

----------


## newsneez

Please list, on which servers you cought Aeonaxx.

----------


## TommyT

> Thought I'd let you know that as of, 11:24am the account I did this on was perma banned. This account did not do anything else such as botting or gold selling so just be warned that it could be coming for you too.


Strange that you are the only person reporting a ban

----------


## mhinze7

> No one really wants CRZ, so they should accept that people do this.


Don't speak for everyone. I like CRZ.

----------


## lashthebest

Storm peaks has worked for me before, i just tried again now, and no mobs appear anymore. Same exact setting same method. Before i was able to get a vyragosa kill.
Confirmed fixed or? Is there anyone that can still see mobs in the zone u get placed in?

----------


## chabukuk

> Storm peaks has worked for me before, i just tried again now, and no mobs appear anymore. Same exact setting same method. Before i was able to get a vyragosa kill.
> Confirmed fixed or? Is there anyone that can still see mobs in the zone u get placed in?


dude learn to read the posts. several confirmed fixed zones like storm peaks, vashir and uldum. 

i can say the same for storm peaks and vashir. but for me it still works on deepholme

----------


## Hecata

Yesterday, I obtained the Aeonaxx mount, Posideus mount and Loque'nahak for my hunter. I also killed Vyragosa, all using this method. 


Today, I have not been able to log in successfully with the same IP block for Storm Peaks. The addresses haven't changed (when observed in netstat-n) and I removed the additional IP's I used to block Vashj'ir, Sholazar Basin and Deepholm. While it allowed me to log into the server, I haven't been able to get past the blue-bar loading screen with the same exact blocks up that I used yesterday. I'd imagine this is part of the fix.

Screenshot of Aeonaxx kill: http://imgur.com/7OoxkG5

----------


## christiantroy

couldn't get it work on US. Also do yo uhave to use BG to zone in or does it work if you just zone in and out crz zones

----------


## Stormfuryy

> Please list, on which servers you cought Aeonaxx.


I got it in Stormscale EU. But i believe it does not matter, since first time there was no Aeonaxx, then i trie againafter deserter was gone, and he when i got off the loading screen, npc scan went on immediatly.

----------


## Hecata

> couldn't get it work on US. Also do yo uhave to use BG to zone in or does it work if you just zone in and out crz zones


You should always use the BG queue method. I found switching from a bordering server would make no mobs appear. But if this is fixed, neither methods will likely work anymore.

----------


## TuraelDX

> Thought I'd let you know that as of, 11:24am the account I did this on was perma banned. This account did not do anything else such as botting or gold selling so just be warned that it could be coming for you too.


haha u are pissed off u dont get aeonaxx or poseidus  :Big Grin: 
u dont get banned u trolling us ^^

my account is untouched and i have still aeonaxx mount  :Big Grin:

----------


## chabukuk

i want aeonaxx so bad but no luck for me  :Frown: 
how did you guys get him? did he spawn in your zone or was he already there?

----------


## Hecata

> i want aeonaxx so bad but no luck for me 
> how did you guys get him? did he spawn in your zone or was he already there?


Read the entire thread.... lol.

----------


## chabukuk

> Read the entire thread.... lol.


i did but no one (except one) really said how the rares did spawn or already spawned when they logged in or if they spawned after a certain amount of time

havent seen xariona, blood seeker or aeonaxx for one time

----------


## TeoG

Cool exploit, could also see no mobs in storm peaks, can't see aeonaxx in deepholm either (but saw others rares)

----------


## newsneez

you wont see Aeonaxx, because he'll despawn if not killed within 30-45 minutes.
And then start all over with his respawning cycle.

----------


## chabukuk

so you think it is possible to just camp all day/night in that "special" zone till aeonaxx spawns?

----------


## Terrassen

No way Blizzard would fix it after these few days, there simply aren't any logic in it from a production point of view. Don't trust what the leechers say.

----------


## Snowee

> you wont see Aeonaxx, because he'll despawn if not killed within 30-45 minutes.
> And then start all over with his respawning cycle.


Stop spreading rumors. He does not despawn.

----------


## solarwake

Lol I decided to try this.. after 5 minutes I found Aeonaxx. Perfect Guide. Can't believe it. + 3 rep!

----------


## Hecata

Has anyone gotten any zone outside of Deepholm to work since 7 PST this morning?

----------


## PacGamer

> Has anyone gotten any zone outside of Deepholm to work since 7 PST this morning?


Considering I woke up at 12 pm PST, yes I was able to get it to work

----------


## BassGhost

> No way Blizzard would fix it after these few days, there simply aren't any logic in it from a production point of view. Don't trust what the leechers say.


You're welcome to go try it then and report back if you're so sure in yourself. Deepholm will work and the other popular zones mentioned in the other posts will too but there will be no mobs spawning.

----------


## krohnos

Worked very well earlier, but now no mobs spawn... I am assuming they fixed it but i wonder if their is a way that i could enter WSG disable the ip for it and when i log in i will be in there alone. I play 19s so this would be very beneficial to practicing jumps. I have not found a way to do this yet, anyway +rep i got some nice rare spawns for my hunter and Aeonaxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terrassen

Finally working by using the Battleground method, though with this one: Use a program as Peerblock and block the direct IP- it will still work, instead of the hassling with the firewall. Not to mention if the firewall doesn't do anything for you either, even though it's on.

----------


## chabukuk

> Finally working by using the Battleground method, though with this one: Use a program as Peerblock and block the direct IP- it will still work, instead of the hassling with the firewall. Not to mention if the firewall doesn't do anything for you either, even though it's on.


yes it still works but not in all zones, atleast it doesnt work in storm peaks, vashir and uldum

----------


## LeetHaxor

Got it to work in Deepholm, but Aeonaxx and Blood Seeker weren't spawned.

Tried on multiple servers, rares were up except Aeonaxx and Xariona.

----------


## newsneez

Did ANYONE find out how to get mobs up in Uldum?

----------


## azza

i worked out that if your servers ip is on the same ip subnet as the crz your trying to disable it will result in everything disapearing.


so if you home ip is 206.18.97.244 and the one your trying to disable is 206.18.97.12 it wont work not sure why i assume its because your server is the one hosting the crz if anyone can find a way around this please post.

----------


## asdfx123

> i worked out that if your servers ip is on the same ip subnet as the crz your trying to disable it will result in everything disapearing.
> 
> 
> so if you home ip is 206.18.97.244 and the one your trying to disable is 206.18.97.12 it wont work not sure why i assume its because your server is the one hosting the crz if anyone can find a way around this please post.


this used to work, if you blocked all ips on the last block except server ip, but they fixed it.
if you block this now you end up in empty zone.

----------


## PleaseBeGentle

Bit of an odd one for me;

On EU and followed all the instructions using peerblock to disable the crz ip for Deepholm and everything worked perfectly. Logged in and Aeonaxx was flying around above me in his own happy little world so did the only kind thing and jumped on his back to kill him. After defeating him I started to parachute down towards his body and suddenly got hit with a graphical glitch that made my character totally spaz out. Got kicked from the server before I reached the body and now when I try to log in my character is showing as a huge graphic glitch - any attempt to log back in causes the "Unable to find character" error.

So, still kinda works. Just got no idea what happened at the end for me.

----------


## azza

> this used to work, if you blocked all ips on the last block except server ip, but they fixed it.
> if you block this now you end up in empty zone.


i dont think thats true ive been using this since the day it went up and its always been like that for me.

----------


## christiantroy

It worked but no Aeonaxx, I assume one of you killed it before I do. Realm: Silvermoon EU.

----------


## Terrassen

Out of curiosity: Anyone that have tried to invite another player so that they in theory would be transferred to the original server? If so, the whole server would be available except the ones that are hosted by the server.

----------


## gippy

> Out of curiosity: Anyone that have tried to invite another player so that they in theory would be transferred to the original server? If so, the whole server would be available except the ones that are hosted by the server.


Yeah, i invited someone, i could see their dot on the mini map but couldn't see them, a bit like how org and stormwind work. They were not eligible for kills or loot either.

----------


## BassGhost

So I've been looking for Aeonaxx for a few days, but no luck. Do you receive a fresh new server with its own spawns everytime the last number of the IP changes? Or is there just one "empty" server per your own server that you're being taken to.

Edit: Ok so I tested this out, say the IP you're getting is 111.222.3.444 and the mob you want isnt in it. If you block that IP and redo the method to get a new IP say, 111.222.3.445 you will still be in the same empty server. So it looks like if you're on a big server like me and know other people are doing this method it'll take a while. If anyone is curious I tested this by killing another rare mob that was up and didnt loot him and when I came back and the different IP his body was still there.

----------


## gippy

just tried this in grizzly hills and got a empty server, hmmm

----------


## rocambole

Did someone manage to make it work in Vash'ir after the reset? I didnt and I could do it before.

----------


## TeoG

> just tried this in grizzly hills and got a empty server, hmmm


I don't think it works in Northrend anymore

----------


## markons

I know its not related to this but i have one question thats been bodering me for some time.

Why does it happen when someone invites me to group from another realm I dont get ported to his realm even thou i get notification I will. Happening more often then before  :Frown:

----------


## Terrassen

> Yeah, i invited someone, i could see their dot on the mini map but couldn't see them, a bit like how org and stormwind work. They were not eligible for kills or loot either.


Thanks, still quite unfortunate. =(

Anyone that have actually seen Aeonaxx the latest hours? If not, it might simply look like he's been removed from your character's original server.

----------


## BassGhost

Seconded, I've been camping him for the last few days and I dont see him but I see the other rares still which is weird

----------


## Terrassen

Now the worm in the north and the Morchok-copy to the south-west no longer spawn since 1 pm this afternoon, or there might be someone else killing them. 

Are they spawning for you?

----------


## BassGhost

Yea if you see my post towards the top of the page, I used him in an experiment. I know people are definitely aware of the exploit on my server since ive been seeing things like people selling poseidon's reigns and someone trying to sell aeonaxx. I really doubt though Blizz would just remove Aeonaxx because there is still so much more beyond that you can do with this exploit.

----------


## Hecata

> Now the worm in the north and the Morchok-copy to the south-west no longer spawn, or there might be someone else killing them. 
> 
> Are they spawning for you?


They spawned for me last night, well after the time this supposed fix might have went out with the realm restart. Theoretically they may have been up before the restart and they just might not respawn? I'll check again in a few hours.

----------


## christiantroy

since many peopole know about this exploit, we maybe killing each other's rares. If you guys write the realm where you killed the rare, that would help.

----------


## newsneez

Just killed Aeonaxx and the World Rare boss, on Twisting Nether EU.

Will be atleast 5-7 days untill next spawn

----------


## Terrassen

Now 6 hours of waiting for Aeonaxx in Deepholm with the cross realm disabled, and now for only 2 minutes while waiting for the Battleground I found and obtained the mount in the cross realm zone.

Lol.

----------


## azza

just got aeonaxx on a us server so its still possible

----------


## testing321123

Ah damn, I'm located in a populated realm.

Tried netstat- n in Orgrimmar, found the IP.

Went to Deepholm, the first 3 are still the same.

I guess my server is the one hosting the CRZ then... 
No ways to get around that eh?

----------


## gippy

Just got aeonaxx! Forgot to turn npcscan, just flew out, half way round the temple he was bang infront of me





awesome

----------


## Wolfeey

Just made this account to post this. It still works on EU. I logged out and unblocked the addresses, but my Prat still shows I looted it a few minutes ago.
Ps: Just thought of the endless possibilities with this....whoever has a farming account, honorbuddy and a good profile can take down an entire Pandaria zone and farm like mad the un-touched nodes and herbs for immense profits. 
This is the second time this month I wish I had the time to set up a second account for farming. Darn these exams....

Good job for the OP.

----------


## christiantroy

> Just made this account to post this. It still works on EU. I logged out and unblocked the addresses, but my Prat still shows I looted it a few minutes ago.
> Ps: Just thought of the endless possibilities with this....whoever has a farming account, honorbuddy and a good profile can take down an entire Pandaria zone and farm like mad the un-touched nodes and herbs for immense profits. 
> This is the second time this month I wish I had the time to set up a second account for farming. Darn these exams....
> 
> Good job for the OP.



First of all Pandaria is not CRZ.


Other thing is that can anyone confirm this method works any other zone than Deepholm. Because I could'nt get it to work.

----------


## rabber

Just been netstatting all around azeroth. Either they fixed this or my realm is host for every single zone......

----------


## Teveel

> Just been netstatting all around azeroth. Either they fixed this or my realm is host for every single zone......


If your realm hosts any zone outside of the "home" zones it hosts them all it seems.

----------


## Wolfeey

I would warn you not to use this on an account that you cannot afford to loose. I would be deeply surprised if the action taken was anything less than permanent ban. Don't be reckless like the guys that duped DMFs, and if you are, be smart and make it look like you got hacked or something ( worked for me )

----------


## newsneez

> Just been netstatting all around azeroth. Either they fixed this or my realm is host for every single zone......


This would happen to be on what server? - since i experienced the same lately

----------


## Zstriker

don't working for me in northrend,storm peaks zone empty
but working in deepholm..

----------


## kilauea

> Ah damn, I'm located in a populated realm.
> 
> Tried netstat- n in Orgrimmar, found the IP.
> 
> Went to Deepholm, the first 3 are still the same.
> 
> I guess my server is the one hosting the CRZ then... 
> No ways to get around that eh?


I have this problem too. Although the method does seemingly work it sucks that my server is the host. Bleh.

----------


## Terrassen

> Ah damn, I'm located in a populated realm.
> 
> Tried netstat- n in Orgrimmar, found the IP.
> 
> Went to Deepholm, the first 3 are still the same.
> 
> I guess my server is the one hosting the CRZ then... 
> No ways to get around that eh?


I presume blocking the IP that's not the one obtained when netstating in Stormwind/Org is the one to be blocked, then it should work as if on any other realm.

----------


## Razzaxius

An idea just struck me. Does this work in stranglethorn vale during the fishing contest? :P

----------


## BassGhost

> An idea just struck me. Does this work in stranglethorn vale during the fishing contest? :P


Nodes definitely appear in CRZ disabled servers and you dont even have to waste any time restarting WoW because you can just disable the IP block and when the game tries to reconnect to CRZ you will just phase back in to the normal zone. Although you can turn in the quest to the NPC in the CRZ disabled area, probably not a good idea since you'd want to leave the least amount of footprints while in it. The only thing you would need to make sure is if STV works or if its a dead zone like the others, also remember that North and South STV are seperate zones so they might have different CRZ IPs which could mess you up.

----------


## chabukuk

deleteeeeeeeed

----------


## Hallucin

Storm Peaks gives me an empty zone with no mobs. Probably fixed.

----------


## nazgul111

Deepholme still working tho, Just got Aeonaxx myself, will try dala and report back

Not working in dala, hmm

----------


## chabukuk

gratz to you, no aeonaxx spawning for me

----------


## nazgul111

cheers i suppose :Wink:

----------


## chabukuk

dafuq was 1 min on toilet and aeonaxx spawned on crz zone  :Big Grin:  
now trying in non - crz mode


nope no aeonaxx

----------


## xHearts

Can someone explain this to me?

I did this with success several days ago in Icecrown and Storm Peaks (no TLPD, but whatever), but Deepholm is always impossible for me to do for some reason.

I tried again after giving up before and I got the Aeonaxx NPCScan warning but I got kicked into the CRZ about a second afterwards. Any ideas?

----------


## chabukuk

need more info what are you exactly doing

----------


## xHearts

> need more info what are you exactly doing


Followed OP's steps.

Server's netstat ended in 173, Deepholm was 242. Set the boundaries to 175-255. Disabled the rules, queued for a BG, waited a few seconds before alt+f4ing. Turned the rules on, waited about 5 minutes, logged back in. I don't get the "Transfer Aborted" message anymore  :Frown: 

[e] Works perfectly in Northrend, for whatever reason Deepholm doesn't like to work for me.

----------


## chabukuk

so you are in the normal crz zone?

maybe your server is xxx.xxx.240.173 and deepholme xxx.xxx.241.242

did you check that?

----------


## xHearts

> so you are in the normal crz zone?
> 
> maybe your server is xxx.xxx.240.173 and deepholme xxx.xxx.241.242
> 
> did you check that?


... I am a ****ing moron.

Thanks man.

----------


## Hecata

> Followed OP's steps.
> 
> Server's netstat ended in 173, Deepholm was 242. Set the boundaries to 175-255. Disabled the rules, queued for a BG, waited a few seconds before alt+f4ing. Turned the rules on, waited about 5 minutes, logged back in. I don't get the "Transfer Aborted" message anymore 
> 
> [e] Works perfectly in Northrend, for whatever reason Deepholm doesn't like to work for me.


When was the last time you got this to work perfectly in Northrend? Within the last two days or prior to that?

----------


## xHearts

> When was the last time you got this to work perfectly in Northrend? Within the last two days or prior to that?


It was two days ago I think, I got my Scourged Whelpling and cleared out Storm Peaks of rare mobs.

Doesn't seem to work anymore. When I get the whole thing working it will say "Transfer aborted" blah blah, but the zone will be empty. And yes I did check the IP properly this time. :P

----------


## riddelz

As of 15 mins ago Deepholme still works. Got some crazy lag and had some issues with Aeonaxx phasing in and out. He even despawned for about 30 secs after I killed him. Luckily he phased in long enough to be lootable. Tried same thing in Vash, Storm Peaks and Uldum, no dice. Did it on a pos sor account so we'll see what happens.

Grats on Contributer btw.

----------


## testing321123

Weird, i tried this on both different realms. 
US Aman'Thul and US Barthilas

The server address for US Aman'Thul in Stormwind is: *12.129.254*.198:3724 and *12.129.254*.200:3724 
In Deepholm it gives me, *12.129.254*.198:3724 and *12.129.254*.170:3724

Now, the weird thing is.

The server address for US Barthilas in Orgrimmar is: *12.129.254*.205:3724 and *12.129.254*.205:3724
Noticed how both Barthilas and Aman'Thul share the same server IP? Although they're completely different realm, with one being PvP and the other being PvE.
In Deepholm, the server address for US Barthilas is: *12.129.254*.205:3724 and *12.129.254*.150:3724

Why so?

----------


## xHearts

> Weird, i tried this on both different realms. 
> US Aman'Thul and US Barthilas
> 
> The server address for US Aman'Thul in Stormwind is: *12.129.254*.198:3724 and *12.129.254*.200:3724 
> In Deepholm it gives me, *12.129.254*.198:3724 and *12.129.254*.170:3724
> 
> Now, the weird thing is.
> 
> The server address for US Barthilas in Orgrimmar is: *12.129.254*.205:3724 and *12.129.254*.205:3724
> ...


You're looking at the wrong info. The first three can be the same, the last one is the one that matters. For ex, Aman'thul in SW is 198 and 200. In Deepholm it's 198 and 170, which means 12.129.254.254 is your realm and 12.129.254.170 is the CRZ.

For Barthilas, 205 is your realm and 150 is the CRZ. First three portions in this case is irrelevant.

----------


## testing321123

> You're looking at the wrong info. The first three can be the same, the last one is the one that matters. For ex, Aman'thul in SW is 198 and 200. In Deepholm it's 198 and 170, which means 12.129.254.254 is your realm and 12.129.254.170 is the CRZ.
> 
> For Barthilas, 205 is your realm and 150 is the CRZ. First three portions in this case is irrelevant.


Alright, I'll try again. Thanks for the information.
I thought the guide told me to look at the first 3, aaa.bbb.ccc

Edited:
Not sure why, but after blocking 12.129.254.150 to 12.129.254.204,
I can't seem to log into my realm. 
It says "Logging in to game server", but after a minute or so, it closes. If i try selecting my old realm again, it again says logging in, but closes after awhile.

Edited2:
Nvm.... I spammed it quite a number of times before being able to get in.
But now after logging in, it says "No Instance Servers are Available" and boots me out.

Edited3:
Finally working, but no Aeonaxx in Deepholm.

----------


## streets772

Still working in deepholm as tested before realm restarts.

So far 1x Aeonaxx


Edit: No luck in northrend at all still. Using multiple variations and not getting through.

----------


## r0us

Just wanted to confirm this still works 2/12/2013. I did this easily on a mac with Little Snitch. Just go to Org and make sure WoW is running in windowed mode and Little Snitch is set to "Show network activity". When you are in Org you will see the first IP pop up, then just walk outside and CRZ and you will see the new IP move to the top. Right click this IP and "deny all connection from WoW" on it. BAM. Got the "Instance cannot be found" messages because the server was trying to move me, but it worked like a charm. Happy hunting!

EDIT: Upon further testing here are some things i found:

- Blocking the full IP range i.e. 222/0 works best
- When I disabled CRZ i did not see any npc/adds ANYWHERE:
- Upon trying to port to anywhere but Org (using my mage) from Pandaland I am given the "instance not found" message and cannot do so when CRZ IP is blocked
- You will get exploration achieves still.

Things you can do:

- Roll a level one toon. Block CRZ and roam the world exploring.

----------


## rocambole

Is anyone able to make it work in Vash'ir?

----------


## r0us

you probably need to block a new range. I blocked 222/0 for anything in Durotar and 223/0 for Hyjal area.

----------


## r0us

> Still working in deepholm as tested before realm restarts.
> 
> So far 1x Aeonaxx
> 
> 
> Edit: No luck in northrend at all still. Using multiple variations and not getting through.


Northern End caused a problem for me as well, seems that Dalaran has no "base" IP to distinguish from CRZ IP's. Still trying...

----------


## christiantroy

I can't find Aeonaxx neither on Darkpear-EU nor on Silvermoon-EU. Has anybody killed it on these servers?

----------


## gippy

> Just wanted to confirm this still works 2/12/2013. I did this easily on a mac with Little Snitch. Just go to Org and make sure WoW is running in windowed mode and Little Snitch is set to "Show network activity". When you are in Org you will see the first IP pop up, then just walk outside and CRZ and you will see the new IP move to the top. Right click this IP and "deny all connection from WoW" on it. BAM. Got the "Instance cannot be found" messages because the server was trying to move me, but it worked like a charm. Happy hunting!
> 
> EDIT: Upon further testing here are some things i found:
> 
> - Blocking the full IP range i.e. 222/0 works best
> - When I disabled CRZ i did not see any npc/adds ANYWHERE:
> Then I invited a guild member to my party from the same server, saw that he was farming "literally" and went to visit him. Immediately i noticed there were adds and NPC's in all of pandara as well as a few people from my server however i cannot see any other server toons in pandaland. This may be because of the new zone or because of the party
> - Rares/NPC's/adds seem to spawn in MoP despite me keeping the same "local" server address.
> - Upon trying to port to anywhere but Org (using my mage) from Pandaland I am given the "instance not found" message and cannot do so.



You realise pandaria isnt crz, right?

----------


## r0us

> You realise pandaria isnt crz, right?


Heh, I thought they had moved it to CRZ but after i checked it seems its not. Explains why the IP never changed when I went there.

----------


## Zstriker

> I can't find Aeonaxx neither on Darkpear-EU nor on Silvermoon-EU. Has anybody killed it on these servers?


killed it yesterday around 1pm on darkspear

----------


## Wolfeey

Trying to see if I can get Poseidus, just got a crazy idea and I think it might work. Posting results in a few.

LE: Ok so I tried to block the ip range except the one that has the crz on it, but as other said, mobs disapear from the map. 
The strange thing is that, when I was checking the spawn points with crz disabled, I found that the Sea Legs buff kept dissapearing and reapearing. Also, unlike Deepholm which is composed of only 1 major area, Vash'jir is made out of 3 maps. I don't have time for tonight, but I will test tomorrow to see if the ip changes according to the part of the map I'm present on ( Kelptar Forest, Shimmering Expans, Abbysal Depths )

----------


## Ckala

> ip changes according to the part of the map I'm present on ( Kelptar Forest, Shimmering Expans, Abbysal Depths )


no it's not im test it a few days ago, the only zone wheere this still works is deepholm, in other zones all mobs dissapear: northrend, uldum, outland/

----------


## dause

Just got my drake today. thank you so much

----------


## chabukuk

> Just got my drake today. thank you so much


gratz m8

could you tell me if he spawned when you were in that zone or was he acutally there when you logged in?


edit:
yay finally killed aeonaxx. 
npcscan was going crazy when i logged in
so i cant tell you if he spawns in the zone or if he is only visible when you log in at the right time

----------


## Leaditdrain

Realm Ip is 195.12.242.173 and CRZ ip is 195.12.242.172. I have tried all kind of different block rules. Sometimes I can't log in or I can log in perfectly without any error message appearing. What am I doing wrong  :Frown:  ?

----------


## christiantroy

Got Aeonaxx on Silvermoon-EU.Thank you.

http://c1302.hizliresim.com/16/g/k324n.jpg

----------


## Ckala

can someone confirm does it still work in storm peak, vashir, or anyting else?

----------


## gippy

> can someone confirm does it still work in storm peak, vashir, or anyting else?


nope, deepholme and that firelands daily zone only.

Guessing because they're through portals and you cant physically fly to them.

----------


## Ckala

so i can physically fly to Outland, but there no mobs all dissapear

----------


## gippy

what i mean is, those two places are like through an instance portal, every where else is out in the open.

----------


## ktsiak

a quick question if someone out there possibly know, can this be done on any other windows version? i mean windows xp sp2, how is it possible there to block specific ip adresses in windows firewall.is WIN7 mandatory? thnx if anyone possibly knows and helps.

----------


## chabukuk

if you are on win xp, just get a free firewall for example Zonealarm. really easy to handle

----------


## StarPlatinum

Has anyone on Mal'Ganis killed Aeonaxx lately? or ever? I've never seen him in the week+ I've been camping but the CRZ zone is also has a similar IP to Org. Although I still see other rares spawning.

----------


## wowsc4p3

This is only effective on realms where you're not a CRZ host realm.

----------


## StarPlatinum

> This is only effective on realms where you're not a CRZ host realm.


But I managed to block the IP ranges around my home server IP and I got the instance aborted plus a server with nobody and mobs spawned. I had other rares spawn but not Aeonaxx

----------


## wowsc4p3

> But I managed to block the IP ranges around my home server IP and I got the instance aborted plus a server with nobody and mobs spawned. I had other rares spawn but not Aeonaxx


Aeonaxx spawns every 5 hours or so and is very rare... It's unlikely you see him first time.

----------


## Bilbob

I wasn't able to figure out how to do it with Windows xp's Firewall but it's doable with Norton internet security and probably other similiar programs that have built in firewalls.

----------


## StarPlatinum

> Aeonaxx spawns every 5 hours or so and is very rare... It's unlikely you see him first time.


Yea I figured that, was just hoping someone killed him recently so I could get an estimate when to look out for him

----------


## Terrassen

Aeonaxx's spawntime is completely random; Sharing it with "Blood Seeker", with only a small chance to spawn instead of it, which is around 1/16.

----------


## streets772

Anyone have luck finding a way to work this in Northrend/Outland ? Been trying to 2 days without any luck.

Have found 8 Aeonaxx mount but nothing else.

----------


## Sheriffs

Gentlemen,

Am i missing something? or this can't be done as from today?

Need some enlightenment ...

So, my server IP (Stormwind): 206.18.146.205 and 206.18.146.204, but the zone i need to disable CRZ is 206.18.149.50, how can i do that? Because, "ccc.ddd" are different, not only "ddd" (146.204 and 149.50).

Ty in advance.

----------


## Wolfeey

Sheriffs, put a screen shot with the command netstat -n | find ":3724" in your capital and the zone you want to block. Upload the ss on imgur or something similar, I need to see the exact data on your cmd.

----------


## chabukuk

> Gentlemen,
> 
> Am i missing something? or this can't be done as from today?
> 
> Need some enlightenment ...
> 
> So, my server IP (Stormwind): 206.18.146.205 and 206.18.146.204, but the zone i need to disable CRZ is 206.18.149.50, how can i do that? Because, "ccc.ddd" are different, not only "ddd" (146.204 and 149.50).
> 
> Ty in advance.


well you just disable 206.18.149.50 to 206.18.149.100

simple as that

----------


## brb92

Second day sitting Deepholm, im pretty sure im the one guy on my realm, still no rares. Starting to think it was fixed, did someone catch mount for last 2 days?

----------


## Wolfeey

> well you just disable 206.18.149.50 to 206.18.149.100
> 
> simple as that


Wouldn't it be better if he blocked from aaa.bbb.ccc.10-aaa.bbb.ccc.49 and from aaa.bbb.ccc.51 - aaa.bbb.ccc.255. That's how I blocked when I did the trick 3 days ago and it worked. 
A tip for anyone using this to get Aeonaxx : after disabling crz successfully, check hes entire patrol area because he won't spawn in front of you, but be on hes way minding hes own business.
I know mine was a bit further away from the spawn point and I almost gave up just before I saw him lol.

----------


## chabukuk

i did yesterday

----------


## herpes111

found all rares except Aeonaxx & Xariona

any news about other zones where this nifty trick works?

----------


## snoxyes

Can anyone make a video guide?

----------


## newsneez

Lets just say this, that if u do this - there is a place (in kalim) where you can farm about 400g / minute, via mob kills.

----------


## Wolfeey

> Lets just say this, that if u do this - there is a place (in kalim) where you can farm about 400g / minute, via mob kills.


Ye, but if you do it a lot, say goodbye to that account. Still holding my fingers crossed I won't get banned, even though I used it for Aeonaxx only.

----------


## coke92

what place are you talking about pm please

----------


## Terrassen

Probably talking about the Junkboxes in Uldum, if the zone haven't been fixed yet. Also another alternative would be Silithus, for the Essence of Winds.

----------


## Solidslange

tried on Darkmoon Faire
in Storm Peaks.. only make me unable to log into the game due to instance server not found...

----------


## Terrassen

It does now at 05:37 GMT+01 look like Deepholm also have been partially fixed. I am after some minutes of having it disabled transferred back to the cross-realm zone. Farm the zone while you still can.

----------


## herpes111

loged in one hour ago. no problems, still working in deepholme on EU

----------


## Mothership

> found all rares except Aeonaxx & Xariona
> 
> any news about other zones where this nifty trick works?


As far as i know all cataclysm outdoor raid bosses has been disabled like 1month before CRZ went live. They only spawns in CRZ if even there.
Mobus etc.... obviously Poseidus is disabled from realm spawn also.

----------


## testing321123

> As far as i know all cataclysm outdoor raid bosses has been disabled like 1month before CRZ went live. They only spawns in CRZ if even there.
> Mobus etc.... obviously Poseidus is disabled from realm spawn also.


Wrong.
I've seen Xariona spawned twice.
Attempted to solo it, but got owned badly.

----------


## christiantroy

has anybody killed Aeonaxx on Darkspear-EU?

----------


## shadow252

i just killed aonaxx on frostwolf US

----------


## 2g4y1

Still works.

----------


## kilauea

Is the Alt-F4 BG part still required or have people had success with just blocking the IPs in real-time?

----------


## seakwell

Im having a problem thats stopping me from doing this, I do all the steps correctly (at least i think its correct) then when i go to log onto my character it wont let me back on my server, it jsut wont connect to the server, any other server works but not the one i tried to disable CRZ on. Any tips?

----------


## bewead

> Im having a problem thats stopping me from doing this, I do all the steps correctly (at least i think its correct) then when i go to log onto my character it wont let me back on my server, it jsut wont connect to the server, any other server works but not the one i tried to disable CRZ on. Any tips?



It means you blocked the wrong IP, you blocked you're realm IP and not CRZ IP.

Still works in Deepholm on EU realm, just got Aeonaxx. Anyone managed to do it in strompeak or uldum now? all i can get is an empty zone

----------


## TeoG

If this only works on instanced areas e.g. Deepholm, we should be thinking of similar areas like it that have potential

----------


## 2g4y1

Deepholm is still working
Stormpeaks are patched
Abyss Deeps patched too
Minfernal - NPC - World of Warcraft patched too
Uldum, patched...

Aeonaxx killed at second try after 6 hours, because the first drake despawned while i mounted. lol

----------


## Hecata

The only purpose to this is for *Aeonaxx* (as of right now). Don't try to go into other zones. You'll be wasting your time and pulling your hair out for nothing.

----------


## Leaditdrain

I got it to work in Elwyn.
Got it to work = no mobs and error message.
I have been trying this a lot and I can't seem to get it work in deepholme, no matter what Ip's I block. Can someone tell me how should I do it?
Server ip = 195.12.242.172
CRZ = 195.12.242.171 or 173 ( those 2 I have seen )

CRZ in deepholme is always same as it's in sw ( like xxx.xx.xxx.172 and xxx.xx.xxx.173 in both places sw and deepholme )

Does this mean that Deepholme CRZ is being hold by my server? That makes no sense cos my server is ultra dead.
If someone can help me I'd appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## TeoG

> I got it to work in Elwyn.
> Got it to work = no mobs and error message.
> I have been trying this a lot and I can't seem to get it work in deepholme, no matter what Ip's I block. Can someone tell me how should I do it?
> Server ip = 195.12.242.172
> CRZ = 195.12.242.171 or 173 ( those 2 I have seen )
> 
> CRZ in deepholme is always same as it's in sw ( like xxx.xx.xxx.172 and xxx.xx.xxx.173 in both places sw and deepholme )
> 
> Does this mean that Deepholme CRZ is being hold by my server? That makes no sense cos my server is ultra dead.
> If someone can help me I'd appreciate it


Either Deepholm CRZ is being hold be your server, or your looking at the wrong I.P's, the one that you call CRZ (195.12.242.171) is your home realm, the CRZ one should have a different number to 242

----------


## FeeroX

I just got Aonaxx, so still works EU.. tried it again.. cause I didnt have artisan riding on the char I got it on..

And I found him again on a different server.. but he displayed as unknown, so I couldnt mount him.

wtf?

----------


## brb92

> I got it to work in Elwyn.
> Got it to work = no mobs and error message.
> I have been trying this a lot and I can't seem to get it work in deepholme, no matter what Ip's I block. Can someone tell me how should I do it?
> Server ip = 195.12.242.172
> CRZ = 195.12.242.171 or 173 ( those 2 I have seen )
> 
> CRZ in deepholme is always same as it's in sw ( like xxx.xx.xxx.172 and xxx.xx.xxx.173 in both places sw and deepholme )
> 
> Does this mean that Deepholme CRZ is being hold by my server? That makes no sense cos my server is ultra dead.
> If someone can help me I'd appreciate it


It's fine, just block next ranges:
195.12.242.1-195.12.242.171
195.12.242.173-195.12.242.255

thats what i did and its still working for me

----------


## r0us

Im on Vek(US) and it looks like i am retaining the same .254 IP as Org. For CRZ blocking 222 and 223 works fine, but deepholm is giving me 254 so it looks like my server is hosting the CRZ or it has been fixed. I think its probably the latter.

----------


## TeoG

> Im on Vek(US) and it looks like i am retaining the same .254 IP as Org. For CRZ blocking 222 and 223 works fine, but deepholm is giving me 254 so it looks like my server is hosting the CRZ or it has been fixed. I think its probably the latter.


Still works. Camping Aeonaxx right now.

----------


## r0us

> Still works. Camping Aeonaxx right now.


On Vek or.....

Also whats the IP?

----------


## Leaditdrain

> It's fine, just block next ranges:
> 195.12.242.1-195.12.242.171
> 195.12.242.173-195.12.242.255
> 
> thats what i did and its still working for me


Dsnt work. I can log in inside sw but if I try to log in somewhere else it gives me error = "Character not found". and if I try to take portal to deepholme it gives me error message once and then trasnports me to crz one.. Even that I blocked crz ip. If I log out and try to log back in I get character error again. BG method gives me "server not found".
I guess I can't do this then  :Frown:

----------


## AlmostEpic

Aeonaxx still working in US realm, killed about 26 hours ago.

----------


## r0us

> Dsnt work. I can log in inside sw but if I try to log in somewhere else it gives me error = "Character not found". and if I try to take portal to deepholme it gives me error message once and then trasnports me to crz one.. Even that I blocked crz ip. If I log out and try to log back in I get character error again. BG method gives me "server not found".
> I guess I can't do this then


OK, it sounds you like you blocking the IP addresses before you log into the game. You need to go in this order:

Log in or go to SW or OrgNote the IPWalk outside of capital cityNote the new IPWalk back into SW or OrgBlock the second IP you gotWalk back out and you will see "Transfer Aborted: Instance not found"


This is the best way i have found to disable the CRZ without problems. Hell I have even accidentally blocked my capital city IP but because i didn't do it while
under a CRZ IP it didn't even affect me.

----------


## Leaditdrain

> OK, it sounds you like you blocking the IP addresses before you log into the game. You need to go in this order:
> 
> Log in or go to SW or OrgNote the IPWalk outside of capital cityNote the new IPWalk back into SW or OrgBlock the second IP you gotWalk back out and you will see "Transfer Aborted: Instance not found"
> 
> 
> This is the best way i have found to disable the CRZ without problems. Hell I have even accidentally blocked my capital city IP but because i didn't do it while
> under a CRZ IP it didn't even affect me.


yep works if I go outside sw. But I want to block deepholm crz and everytime I take portal im in same CRZ nothing works :I ( Bg method dsnt work either( Dsnt let me to log in afther alt + f4)

Actually no matter what portal I take I get to ordinary CRZ zone.

----------


## brb92

> Dsnt work. I can log in inside sw but if I try to log in somewhere else it gives me error = "Character not found". and if I try to take portal to deepholme it gives me error message once and then trasnports me to crz one.. Even that I blocked crz ip. If I log out and try to log back in I get character error again. BG method gives me "server not found".
> I guess I can't do this then


Have you read first post? All you need to do is: 
Go to Deepholm
Join bg and alt f4
enable firewall with blocked ranges
wait 5 mins
login

----------


## alucard1

> yep works if I go outside sw. But I want to block deepholm crz and everytime I take portal im in same CRZ nothing works :I ( Bg method dsnt work either( Dsnt let me to log in afther alt + f4)
> 
> Actually no matter what portal I take I get to ordinary CRZ zone.


just tried it, works for me. Get IP from SW, go to Deepholm, get ip... join BG, alt f4, block ip, relog after 5-10 mins.

----------


## Leaditdrain

> Have you read first post? All you need to do is: 
> Go to Deepholm
> Join bg and alt f4
> enable firewall with blocked ranges
> wait 5 mins
> login


Thats the first thing I tried and it dsnt work.

----------


## Inrego

Thanks! Got Aeonaxx on first try. It doesn't seem to work in Storm Peaks anymore though - the zone is just empty.

----------


## Jysticim

Still working gottem 5 mins ago

----------


## thre3zer0

Joining this forum just to report on my ( atm ) 24h camp for Aeonaxx. I'm just leaving an anti-AFK bot with NpcScan outside the entrance to Stone Core. Still haven't seen that *insert word of choice* dragon yet. I can confirm that other mobs ( rares other than said dragon included ) does spawn and respawn for that matter.

Will report back after 24 hours of more camping.
@Scarshield Legion EU

----------


## DaMonkey66

getting transfer aborted instance not found or character not found regardless of which way im doing this. tried blocking a range around the ip it gives (206.18.149.26) and anything greater than a range of like 6 gives me character not found, nething less seems to put me on CRZ. Also tried blocking everything except .26 and same problem. Am i doing this wrong or is that what this 10 hr maintenance was for?

----------


## TeoG

> Joining this forum just to report on my ( atm ) 24h camp for Aeonaxx. I'm just leaving an anti-AFK bot with NpcScan outside the entrance to Stone Core. Still haven't seen that *insert word of choice* dragon yet. I can confirm that other mobs ( rares other than said dragon included ) does spawn and respawn for that matter.
> 
> Will report back after 24 hours of more camping.
> @Scarshield Legion EU


There's maintenance at 1am until 1pm, if it still works i'm hoping Aeonaxx will be there when i log in, not 100% sure though!

----------


## Hrozny

> There's maintenance at 1am until 1pm, if it still works i'm hoping Aeonaxx will be there when i log in, not 100% sure though!


Confirmed working as of 2/19/2013 7:25 PM CST when i got mine mount. Had problem with it earlier, figured it out. Mine was with Windows 7 64bit and McAfee security center firewall. It showed in Windows Firewall that it is ON and new outbound/inbound rules are up and running (blocking CRZ) but in reality it wasn't. There was small note on windows firewall screen "Windows Firewall setting being managed by vendor application McAfee" and yet WF showed it's ON and rules running, even if i manually turned off McAfee firewall.

After i tried it on computer with no McAfee, worked like a charm with BG trick, Aeonaxx was right there and i was able to mount and kill him. Also there was NPC scan going off with terborus during flight. 

So if it doesnt work for You, make sure there's no conflict with Antivirus or any other security 3rd party firewall. Even disabling it till next restart doesnt work, best is temporary uninstall with just regular windows firewall up. Or computer with no 3rd party firewall whatsoever.

----------


## TeoG

> Confirmed working as of 2/19/2013 7:25 PM CST when i got mine mount. Had problem with it earlier, figured it out. Mine was with Windows 7 64bit and McAfee security center firewall. It showed in Windows Firewall that it is ON and new outbound/inbound rules are up and running (blocking CRZ) but in reality it wasn't. There was small note on windows firewall screen "Windows Firewall setting being managed by vendor application McAfee" and yet WF showed it's ON and rules running, even if i manually turned off McAfee firewall.
> 
> After i tried it on computer with no McAfee, worked like a charm with BG trick, Aeonaxx was right there and i was able to mount and kill him. Also there was NPC scan going off with terborus during flight. 
> 
> So if it doesnt work for You, make sure there's no conflict with Antivirus or any other security 3rd party firewall. Even disabling it till next restart doesnt work, best is temporary uninstall with just regular windows firewall up. Or computer with no 3rd party firewall whatsoever.


It works fine for me but I haven't seen Aeonaxx for days, I thought he was meant to be there constantly unless someone kills him? I can see all of the other rares other than Xarionia or w/e her name is

----------


## Hrozny

> It works fine for me but I haven't seen Aeonaxx for days, I thought he was meant to be there constantly unless someone kills him? I can see all of the other rares other than Xarionia or w/e her name is


Have you tried more toons on different servers? Mine was empty on one server but instant spawn on my other 85 from different server(no MOP)

----------


## testing321123

Haven't seen Aeronaxx for more than a week....
I camp him AT LEAST 6-8hours a day, with sometimes up to 24 hours.

----------


## thre3zer0

> Joining this forum just to report on my ( atm ) 24h camp for Aeonaxx. I'm just leaving an anti-AFK bot with NpcScan outside the entrance to Stone Core. Still haven't seen that *insert word of choice* dragon yet. I can confirm that other mobs ( rares other than said dragon included ) does spawn and respawn for that matter.
> 
> Will report back after 24 hours of more camping.
> @Scarshield Legion EU


I have now camped Aeonaxx for more than 48 hours straight not counting the downtime this morning. Still no sight of Aeonaxx. I think I can confirm now that Aeonaxx doesn't spawn on non CRZ servers.

So why are people reporting kills? I have two theories. 
A: He does not respawn after being killed on these servers.
B: Blizzard has dissabled Aeonaxx spawns on these servers, all Aeonaxxes alive b4 fix are the reported kills we hear about.

Could be wrong but I'm 98% sure either of my theories are true. Gl anyways!  :Cool: 

//Thre3Zer0

----------


## priesta

Still works, Aenoaxx wasn't there at first but I woke up the next mornin and got the kill.

----------


## Roguelololz

OMG I LOVE YOU  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

All worked for me on one of the biggest Server EU!!

got my aeonaxx <3 <3 <3

----------


## herpes111

> I have now camped Aeonaxx for more than 48 hours straight not counting the downtime this morning. Still no sight of Aeonaxx. I think I can confirm now that Aeonaxx doesn't spawn on non CRZ servers.
> 
> So why are people reporting kills? I have two theories. 
> A: He does not respawn after being killed on these servers.
> B: Blizzard has dissabled Aeonaxx spawns on these servers, all Aeonaxxes alive b4 fix are the reported kills we hear about.
> 
> Could be wrong but I'm 98% sure either of my theories are true. Gl anyways! 
> 
> //Thre3Zer0


I can confirm that Aeonaxx is still spawning with this trick.
I have camped the spots in the last couple days sometimes for 5 hours and sometimes just to check if he is there but never saw him.
I've found all other rares but not this buddy, thought that maybe someone else on my realm is using this method but never met anyone.
Then I logged in and there he was.
So maybe the respawn time is higher than 48hours.

Good luck folks

----------


## TeoG

Just logged in now and found him:

https://i.imgur.com/oW9Fr8M.png

GL people, just log in every day and check, you'll find him eventually


Edit: For you people with good eyes, grid doesn't display my full name  :Wink:

----------


## baronkaz

So I am trying this 2/22/2013.
I got the netstat IP at Org as 12.129.254.189
I flew to felwood, IP there is 12.129.222.172 then queue'd up for BG, then Alt+f4. Ran the Windows firewall and blocked IP range 12.129.222.155 to 12.129.222.187.
But when I restarted wow, I am in felwood, and the zone is empty and I keep getting message : "Transfer aborted, Instance not found".
I tried earlier with a larger range and same problem.
Maybe I am making a mistake in setting the blocked IPs in windows firewall. 

I am doing: Right click "Inbound rules", click on "New Rule" from drop down menu. 
Rule type : Custom
Program : All programs
Protocol Type : Any
Scope: "Which local IP addresses does this rule apply to?" I do not make any changes here. 
"Which remote IP addresses does this rule apply to"? I select "these IP addresses" and click on "Add" then "this IP Address range" 12.129.222.155 to 12.129.222.187
Action : Block the connection
Profile : Domain, Private and Public - all checked yes.
Name : ##%R#%
Finish.

I do the same for "Outbound" as well.

*What am I doing wrong?*


Attachment 12744


EDIT: I tried in Northrend, near the argent tournament grounds - Sindragosa's fall, where the scourged whelplings spawn. But again, empty zone. NOTHING in sight.

But it worked in Deepholm evidently. I saw Jadefang, but no Aeonaxx.

Here is what I entered here. Attachment 12745

Tried in Felwood again. Didnt work : Empty zone. Here is what I entered in the firewall.

Attachment 12746

*PLEASE SEE THE ATTACHED IMAGES FOR THE IP ADDRESSES BLOCKED. I think the IP addresses to be blocked is the main problem.*

----------


## Ckala

so aeonax mount now is'nt rare as it must be...)

----------


## herpes111

> So I am trying this 2/22/2013.
> I got the netstat IP at Org as 12.129.254.189
> I flew to felwood, IP there is 12.129.222.172 then queue'd up for BG, then Alt+f4. Ran the Windows firewall and blocked IP range 12.129.222.155 to 12.129.222.187.
> But when I restarted wow, I am in felwood, and the zone is empty and I keep getting message : "Transfer aborted, Instance not found".
> I tried earlier with a larger range and same problem.
> Maybe I am making a mistake in setting the blocked IPs in windows firewall. 
> 
> I am doing: Right click "Inbound rules", click on "New Rule" from drop down menu. 
> Rule type : Custom
> ...


You're doing it right. The message "Transfer aborted, Instance not found" comes because you don't get ported to Cross Realm Server.
*But (and here's the hook) this trick does not work in felwood. It only works in deepholm as far as I know.*

----------


## baronkaz

So where does it work? And where does it not work?

I can verify its not working for me at Icecrown and Felwood. The 2 places which have the rare battle pets.  :Frown:

----------


## herpes111

the only worthable place is deepholme.
It had worked in other places (that's what ppl wrote in this thread) aswell but was fixed by blizzard one or two weeks ago.
So hurry up and get your drake before they fix it.

----------


## baronkaz

What about Vash'jr for reins of poseidus or the zone where time lost proto drake spawns? Any other zones where this is still working?

----------


## Jysticim

Nope tried  alot zones still only deepholm is the one working ( the one with NPC in it)

----------


## Some1Here

> Nope tried  alot zones still only deepholm is the one working ( the one with NPC in it)


"sad face"  :Frown:

----------


## maggibesti

I guess its fixed? Unless I did it wrong, but I think I followed everything 100% correctly, but correct me if im wrong.

Orgrimmar/Server:

195.12.234.196
195.12.234.197

Server/Deepholm:

195.12.234.196
195.12.234.237

I blocked 195.12.234.10 - 195.12.234.195 and 195.12.234.197 - 195.12.234.255

Waited 6~ minutes, logged in, still same IP in deepholm.

Unless the 195.12.234.196 is supposed to change into something else, or I blocked it wrong.

----------


## skittles92

Well i made to Instance not found in Deepholm but i get dced after the second Instance not found message

----------


## Hahaomgudied

after second instance not found it logs me out and then when i log back in there are people from other servers there

----------


## Randomguy00

It seems that they indeed fixed this during the maintenance, but this is something that you could have expected. Anyway it is STILL possible to kill Aeonaxx and get the mount eventhough it disconnects you after the second 'Transfer aborted. Instance not found' message, which happens after 1 minute from entering the server. Something very lucky just happened to me. I have been doing the disable CRZ trick for the last week trying to find Aeonaxx like a lot of people in this thread already did. In the days before the maintenance I found 2 Blood Seekers and Xariona once. About an hour ago I came home from school and read here in this thread that they fixed the disable CRZ exploit and I was really disappointed, I tried it myself to see if they really fixed it. I logged in, went to deepholm, joined a bg and ALT+F4. I blocked the IP's like normally and waited some minutes, When I logged in NPC scan went off and to my surprise it was Aeonaxx. Knowing that I would disconnect after 1 minute I rushed to him, tried to kill him as fast as possible and I managed to finish him off just seconds before I disconnected. However I didn't have time to loot the corpse because I got disconnected just after landing on the ground and I was really afraid that the corpse would be gone if I did the disable CRZ trick again. So I waited untill my deserter buff expired, disabled the CRZ again and when I logged in, to my suprise the corpse was still there and I looted it and got the mount. 

TL;DR

It is still possible to get the mount eventhough you get disconnected after 1 minute of entering the server. Just rush to aeonaxx, kill him in the short period of time before you disconnect and loot him after you reconnect if you didn't have time to loot him immediately after the kill.

----------


## haxspidor

> It seems that they indeed fixed this during the maintenance, but this is something that you could have expected. Anyway it is STILL possible to kill Aeonaxx and get the mount eventhough it disconnects you after the second 'Transfer aborted. Instance not found' message, which happens after 1 minute from entering the server. Something very lucky just happened to me. I have been doing the disable CRZ trick for the last week trying to find Aeonaxx like a lot of people in this thread already did. In the days before the maintenance I found 2 Blood Seekers and Xariona once. About an hour ago I came home from school and read here in this thread that they fixed the disable CRZ exploit and I was really disappointed, I tried it myself to see if they really fixed it. I logged in, went to deepholm, joined a bg and ALT+F4. I blocked the IP's like normally and waited some minutes, When I logged in NPC scan went off and to my surprise it was Aeonaxx. Knowing that I would disconnect after 1 minute I rushed to him, tried to kill him as fast as possible and I managed to finish him off just seconds before I disconnected. However I didn't have time to loot the corpse because I got disconnected just after landing on the ground and I was really afraid that the corpse would be gone if I did the disable CRZ trick again. So I waited untill my deserter buff expired, disabled the CRZ again and when I logged in, to my suprise the corpse was still there and I looted it and got the mount. 
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> It is still possible to get the mount eventhough you get disconnected after 1 minute of entering the server. Just rush to aeonaxx, kill him in the short period of time before you disconnect and loot him after you reconnect if you didn't have time to loot him immediately after the kill.


Yeah I just accomplished this today. Managed to kill Aeonaxx, then as his corpse dropped to the ground, i got disconnected. His corpse didn't despawn even after 20minutes of waiting for the deserter buff to wear off and re-disable CRZ.

----------


## munccu

still working after the patch? Friend of mine did it yesterday and it worked back then he said

EDIT: I got it working, i logged in, got the tranfer aborted: instance not found, flew over deepholm for 25 secs, got the Tranfer aborted text again after 25 secs from first one, and got disconnected. Had the range of ddd being 150-255
Tried with range of 100-255, and the time between 2 Transfer aborted was 4 secs, got disconnect.
Trying now with smaller range. 190-255, and got dced after 37 secs.

----------


## saak

just let you all know... still works @ a big german (EU) Server  :Smile: 

Got Aeonaxx today  :Smile:

----------


## Blackrazoor

I´ve got a little problem:

So what i did: Block IP in / out in windows firewall, easy.
Then i logged back in after 5 mins --> Saw Aeonaxx, killed him. Falled down with paracute, took a time. Came to ground, got logged out and couldnt loot him.

How can i fix this that i won´t get logged out so fast?

The IP: XXX.XXX.244.245
Range: XXX.XXX.244.175 - XXX.XXX.244.255


Need help ASAP^^

----------


## Dyorr

Saak is right ... still working on EU / German Server

-> disconnected 10sec before i could loot him  :Frown: 

i'll keep tryin'

----------


## Cyrexis

Finally got this working after some time. It seems to me that I have about 20-25 seconds to get the job done. That isn't much time.

I've tried a couple times and still nothing. I will wait until later when the server has less people on it. 

Is there any pointers that one could possibly share that could make things a little easier and that may help people out? There isn't much room for error as most people only have about 20-30 seconds to kill it. So any advice would help.

----------


## Andrew131

For those asking for help, there are no real tips here as you're strictly limited by the time in which you have to kill and loot him. 

As soon as you've killed him (do this as fast as you can of course), aim down and try to loot the body. Then rinse and repeat with getting on back onto the realm and you _should_ make back in time before his corpse despawns.

----------


## fORUMTROLLONE

I just managed to get my Phosphorescent drake thanks to this exploit in my first try  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot for this. 
Total time camped for mount : under 1 minute  :Big Grin:

----------


## dragons_nl

Well it partially works for me, I managed to get in the zone alone when im flying up I see Aeonaxx my NPCscan goes off and I DC thats about it happend 5 times allready, Anybody got any suggestions ???

----------


## Egregious

> Well it partially works for me, I managed to get in the zone alone when im flying up I see Aeonaxx my NPCscan goes off and I DC thats about it happend 5 times allready, Anybody got any suggestions ???


Fly up to the level he's on ahead of time..

----------


## dragons_nl

> Fly up to the level he's on ahead of time..


The point is that I get DC'ed after 30 seconds allready dont think I can kill him that fast

----------


## DD2Shop

Does anyone know if this works post 5.3? thanks. and yes, i would LOVE to know how it is possible to kill him within those 20 seconds before DC?

----------


## Vanic

Brawl'gar Arena fixed?
I always get the message "Character not found" ...

----------


## manswisdom

> Does anyone know if this works post 5.3? thanks. and yes, i would LOVE to know how it is possible to kill him within those 20 seconds before DC?


It's working for me still in 5.3, however I have no idea how to kill and loot him within the short time before being disconnected.

----------


## lashthebest

Just want to note, I just received the aeonaxx mount. I went with a freshly dinged frost dk, bought him some gear from ah, like 463 weapon, could kill him and even land before i got disconnected, however i did not get to loot him. Waited to deserter to wear off, and redone the exploit, his corpse was still there, lootable.
All in all my advice would be to bring a good burst class and burst him down as fast as possible.

On another note:
Anyone knows of similar areas where this works, other than deepholm? post 5.3 that is

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Ports me back out of the Brawler's arena.

----------


## Bosbo

I cant get into my realm anymore, it always says "logging into game" and nothing happens. I put range from 195.12.241.2 - 195.12.241.28 because my changed ip was 195.12.241.4

anyone know whats up?

Edit: i changed it to 20 instead of 28, logged in, INSTANTLY saw aeonaxx killed it, dced, waited 15 mins for deserteur to wear off, did everythign again, logged in, looted....I HAVE A ****ING AEONAXX....thanks OP THANKS

----------


## Bosbo

hey guys so what exactly has been fixed with TLPD? I did the steps in storm peaks and when i logged in after making new rules I had the same error with instance not found abort and that stuff but i dcd after 20 sec, is it possible that it still works but i just have to do it more times and under 20 secs until i find the tlpd?

----------


## moor2

Im trying to get this to work. After many attempts i managed to find and kill aeonaxx, but after i landed to his corpse i DCed. So i tried log back but no avail.
Because my server IP is 195.12.244.200 and deepholm range from 201 to 203 its difficult to login without blocking my login :S

----------


## Bosbo

did you turn the firewall rules off, waited for the deserteur buff to wear off and then repeat the process?

----------


## moor2

yes but cant find him anywhere  :Frown:  maybe he despawned...

----------


## Bosbo

depends on how much time it took you to repeat the steps, it took me about 15-20mins and he was still there, i just cant figure out whats the fix with TLPD anyone got an idea?

----------


## moor2

TLPD seems working differently than this, few pages back is said this works only on deepholm.

----------


## Bosbo

yeah i read that but i still tried it and i get dced after 20 sec. I just would like to know how they fixed it :P

----------


## Nekuro12

Managed to get it the easy way I guess?

Attachment 14151

Here's how I did ( Made up numbers for security ) :

Orgri ips were both 193.25.356.25
When I ran a netstat in deepholm I had 193.25.356.25 once again and the second one was 193.25.356.86
I just blocked 192.25.356.86 on Windows 8 firewall. 
I joined rbg, alt f4'ed, fired up firewall restriction and waited 5 min as said in other thread, I then came back right in front of Stonecore and there he was, jumped on him and managed to painfully drop him down to 0, ofc I disconnected when trying to loot him but I deactivated firewall, ran rbg, alt f4 etc.. and I was able to loot it right after that.

You shouldn't try to down it with lower than 15k dps I guess, i was seconds away from disconnect a 19k.

Good luck everybody

----------


## TommyT

IF you are getting disconnected after killing aeonaxx all you need to do is simply wait for the deserter buff to expire then repeat the block
the corpse will not despawn for at least 35 minutes so you have plenty of time
you might need to increase the range of the block though

----------


## moor2

> Managed to get it the easy way I guess?
> 
> Attachment 14151
> 
> Here's how I did ( Made up numbers for security ) :
> 
> Orgri ips were both 193.25.356.25
> When I ran a netstat in deepholm I had 193.25.356.25 once again and the second one was 193.25.356.86
> I just blocked 192.25.356.86 on Windows 8 firewall. 
> ...


in firewall, do you block both, inbound and outbound? when? i do it while on loading screen.. is it enough? or it may be done while on char selection? or even before launching WoW?

----------


## Nekuro12

You have to keep in mind that doing this require no timing whatsoever so don't stress out and just do the steps in order

Step by step:

[ This is done even before launching WoW )
1) Create Inbound & oubound restriction with the crz ip (the ip from deepholme ), once it is in your firewall advanced security list deactivate it.

2) Launch wow normally, log on your toon, get to stonecore entrance, start queuing for rbg, once YOU'RE IN (not while it's popping up) alt + f4 out of the game

2) Wait at least 5 minutes, once again it is not timed so don't worry.

3) Activate your inbound & outbound restriction, launch wow, get on your char

4) ???

5) PROFIT

( 6) If you disconnect start again from 1)

----------


## moor2

Yes, so far after few attempts to find correct IP to block i managed to find and kill him again, now just waiting for deserter fade off to loot him.
EDIT: YESSS made it in time. got him  :Smile:

----------


## Bzzkit

> Yes, so far after few attempts to find correct IP to block i managed to find and kill him again, now just waiting for deserter fade off to loot him.
> EDIT: YESSS made it in time. got him



Does blocking different sequences lead you into different false instances? I've managed to get it so I spawn into the broken deepholm I just cannot find Aeonaxx in there and I get DC'd shortly after looking around for him.

----------


## moor2

> I've managed to get it so I spawn into the broken deepholm I just cannot find Aeonaxx in there and I get DC'd shortly after looking around for him.


got that same thing.
Had to enter deepholm multiple times untill i got two different IP´s inside.
lets say Orgrimmar ip was 195.15.234.177
and Deephlom had 195.15.234.178

so i had to wait till i seen it in deepholme like that:

to block second one.

i tried block whole range, but it led to various effects like unable to login past realm selection, or get DCed midway loading screen or "character not found" message

----------


## Bzzkit

So you're just blocking the deepholm IP itself?

----------


## moor2

yep indeed, as i blocked this ip, after logback i get tossed to the 175´s IP so the bot IP´s look same.

----------


## Battler624

i get disconnected so fast.. i cant even see him.. i just hear the npcscan and them i DC.. i counted it and it was about 10-15 seconds

nevermind once i mounted him the DC went away but by the time i killed him i got dc'ed.

----------


## murdie

> yep indeed, as i blocked this ip, after logback i get tossed to the 175´s IP so the bot IP´s look same.


 Im running to the problem Im blocking the deepholm addy of 206.18.149.27 I blocked both in my incoming and outgoing connections on windows 8 under the scope tab under remote ip addresses can't seem to get the instance aborted message any help would be appreciated. <3 Im an IT in the navy and im still having problems with this im sure it's an easy fix.

----------


## murdie

> Im running to the problem Im blocking the deepholm addy of 206.18.149.27 I blocked both in my incoming and outgoing connections on windows 8 under the scope tab under remote ip addresses can't seem to get the instance aborted message any help would be appreciated. <3 Im an IT in the navy and im still having problems with this im sure it's an easy fix.


 Able to get in for about 1 min then I get kicked I'm blocking from 206.18.98.10 to .150 for czr and im blocking all but my server ip address after i get booted i login and it puts me at one ip higher then server even though it's on the block list.

----------


## moor2

> Im running to the problem Im blocking the deepholm addy of 206.18.149.27 I blocked both in my incoming and outgoing connections on windows 8 under the scope tab under remote ip addresses can't seem to get the instance aborted message any help would be appreciated. <3 Im an IT in the navy and im still having problems with this im sure it's an easy fix.


i didnt seen them either, but if you manage to get to him and kill him, you are here..

----------


## murdie

Does it kick you after a minute or so?

----------


## zeztaar

STILL WORKING !!!!!!
i did it on german EU realm ... found the rarmob in deepholm ... killed him and when i felt to ground i got dc
i deactivated rules, logged in again and waited for bg inv ... after receiving bg in alt+f4 and after 5 mins i activated rules again, logged in and i looted the dragon in deepholm.
i tried to make a screenshot but after i looted i got instant dc  :Frown: 
however, thx for this nice guide

----------


## Gregbakke

Can't block the right ports..... 
SW is 195.12.242.248
DH is 195.12.242.170
Correct range to block? Tried just blocking 170 + also 151-247

----------


## Nekuro12

I suggest you block only the deepholm IP as it worked for several people already, blocking a range will just allow more room for errors.

----------


## l337pally

Worked like a charm today, got mount. Only blocked the one deepholm IP

----------


## Zach93

So I tried this and got two IPs with the port 3724. One was 206.18.98.180 and the second one was 206.18.98.178. I blocked 206.18.98.178 in the inbound and outbound rules and did what was said and when I logged in it said something like trying another instance. It did that twice and disconnected me but I didn't find the dragon during the duration. I also tried with a range and it didn't let me connect to the game. Any ideas?

----------


## moor2

if you couldnt find him he was propably killed already

----------


## Patrick619

Works on - Got dc'd when i landed to loot but hes dead haha  :Smile: 



Edit : Did everything again after debuff wore off followed steps blocked 1 ip no range logged in and looted + Rep!!!! i would move this to elite before it gets patched  :Smile:  ty for the MOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zach93

> Works on - Got dc'd when i landed to loot but hes dead haha 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Did everything again after debuff wore off followed steps blocked 1 ip no range logged in and looted + Rep!!!! i would move this to elite before it gets patched  ty for the MOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its been out of elite since February lol.

----------


## purkkis

...........................

----------


## Derajalen

Can anyone elaborate for us, non-college ITT tech, MIT blah blah, what IP is mine, what am I looking for what IP is crz what am I looking for, then how do I block them the right way?

----------


## Zach93

> Can anyone elaborate for us, non-college ITT tech, MIT blah blah, what IP is mine, what am I looking for what IP is crz what am I looking for, then how do I block them the right way?


The one you want to block is on the right with the port 3724. It should have two numbers, you want to block the second one.

----------


## Bosbo

well its really all here in the thread. Go Orgrimmar and type netstat -n in cmd u get the og ip, no go deepholm and type netstat -n again there should ba another id added thats your deepholm IP thats the one you want to block (the ips with WAITING on the right are not important)

----------


## Zach93

I keep getting No instance servers are available

----------


## Blackdragonx

Ugh. I finally managed to do everything right. I found him in time, killed him, and right before i could loot him i got d/c'd. So i waited out the deserter debuff, que'd, did all the right stuff again. Then i came back, quickly looted him, and learned it. But as soon as i learned the mount it d/c'd me again. I quickly log back in after disabling the rules and discovered that there's no mount in my inventory, its not in my mount tab and my account doesnt show it as ever being obtained. Very annoyed/confused right now.

I guess i cant learn it until AFTER i get d/c'd again? And i dont suppose creating a ticket about this would be the safest thing either ;>.>

----------


## cedricdu94

It's work i see Aeonaxx but when i go to Aeonaxx i have DC

----------


## brennholzz

Did it Tonight, at 3 am On a German EU Server, Killed Aeonaxx, DCed, Relogged, Looted him, learned Mount, relogg -> Mount was gone  :Frown: 

Tryed it right now again, Cant Log in after IP Block, it Kicks me out when i Try to log in with my Character.

----------


## misterneko

Realms:

US realm list by datacenter - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## madeanaccount

Apparently still working, US servers.

----------


## misterneko

blocking the deepholm ip just leave 1 min. before the second "transfer abort:instance not found" dc'ed you.

----------


## chibi123

still working made my day ! just use instant hearthstone after u looted -> enjoy !

----------


## gringringrin

When i reconnect i see aeonaxx for like 1 sec then he disapears and i'm back in my realm... No error message etc...

Any guesses ?

----------


## Dozza

> When i reconnect i see aeonaxx for like 1 sec then he disapears and i'm back in my realm... No error message etc...
> 
> Any guesses ?


sounds like u r blockin the wrong IP .. you should get a message via chat "no instance found" and after a 2nd message u should D/C

----------


## chibi123

anyone know is it still doable with TLPD? is this a CRZ zone ? yea or  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Dozza

> anyone know is it still doable with TLPD? is this a CRZ zone ? yea or ?


does not work with TLPD

----------


## Getboosted

Awesome, thanks for sharing !

----------


## Blind2065

i can confirm this still works for Aeonaxx. i had only 1 minute to kill him before i dc.

----------


## bob12

Hi i think i've sort of got it too work im getting this [14:51:44] [1] Joined Channel: [1. General - Deepholm]
[14:51:44] [3] Joined Channel: [3. LocalDefense - Deepholm]
[14:51:44] Transfer Aborted: instance not found
[14:51:50] Transfer Aborted: instance not found

I'm getting d/c with 10 secs any ideas?

----------


## easteregg

> sounds like u r blockin the wrong IP .. you should get a message via chat "no instance found" and after a 2nd message u should D/C


Im having the same problem, when i get back in my npc goes crazy and i can target him for 5 seconds then he disappears and i get zoned back in to the CRZ. 

I block the new IP i get when i enter deepholm And lets say the ip is : 195.12.243.177, Then i setup the range to block from 195.12.243.150 -> 195.12.243.255.

And iv tried various ways, with 195.12.243.170 ->195.12.243.255 and 195.12.243.180 -> 195.12.243.255

----------


## easteregg

> Im having the same problem, when i get back in my npc goes crazy and i can target him for 5 seconds then he disappears and i get zoned back in to the CRZ. 
> 
> I block the new IP i get when i enter deepholm And lets say the ip is : 195.12.243.177, Then i setup the range to block from 195.12.243.150 -> 195.12.243.255.
> 
> And iv tried various ways, with 195.12.243.170 ->195.12.243.255 and 195.12.243.180 -> 195.12.243.255


YES JUST GOT IT TO WORK!!!!  :Big Grin:  Awesome ! Thanx for sharing this and thanx for all help! Dc`d after was trying to loot, Just waiting for deserter to go away so i can redo and Grab my loot! Killed it on my lvl 85 hunter 327 ilvl 14k dps. No problem at all!

----------


## tssguy123

All of you people who are saying he was spawned... where were you when you joined the BG then DCd?

I can get into the non-CRZ zone, but when I do there's no Aeonaxx there..

----------


## tang347

I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong..
In sw is says: 206.16.118.180 Established
206.16.118.180 Established

deepholm says: 206.16.118.180 Established
206.16.118.166 Established 


i block 206.16.118.151 -> 206.16.118.255

when i log in i see the rare, but it disapears a second after

----------


## abhorsen19

try lowering your range, like: 206.16.118.162 -> 206.16.118.170
also disable all addons(except npc scan) and put everything on low, this way you will have quicker loading screens

----------


## tang347

> try lowering your range, like: 206.16.118.162 -> 206.16.118.170
> also disable all addons(except npc scan) and put everything on low, this way you will have quicker loading screens


Tried that. Same thing happens. It appears and disapears. :/

----------


## easteregg

It won`t work as your server is the Host of the CRZ.

The "ccc" Should change to have it work, as you want to block the new ip you get in Deepholm which seem to be the same "ccc" as in stormwind. Which means your server, is the CRZ Host. I suggest trying it out on another server.

----------


## tang347

> It won`t work as your server is the Host of the CRZ.
> 
> The "ccc" Should change to have it work, as you want to block the new ip you get in Deepholm which seem to be the same "ccc" as in stormwind. Which means your server, is the CRZ Host. I suggest trying it out on another server.


aww that sucks..all my high levels are on one server :/

Idk if anyone asked this but would it work if i was in group with someone from another realm?

----------


## asdfx123

just got my second aeonaxx :P
+3rep for reminding me on this

edit: oh already did that

edit2:



> I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong..
> In sw is says: 206.16.118.180 Established
> 206.16.118.180 Established
> 
> deepholm says: 206.16.118.180 Established
> 206.16.118.166 Established 
> 
> 
> i block 206.16.118.151 -> 206.16.118.255
> ...


Have you tried following:
block EVERYTHING EXCEPT *206.16.118.180*
which means following range:
206.16.118.1 - 206.16.117
AND
206.16.118.119 - 206.16.118.254

Try this and report back.

----------


## tang347

> just got my second aeonaxx :P
> +3rep for reminding me on this
> 
> edit: oh already did that
> 
> edit2:
> 
> 
> Have you tried following:
> ...


I tried that, and it did the same thing, she appears and disapears, but i was almost able to mount it. and no error messages

----------


## asdfx123

> I tried that, and it did the same thing, she appears and disapears, but i was almost able to mount it. and no error messages


How long does aeonaxx appear? 5 seconds, 10 seconds, 1 minute?
I had to kill him, and wait 15mins, redo it, and loot.

----------


## tang347

> How long does aeonaxx appear? 5 seconds, 10 seconds, 1 minute?
> I had to kill him, and wait 15mins, redo it, and loot.


aeonaxx appeared for like 2 seconds

----------


## asdfx123

> aeonaxx appeared for like 2 seconds


ok so i think, you get phased back within 2 seconds.
what i would try is following:
do this again with activated rules, and netstat -n again when you have seen him (after you are put back into phasing)
so then you see what CRZ you are in again.

----------


## tang347

> ok so i think, you get phased back within 2 seconds.
> what i would try is following:
> do this again with activated rules, and netstat -n again when you have seen him (after you are put back into phasing)
> so then you see what CRZ you are in again.


Attachment 14476

this is what i get right after she disapears

----------


## asdfx123

> Attachment 14476
> 
> this is what i get right after she disapears


Can you upload your file to external source? It says the file could not be found.

----------


## tang347

http://s24.postimg.org/4mihn31n9/afterfind.png

----------


## asdfx123

> http://s24.postimg.org/4mihn31n9/afterfind.png


So as you can see you get 206.16.118.166 as CRZ, but this cant be because you blocked it.

Are you sure, that your rules are correct?

----------


## tang347

> So as you can see you get 206.16.118.166 as CRZ, but this cant be because you blocked it.
> 
> Are you sure, that your rules are correct?


I think so

Inbound: View image: incoming

Outbound: View image: Outgoing

----------


## asdfx123

> I think so
> 
> Inbound: View image: incoming
> 
> Outbound: View image: Outgoing


Hmm yeah seems correct. To be honest, i dont know why you get phased. I am 100% sure that you can't because of the firewall rules.

----------


## tang347

> Hmm yeah seems correct. To be honest, i dont know why you get phased. I am 100% sure that you can't because of the firewall rules.


could it be settings on my router?

----------


## asdfx123

> could it be settings on my router?


I dont think so.

----------


## tang347

> I dont think so.


Dang this sucks :/

Maybe i should try another firewall

----------


## asdfx123

> Dang this sucks :/


Maybe delete rules and create them again, turn off firewall and turn on again. I really dont know what we could do more.

----------


## bob12

> I think so
> 
> Inbound: View image: incoming
> 
> Outbound: View image: Outgoing




Try removing all your settings and just doing this 206.16.118.50 - 206.16.118.179 

if 206.16.118.180 is your realm ip, your settings you have looks like it is blocking this.


also disable any other firewall you have and just use windows firewall

----------


## tang347

> Try removing all your settings and just doing this 206.16.118.50 - 206.16.118.179 
> 
> if 206.16.118.180 is your realm ip, your settings you have looks like it is blocking this.
> 
> 
> also disable any other firewall you have and just use windows firewall


this worked..i was able to mount and kill...when landed i dc'd..waiting for the deserter debuff to fall so can reblock and loot

EDIT: I got it. Thanks everyone for taking this much time to help me. I really appreciate it  :Big Grin:

----------


## bob12

Gratz  :Wink: ...........

----------


## ZoR12

I managed to disable CRZ with this method several times.

The first time I entered for exactly 60seconds at which time I managed to find Aeonaxx and kill him but didnt have time to loot corpse. I hadnt read all posts, so I did not return through bg-firewall-noCRZ etc..My bad..

However, since then (3 days ago), every time I have entered I manage to stay for no longer than 20 seconds. Anyone knows why that may be so? Btw, in using this method, I disable only the IP of Deepholm, not a range. Maybe that's the problem?

----------


## SSJFirenova

make a ticket and say when you killed em you where dcd and when you reentered you got hearth and you will get you mount! i did it  :Big Grin:

----------


## JayPwns

Might be usefull to those who care but I accidentally had some blocked connection from deepholm when i was flying through northrend and went to wintergrasp, the "NO instance was found" message appeared.

Might be able to somehow WG for TLPD but not sure if you'd still have only a minute, I did get force logged out

----------


## zaeBOOST

Paying 10$ PayPal to anyone who does this for me.

Requirements:
Streaming(skype screenshare is ok)

----------


## tssguy123

I'll do it.

----------


## Gregbakke

Also paying $10 for anyone who does this for me :-) Tssguy you want to do it? 
Streaming required as well. Thanks

----------


## Mislaw

I can do it for you. Add me on skype, MislawJ.

----------


## jon4than11

Can someone help me at Skype?
help please :Smile: )

----------


## gosu2009

sent a msg to you tssguy!

----------


## tssguy123

I'm going to make a video guide for anyone interested. This is so easy, there's no reason why people should need someone else to do it for them.

----------


## tssguy123

Disable CRZ to get Aeonaxx. - YouTube

Video. Watch on 1080p because it took me ages to get it right.

----------


## TaZTeD

> Disable CRZ to get Aeonaxx. - YouTube
> 
> Video. Watch on 1080p because it took me ages to get it right.


This guy is so awsome, give him all your rep! hes video works  :Big Grin:

----------


## tssguy123

> This guy is so awsome, give him all your rep! hes video works


glad you got your mount, sir. Congrats.

I'm going to sleep now. It's 10:20am where I'm at. If anyone needs me for anything, I'll be back around 6pm my time.

----------


## syin

works perfectly but just for 5-10 sec

tested it 2 times

----------


## SniKe

First time I used this was a crash. Now waiting for getting into a BG again. Getting DC now after 3 sec

----------


## loz100loz

i kill him but i dc when i hit floor how do i loot him ?

----------


## SniKe

How did you loot him?

----------


## Kaizuken

> How did you loot him?


Write a Ticket that you have killed Aeonaxx but when you are looting it you got a d/c

----------


## tssguy123

Or simply re-do the steps. The corpse doesn't despawn for ~35 min.

----------


## tssguy123

If anyone is having an issue with your command prompt only showing 1 of the IPs or even none of them, here:

How to get Aeonaxx the easy way: Part 2 - YouTube

----------


## easteregg

> I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong..
> In sw is says: 206.16.118.180 Established
> 206.16.118.180 Established
> 
> deepholm says: 206.16.118.180 Established
> 206.16.118.166 Established 
> 
> 
> i block 206.16.118.151 -> 206.16.118.255
> ...


Thing is, what you want to do is, block the CRZ zone ip, and eventually zone in to another instance out of the CRZ. And by the looks of it, 
Your " ccc" 206.16.*118.*180 Doesn`t change when you enter deepholm, which can mean that your server is the host of the CRZ and the exploit wont work.

This is how the ip`s should look like to have the exploit work:

STORMWIND /ORGRIMMAR 206.16.*118.*180 
DEEPHOLM 206.16.*223*.180 

The "ccc" the third part of the IP gotta change, thats what i discovered when doing this.

You need the "ccc" to change when you enter deepholm to get it working.

So I suggest trying on a different realm.


This is what my settings looked like when i did this : _using the IP in the example above._

STORMWIND /ORGRIMMAR 206.16.118.180 
DEEPHOLM 206.16.223.180 

*Only Block the deepholm ip* 

First off i tried to block 206.16.223.*150* - 206.16.223.*255* _didn`t work_

Then i adjusted the range and tried again : 206.16.223.*170* -206.16.223.*255* _Didn`t work_

And atlast, i tried to block from 206.16.223._180_  - 206.16.223._255_ And i had it working.


The " instance not found" error messeage appeared twice, then i dc`d. i killed him on my hunter lvl 85 with 14k dps. So i got lucky as i had plenty of time.

----------


## Fureezing

Has anyone got this to work in Silithus? I can block the zone however I get DCed immediately.

----------


## tssguy123

> Thing is, what you want to do is, block the CRZ zone ip, and eventually zone in to another instance out of the CRZ. And by the looks of it, 
> Your " ccc" 206.16.*118.*180 Doesn`t change when you enter deepholm, which can mean that your server is the host of the CRZ and the exploit wont work.
> 
> This is how the ip`s should look like to have the exploit work:
> 
> STORMWIND /ORGRIMMAR 206.16.*118.*180 
> DEEPHOLM 206.16.*223*.180 
> 
> The "ccc" the third part of the IP gotta change, thats what i discovered when doing this.
> ...



False. I've done this at least a dozen times (on Russian, EU, and US servers) and the "ccc" bit does not ever change in my experience. Also, in reference to the last line: you will not DC when you're on Aeonaxx.




> Has anyone got this to work in Silithus? I can block the zone however I get DCed immediately.


I'll get around to this sometime today. Or, rather, right now.

Update: It worked, but the zone wasn't populated. Sorry.

----------


## Gregbakke

This worked for me today, as described. Follow Tssguy's video - very helpful. 

Thanks

----------


## Fureezing

> I'll get around to this sometime today. Or, rather, right now.
> 
> Update: It worked, but the zone wasn't populated. Sorry.


First I attempted to block a range of IP's and would just get Dced as soon as long in. Blocking only the specific IP seems to allow you to zone into an INSTANCE NOT FOUND for 60 sec.

----------


## tssguy123

> First I attempted to block a range of IP's and would just get Dced as soon as long in. Blocking only the specific IP seems to allow you to zone into an INSTANCE NOT FOUND for 60 sec.


Correct. Yeah, don't bother blocking a range. You always get disconnected after 60 seconds.

----------


## rage5

so I followed your video guide did exactly what you did and got two times instance not found and disconnected after 4 seconds  :Big Grin:  no way to fly anywhere or check for aeonaxx  :Frown: 

next try: 23sec ^^
try3: 17sec!

----------


## tssguy123

> so I followed your video guide did exactly what you did and got two times instance not found and disconnected after 4 seconds  no way to fly anywhere or check for aeonaxx 
> 
> next try: 23sec ^^


I honestly have no idea why people have this issue. I have had it happen ONE time. I'm on a fresh windows 7 install basically.. very few programs installed.

----------


## cedricdu94

Thanks worked for me

----------


## Cam182

Will this work with taming hunter pets?
Edit: NPC's are not spawning for me.

----------


## Verral

I wonder if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
I want to get this working so I can farm the rare treasure chests in Wetlands.
1. Orgrimmar IP from netstat -n:
195.12.234.153
195.12.234.153
2. Wetlands IP from netstat -n:
195.12.234.153
195.12.234.184
3. Now I queue for the BG and Alt+F4 out of the game after I've joined it.
3. Then I go to Windows Firewall and create inbound+outbound rules to block 195.12.234.184 (the second IP I've got in wetlands)
4. Now, when I log back into the game, I don't see any mobs around for like 4 seconds, it gives me 2-3 error messages and then I get DCed.
I don't delete/disable the in(out)bound rules yet and log in after the DC
The game seems to place me into the same hub I previously was in.

Stuck at this step, dunno what to do next.
Any help will be appreciated.

P.S. I tried to block the range of IPs, but doing that prevented me from logging into server, leaving me in the realm choose menu.

----------


## Shajaam

> I wonder if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> I want to get this working so I can farm the rare treasure chests in Wetlands.
> 1. Orgrimmar IP from netstat -n:
> 195.12.234.153
> 195.12.234.153
> 2. Wetlands IP from netstat -n:
> 195.12.234.153
> 195.12.234.184
> 3. Now I queue for the BG and Alt+F4 out of the game after I've joined it.
> ...


Dont log in just after blocking the ip. Wait for 5 mins after you join and altf4 from bg. then disable the ip. When you login you winn see transfer aborted or something like that. you need to be flying when it happens because when you land you dc. 

if you still cant do it ask someone to help you on skype or whatever. also if you disable ip dc and relog the ip gets reset and you return wher eyou started

----------


## Verral

> Dont log in just after blocking the ip. Wait for 5 mins after you join and altf4 from bg. then disable the ip. When you login you winn see transfer aborted or something like that. you need to be flying when it happens because when you land you dc. 
> 
> if you still cant do it ask someone to help you on skype or whatever. also if you disable ip dc and relog the ip gets reset and you return wher eyou started


I of course do wait 5 or even more minutes after closing WoW.
And that "error message" I was talking about says "Instance not found"
To be added, I can't use a flying mount because I play with a level 20 char on an F2P account.

----------


## SniKe

If you stand on the ground you will be disconnected immediately.

----------


## Verral

> If you stand on the ground you will be disconnected immediately.


It's a shame. Is it worth trying to do it while swimming?  :Smile:

----------


## Pl0x3r

**** yes cheers OP just did it now in deepholm got my mount  :Big Grin:  so happy gonna try for time lost proto now  :Big Grin:  

Also any one that gets dc quickly just keep trying, make sure spawn point is will be right next to you on a log in took me a few times but after a while Aeonaxx was close enough to me for me to mount her.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Okay i've managed to do it, but I only get a single Instance not found transfer aborted yellow message.
And i get disconnected in several seconds , around 10.

I've only blocked the specific IP address , Should I block a range instead and this could prolong my time?

----------


## tssguy123

> Okay i've managed to do it, but I only get a single Instance not found transfer aborted yellow message.
> And i get disconnected in several seconds , around 10.
> 
> I've only blocked the specific IP address , Should I block a range instead and this could prolong my time?


Blocking a range will not prolong it.

----------


## begeezy42

I was hoping to get some help on this. I am following the instructions, but I cannot get it to work. is it possible they patched this today? Below is what my notepad looked like. I followed the video instructions.

Stormwind 206.16.119.47: 3724 TIME Wait
206.16.119.44: 3724 Established
206.16.119.46: 3724 Established


Deepholm 206.16.119.46:3724 Time Wait
206.16.119.44:3724 Established
206.16.118.166:3724 Established

Block 206.16.118.166

Time: 1:36pm

*After acquiring the IPs i need, i queue for a BG while camping a spawn point in Deepholm. 
*after entering the BG i Alt+F4.
*I add the rules to inbound and outbound connections. I make sure my firewall is turned on. 
* I wait 6 minutes

After I log back in, I get the Transfer Aborted : Instance not found, but there are still other players in the zone and I was disconnected after about 6 seconds

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## ijustdontknow

lot of faffing around for little reward. also, seems more of a guide than an exploit.
and before "omfg, u can get a mount, farm rares" ...as i said little reward.

----------


## Parog

If you can't see how this is useful, you don't deserve to be using it.

----------


## tssguy123

> lot of faffing around for little reward. also, seems more of a guide than an exploit.
> and before "omfg, u can get a mount, farm rares" ...as i said little reward.


someone who thinks a rare mount is a "little reward". gg m8

----------


## tssguy123

This might have been fixed. Not quite sure yet.

----------


## Kaizuken

> This might have been fixed. Not quite sure yet.


Confirmed, fixed in EU.

----------


## Naxos1337

> Confirmed, fixed in EU.



Are you 100% sure?

----------


## tssguy123

> Are you 100% sure?


Blocking the IP does nothing.

----------


## Gregbakke

Confirmed x3 Realms, fixed. EU.

----------


## tssguy123

Kinda glad it's fixed... I noticed some people I taught to do this exploit selling it after I taught them...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fjums

Even though I was too late to try this out, I think *tssguy123* deserves some rep for all them help in this thread  :Smile: 

+5 to you, great work.

----------


## Afterlife

Even if it's fixed and I didn't have a chance to try it out +5 rep from me, very well explained. 

Very good contribution  :Smile:

----------


## Novalok

Has anyone Tried setting the host file to forward this IP to either local host or some random IP?

----------


## tang347

It still works on US. I did it again

----------


## banes49

worked for me just now, US server, i DCed as soon as i landed from parachute after killing aeonaxx, i redid the steps again, including waiting for deserter to finish, then queuing bg, alt f4, enable firewall rules like in the video, open client after 5 minutes, enter, and there he is ready to loot, thank god he doesnt despawn even after so long, much obliged OP and tssguy for making that awesome video, imo blocking range is not necessary, as the video showed, and it worked for me, just blockin the deepholm ip address is all u need, incoming and outgoing

----------


## Horneyyy

What is the fix? That the ip doesn't change when joining a crz zone or that nothing happens when you block or what? I've tried to find the ip to block on 4 different realms so far and it doesn't change nomatter where I go. 

(EU)

----------


## MasterC

some what works for me get too see Aeonaxx spawn then get pulled back to my server  :Frown:

----------


## Henka44

I just tried this in Deepholm, i get it to "work", i get in to a new "realm" or whatever because the camping alliance i was flying on top disappeares when i do this, but there's no Aeonaxx  :Frown:  Anybody got a theory about this? Is it somehow fixed? Did someone on my server use this method to kill it already?

----------


## Egregious

> I just tried this in Deepholm, i get it to "work", i get in to a new "realm" or whatever because the camping alliance i was flying on top disappeares when i do this, but there's no Aeonaxx  Anybody got a theory about this? Is it somehow fixed? Did someone on my server use this method to kill it already?


It took me two or three days (2-3 attempts a day) to get mine when I did it a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Henka44

> It took me two or three days (2-3 attempts a day) to get mine when I did it a couple of weeks ago.


So is there even a point in doing this, u might aswell just camp with NpcScan in your normal "phase", seeing how it took you 2-3 days WITH this method and all that trouble of enabling/disabling rules and loging in and out and waiting for debuff etc.

Wasn't the point of this to "make all rare's spawn/put you completely alone in an 'empty' realm" is it just this spot that isnt 100% or is it the same with every place, cause i wanna farm rares in Blasted Lands but im not gonna waste time doing it with this method if its not 100%

----------


## Kaizuken

It's already been fixed.

----------


## Spudy

Guessing this doesn't work with macs?:c

----------


## Egregious

> So is there even a point in doing this, u might aswell just camp with NpcScan in your normal "phase", seeing how it took you 2-3 days WITH this method and all that trouble of enabling/disabling rules and loging in and out and waiting for debuff etc.
> 
> Wasn't the point of this to "make all rare's spawn/put you completely alone in an 'empty' realm" is it just this spot that isnt 100% or is it the same with every place, cause i wanna farm rares in Blasted Lands but im not gonna waste time doing it with this method if its not 100%


Had a business trip and couldn't reply - 
I've camped Deepholm for hours and hours before I did this.. I mean -hundreds-. With this it took me around 45 minutes in total to do it.. Big improvement.

----------


## Noloony

> Guessing this doesn't work with macs?:c


if its not fixed, it should work on mac aswell just need to find the IP,s and block them in w/e firewall you use. typing netstat -n in your terminal should work  :Smile:  its not working for me anyway (on windows) it wont allow me to login to that char when i try to block the IP

----------


## colanche

I have been doing this to get the Darkmoon Farie trinket, thanks so much for the contribution.

----------


## thoriel

> worked for me just now, US server, i DCed as soon as i landed from parachute after killing aeonaxx, i redid the steps again, including waiting for deserter to finish, then queuing bg, alt f4, enable firewall rules like in the video, open client after 5 minutes, enter, and there he is ready to loot, thank god he doesnt despawn even after so long, much obliged OP and tssguy for making that awesome video, imo blocking range is not necessary, as the video showed, and it worked for me, just blockin the deepholm ip address is all u need, incoming and outgoing


Confirmed, its working on EU. Just did the same thing and got the mount.

----------


## Spudy

Firewall from mac is a lot different set up than in windows and I can't seem to figure out how to block thhe IP from there if anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated. If you wanna be a real baller you'll add me on skype and walk me through it jacksonrips

----------


## Zstriker

> I have been doing this to get the Darkmoon Farie trinket, thanks so much for the contribution.


impossible, you got disconnected after 2 sec, when u need 8 to open chest
so it fixed

----------


## pit99

just tryed it on eu - i got in my server and npcscan fount aeonaxx 2 secounds later , dc and now the ccc adress is always the same and other players are there - was my range to little or did the blizz system checked it and kicked me out ?

----------


## Henka44

> just tryed it on eu - i got in my server and npcscan fount aeonaxx 2 secounds later , dc and now the ccc adress is always the same and other players are there - was my range to little or did the blizz system checked it and kicked me out ?


Almost certain your range was too small.

----------


## pit99

thx worked - got aeonaxx  :Smile:

----------


## Newtonp

Confirming it still works on EU. Got my Aeonaxx earlier today on Sylvanas.

Thanks alot for sharing this, tried it on different zones, Vash'jir and Shadowmoon Valley, no success, empty zones.

----------


## tssguy123

If enough people care, I could attempt to make a video for OSX as well...

----------


## FanaticalGaming

Did this on US today. 7/16/13 @ 1:57am EST. still works!

----------


## Spudy

> If enough people care, I could attempt to make a video for OSX as well...


I would love to see one

----------


## laldie

working on EU Cyclone battlegroup 16/7/13 - after each d/c I cleared npc cache, removed rules and logged in normally until deserter had worn off then followed the steps outlined by op
in deepholm I did it once to get spawn point d/c
jumped on and killed beastie parachute d/c
looted and waited for d/c
logged in normally and learned mount  :Smile:  checked all alts on all realms and they have it happy days
back to camping for TLPD now

----------


## ch0pzer

Just tryed on EU. I got into the Non CRZ zone. Jumped Aeonaxx's back, killed it. Felt down, tryed to loot it. and the corpse disappeared. I will try later. 
Can anyone say if I have to wait for it to respawn? Or just have to wait for some IP shuffle. So deepholm gets a "new" IP?

Thanks.

----------


## Juneau

Still works EU 16/06/13. 

Thank you!

As soon as I re-connected I hit my goblin glider. It prevents you being kicked out and put back in a CRZ-zone because you're technically 'falling'. I flew around for a minute or two before killing aeonaxx. As a rogue I can also use the pickpocket bag to push back into the air while still gliding, and stay up in the CRZ-free zone indefinitely (until the goblin glider eventually runs out, but you can probably get around the 3 minute cd). Going for TLPD next.

----------


## syin

> Still works EU 16/06/13.


I think you mean 16/7/13 ?

Still working on EU 17/7
I was able to disable the CRZ for 1:02 min and I wasn't kicked out of the game after I touched the ground.
Unfortunately no Aeonaxx spawn because today was server restart

----------


## bob_dole010

*edit* figured it out

----------


## julfo

I'm assuming my server is the host as the "ccc" part is ALWAYS 238 >.>

----------


## FanaticalGaming

umm.. is this detectable? lol I just got a 72 hour ban.

Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

like.. what do i even say to them?

----------


## Kaizuken

> umm.. is this detectable? lol I just got a 72 hour ban.
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> like.. what do i even say to them?


Upload Screenshot.

----------


## FanaticalGaming

http://puu.sh/3GDIW.png

----------


## TheMarmot

> umm.. is this detectable? lol I just got a 72 hour ban.
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> like.. what do i even say to them?


I'd just eat the 72 hour suspension if I were you. Alternatively, you could try explaining that you were just monkeying around with blocking IPs in your Windows firewall for additional security.

----------


## keksbirne

great work.

For me it works partially, since I also get disconneced after a few seconds as others reported.

*edit*
Don't know if there is any relationship to aeonaxx spawned - but last time I tried he was there, an I stayed online til he was down an I hit the ground (as described).

Sadly the corpse landed in the middle of a pillar, and after reloging the stuff about 30 minutes later (after all stpes done again) the corpse wasn't there.
I'll try again later.

----------


## Ineedhelpwithanexploitlol

Okay so I have the blocking and what not setup correctly, I need help with this though:

I alt+f4 then enable both the Inbound and Outbound rules and wait 8 minutes EXACTLY always.

Then when I enter the game my I can see Aeonexx ( however its spelt ) then he disappears or phases a second later and hes not there anymore.


please help!

----------


## Gelomyrtol

Worked for me on hunting Aeonax

Got logged out after hitting the ground. Released the firewall rules and waited till deserteur was gone. Queued again for bg and alt+f4 ed after inv. Turning fw rules on again and waiting 5 really nervous minutes. Logged in, looted and had a big smile  :Big Grin: 

Thx to the finder! And of course +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ineedhelpwithanexploitlol

> Worked for me on hunting Aeonax
> 
> Got logged out after hitting the ground. Released the firewall rules and waited till deserteur was gone. Queued again for bg and alt+f4 ed after inv. Turning fw rules on again and waiting 5 really nervous minutes. Logged in, looted and had a big smile 
> 
> Thx to the finder! And of course +rep


What do you mean ' released the firewall rules ' ? could you pm me to help me? I posted above,

----------


## Bananaman367

> Okay so I have the blocking and what not setup correctly, I need help with this though:
> 
> I alt+f4 then enable both the Inbound and Outbound rules and wait 8 minutes EXACTLY always.
> 
> Then when I enter the game my I can see Aeonexx ( however its spelt ) then he disappears or phases a second later and hes not there anymore.
> 
> 
> please help!


The exact same thing happens to me.
Anyone have any idea?

After sitting in the glitched spot that aeonexx always spawns in with this, i can say that you do not have enough time
to click on aeonexx, meaning i think this is patched.
Correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## David

N/m still works, just boots you out if you hit the ground or after a very short time limit.

----------


## c0rteX

thx worked like a charm for me on eu 26.07.2013
does this work for the timelost protodrake aswell? anyone tried it yet?

----------


## xHearts

> thx worked like a charm for me on eu 26.07.2013
> does this work for the timelost protodrake aswell? anyone tried it yet?


Unless something's changed recently for the better (doubtful), they fixed Storm Peaks soon after this exploit came out, so no.

You're free to try, though.

----------


## raizen249

Working. 27/07/2013

Just killed Aeonaxx.

Do this way: (sorry for bad english)


1 - Follow all instructions of Thread until you see your rare spawn on.
2 - Kill him and PAY ATTENTION where it will land. When you touch the ground you gonna be disconnected.
3 - Release your "firewall block ip-range" that you activated before
4 - Log-In
5 - Go exactly to the position where your mob died. Mount a flying-mount just to do not touch the ground. (you should be flying above his "another server" corpse now!)
6 - Queue for BG again and Alt-F4
7 - Activate your "firewall block ip-range" again.
8 - Wait 5 minutes (urrrg its painful!)
9 - Log in, loot your mob. GG

=) 

Worked for me!

Thanks for all, rep+!

----------


## rootlsuer

> Has anyone Tried setting the host file to forward this IP to either local host or some random IP?


the host file is for name-based look-ups only. you can't "forward" one IP to another with it.

----------


## Gelomyrtol

> What do you mean ' released the firewall rules ' ? could you pm me to help me? I posted above,


Exactly like this:




> Working. 27/07/2013
> 
> Just killed Aeonaxx.
> 
> Do this way: (sorry for bad english)
> 
> 
> 1 - Follow all instructions of Thread until you see your rare spawn on.
> 2 - Kill him and PAY ATTENTION where it will land. When you touch the ground you gonna be disconnected.
> ...


You have to allow the connection to crz again after killing Aeonax. Fly to the killing position, cue again, alt+f4... like above written.

And dont be to nervous... Btw my account is still open  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noxucow

Is this still working for some of you guys because for me on EU it isn't working anymore. I did it everything and when I log back in after 5 min, Im getting dced....fixed?

Edit: nvm still works just had to insist a bit.

----------


## Rayz

We need to compose a list of US and EU servers that this works on.

----------


## orcondope

Worked for me on EU Server 27.08

After kill -> DC
Done the procedure again
-> Now i can see him rdy to loot. (was on flying mount)
-> Touch the ground and then dc´d.... After relogg no mount in bags...
Done the procedure again and corpus was despawned -.-

So... How to loot him, when im on flying mount and will get dc, when i touch the ground?!

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

As a druid you are able to loot while being in flight Form. So we could skip the whole land-dc-que bg Part. I think i'll try this later on my druid. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z mit Tapatalk

----------


## orcondope

> As a druid you are able to loot while being in flight Form. So we could skip the whole land-dc-que bg Part. I think i'll try this later on my druid. 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z mit Tapatalk


Thats sounds logic... BUT... i think u got the disc not when u hit the ground... u'll get it after phasing out when aeonaxx is killed. 

When i disable crz, i will dc after mb 10 sec. But when i jump on aeonaxx, im in phasing and wont dc (as long as im in phasing). When i fall down to ground, phasing ends and DC.

I think when i kill him and got dc... w8 15mins... disable crz again, i will be able to stay on ground for ~10 sec to loot (but dont learn mount after looting... first release firewall rules and relogg!!!)

I will test it today. 
Sorry for my bad eng  :Frown:

----------


## BobbyNewhart

Can anyone tell me if this has worked on their US server? I've tried on my 2 main servers to no luck!

I'll even level a DK to 90 just to try this!

----------


## Sunchips

> Can anyone tell me if this has worked on their US server? I've tried on my 2 main servers to no luck!
> 
> I'll even level a DK to 90 just to try this!



Yes, this still works on live US servers. But make sure the zone in question is CRZ. Not all servers have every zones connected to CRZ. For example on my realm, Storm Peaks is on my home realm and there doesn't appear to be a second IP address for it. However Deepholm works perfectly well.  :Frown:

----------


## xWPx

Well I've gotten it to say Instance connection not found or whatever it says. Does that mean I've got it working? I get DC'd after the second time it says it to me. I've check two of aaonaxes spawn points and he wasn't there. So does that mean it isn't work or?

----------


## anti812

After years of farming I came across this website and post and got my Reins of the Phosphorescent Stone Drake. But does anyone know if this still works in Vashj'ir? I need my Poseidus mount still.

----------


## idragon

its working but....

as soon as i saw the Aeonaxx and npcscan pop up warnning, i got disconnected 

guess theres some sort of CRZ protection system running or i just not doin it right?

----------


## krober1490

worked on my server ty

----------


## ThaKilian

Still works on Blackrock EU.... lets see if it still works in 5.4 :P

----------


## jeanrochefort

I keep having my realm's IP address wherever i go. May no longer be working with virtual realms. (EU)

----------


## Xakota

> I keep having my realm's IP address wherever i go. May no longer be working with virtual realms. (EU)


I'm almost certain this is patched. Every time I try to do this, I get the instance not found notification, but no mobs show up. I also keep connecting to different ips and I'm not exactly sure which ones to block. Every time I think I have it right, I get the no instance available notification at character select and get immediately ported to my hearth location.

----------


## tryme801

Its not working on any of my 5 servers. I get intance not found. but keeps me in it and does not kick me at all!! whats going on? any new methods?

----------


## panzosGR

its work and also u didint get kick  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeanrochefort

> its work and also u didint get kick


Can u explain and maybe give a screenshot, cause i just tried on different realms and it didnt work.

----------


## elzoth

i keep trying as well and although i have the ip ranged blocked it still connects, although there is a brief second were i am not connected (which i know because npcscaner went off on aeo) but by the time i have control of my character im in the cross realm

----------


## orcondope

> i keep trying as well and although i have the ip ranged blocked it still connects, although there is a brief second were i am not connected (which i know because npcscaner went off on aeo) but by the time i have control of my character im in the cross realm


Try to block an higher range. This could save u a lil bit longer out of crossrealm. 10sec for aeonaxx should be enough if u are on a spawnpoint. And turn off all addons. Use /target macro for aeonaxx. Hope this helps

----------


## zxrac

this still works i was able to get into deepholm on my own server. got the "transfer aborted: instance not fdound" message every minute without getting kicked off. unfortunately there were no rares up at all which isn't that hard to believe considering my server is already huge on it's own so a few people from there probably know about this.

edit: i'm now trying this in vashjr but i'm getting into an empty server with no mobs at all. i don't get disconnected or anything, just no mobs at all. i got this working correctly in deepholm because there were mobs, and i was getting the error message once per minute. i was even able to kill a few mobs that got in my way on the way to see if jadefang was up. so i dunno how to fix it.

----------


## Naxos1337

Worked! Sadly no Aeonaxx, but both Terborous and the Giant was up!

I also noticed I didn't get kicked at all!

----------


## dunkenftw

Worked like a charm on EU as of fourth of october in deepholm. 
No Aeonaxx during the day, but when i tried later during the evening he was right there for me to catch  :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## jeproks

Can anyone confirm if this works in Tichondrius? for some reason It wouldnt block the ip address and keeps connecting to the crossrealm, I get a brief lag then i get connected with no error message

----------


## munccu

First world problems, Can't loot the mount cause I already have 1 in my bags, which can't be learned cos I have already learned one.

This bug worked for me as of today, didn't even pop me out of the sever after like 1 min like few months back when I tried. So yes, still working.

https://i.imgur.com/0NX60Ha.jpg

----------


## Maintankadin

Just gonna leave this here.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Just gonna leave this here.


i........
must......

clickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Exiqt

So does this still work? The first sentence on the thread says its fixed 10 febuari lol..

----------


## Maintankadin

> So does this still work? The first sentence on the thread says its fixed 10 febuari lol..


Well, i took that screenie at 10:34 GMT.
Unless They managed to patch it in the past hour it still works...
Currently trying to get posiedus & time lost, i'll report in later with my results.

Must add that i'm on a pretty low pop EU realm which always suffers at the hands of CRZ Rare Farmers, so yea seeing aeonaxx up is a big deal, nevermind actually getting the mount :P

----------


## orcondope

Tlpd wont work. Cuz it isnt an instanced area like deepholm
But i wish u gl. Let us know if it works  :Smile:

----------


## Maintankadin

> Tlpd wont work. Cuz it isnt an instanced area like deepholm
> But i wish u gl. Let us know if it works


Heard of people downing vyragosa doing it like this.

Would it not be possible to do if you get yourself phased in storm peaks somehow?
I'm actually pretty interested in looking into this method further because there is obviously a lot of potential.

As i said earlier, i'll mess around with it & see what i can pull off. 
Any success i have i'll either pop a screenie or some footage up.

----------


## orcondope

> Heard of people downing vyragosa doing it like this.
> 
> Would it not be possible to do if you get yourself phased in storm peaks somehow?
> I'm actually pretty interested in looking into this method further because there is obviously a lot of potential.
> 
> As i said earlier, i'll mess around with it & see what i can pull off. 
> Any success i have i'll either pop a screenie or some footage up.



There is a lot of potential. True story. Long time ago it was possible to disable crz there with ip blocking.
I remember some quests wich phases u out. Like this quest where u are on an whithe ?Bear?. I think u can bug outside the quest whilst phasing and starting a petbattle. Feel free to test it. I havent any toon for this lvl to test atm  :Frown:  but i think u wont see any mobs there. Only usefull for mining/herbing.

U can see varygosa/tlpd when u are on flying route from dala to somewehre in stormpeek. I tryed to disable ips whilst on flying route. After landing i can fly without mount /lol/ but cant see any mobs in this area AND wasnt able to use any abilitys (offline mode)

----------


## highboi

got it to work on us servers, got the deepholm mount but received a 3 day ban the next day, be careful when using this, they might be watching

will update on whether or not blizz removed the mount from my acct

----------


## King Protos

> got it to work on us servers, got the deepholm mount but received a 3 day ban the next day


Is this the only thing you were using? Seems odd, but I guess for now it's better safe than sorry

----------


## xylon

If this works then you could have your own personal Timeless Isle

----------


## dawawe

Did everything listed worked great. However now its shows my server offline even after i disable the rules and deleted them. I know its not offline because i see ppl on my realid from my server when i get on alt servers.

----------


## highboi

> got it to work on us servers, got the deepholm mount but received a 3 day ban the next day, be careful when using this, they might be watching
> 
> will update on whether or not blizz removed the mount from my acct


still got the mount but those 3 days were boring after work...




> Is this the only thing you were using? Seems odd, but I guess for now it's better safe than sorry


yup, just cmd, norton (i dont use windows firewall) and wow. i dont bot or anything if thats what you were implying

----------


## Doomedis

still working ?

----------


## munccu

> still working ?


Last time I tried this was 3 days ago, and it was working back then.

----------


## odinmad

I love you man! You have saved hours and hours of my life  :Wink:

----------


## tleilax

Still works, just got deepholm mount  :Smile:

----------


## jdom418

> Still works, just got deepholm mount


its definitely working again as of 5.4. I get the transfer aborted about 4-5 times, then im put back onto my home realm.

I couldn't find aeonaxx twice now, so I think im going to wait until tonight to try again. im blocking 157-255.

----------


## dragons_nl

Would this work on TLPD again also, because I see so many ppl selling it for some reason in Trade chat

----------


## tryme801

can you use peerblock or does it have to be the windows firewall

----------


## tryme801

How can you tell if the realm is hosted?

----------


## mirdanek84

Works fine for Deepholme (EU). Wondering how can I make it work for Uldum. At the moment I keep getting "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" error and there is no NPCs / Mobs up, therefore no figurines I guess... Anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## everyjunk

I need some help. I've done everything like the guide says and I even get the instance message, but there are no mobs or npcs anywhere. What did I do wrong? Thanks

Edit: I'm trying to get the TLPD in Storm Peaks.

----------


## saak

Doesnt work in Stormpeaks anymore!

----------


## Scarlatine

> can you use peerblock or does it have to be the windows firewall


Same question.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Same question.


It doesn't work with Peerblock.
Only via "Windows Firewall"

----------


## munccu

> Works fine for Deepholme (EU). Wondering how can I make it work for Uldum. At the moment I keep getting "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" error and there is no NPCs / Mobs up, therefore no figurines I guess... Anyone have any suggestions?


The reason why it's working in Deepholm but not in Uldum or so is that Deepholm is instanced zone, and Uldum is not.

----------


## mirdanek84

> The reason why it's working in Deepholm but not in Uldum or so is that Deepholm is instanced zone, and Uldum is not.


Yeah, but when I enter Uldum, IP does change and above all, other people claimed they have been collecting Figurines in Uldum, using this method.

----------


## munccu

> Yeah, but when I enter Uldum, IP does change and above all, other people claimed they have been collecting Figurines in Uldum, using this method.


Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but it used to be working in places like Storm peaks too (It got somehow fixed) and so far i've only managed to get it work at Deepholm.

----------


## everyjunk

I see so it only works in Deepholm now I'm assuming?

----------


## JhonnyQ

> I see so it only works in Deepholm now I'm assuming?


I dont know what you mean with working. Working for me means: It works, but you get disconnected after like 30sec. But in the end this time is enough to kill and to loot afterwards after repeating.

I used the same strat for Vash'ir mount and TLPD but those methods arent really usefull, because the area where they can spawn is extremly high and the dropp chance is not garanteed

----------


## munccu

TLPD and Poseidus (Vashj'ir water horse thingy) has 100% drop change if you kill them. I don't know what u mean about this method not being useful if it works?

----------


## everyjunk

lol I'm asking if this method works outside of Deepholm because I tried it at Storm Peaks and all NPCs and mobs were gone, but it works just fine at Deepholm. Any info would be great, thanks.

----------


## munccu

I wonder if it's fixed or is it just bad luck with Aeonaxx spawning but I haven't seen him on 2 different realms since Wednesday, but I have seen every other rare at Deepholm which were not there in "normal" realm.

----------


## jdom418

same munccu. been looking for a week + now

----------


## munccu

Seems like it's not fixed tho, just spotted Aeonaxx yesterday. It's just about the damn blood seeker spawns instead of aeonaxx

----------


## Qruz

Spotted this thread, one hour later I have both Aoenaxx and a second TLPD.

----------


## jdom418

does anyone know if this empty realm is shared by everyone who uses this method?

----------


## munccu

> does anyone know if this empty realm is shared by everyone who uses this method?


Every realm has their own empty realm, so if your friend is doing this on realm A and you do it on realm B, you can't see eachother.

----------


## Grosmi7

> Spotted this thread, one hour later I have both Aoenaxx and a second TLPD.


Ok for Aeonaxx I can understand, helped many people but how did you get TLPD? I tried it recently again, all I get was an empty zone with no mobs like after the hotfix.

----------


## mirdanek84

Wondering the same, how does people get TLPD and Camel (from Uldum)???

----------


## munccu

I think you can't anymore, that's why it says mostly fixed in the beginning of this thread

----------


## hqvrrsc4

OK I've just updated my post.
I'm sure TLPD can be got with the new method.
But I have not tested for Uldum Camel yet.

----------


## elazed

what about poseidus ( Vash jir ) ??

----------


## Grosmi7

> OK I've just updated my post.
> I'm sure TLPD can be got with the new method.
> But I have not tested for Uldum Camel yet.


I will give it a go tonight most likely and see how it goes with the new method  :Smile:  thanks for sharing, + rep

----------


## tihifniz

I,love the idea of using the noddle cart, but sadly you cant cast any spells or anything at all when you are inside the noddle car, unless im missing something here?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## munccu

I have tried this new thing at Vashj'ir but so far I have had no luck. Seems like there is only one IP at my Vashj'ir and if I try to block it, it generated another one similar to it, and if I block them from like 3 to 11, it disconnect me/doesn't let me in. Positive thing is, i got this working at Storms Peaks, it was Vyragosa up tho. 

Also, how to Ice lance when in Noodle cart?

----------


## Staffghetto

> Also, how to Ice lance when in Noodle cart?


Makro cancelaura with icelance I guess.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> OK I've just updated my post.
> I'm sure TLPD can be got with the new method.
> But I have not tested for Uldum Camel yet.


How to attack while using noodle cart?

/script VehicleExit() is needed to exit vehilce afaik (does not work for me)

i just used this strategie and know what? i was in the area "not found", i used my noodle cart. i saw mobs and vyragosa.

wasnt able to use my makro yet.

is there any good spot to do this? the mob has to be in range after leaving the cart, so you need a spot where the mob flys near the ground

sometimes it kicks me out of the noodlecart after 2-3mins (dunno how long those stay).

after leaving the cart, im still in the empty area, but when i fly around i get ported into the "real" area.

im currently constant blocking a stormpeak IP and keep flying out of the area, to icecrone, and back until im in the empty area again, but i dont know if its the same or not.

atm im camping a spot where i saw vyragosa and i want to know if she comes back ... just must i think

this method definitly works, but atm im out of noodle carts, i saw vyragosa 2 times, but she was too far away

i hope i get more response so we can try again

----------


## Dunkelheit

Also not sure of where to stand to get mount from Storm Peaks to be within range to aggro it when using noodle cart, or how to attack from it hmm... do you have to macro it to leave vehicle then fire something like auto shot etc. any ideas?

Used old method to get Deepholm mount np on 1st try but troubled with this.

----------


## Lazha

Followed all the directions but when I try to log back in I get "Character Not Found". Any suggestions ?

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Followed all the directions but when I try to log back in I get "Character Not Found". Any suggestions ?


you have to unblock the ip so you can login again

but the whole method for tlpd does not require logout etc

----------


## Lazha

> you have to unblock the ip so you can login again
> 
> but the whole method for tlpd does not require logout etc


got it to work, saw Vyragosa but need to figure out a way to attack it from the cart.

----------


## Pidgeot123

Ok, so....
I did the same thing I did to get Aenoxx (how ever you spell it) obv with stormpeak Ip. The thing is, my range is 12.129.254.217 and 12.129.255.11
Why arent they the same like deepholm? I can't get Stormpeaks to work at all. 
Any help, please.

----------


## orcondope

Works fine for me on EU Server. - killed Varygosa and now waiting for tlpd.

----------


## Lazha

> Works fine for me on EU Server. - killed Varygosa and now waiting for tlpd.


Did you use the cart or not? If you did you the cart, how did you attack ?

----------


## highboi

> Works fine for me on EU Server. - killed Varygosa and now waiting for tlpd.


where did u camp out to get a kill? i saw timelost spawn atleast 6 times and varygosa 3 but by the time they were in range i unmounted noodle cart and spam my CJL and they were out of range


edit: might work on posides, my server didnt change ip when i went there maybe because my server is high populated

----------


## Lazha

> where did u camp out to get a kill? i saw timelost spawn atleast 6 times and varygosa 3 but by the time they were in range i unmounted noodle cart and spam my CJL and they were out of range
> 
> 
> also, it does not work for posides. the problem with that is it vashjir shares the same ip as sw which is your servers IP


In what time span did you see TLPD 6 times ? Same spot ? how ?

----------


## highboi

the coordinates are 39.02, 72.6
over the corse of 2-3 hours, tlpd would fly around after he completed his path he would either spawn again or varygosa would spawn, as a rare spawn i was surprised tl spawned more than vary
i camped the blue path

how: following the OPs guide, 
fly to storm peaks, 
get ip via cmd.exe
fly to icecrown, zul or crystal. 
block stormpeaks ip via firewall
fly to stormpeaks

you will only see tlpd as a noodle kart

https://i.imgur.com/Sgnz4n4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg

----------


## lecdot

> the coordinates are 39.02, 72.6
> over the corse of 2-3 hours, tlpd would fly around after he completed his path he would either spawn again or varygosa would spawn, as a rare spawn i was surprised tl spawned more than vary
> i camped the blue path
> 
> how: following the OPs guide, 
> fly to storm peaks, 
> get ip via cmd.exe
> fly to icecrown, zul or crystal. 
> block stormpeaks ip via firewall
> ...


Could you upload to an external source like imgur.com/‎ ?

Also are you guys using the built-in firewalls on windows or are you using some third party software?

----------


## Lazha

> the coordinates are 39.02, 72.6
> over the corse of 2-3 hours, tlpd would fly around after he completed his path he would either spawn again or varygosa would spawn, as a rare spawn i was surprised tl spawned more than vary
> i camped the blue path
> 
> how: following the OPs guide, 
> fly to storm peaks, 
> get ip via cmd.exe
> fly to icecrown, zul or crystal. 
> block stormpeaks ip via firewall
> ...


I'm at 31.67. Use noodle cart and mobs appear, haven't seen anyone at all. used about 10 carts and after about 3-5min cart disappears. Did manage to see Vyragosa once at a different location. 

Do they just keep on respawning ? What's the story on spawn times ?

----------


## h42

Experimenting with this is getting expensive, but it does seem rather stable, the tricky part is actually killing and looting the damn thing.
So far I've only ran into vyragosa, but once I find her I can easily pop out of my Cart, fly closer to the path, and cart again to see her. 
That ought to work for getting close enough to loot the corpse as well, but the method with a friend and lootroll seems like a good precaution.

Anyone that can report a successfull kill and loot with this new method?

Edit: Oh, and has anyone had any success with other vehicle-items etc?

----------


## mirdanek84

But seriously, how do you DMG damn drake? Because if you cancel cart, you're back in empty realm, without chance to cast a global and pull TLPD!

----------


## Lazha

> But seriously, how do you DMG damn drake? Because if you cancel cart, you're back in empty realm, without chance to cast a global and pull TLPD!


I tried on a random mob and you just have to quickly attack it with an instant spell. Mob will disappear but it will still be there trying to attack you if you did not kill it. If you a 90, almost any dot will kill anything in there so you can set up a cart again and body will be there.

----------


## Lazha

I tried looking for Aeonaxx and did not find him but did find every other rare in the zone. Does it have the same spawn timer on the disabled realm as it does on a real realm ? How long should I stay and wait ?

If someone can, please explain the spawn timers on these disabled realms.

Thanks.

----------


## Egregious

Saw Vyragosa but wasn't able to pull it from the cart.

----------


## Pidgeot123

https://i.imgur.com/i7MAmNd.png
The top one is stormpeaks, the bottom is icecrown, which exact IP do I block.. Stormpeaks has two, blocked both manually, didn't work.
Any help appreciate, thx

----------


## Indalamar

is there any way to get this working in sholazar basin? for getting Loque'Nahak as a Hunter?

----------


## Pidgeot123

254 is my home IP btw, 255 is CRZ. I blocked EXACTLY how I did for aexnoxx (How ev u spell) and got it first try, tried storm peask 123897 times, nothing.. Can't even get it to activate.

----------


## highboi

> Could you upload to an external source like imgur.com/‎ ?
> 
> Also are you guys using the built-in firewalls on windows or are you using some third party software?


edited my original post, i am using NIS but it shouldnt matter what you use any firewall should work whether software or hardware (router)




> I'm at 31.67. Use noodle cart and mobs appear, haven't seen anyone at all. used about 10 carts and after about 3-5min cart disappears. Did manage to see Vyragosa once at a different location. 
> 
> Do they just keep on respawning ? What's the story on spawn times ?


they follow a path (see my post on page 43) it takes some time but they do show. i went in with about 30 noodle carts and camped. afaik when they complete the path either timelost or vary will spawn. i havent done much testing to confirm but that is my theory from what i see.


im gonna get a few more stacks and follow it to see where the best location is (ie closest to the ground, easy to target etc). 




> got it to work, saw Vyragosa but need to figure out a way to attack it from the cart.


you hjave to be VERY VERY quick. as in dismount noodle cart, click the npc and spam a spell.

i havent tried macros as yet but i have an idea of one that might work.


i will give macros (if working) and how i did it AFTER i get my time lost

----------


## dunkenftw

Tried it out with the noodlecart thing in Storm peaks, got my Time-Lost Proto-Drake within 20 minutes!
Great find once again, i only blocked the single ip that i figured is the storm peaks one, not a whole range of addresses as in deepholm.

I think it works like if you enter from icecrown with a blocked storm peaks ip you will stay on the icecrown ip, therefore the zone changes depending on the zone you enter from. 
I first entered from icecrown and found vyragosa and then from crystalsong and found time-lost.

I also invited a friend that was afk when i killed time-lost and i got to roll and receive my mount even though he didn't accept my invitation due to being afk  :Smile: 
Next up uldum!

Edit: Seems like the noodle carts can't be used in vash'ir because you can't use them while in/under water :/

----------


## Pidgeot123

Can someone help please? Ive done this for Deepholm, so obv I can do it, but I just CAN'T get it to work for Storm Peaks.. :|. I posted @ the end of Page 43 and the start of page 44, can someone help please.

----------


## Lazha

Still can't find Time Lost. Found a dead Vyragosa, is that possible? Does that mean someone else is doing the same thing on my server ?

----------


## Pidgeot123

Willing to rep who ever helps me btw  :Smile:

----------


## Alexyakovka

Guys, need your help. in stormwind ip : aaa.bbb.246.200, aaa.bbb.246.201. When i am in deepholm: aaa.bbb.246.200 and aaa.bbb.246.178. Then i go to Bg, alt+f4, blocked 246.178. Then trying to log in, but "character not found", What's wrong?
p.s. sorry for my english

----------


## Grosmi7

It works, you have to be very fast with attacking and grab as many carts as you can. just killed vyragosa

----------


## lecdot

> edited my original post, i am using NIS but it shouldnt matter what you use any firewall should work whether software or hardware (router)


was just wondering because im using comodo and having a bit of trouble, keep getting disconnected a few seconds after entering peaks. maybe i'll try just blocking the single ip instead of a range

----------


## darkamasta

> Still can't find Time Lost. Found a dead Vyragosa, is that possible? Does that mean someone else is doing the same thing on my server ?


Yep. Vyragosa spawns about 3 times before Time Lost spawns, I think

Anyhow, it would be nice for people to say on what server this was. I just burned through 15 noodle cart waiting at spawn point but nothing ever showed up :\ So, it was probably killed very very recently.

----------


## Pidgeot123

Can somoene please help me to get this to work for Storm Peaks. I got it to work for deepholm (firstt try..was easy..) but for Storm Peaks im unable to get this to work. I block the IP, but nothing, it just continues to work. Can see mobs etc.
Any help appreicated. Will rep to who ever helps me.

----------


## gingerkid123

I can confirm that the new method including a noodle cart kit works, however I found a easier way to complete this task, I found several high spots that fits his route, and then just placed a few noodles until something appeared, first I found vyragosa and 6hrs later time-lost spawned. The best way to execute this is to find a "low" spot where he's flying and just try and imagine where he's flying then spam some aoe spells close to where he is, you will then kill or pull him. I found this to be easiest as a mage because off slowfall and I just spammed arcane explosions, profit. I haven't been lucky enough to find Aeonnax yet though, doesn't seem like he likes to spawn!  :Frown:

----------


## darkamasta

> I can confirm that the new method including a noodle cart kit works, however I found a easier way to complete this task, I found several high spots that fits his route, and then just placed a few noodles until something appeared, first I found vyragosa and 6hrs later time-lost spawned. The best way to execute this is to find a "low" spot where he's flying and just try and imagine where he's flying then spam some aoe spells close to where he is, you will then kill or pull him. I found this to be easiest as a mage because off slowfall and I just spammed arcane explosions, profit. I haven't been lucky enough to find Aeonnax yet though, doesn't seem like he likes to spawn!



That worked perfectly. Took me about 2 noodle carts to spot him. My ice lance actually crit and it died with just 2 hits. Used cart again next to corpse, quickly looted it. and BAM

----------


## lecdot

sadly vyra was up, managed to kill it though. now we wait

----------


## Arcane36

Can anyone help me what am I doing wrong?
In ICC, I get these IP adresses:

netstat -n | find ":3724"
TCP 147.230.164.45:49494 195.12.236.194:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 147.230.164.45:49965 195.12.236.165:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 147.230.164.45:50004 195.12.238.228:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 147.230.164.45:50005 195.12.236.165:3724 ESTABLISHED

and in Storm Peaks these:
netstat -n | find ":3724"
TCP 147.230.164.45:49494 195.12.236.194:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 147.230.164.45:49965 195.12.236.165:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 147.230.164.45:50004 195.12.238.228:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 147.230.164.45:50005 195.12.236.165:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 147.230.164.45:50007 195.12.238.228:3724 ESTABLISHED

So I try to block the 195.12.238.150 - 195.12.238.255
But the Storm Peaks still had creeps in it. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Egregious

> Can anyone help me what am I doing wrong?
> In ICC, I get these IP adresses:
> 
> netstat -n | find ":3724"
> TCP 147.230.164.45:49494 195.12.236.194:3724 ESTABLISHED
> TCP 147.230.164.45:49965 195.12.236.165:3724 TIME_WAIT
> TCP 147.230.164.45:50004 195.12.238.228:3724 TIME_WAIT
> TCP 147.230.164.45:50005 195.12.236.165:3724 ESTABLISHED
> 
> ...


Make sure that you're blocking remote. Also, make sure you're blocking the same in both input and output.

----------


## darkamasta

Nevermind~~~~

----------


## MorpheusDV

Definitely works, just killed Vyragosa and successfully looted it. Only thing is how much gold and I going to piss away on this to put forth the effort into getting it...

----------


## h42

Finally caught an ip where the drake was spawned, but failed at killing it, and now I'm out of carts.
None on the AH, time to farm..

Also, to anyone using the expensive raid-noodles, you can use the relatively inexpensive 250buff noodlecart as well, 
my farming got much cheaper when I realised there were cheaper carts!

Edit: FINALLY!
Got the little bastard, but of course he ended up with the corpse on a slope.
After a few minutes and some climbhacking I managed to loot it tho, phew!

To anyone hunting for this, good luck!
The cheaper carts are made 5 and 5, I managed to buy the mats for and make 50 of them for around 1kg on my server, prices may vary.
But with that many you'll be sure to have some left in case you get into trouble like me!

----------


## mirdanek84

I've just got TLPD, 2nd try. I managed to hit him at "46, 63" where he was low enough so I could moonfire him. Used another cart, cancelled it, ran to his corpse and looted. AWESOME!

My technique was to camp one spot for a while, keep in mind that each cart lasts only 3 minutes.

----------


## Lazha

Need to find something other than cart, they are impossible to find.

----------


## Lazha

I'm trying deepholm for Aeonaxx while waiting on some carts and I can't find him. I keep getting the instance not found message and went to check on other rares and they were up. I decided to unblock the ip's and the messages stopped coming, the rare was still up, I killed him and had no problems looting him. 
I've also tried landing while the IP's were blocked and did not get disconnected. Is this the normal behavior ?

----------


## mirdanek84

*CAMEL MOUNT - ULDUM* 

I've just spend 2 stack of carts (20 carts) in Uldum, I've tryed to use cart near each crowded spawn point of figurines (a place where multiple spawn points are close to each other) and I've had succes and found 2, but it was just a dust. I've found one figurine for each IP I've done (you get different IP's if you enter from Tanaris, Ungoro or Ankhatet), then I was out of carts.

In details: you use cart near spawn point, spot NPC scan will go off (it doesn't target figurines anymore, so it's a bit of pain), but since you have map nodes (gatherer 2 or tomtom), you can move arround a bit and make use you enable friendly plates ("ctrl + v" or just "v" in most cases), that health bar it will make the figurine a bit more noticable  :Smile: 

Could anyone let me know if they get Camel mount / title with this method, mostly I'm interested in how many figurines it took + how many carts.

GL!

----------


## grulba

So I just did this in Deepholm (Eu after server restarts). And it seems that even though I keep getting the message "Transfer Aborted...." I can still see mobs whitout the cart. I can attack the,. loot. I can mount. Everything as usual. Doing a second netstat check I see that the IP is that of my server and no longer that of the cross realm. So it means that the realm was blocked. Looking round I havent found any rare. Anyone got an idea if there has been a fix or its just me doing it wrong. Just to be safe this is what I did.

1:Check ip or org: 
TCP 192.168.2.6:51505 195.12.237.54:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.2.6:51507 195.12.237.55:3724 ESTABLISHED
2: Check ip of Deepholm:

TCP 192.168.2.6:51505 195.12.237.54:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.2.6:51508 195.12.238.210:3724 ESTABLISHED

3: I block 195.12.238.150 to 195.12.238.250 
( tried with bigger range, still same)
4: queu bg, alt+4 , come back after 5. Back into the game.
5: I see mobs and everything is working as intended...except for the adress of server Im in, because on a dubble check I see Im in
195.12.237.54:3724
195.12.237.52:3724
Which is my server. Except if thats how its intended.

----------


## Pidgeot123

Hi, please help  :Smile: .
https://i.imgur.com/M9inCwa.png
The top one is icecrown, the bottom one is stormpeaks. 
I block 12.129.255.1 > 12.129.255.150. Doesn't work, tried different scopes stil doesn't work.
If it makes any difference, the IP of stormpeaks, 12.129.255.11 hasn't changed in 3 days.. :|

----------


## qematriel

Pidgeot123 block only 12.129.255.11

----------


## Kaizuken

It also works for Poseidus  :Wink:

----------


## tihifniz

> It also works for Poseidus


No it doesnt, since you cant use it in water, or under water. What you could do is to use it on one of the ships in the water, but if you do that you wouldnt be able to pull poseidus.

----------


## highboi

killed vyragosa at 27,70. now only if timelost will spawn. also a group isnt necessary to loot if u can loot quick enough. but it is convenient 


imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Xillaw

Man, this is a rough one (Noodle-cart costs aside). I actually saw him 2 times in the cart but was never able to tag him or bring him down. Too bad there's no macro to leave the vehicle and tag him with a spell quickly. I think the faster your connection the harder it is, too. It's also hard to find a place to set-up the cart because I have no idea if he's up high or down low.

----------


## Pidgeot123

> Pidgeot123 block only 12.129.255.11


Hey, thx for your help but sadly I still see mobs.
https://i.imgur.com/lOw0CS2.png
I did that in outbound and inbound. 
Thank you for further assistance  :Wink: . 
If I get this to work Ill rep you  :Big Grin:

----------


## orcondope

Finally got him after 3 Vyragosa kills this id (EU- Server)  :Smile: 

THX!

----------


## Pidgeot123

I got it to work TY Qem. something in my firewall was kinda ****ed up. Have repped you. Thank you so much.

----------


## highboi

> I've just got TLPD, 2nd try. I managed to hit him at "46, 63" where he was low enough so I could moonfire him. Used another cart, cancelled it, ran to his corpse and looted. AWESOME!
> 
> My technique was to camp one spot for a while, keep in mind that each cart lasts only 3 minutes.


these coordinates are perfect if hes following the blue path, i just got the mount!!! 
https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg

----------


## Marioparty

Should I be in a party when I kill TLPD or after I kill it?

----------


## Lazha

Got mine around 27,48. I did notice something interesting though.

I spotted him around 40,55, which would lead me to believe he would be following either 1 of the 2 top paths. He was flying south down to waterfall area, going right under temple of storms. That path should have taking him around temple and then around Grom'arsh Crash Site, but instead, I got my kill at 27,48 which is the North path that comes no where near Temple of Storms. It makes me wonder if there were 2 TLPD's up at that time or if the empty realm follows a different path. I did have to use about 5 carts to actually find a suitable spot to tag him so I guess there is a possibility that I did not see a 2nd one.

Can't find Aeonaxx though. I have the same issue as the person from last page. I get instance not found error spamming, but I can see all the mobs, I can land, kill and loot without any d/c. I can see rares as well, just not Aeonaxx. I know it's a different realm because when I allow IP's, rare's disappear.

----------


## orcondope

> Can't find Aeonaxx though. I have the same issue as the person from last page. I get instance not found error spamming, but I can see all the mobs, I can land, kill and loot without any d/c. I can see rares as well, just not Aeonaxx. I know it's a different realm because when I allow IP's, rare's disappear.


Aeonaxx has a respawntimer up to 72hour. If your Server is online at 11:00am (wednesday for EU-Server), Aeonaxx can spawn between wednesday 11:00am and saturday 11:00. So try on saturday  :Wink:  
If other ppl from your realm know this exploit, they can kill Aeonaxx too and u wont see him. Because he is dead :P

----------


## tihifniz

Just got my TLPD, after 7 vyragosa kills, within the past 24 hours.

As mentioned in the first post, i can confirm that if you enter Storm Peaks from a different location, Storm Peaks itself will be another instance with a new chance at vyragosa / TLPD, even tho it still have the same ip.
When i got my kill i entered from Icecrown, Vyragosa was up and i killed it, didnt loot it, then i entered from Zuldrak, checked where i killed vyragosa, and no body was there. I then found a new Vyragosa which was up, and killed that aswell. Entered from Crystal Forest, and bam, found TLPD, killed and looted it  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks again, got Aeonaxx ages ago using your method aswell, +rep.

----------


## Egregious

Question - 
Does anyone know how long it takes for Time-Lost to do a round?

----------


## tihifniz

> Question - 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for Time-Lost to do a round?


Around 2 x noodle carts  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( so 5-6 mins )

----------


## Sensisativa

> Man, this is a rough one (Noodle-cart costs aside). I actually saw him 2 times in the cart but was never able to tag him or bring him down. Too bad there's no macro to leave the vehicle and tag him with a spell quickly. I think the faster your connection the harder it is, too. It's also hard to find a place to set-up the cart because I have no idea if he's up high or down low.



Pretty sure this will work, wait let me log in and check... You need to spam the macros to make it leave cart and loot.

ok, this works, use this macro as engineer:



```
/script VehicleExit();
/tar Time-Lost
/use Loot-A-Rang
```

If you are a hunter you can use the following, it does need the Minor Glyph of Fetch to work though:



```
/script VehicleExit();
/tar Time-Lost
/cast Fetch
```

For those that do not have eng or hunter I would make sure to keybind Interact with Target, then use the following:



```
/script VehicleExit();
/tar Time-Lost
```

Just hit your macro once and spam your Interact with Target keybind.


Good luck on your mounts all.


I use the following to leave cart and Kill. Spam it.



```
/script VehicleExit();
/stopattack
/tar Time-Lost [nodead]
/tar vyragosa [nodead]
/cast Explosive Shot   <---  Change to one of your classes abilities
/stopattack
/stopattack
```


Also add [nodead] after all your targeting so you don't target a dead body.


Edit - Just got my mount at 47.4 - 64.3, can reach with most ranged abilities.

----------


## misterneko

i've just found a Unborn Valkyr... killed Vyragosa but in my realm the ip of Icecrown/Zuldrak and Crystalsong is shared

----------


## tihifniz

> i've just found a Unborn Valkyr... killed Vyragosa but in my realm the ip of Icecrown/Zuldrak and Crystalsong is shared


It will always have the same ip, no matter from which zone you enter, but the "instance" ( storm peaks ) is still different, even tho its the same ip. Dont ask me how its possible, but it is for sure.

----------


## DarkShuyin

> It will always have the same ip, no matter from which zone you enter, but the "instance" ( storm peaks ) is still different, even tho its the same ip. Dont ask me how its possible, but it is for sure.


Storm Peaks will always have its own same ip, but since you blocked it, it doesn't matter anymore.

some zones share ip on my realm too (Crystalsong, Zul'Drak and Grizzly Hills), which means you cannot get "new Storm Peak realms" while Flying between them.

fast explanation:

- Storm Peaks has ip XXX, Icecrown has ip AAA and Crystalsong has ip BBB.
- you go in Icecrown (you are now in AAA) and block XXX.
- move into Storm Peaks, but its ip is blocked. we remain where we were (AAA).
- move into Crystalsong, you now get moved to BBB.
- move into Storm Peaks, its ip is still blocked, we remain where we were (BBB, this time).

----------


## Ribet

Is it still possible to get to Deepholme with the current method? I just get instance not found when i try to port into Deepholme from Org or Stonecore.

----------


## Nymica

> Is it still possible to get to Deepholme with the current method? I just get instance not found when i try to port into Deepholme from Org or Stonecore.


I got the phosphorescent stone drake from there a few days ago using the old (queue for bg) method

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## Piju

I thought about a cheaper method then noodle carts, but I can't find any.. You need to get your Char in a vehicle.
I already tried the Crashing Trashing Racer and the Minizep, but you are not able to see any mobs. 
I also tried to use a Darkmoon-Tiger, but it spawns on the "mob" realm and not on "your" realm.

If anyone has any other ideas and want to try them out, I would appriciate a answer here or maybe a PM if the one don't want to make it public...
Edit: I want to find another option primary for the statues in Uldum... checking every point could be a little too expensive ^^

----------


## munccu

Yeh, I got the mount just 5 hours ago.

----------


## grulba

I know why I cant get it to work for time-lost. MY server is hosting it :/ so I just get kicked out. Im considering leveling a toon on another server just for this...

----------


## qematriel

Any ideas how use it in water? Trying with FH, not working..

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Does anyone know if KilJaeden US is a host?
I might end up paying someone since I am computer illiterate.

----------


## sinister84

Not sure how this would be done for aeonaxx? As I understand it, you have to mount him and kill, but he's flying around so not sure how this would be possible using the noodle cart method?

I haven't been able to try it yet since my server is currently hosting. Many say it's easy though, so apparently there's something I'm not thinking of.

----------


## dOLZ

is it possible underwater for poseidon?

----------


## Nymica

> Not sure how this would be done for aeonaxx? As I understand it, you have to mount him and kill, but he's flying around so not sure how this would be possible using the noodle cart method?
> 
> I haven't been able to try it yet since my server is currently hosting. Many say it's easy though, so apparently there's something I'm not thinking of.


You don't need the noodle cart in deepholm just block the crz then take the portal (if that doesn't work use the bg method) you'll be able to see all mobs as normal there just shouldn't be any other players :-)

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## nightfitth

Question. It is normal to have 20-25 sec lag between "transfer Aborted..." messages ? after i get in cart is all fine , when i exit , i have to w8 again like 30 sec till i can join new one cuz of lag .

Edit. Got it finaly after 3 Vyragosa kills/spawns.. My 4th was Proto spawn
1. Came from Icecrown --> Vyragosa
2. Came from Crystalsong ---> Vyragosa
3. Came from Zul'Drak ---> Vyragosa

4. Came from Dragonblight! .. Yea , 1 thing u wna know , is that u can go there .. and block Crystalsong IP + Storm Peaks IP , and u have a spawn .. also u can come from other zones ( Borean tundra , Grizzly Hills .. etc) just have to block all the IP's on the path zone ure walking until Storm Peaks..

Hope you can get it too  :Wink:

----------


## Ainur

I cannot get this to work. I have an antivirus and firewall program installed that handles the Windows Firewall system. Might that be messing this up? Everything seems to be fine except I keep getting a server address that is supposed to be blocked.

----------


## Nymica

Make sure the firewall in your av is actually on and be sure to configure it in the av program if you've done that and it still doesn't work... disable the av temporarily and try it using Windows firewall

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## Ainur

> Make sure the firewall in your av is actually on and be sure to configure it in the av program if you've done that and it still doesn't work... disable the av temporarily and try it using Windows firewall
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


That got it. Thank you! +rep.

One last question before I start throwing down my expensive noodle carts; I keep receiving a "Transfer aborted" message. Now, this seems to be normal, but should it ever reach a point where it quits giving me that error?

----------


## Nymica

> That got it. Thank you! +rep.
> 
> One last question before I start throwing down my expensive noodle carts; I keep receiving a "Transfer aborted" message. Now, this seems to be normal, but should it ever reach a point where it quits giving me that error?


When you throw down the noodle cart the mobs will appear and the message will stop for the 3 minutes the cart is down in my experience

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## Ainur

Perfect, thank you so much.

----------


## Arcane36

I cannot manage to reproduce it now. On Wednesday I got it right, but today it seems that Storm Peaks IP is the same is Org IP. Why is it so when it was not few days earlier?

----------


## Scarlatine

How can i hit a mob while i'm in a noodle cart please?

----------


## Liekos

Managed to reproduce this to completion. Used my ESET firewall to make the rule, blocked the single Storm Peaks IP instead of a range as has been previously mentioned. Came in from Crystal since IC ip didn't change (high pop server). Stood at 27, 70 and waited out several 250lvl carts before seeing Vyragosa on the 'red' path according to the standard pat map. 
Couldn't get the cancel vehicle/instant spell to work so I just popped out of the cart realm back to the blocked no-mob storm peaks, flew over to where she would be patrolling and spammed and instant aoe while falling. Saw the Vyr kill pop up on my achievement tracker, landed and popped another cart to loot the body. 

So: my question is, HOW LONG DO I WAIT until another spawn of Vyr or TL? Is there a set timer on either of them? People in this thread are saying they've seen X Vyrs and Y Timelosts in a certain period of time. What is the refresh after you KILL either of them? If I pop another cart after 'resetting' the whole thing (flying back to IC or Crystal) I can still see the looted corpse of Vyragosa.

----------


## xellosx

Got my timelost today i'm so happy thanks dude you are time to go for aeonaxx

----------


## xellosx

I did the same in deeplhom 10 min after getting the time lost aenaxx was waiting for me that luck xD

----------


## Tanalasta

Wish we could find an alternative to noodle carts. I've tried a few things but so far no luck.

----------


## kudii

How would I go about doing this for deepholm? When I try taking the portal it just cancels and says it cannot continue.
Instance not found or something like that. 

Any ideas?

----------


## Lazha

> How would I go about doing this for deepholm? When I try taking the portal it just cancels and says it cannot continue.
> Instance not found or something like that. 
> 
> Any ideas?


You have to follow the original method and use BG + alt+f4 method.

----------


## kudii

> You have to follow the original method and use BG + alt+f4 method.


I see! 

Thank you for clarifying that.

----------


## orcondope

There is a little trick to find vyra/tlpd without noodlecards. 

When u take a flight path from e.g. icecrone and fly to somewhere in stormpeak (make sure the fligh path goes over a large distance with all vyra/tlpd routes), u will hold your ip from the zone u start the flight path. While on flight path u can see mobs on the "empte zone". Now u can see, where vyra/tlpd is. Block ip, land and now u can go to the route where the dragon is. Realm is now empty. Use noodlecard to target and hit her/him. 

With this trick u havent to camp without any idea on which route the bastard is  :Wink:  much cheaper. 

And. U can start from EVERY zone in nordend. U will hold your ip from this zone while taking a flight path.

----------


## Scarlatine

> Wish we could find an alternative to noodle carts. I've tried a few things but so far no luck.


Have you tried to be as a second passenger on a Mekgineer's Chopper?

----------


## AstroDzn

> Managed to reproduce this to completion. Used my ESET firewall to make the rule, blocked the single Storm Peaks IP instead of a range as has been previously mentioned. Came in from Crystal since IC ip didn't change (high pop server). Stood at 27, 70 and waited out several 250lvl carts before seeing Vyragosa on the 'red' path according to the standard pat map. 
> Couldn't get the cancel vehicle/instant spell to work so I just popped out of the cart realm back to the blocked no-mob storm peaks, flew over to where she would be patrolling and spammed and instant aoe while falling. Saw the Vyr kill pop up on my achievement tracker, landed and popped another cart to loot the body. 
> 
> So: my question is, HOW LONG DO I WAIT until another spawn of Vyr or TL? Is there a set timer on either of them? People in this thread are saying they've seen X Vyrs and Y Timelosts in a certain period of time. What is the refresh after you KILL either of them? If I pop another cart after 'resetting' the whole thing (flying back to IC or Crystal) I can still see the looted corpse of Vyragosa.


Everything this guy said.
I'm on a high populated server, so most of Ice Crown's zones share an IP, meaning I can't enter a new 'personal zone'.
Can someone tell me how I can get into another fresh zone with everything spawned?

----------


## Hexonx

My firewall won't let me block my IPs. Says they're invalid. This is what I'm getting for my server IPs:

12.129.254.167
12.129.254.168

Is the first number being two instead of three a problem?

----------


## Nymica

> My firewall won't let me block my IPs. Says they're invalid. This is what I'm getting for my server IPs:
> 
> 12.129.254.167
> 12.129.254.168
> 
> Is the first number being two instead of three a problem?


Type it in don't copy/paste. It shouldn't need three characters in the field any # from 1-255 is a valid number

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## gangstajosh55

so i wrote 199.107.6.150 to 199.107.6.250 and im seeing mobs still and no tlpd...lol what i do wrong??

----------


## lecdot

> so i wrote 199.107.6.150 to 199.107.6.250 and im seeing mobs still and no tlpd...lol what i do wrong??



I only blocked the single IP and it worked for me. So try that

----------


## johmey

> https://i.imgur.com/i7MAmNd.png
> The top one is stormpeaks, the bottom is icecrown, which exact IP do I block.. Stormpeaks has two, blocked both manually, didn't work.
> Any help appreciate, thx


Block ip: 12.128.255.11
If it dosnt work, then make sure to check what ip is being used when you transfer to stormpeaks. If it jumps up 1 number to say 12.128.255.12 then try blocking a tiny range in both directions which would be osmething like 12.128.255.5 - 12.128.255.15

I had the problem where your 255 changed after a few noodle carts and i simply left the sone and did it again.

----------


## Lazha

Is it possible to get a different empty realm in deepholm ? I've been checking empty realm every few hours for a week and nothing. I know I'm on a big server and people selling TLPD and Aoenaxx in trade channel so I'm not the only one going after him. Wondering if there is a way to get into a different empty realm.

----------


## AstroDzn

I may get shut down for mentioning this, but does anybody know how to block inbound/outbound IPs on OSX (mac)? 
Would be greatly appreciated

EDIT: Found a very easy method (much much easier than firewall settings). Don't worry about it!

----------


## DarkheartMMO

In Org the Ips are (established) 12.129.254.183 and 185
Deepholm it was 12.129.254.183 and *12.129.222.154*

I blocked range aaa.bbb.ccc.125-255

I get "Character Not Found" message when loggin in

----------


## Nymica

> In Org the Ips are (established) 12.129.254.183 and 185
> Deepholm it was 12.129.254.183 and *12.129.222.154*
> 
> I blocked range aaa.bbb.ccc.125-255
> 
> I get "Character Not Found" message when loggin in


Did you enter a bg then alt f4 then block and log back in?

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## orcondope

> In Org the Ips are (established) 12.129.254.183 and 185
> Deepholm it was 12.129.254.183 and *12.129.222.154*
> 
> I blocked range aaa.bbb.ccc.125-255
> 
> I get "Character Not Found" message when loggin in


Never block xxx.xxx.xxx.1 or xxx.xxx.xxx.255.

U have to block 12.129.222.154 as singel IP and 12.129.222.150 - 190 as range. That should be enough

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> Did you enter a bg then alt f4 then block and log back in?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


No bc the OP was revised and said we didn't have to do the BG thing anymore....

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> No bc the OP was revised and said we didn't have to do the BG thing anymore....





ok thanks it worked. got the purple drake. will try TLPD later

----------


## Nymica

> ok thanks it worked. got the purple drake. will try TLPD later


Awesome grats! I still need to get my tlpd saw him and ran out of cart before I could kill and lot him and no-one on my servers are selling the cheap ones lol good luck getting him though!

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## DarkheartMMO

OK so I saw Vyra so it works in storm peaks def. 
but like the others I am melee and I cant find a spot to stand in where I can jump off cart and hit her in time.

----------


## dOLZ

Is it possible underwater for poseidus?
Is there an alternative for noodle cart kits?

----------


## Tanalasta

Perhaps someone could try two-person mount with only passenger blocking the zone ip and then flying in.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

ok so whats the spawn timer like? If I killed Vyra should I wait before popping noodle carts looking for TLPD?

----------


## Ainur

Now that I have the whole CRZ and noodle cart working, how do I start looking for the TLPD? Just place carts at strategic places and wait?

----------


## Nifelvind

In OG / SP and any other zones, the established IP doesnt change. IT is still 195.12.242.236 and 195.12.242.237. When I block it from range 230 to 240, I get DC and I cannot login to my realm. Looks like my realm is hosting the others, is there any way to do it ? Tried like 4 realms and they have the same ip except one, which got .246 but it still didnt change ... I am desperate

----------


## orcondope

> ok so whats the spawn timer like? If I killed Vyra should I wait before popping noodle carts looking for TLPD?


Since cata, he can spawn 30mins after last vyra/tlpd kill. Up to 24h.
Chance for a tldp spawn is 1:10 (9times vyra, 1time tlpd)

After last server reset i killed vyra from every zone-ip (7 zones in wotlk) minimum 2 times. The first spawn after server reset is for 95% a vyra spawn. Killed tlpd after server reset this week only 1 time. Since today i try to find him on another realm with other account. Joined stormpeak via fligh path from every zone (7zones). Only found vyras and killed some of her... no tlpd there. 

Tomorrow i'll try to join zone with 2 passenger mount as passenger. Hope i'll find tlpd for my gf...

----------


## Ainur

I found a TLPD flying around the Brunnhildar spawn point. I can't seem to find a place where is in range though as a mage. Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## Ainur

They must have hotfixed this. It's impossible to get a spell off before he despawns now.

----------


## AstroDzn

> They must have hotfixed this. It's impossible to get a spell off before he despawns now.


I assume that you have low ping.
As a mage, try slow falling where you think he might be (after checking with the cart), and spam AOE, hopefully you'll be able to aggro him mid air.
Remember he's still there despite the fact that he's invis

----------


## Ainur

> I assume that you have low ping.
> As a mage, try slow falling where you think he might be (after checking with the cart), and spam AOE, hopefully you'll be able to aggro him mid air.
> Remember he's still there despite the fact that he's invis


My ping is really low, it's 59ms in Valley of the Four Winds right now. I'll try that method, but it takes about 22 seconds to get any spell off because I am stuck in "Transfer Aborted - Instance not found." limbo.

If anyone knows how to get around that constant state of lag because of the Transfer Aborted error, I'd be very grateful.

----------


## h42

> My ping is really low, it's 59ms in Valley of the Four Winds right now. I'll try that method, but it takes about 22 seconds to get any spell off because I am stuck in "Transfer Aborted - Instance not found." limbo.
> 
> If anyone knows how to get around that constant state of lag because of the Transfer Aborted error, I'd be very grateful.


Instance transfer aborted wont affect your time to get spells off, but for the last 40 mins the servers have been totally ****ed, had 28k ms

Try again once the servers are behaving, it's very possible tho you need to be quick as hell.

----------


## Ainur

> Instance transfer aborted wont affect your time to get spells off, but for the last 40 mins the servers have been totally ****ed, had 28k ms
> 
> Try again once the servers are behaving, it's very possible tho you need to be quick as hell.


I turned on time stamps in my combat log and it takes 22 to 23 seconds for Arcane Explosions to go off if I spam my button. If I'm mounted I can dismount and swim through the air. This lag stops as soon as I love Storm Peaks. I may be blocking the IP wrong somehow (I'm blocking a specific one instead of a range). I am able to AoE mobs though, AstroDzn, was right. I tried it on a group of gnolls.

----------


## Nymica

I just had a thought... I'm going to try this on my mage later using wow radar... May be a way to find him and/or follow him without the damn carts

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## Xillaw

Does anyone know if TLPD de-spawns after a while? I found a TLPD at work but didn't have the time to actually get caught at work killing it. When I got home that night he was gone (I guess someone could've got him but I was blocking multiple IP's through different zones, too).

----------


## MorpheusDV

> Does anyone know if TLPD de-spawns after a while? I found a TLPD at work but didn't have the time to actually get caught at work killing it. When I got home that night he was gone (I guess someone could've got him but I was blocking multiple IP's through different zones, too).


It's unconfirmed whether it despawns or not. Before this method it was theorized it does, but since it's usually dead the instant or a minute after it spawns, no one really has had a chance to watch it patrol around to see if it does. Other sources say it's a 15 minute despawn time.



So with my previous posts, I got this to work just fine. Thing is, using this from any other entrance (ZD, IC, Crystalsong) really doesn't seem to have an effect on a different zone instance ID. How would I be able to tell if it does?

----------


## highboi

> Not sure how this would be done for aeonaxx? As I understand it, you have to mount him and kill, but he's flying around so not sure how this would be possible using the noodle cart method?
> 
> I haven't been able to try it yet since my server is currently hosting. Many say it's easy though, so apparently there's something I'm not thinking of.



if your server is hosting, have a friend from a different (low pop) server invite you. and block his deepholm IP.

also a "tip" zone ips dont change right away meaning if ur going from storm peaks to icecrown it wont change the moment u enter ice crown, keep going until you notice a litle lag spike or the game freezes in place for a bit, THAT is when the ip changes and you can fly back after that

----------


## AstroDzn

Because I'm on a high populated realm, I can't enter multiple storm peak phases from the different Northrend zones (I think it's due to my high pop server).

I'm not sure if this is related, but I sit in a route location for upwards of 10mins (inside a cart), and I still don't see Vyra or TLPD.
Still haven't seen either of them after numerous attempts. Is this because I'm not blocking a range of IPs? My program I use is specifically blocking 1 ip.
Would this have any effect on where or not I see TLPD/vyra? I'm able to see mobs in the noodle cart etc etc, I just haven't seen a single vyra/TLPD and i'm not sure why.
Any help much appreciated. 

PS: if someone can find a more cost effective alternative to noodle carts that would cool too!

----------


## johmey

> OK so I saw Vyra so it works in storm peaks def. 
> but like the others I am melee and I cant find a spot to stand in where I can jump off cart and hit her in time.


Use an alt. they have like sub 100k health. Almost any ranged alt can deal with it.

----------


## orcondope

> PS: if someone can find a more cost effective alternative to noodle carts that would cool too!


I posted a little trick to find them on page 48 with a fligh path. I use this method to enter stormpeak from e.g. dragonblight. With this method u will see them, if they are near the taxi route. Now u can fly to the correct route and havent to camp for 5/6 noodle cards. Normaly i need only 1 or 2 cards to kill vyra/tlpd from each zone. Plus 1 card to loot after a kill  :Wink: 
Try to join stormpeak from ALL wotlk zones (7chances for tlpd per realm).

----------


## dOLZ

> I posted a little trick to find them on page 48 with a fligh path. I use this method to enter stormpeak from e.g. dragonblight. With this method u will see them, if they are near the taxi route. Now u can fly to the correct route and havent to camp for 5/6 noodle cards. Normaly i need only 1 or 2 cards to kill vyra/tlpd from each zone. Plus 1 card to loot after a kill 
> Try to join stormpeak from ALL wotlk zones (7chances for tlpd per realm).


This is really wonderful. Thanks!

----------


## AstroDzn

> I posted a little trick to find them on page 48 with a fligh path. I use this method to enter stormpeak from e.g. dragonblight. With this method u will see them, if they are near the taxi route. Now u can fly to the correct route and havent to camp for 5/6 noodle cards. Normaly i need only 1 or 2 cards to kill vyra/tlpd from each zone. Plus 1 card to loot after a kill 
> Try to join stormpeak from ALL wotlk zones (7chances for tlpd per realm).



Thank you! First Vyragosa kill down, this method will definitely save you some precious noodle carts!

----------


## JhonnyQ

blocked more ips, working

searching now

----------


## orcondope

> blocked more ips, working
> 
> searching now


Try to block a singel ip and a range. E.g. sp has ip 12.192.232.217 ... block this ip and 12.192.232.205 - 224

@ first check the ip from your startzone (dont block this ip with your range).

U editet your post while i was quoting. Failquote  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Try to block a singel ip and a range. E.g. sp has ip 12.192.232.217 ... block this ip and 12.192.232.205 - 224
> 
> @ first check the ip from your startzone (dont block this ip with your range).
> 
> U editet your post while i was quoting. Failquote


its ok - do i always have to clear my cache? is there a faster ingame command for this?

did this now a few times, found vyra at the same path all the time. im doing something wrong?

killed vyra coming from "dalaran" - will test now from different location - coming from other direction, vyra up again

so dis shit is working, i'm hunting

----------


## orcondope

For what u want to delete the cache? Npcscan? 
Faster command is to spam a target macro while on flight path.

/tar vyra
/tar time

----------


## JhonnyQ

> For what u want to delete the cache? Npcscan? 
> Faster command is to spam a target macro while on flight path.
> 
> /tar vyra
> /tar time


ye figured it out.
found vyra during the "zul drak flight path" and killed her afterwards. than i used a grizzly hills flight path and found her dead body where i killed her. why did that happen?

btw why do you say 7 zones, there are 9? borean, sholozar, icecrone, dragon, 1k winter, zul drak, grizzly, fjord, cristal

----------


## orcondope

> ye figured it out.
> found vyra during the "zul drak flight path" and killed her afterwards. than i used a grizzly hills flight path and found her dead body where i killed her. why did that happen?
> 
> btw why do you say 7 zones, there are 9? borean, sholozar, icecrone, dragon, 1k winter, zul drak, grizzly, fjord, cristal


Hmm. Never tryed 1k, cuz other fraction was owner.
And then there are 8 other zones. Correct. My mistake. 

I got 1 day the same issue with dead body from other zone (killed from icecrone and saw dead body when i visited the place from cristal)
Dont know why. Next day i was able to kill vyra from both zones. 
Mb we have to disable fw rules after a kill and "load the real realm". Then fly to new startzone. Take flight path and enable fw after joining the fligh path.
Or the problem is, cuz any zones are hosted zones on your realm (high pop server).

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Hmm. Never tryed 1k, cuz other fraction was owner.
> And then there are 8 other zones. Correct. My mistake. 
> 
> I got 1 day the same issue with dead body from other zone (killed from icecrone and saw dead body when i visited the place from cristal)
> Dont know why. Next day i was able to kill vyra from both zones. 
> Mb we have to disable fw rules after a kill and "load the real realm". Then fly to new startzone. Take flight path and enable fw after joining the fligh path.
> Or the problem is, cuz any zones are hosted zones on your realm (high pop server).


kk, happend only once btw.

1k winter btw works, found vyra and killed her  :Smile:  so we have 9 zones

i basically found vyra 9 times now. killed on 5 and not yet on 4.

what would be the "common" respawn time? just try all zones once a day or try again 2 hrs after kill?

if i dont kill vyra for one zone, than she wont despawn and i will always face vyra if engaging from the same zone again?

----------


## tlpdcsmn

I killed Vyra last night and looted her

This morning I go back and she's still dead and sparkling at the same spot I killed her


Is she ever going to despawn? Has this happened to anyone?

----------


## JhonnyQ

> I killed Vyra last night and looted her
> 
> This morning I go back and she's still dead and sparkling at the same spot I killed her
> 
> 
> Is she ever going to despawn? Has this happened to anyone?


Is she red or grey? did you loot?

----------


## TLPSearch

I've managed to get in to storm peaks without any mobs beeing viseble and when useing noodle cart they are. but am having problems locating TLPD. tried entering from diff locations, even foudn Vyra but was unable to kill her. HELP!

----------


## tlpdcsmn

> Is she red or grey? did you loot?




She was red and yes I looted it when I had killed her yesterday

----------


## orcondope

> kk, happend only once btw.
> 
> 1k winter btw works, found vyra and killed her  so we have 9 zones
> 
> i basically found vyra 9 times now. killed on 5 and not yet on 4.
> 
> what would be the "common" respawn time? just try all zones once a day or try again 2 hrs after kill?
> 
> if i dont kill vyra for one zone, than she wont despawn and i will always face vyra if engaging from the same zone again?


Vyra wont despawn. U will meet vyra tomorrow again on the same route.
About respawn there are some rumors... 
Rumor1: after vyra kill a next vyra can spawn 45mins later (hmmm... cant confirm)
Rumor2: tlpd will spawn on same route u killed vyra before, but a next vyran can spawn everywhere. (hmm... my tlpd was on same route like the vyra kill on evening before)

I think u can wait 2h after a vyra kill, never saw her faster
I Dont think, that tlpd will despawn or can port himself...

----------


## TLPSearch

When did this become a thread about vyra? how do you find TLPD!?

----------


## JhonnyQ

> She was red and yes I looted it when I had killed her yesterday


I can't confirm the same, but just found a body of a dead vyra - killed by me - which should not be there anymore..

----------


## TLPSearch

Why are you talking about vyra, arent we all here to get TLPD?

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Vyra wont despawn. U will meet vyra tomorrow again on the same route.
> About respawn there are some rumors... 
> Rumor1: after vyra kill a next vyra can spawn 45mins later (hmmm... cant confirm)
> Rumor2: tlpd will spawn on same route u killed vyra before, but a next vyran can spawn everywhere. (hmm... my tlpd was on same route like the vyra kill on evening before)
> 
> I think u can wait 2h after a vyra kill, never saw her faster
> I Dont think, that tlpd will despawn or can port himself...


I killed Vyra 15:20 coming from dalaran. Now i'm at the same spot but there is no dead corpse.

----------


## orcondope

> Why are you talking about vyra, arent we all here to get TLPD?


We are talking about Vyra, cuz u need to KILL her!! without killing vyra, u´ll NEVER find tlpd  :Wink:

----------


## tlpdcsmn

Well this was a nice surprise,

Right where vyras sparkling corpse, here comes TLPD right around the corner

Took a couple tries of tagging and killed it  :Big Grin: 

Ty so much to this thread

----------


## orcondope

> Well this was a nice surprise,
> 
> Right where vyras sparkling corpse, here comes TLPD right around the corner
> 
> Took a couple tries of tagging and killed it 
> 
> Ty so much to this thread


Nice GZ. How long was the spawntime from tlpd?

----------


## oskuro

Here are some tips to catch TLDP using this method:

This is the route she does: https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg source: http://notsorare.com/
Blue is clockwise
Red, green and pink are anticlockwise
This way you can know what route is she doing.

To spot her go to 38.3 66.2, put your noodle cart, you can spot her whatever route is she doing. 

Good sites to kill her are:
If she's doing pink or blue route, go to 27.6 55.4 face to the canyon, she'll pass in front of you.
If she's doing blue, pink or green route, go to 34.6 65.0 face to the canyon, she'll pass in front of you.
If she's doing the green route, go to 43.3 81.8, stay at the little mountain, she'll pass over you.

About respawn, I used to check storm peaks every 12 hours, but It could be done between 6 hours or less.

I got my TLPD after 31 Vyra kills, hope you get yours with much less  :Cool:

----------


## corky12831

can't get this to work for the life of me blocked over 30 ranges of ips tryed doing the bg method nothing works can not block storm peaks ip no matter what i try to do if anyone is willing to help me i'd love it :P 
206.18.148.153:3724
206.18.148.152:3724
206.18.148.151:3724
206.18.98.205:3724

^ are what i see all the time so what should i block?

----------


## Ainur

> can't get this to work for the life of me blocked over 30 ranges of ips tryed doing the bg method nothing works can not block storm peaks ip no matter what i try to do if anyone is willing to help me i'd love it :P 
> 206.18.148.153:3724
> 206.18.148.152:3724
> 206.18.148.151:3724
> 206.18.98.205:3724
> 
> ^ are what i see all the time so what should i block?


Try blocking the bottom one. That looks like it is the CRZ Storm Peaks IP.

----------


## corky12831

thanks for the quick reply i block 206.18.98.150-206.18.98.255 and nothing changes in the zone? its like my firewall isn't blocking it at all o.o how do i make it block it i have it all setup all settings set everything Well i got it to work but anytime i enter northrend it instantly disconnects me

----------


## Nifelvind

Is it fixed or what ? Friend is inviting me from low pop realm and I am from Twisting Nether realm and my ip doesnt want to change in Deepholm nor SP.

----------


## dragons_nl

> Is it fixed or what ? Friend is inviting me from low pop realm and I am from Twisting Nether realm and my ip doesnt want to change in Deepholm nor SP.


Maybe thats because an low pop realm sometimes hosts Deepholm on the same ip, and then it doesnt work. On an high poprealm it always changes ip adresses

----------


## Nifelvind

I am on Twisting Nether and the ip never changes  :Frown:  Any workaround for it?

----------


## Tanalasta

If only we could find a way to use carts underwater or find a working alternative.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Here are some tips to catch TLDP using this method:
> 
> This is the route she does: https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg source: Not So Rare - News, Updates, etc.
> Blue is clockwise
> Red, green and pink are anticlockwise
> This way you can know what route is she doing.
> 
> To spot her go to 38.3 66.2, put your noodle cart, you can spot her whatever route is she doing. 
> 
> ...


Nice Spot. Although ontop of this mountain is a fvcking bird breeding place and its hard to see around.

BTW: Is there any "time" for each route. For example: if i camp a spot for 12 minutes, all 3 shorter routes should be "impossible" because vyra/tlpd would have come to me within those 12 minutes . (12 minutes are random stated by me, i dont know how long those mobs need to finish a route)

----------


## Lazha

> can't get this to work for the life of me blocked over 30 ranges of ips tryed doing the bg method nothing works can not block storm peaks ip no matter what i try to do if anyone is willing to help me i'd love it :P 
> 206.18.148.153:3724
> 206.18.148.152:3724
> 206.18.148.151:3724
> 206.18.98.205:3724
> 
> ^ are what i see all the time so what should i block?


Are you on Bleeding Hollow ?

----------


## JhonnyQ

got him.
came from zul drak, killed vyra from this route today at 15:36... now proto 23:21

will now try pegasus...


not useable while swimming, so we got a problem, ill go to find a solution... i have one idea

not really working: what i tryed was this: since its possible to spot pegasus while being ontop of the water, i used the Anglers Fishing Raft to be on the water and than the noodle cart. Well it "works", you see the animation and the emote in the chat, but you're not inside the noodle cart...

----------


## PIPOL13

Who can make video instructions?

----------


## orcondope

> got him.
> came from zul drak, killed vyra from this route today at 15:36... now proto 23:21
> 
> will now try pegasus...
> 
> 
> not useable while swimming, so we got a problem, ill go to find a solution... i have one idea


Let us know, if u can manage it. I'll try some ideas too after work tomorrow.

P.s: got tlpd today for my gf. After 30+ vyra kills.

----------


## MorpheusDV

Is this working as well if you block the IP from let's say Howling Fjord and take a FP to Storm Peaks?

----------


## orcondope

> Is this working as well if you block the IP from let's say Howling Fjord and take a FP to Storm Peaks?


U have to block stormpeak ip and start fp from fjord. Dont block fjord ip.

----------


## MorpheusDV

> U have to block stormpeak ip and start fp from fjord. Dont block fjord ip.


That's what I meant. Thanks for clarification.

----------


## AstroDzn

Having some issues with the green path seen here https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg
Literally every spot I try from, Vyra is only yards out of range.

----------


## Lazha

> Having some issues with the green path seen here https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg
> Literally every spot I try from, Vyra is only yards out of range.


I believe it's 46,63 for that area

----------


## Tanalasta

> got him.
> came from zul drak, killed vyra from this route today at 15:36... now proto 23:21
> 
> will now try pegasus...
> 
> 
> not useable while swimming, so we got a problem, ill go to find a solution... i have one idea
> 
> not really working: what i tryed was this: since its possible to spot pegasus while being ontop of the water, i used the Anglers Fishing Raft to be on the water and than the noodle cart. Well it "works", you see the animation and the emote in the chat, but you're not inside the noodle cart...


How about plain water walking elixir and then cart? I will try to test it tomorrow.

----------


## oskuro

> Having some issues with the green path seen here https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg
> Literally every spot I try from, Vyra is only yards out of range.


Try here https://i.imgur.com/0NSQve3.jpg




> How about plain water walking elixir and then cart? I will try to test it tomorrow.


I have tryed with _Path of Frost_ and _Anglers Fishing Raft_ and no one worked, its weird because I could use a noodle cart at 4 winds valley with my dk using path of frost on a lake and I sank with the cart, when I touched the botton the cart disappeared :confused:

----------


## munccu

> There is a little trick to find vyra/tlpd without noodlecards. 
> 
> When u take a flight path from e.g. icecrone and fly to somewhere in stormpeak (make sure the fligh path goes over a large distance with all vyra/tlpd routes), u will hold your ip from the zone u start the flight path. While on flight path u can see mobs on the "empte zone". Now u can see, where vyra/tlpd is. Block ip, land and now u can go to the route where the dragon is. Realm is now empty. Use noodlecard to target and hit her/him. 
> 
> With this trick u havent to camp without any idea on which route the bastard is  much cheaper. 
> 
> And. U can start from EVERY zone in nordend. U will hold your ip from this zone while taking a flight path.


I'm not sure if my flight paths suck, but I don't have any that covers more than 1/3 of the map, and that one is like going directly from FP to Ulduar.

----------


## orcondope

Any "walk on water" effect wont work. Cuz u have the buff. When u join the noodle card, u will "transform" into the card and are on phasing without any buff. So.. the noodle card need "walk on wather" buff.

----------


## Lazha

> Any "walk on water" effect wont work. Cuz u have the buff. When u join the noodle card, u will "transform" into the card and are on phasing without any buff. So.. the noodle card need "walk on wather" buff.


That's not even the isssue, issue is that they cannot be used in water. Even if you find a way to drop noodle cart on top of the water and phase, you still can't tag it or loot it. 

Need to find another way of phasing.

On a separate note, you can drop noodle cart at Legion's Rest on that little island right next to FM, take the flight path to Silver Tide Hollow and see if Posedius is up in Gorge spot. Doesn't give you much to work with even if he's there. You can go back and AOE the area and even kill him, still no way to loot him.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> That's not even the isssue, issue is that they cannot be used in water. Even if you find a way to drop noodle cart on top of the water and phase, you still can't tag it or loot it. 
> 
> Need to find another way of phasing.
> 
> On a separate note, you can drop noodle cart at Legion's Rest on that little island right next to FM, take the flight path to Silver Tide Hollow and see if Posedius is up in Gorge spot. Doesn't give you much to work with even if he's there. You can go back and AOE the area and even kill him, still no way to loot him.


Maybe there is a way. The old method with leaving BG still works for this area afaik, but you get disconnect after two "instances not found afaik".

----------


## tihifniz

> Maybe there is a way. The old method with leaving BG still works for this area afaik, but you get disconnect after two "instances not found afaik".


That wont work, you will not be able to see any mobs, the only reason you can see mobs in Deepholm is that Deepholm is an instance zone.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> That wont work, you will not be able to see any mobs, the only reason you can see mobs in Deepholm is that Deepholm is an instance zone.


Well maybe your right. Tried it in Uldum now. Method basically works, but i didnt found a statue, spent 11 carts, still couldnt test the process of using a statue.

i recognize, that the phaseing after leaving the noodle cart is sometimes instant, sometimes 2-3 seconds. maybe we could extend this time using lag7. Like clicking on the statue, using lag7, extending the time until being phased and before phased to the empty realm - we get the port.

----------


## AstroDzn

Can confirm a 10th zone for this, the island above Icecrown, Hrothgar's Landing, has it's own ip (not part of IC)

You can fly into storm peaks directly from it (risky due to fatigue), or simply block Icecrown's IP and fly around.
Note, you can't use the flightpath trick for this one. 

PS. Not sure if this has posted in the past, but hope it helps!

----------


## JhonnyQ

Blizzard confirmed Patch 5.5 Notes:

- Changed Time-Lost Protodrake to Noodle-Cart Protodrake.

----------


## elazed

What about Poseidus??????

Some people say it works, other say it doesnt...

For aeonaxx it worked fine for me but when i try to disable crz in vash´jir for poseidus i dont see any mobs ....

----------


## Scarlatine

I just got mad, spent 30+ noodles carts and i was unable to tag TLPD, he was too far each time on the blue path.
https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg

Also i got a question about Aeonaxx, i killed him with almsot the same method as you described, i killed him saterday, when do you think he will pop again please?
For moment he is still not there again.

----------


## msr

I tried in Deepholm but can not get through the orgrimmar portal, someone get? I want to mount the aeonaxx. TLPD worked OK.

----------


## descendbot

so what do you do after you kill vyragosa? do you need to loot it and wait around to see if TLPD spawns? if so, whats the respawn timer like? 

thanks for the help

----------


## johmey

For people asking why were talking about vyragosa, how about read up on the wowhead page: Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## AstroDzn

> so what do you do after you kill vyragosa? do you need to loot it and wait around to see if TLPD spawns? if so, whats the respawn timer like? 
> 
> thanks for the help



Give it about 12hours before you check again. Remember you can check up to 9 times by zoning into storm peaks with a different zone IP, eg. Zul'drak, Icecrown etc etc




> I just got mad, spent 30+ noodles carts and i was unable to tag TLPD, he was too far each time on the blue path.
> https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg


There's one good spot for that path, it's been mentioned in past pages.

coordinates: 43,81
https://i.imgur.com/0NSQve3.jpg

----------


## Zombiez

i would like to try this on posideus but the carts dont work underwater .... if someone can provide me with a list of items that contains vehicle bar it would really appreciated or if you have any item that helps phasing in that matter

----------


## highboi

> I tried in Deepholm but can not get through the orgrimmar portal, someone get? I want to mount the aeonaxx. TLPD worked OK.


the battleground method works for aeonaxx, the noodlecart method works for TLPD.

----------


## Scarlatine

> Give it about 12hours before you check again. Remember you can check up to 9 times by zoning into storm peaks with a different zone IP, eg. Zul'drak, Icecrown etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> There's one good spot for that path, it's been mentioned in past pages.
> 
> coordinates: 43,81
> https://i.imgur.com/0NSQve3.jpg


I tried that coords, but i was still too far.

----------


## msr

> the battleground method works for aeonaxx, the noodlecart method works for TLPD.


thanks man! huehe worked! just waiting aeonaxx respaw..

----------


## Ashmo

> I tried that coords, but i was still too far.


It work.. belive me. Kill Vyra 8 times at this "Spot" stand whit your back to K3 and wait Vyra is fly above u


Btw. Must i join BG Alt F4 each time or is it enough if I Icecrown with IP Blocked storm summit pure fly

----------


## AstroDzn

> It work.. belive me. Kill Vyra 8 times at this "Spot" stand whit your back to K3 and wait Vyra is fly above u
> 
> 
> Btw. Must i join BG Alt F4 each time or is it enough if I Icecrown with IP Blocked storm summit pure fly


As it's been said many times, just fly in/flight path with the ip blocked.
Alt F4 is for Deepholm and Aeonaxx

----------


## elazed

> That's not even the isssue, issue is that they cannot be used in water. Even if you find a way to drop noodle cart on top of the water and phase, you still can't tag it or loot it. 
> 
> Need to find another way of phasing.
> 
> On a separate note, you can drop noodle cart at Legion's Rest on that little island right next to FM, take the flight path to Silver Tide Hollow and see if Posedius is up in Gorge spot. Doesn't give you much to work with even if he's there. You can go back and AOE the area and even kill him, still no way to loot him.


so whatabout a Teleport hack or a No Water Hack???? i could mount the noodle card and even spot Poseidus ... still unable to kill or loot him :/

----------


## MorpheusDV

So is there any evidence or proof that TLPD despawns or anything?

----------


## Lazha

> so whatabout a Teleport hack or a No Water Hack???? i could mount the noodle card and even spot Poseidus ... still unable to kill or loot him :/


Did you mount it at the FM spot or were you able to mount it (noodle cart) on water?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> As it's been said many times, just fly in/flight path with the ip blocked.
> Alt F4 is for Deepholm and Aeonaxx


Actually this doesn't work for me, unless I am blocking incorrectly. I have to be in SP, queue for BG, alt f4 out to get this noodlecart trick to work. If I fly in out a flightpath my toon stops at the flightmaster still mounted on the gryphon and I cant get off. If I am not mounted, I am flying in the air.

----------


## equation

4 vyragosa kills and i got my TLPD

----------


## Scarlatine

I just used the method to kill Aenoaxx, i was in a group with a friend, we were not phased cause of the exploit, the group loot system didn't worked, he was not able to get the mount :/

Ps : we are not in the same server.

----------


## Ashmo

> I just used the method to kill Aenoaxx, i was in a group with a friend, we were not phased cause of the exploit, the group loot system didn't worked, he was not able to get the mount :/
> 
> Ps : we are not in the same server.


Because u are on an other realm as he when u come back into game (ddd is other realm IP). try to invite him when u log back in

----------


## mrgravez

Confirmed got mount from deep holm yesterday  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Killed Vyra 6 times still waiting for my TLPD

I tried poesidus a few times but over the region he is I am not able to mount my noodle cart. Using a water walking potion I was able to mount a few times on other water bodies which instantly drops me to the water bottom as a noodle cart so I suppose I could tag him if I was fast enough, but was unable to replicate in vashir possibly due to lag that the method creates trying to rezone in

----------


## Modcory

Is this method still active? Checking for confirmation before attempt.

----------


## Nifelvind

Yes, it is. I moved to dead server where this works but I ran out of carts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Modcory

Wow, fantastic! And we are able to just follow the OP's guide exactly and it should work?

----------


## blodyclan96

If anyone, just anyone that is online seeing this right now add me on Skype FAST: Blodyclan96! I will pay irl money for someone that helps me with the steps, i dont got much time to do this, that's why i need help, cuz i wanna get tlpd before it gets fixed, plz add me if u know how to!!!! <3

----------


## Modcory

I am having immense difficulty getting this to work. The closest I've come is that I cannot log onto my character lists on my server. I'm not sure what's wrong. If anyone can help, I would be so incredibly grateful.

Thanks!

----------


## Nymica

> I am having immense difficulty getting this to work. The closest I've come is that I cannot log onto my character lists on my server. I'm not sure what's wrong. If anyone can help, I would be so incredibly grateful.
> 
> Thanks!


For tlpd you don't log out just fly out of the zone block the storm peaks ip then fly back in... for deepholm you have to enter a battleground and then alt f4 block the ip wait long enough to get kicked out of the bg then log back in you will zone into the untouched deepholm

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## Alexyakovka

I don't know.. When i try to log in with blocked ip: "Character not found". What's wrong? Help

----------


## Nifelvind

> I don't know.. When i try to log in with blocked ip: "Character not found". What's wrong? Help


Disable the inbound / outbound rules. Log into game, go to Icecrown for exp. Activate inbound/outbound rules and fly to Storm Peaks. It will not log you in while having them enabled.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Got TLPD about 2 hours ago, I'm still using the Alt F4 BG method by the way.

Question- Why is this not in the Elite forum?????

----------


## Nifelvind

How to get TLPD in Red route ? I am mage and trying to chase him for like 2 or so hours. Never manage to hit him even with macros. Anyone know a good spot?

https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> How to get TLPD in Red route ? I am mage and trying to chase him for like 2 or so hours. Never manage to hit him even with macros. Anyone know a good spot?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/MoZmFJZ.jpg


Go up to Uludar the red path below the AR in ULUDAR. There is a "3 section" bridge thing. Stand on that. I am a paladin and from there he was in range of my judgment. Let me know if you still don't know the spot to which i'm referring.

----------


## Nifelvind

> Go up to Uludar the red path below the AR in ULUDAR. There is a "3 section" bridge thing. Stand on that. I am a paladin and from there he was in range of my judgment. Let me know if you still don't know the spot to which i'm referring.


Thanks for the tip but still cannot kill him. Looks like the macro does not target him.

----------


## Modcory

Would anyone be willing to assist me with this? I would even be inclined to tip!

If not, could I perhaps get some support within the thread? I've read through most of the pages and I am still not quite sure what it is I am doing wrong. I either can't log in at all or I log in and nothing has changed.

Also, do I block BOTH Outbound AND Inbound, or just Inbound? I'm still not 100% on that part.

To clarify:

I go to SW, check IP, copy IPs
Go to CRZ and check IP, copy changed IP
Leave CRZ and sit in next zone, queue for BG, wait until inside THEN Alt+F4
Setup inside Firewall Inbound and Outbound rules
Wait 5 more minutes
Log back in, (SHOULD WORK?), go into CRZ and sit on perch, use Noodle Cart, wait?

Rinse repeat for zones?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> Thanks for the tip but still cannot kill him. Looks like the macro does not target him.


What class are you?

I used a simple /tar Time-Lost (note it is NOT Time-Loss, and there is a dash in there not Time Lost, it's Time-Lost)
/cast Judgment

You have to use an exit vehicle command too but I cant recall what it is without logging in game to check
/exit vehicle () or something like that

----------


## Nifelvind

> Would anyone be willing to assist me with this? I would even be inclined to tip!
> 
> If not, could I perhaps get some support within the thread? I've read through most of the pages and I am still not quite sure what it is I am doing wrong. I either can't log in at all or I log in and nothing has changed.
> 
> Also, do I block BOTH Outbound AND Inbound, or just Inbound? I'm still not 100% on that part.
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> I go to SW, check IP, copy IPs
> ...


If you are going to Storm Peaks just go to next zone, *DONT* que for BG and alt+f4. Just activate it and go from exp. Icecrown to Storm Peaks.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> Would anyone be willing to assist me with this? I would even be inclined to tip!
> 
> If not, could I perhaps get some support within the thread? I've read through most of the pages and I am still not quite sure what it is I am doing wrong. I either can't log in at all or I log in and nothing has changed.
> 
> Also, do I block BOTH Outbound AND Inbound, or just Inbound? I'm still not 100% on that part.
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> I go to SW, check IP, copy IPs
> ...


Both Inbound and Outbound. it states that on the very first post.

----------


## Nifelvind

> What class are you?
> 
> I used a simple /tar Time-Lost (note it is NOT Time-Loss, and there is a dash in there not Time Lost, it's Time-Lost)
> /cast Judgment
> 
> You have to use an exit vehicle command too but I cant recall what it is without logging in game to check
> /exit vehicle () or something like that


Mage, Ice Lance doesnt seem to be very friendly with him  :Big Grin:  Using macro which is linked in first post to leave vehicle and target.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2906180 (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))

Might try him later with Paladin too. If I wont kill him now, will HE be there few hours late ?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> Mage, Ice Lance doesnt seem to be very friendly with him  Using macro which is linked in first post to leave vehicle and target.


OK you need to be at the spot I told you, he's almost in melee range there.

/script VehicleExit();
/tar Time-Lost
/use Ice Lance

I macrod mine to my Q key, and when he flew over head of me I just spammed the shit out of my Q key and hit him, and Vyragosa the 5 times I had to kill her first.
When his corpse fell, I made sure I was at his corpse and pop another noodle cart. Then I have to add in another line to the macro
/script VehicleExit();
/loot Time-Lost
And spam that as well. I needed to be grouped so the loot window pops up.

Profit.

There is no reason you shouldn't be able to target him with that macro unless you are out of range. The spot I explained is perfect for that route. Also, just make sure the spell you chose is instant cast, TLPD has 18k health.

----------


## Nifelvind

> OK you need to be at the spot I told you, he's almost in melee range there.
> 
> /script VehicleExit();
> /tar Time-Lost
> /use Ice Lance
> 
> I macrod mine to my Q key, and when he flew over head of me I just spammed the shit out of my Q key and hit him, and Vyragosa the 5 times I had to kill her first.
> When his corpse fell, I made sure I was at his corpse and pop another noodle cart. Then I have to add in another line to the macro
> /script VehicleExit();
> ...


I really love you. 2 things I did:

Stood right into the upper left corner(where he comes from) and used Combustion instead.

+4 rep for you

----------


## DarkheartMMO

How you repay us, and how we repay the OP...don't openly share this with other people :-)

----------


## Nifelvind

> How you repay us, and how we repay the OP...don't openly share this with other people :-)


Of course mate, hope it will not be fixed and We may use it for more things.

----------


## tlpdcsmn

Has anyone tried Poseidus lately?

----------


## Modcory

TrstNadie, could you assist me by any chance?

My Skype is commiesmasher, if you are interested.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> TrstNadie, could you assist me by any chance?
> 
> My Skype is commiesmasher, if you are interested.


Sure. My play time is a little weird though due to work hours. I am USA east coast, about 5am is when I log on. If not, you can send me a PM and I can assist you there.

In the meantime, a mod needs to get this moved to elite forums please!

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Has anyone tried "Selling" the phos. drake or TLPD yet? I imagine same methods, just group with the buyer and have him wait in the instance while you do your thing? Will he still get the loot box popup?

----------


## Modcory

I have seen players on Darkspear selling TLPD and a few others recently. I think it's being used for that purpose.

----------


## Cadle

I tried this many times and when i log back into wow after quiting the BG it shows the "transfer aborted, instance not found" every few minutes and doesn't log me off. Any suggestions?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> I tried this many times and when i log back into wow after quiting the BG it shows the "transfer aborted, instance not found" every few minutes and doesn't log me off. Any suggestions?


Did you read anything in this thread? Good job, now try popping a noodle cart and see what happens....

----------


## Cadle

> Did you read anything in this thread? Good job, now try popping a noodle cart and see what happens....


Its hard to understand the steps clearly in OP. i set a noodle card down and didn't see a change in anything. Could you explain what to do from there?

----------


## munccu

> Has anyone tried "Selling" the phos. drake or TLPD yet? I imagine same methods, just group with the buyer and have him wait in the instance while you do your thing? Will he still get the loot box popup?


I have sold few Phos.drakes, but he wont see loot roll pop out unless he is in same phase with you (Aka. Blocking the IP too)

----------


## Zombiez

can u trade it with him after u phase out to the normal instance ?

----------


## munccu

> can u trade it with him after u phase out to the normal instance ?


Nah, it's not tradeable with him unless he is able to roll on the loot, in that case it wouldn't matter as he could just need it for himself.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> I have sold few Phos.drakes, but he wont see loot roll pop out unless he is in same phase with you (Aka. Blocking the IP too)


May I ask at what price they were sold?
I don't think I want to bother with this if they have to edit their IPs too...at that point could just do it themselves  :Wink:

----------


## munccu

> May I ask at what price they were sold?
> I don't think I want to bother with this if they have to edit their IPs too...at that point could just do it themselves


20-25k mostly.

----------


## Nifelvind

> Has anyone tried "Selling" the phos. drake or TLPD yet? I imagine same methods, just group with the buyer and have him wait in the instance while you do your thing? Will he still get the loot box popup?


I guess it will not work. I had a friend with me in Deepholm and He couldnt roll on him.




> I have seen players on Darkspear selling TLPD and a few others recently. I think it's being used for that purpose.


Those are the guys who sell it for 100€ or so and they drop it and then move the character to your account. Those are the "non-share drops". Or maybe they do it on a account they buy or whatever (maybe SOR?) do this method and then move the char to your account.

----------


## M0rph3u5

this still works for TLPD?

last night it worked for me still, today it didn't work any more and i've changed nothing in firewall settings

----------


## munccu

> this still works for TLPD?
> 
> last night it worked for me still, today it didn't work any more and i've changed nothing in firewall settings


Seems to be working afaik. Unfortunately I have only spotted 3 vyragosas today so far, no TLPD

----------


## msr

waiting aeonaxx respaw

----------


## kingdps

how does this work with the camel statue ? 

just the same use noodle cards ??

----------


## mrgravez

> how does this work with the camel statue ? 
> 
> just the same use noodle cards ??


I heard it does haven't tried it but there are so many statue spawn locations seems like it would take a lot of carts.

----------


## blodyclan96

Hello there guys, i'd just like to say that confirmed that this worked on Stormscale (EU) for Aeonaxx, tho now im trying TLPD, tho on my server the Carts are really hard to get, i can't cook em and everyone that cook's em want's 150g for em, lol. I've bought like a stack, costed me a fortune, tho the thing is, i get the Instance abort message spamming in the chat, and all mobs in storm peaks dissapear tho when i have used up 4 carts i've yet not spotted either vyra or tlpd, (i can see the other mobs) what's the problem? The carts blow up after 3 minutes, 3x4 = 12 minutes, i have then waited a bit longer than 12 minutes without a sight of either of them. Im asking if anyone know's if it can take longer than 12 min, and if tlpd always spawns on a sertain place while using this glitch and maybe if i use another spot il find him quicker, im using this spot: https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg where it says: "multi-path spot" there's where i stood for over 12min, i know he should me in sight range there for me, is something wrong for me or can it take longer? I don't like wasting a cart that costs me 150g each for nothing, already used up like 8 of em....... Please, please reply to this and help me i would much appreaciate it!!  :Smile:  Ty alot for this "glitch" btw.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

I tried this method for Doom Lord Kazzak in Hellfire and it didn't work. It might have something to do with my server being the host or something. Would have been sweet though.

----------


## JhonnyQ

> Hello there guys, i'd just like to say that confirmed that this worked on Stormscale (EU) for Aeonaxx, tho now im trying TLPD, tho on my server the Carts are really hard to get, i can't cook em and everyone that cook's em want's 150g for em, lol. I've bought like a stack, costed me a fortune, tho the thing is, i get the Instance abort message spamming in the chat, and all mobs in storm peaks dissapear tho when i have used up 4 carts i've yet not spotted either vyra or tlpd, (i can see the other mobs) what's the problem? The carts blow up after 3 minutes, 3x4 = 12 minutes, i have then waited a bit longer than 12 minutes without a sight of either of them. Im asking if anyone know's if it can take longer than 12 min, and if tlpd always spawns on a sertain place while using this glitch and maybe if i use another spot il find him quicker, im using this spot: https://i.imgur.com/foxawik.jpg where it says: "multi-path spot" there's where i stood for over 12min, i know he should me in sight range there for me, is something wrong for me or can it take longer? I don't like wasting a cart that costs me 150g each for nothing, already used up like 8 of em....... Please, please reply to this and help me i would much appreaciate it!!  Ty alot for this "glitch" btw.


you can take flight paths from different zones like icecrone and fly into storm peaks. on they fly you can see tlpd and vyra too and dont have to waste carts


check earlier pages for more describtion

----------


## blodyclan96

Thank's alot for that information, that will probably help me in my situation abit more, ty alot for telling me!  :Smile:

----------


## everyjunk

So to clarify, we should be using the Icecrown flightpaths to check and see if the spawns are up. From where to where should we fly for best results? I too wasted about 20 carts because I was doing it wrong, lol. Also, can I keep the block up permanently or do I have to do the trick every time I log back in?

----------


## AstroDzn

> So to clarify, we should be using the Icecrown flightpaths to check and see if the spawns are up. From where to where should we fly for best results? I too wasted about 20 carts because I was doing it wrong, lol. Also, can I keep the block up permanently or do I have to do the trick every time I log back in?


Northrend flightpaths. Not just ice crown. Each zone will give you a new set storm peaks mobs, therefore a new chance at TLPD.

----------


## everyjunk

> Northrend flightpaths. Not just ice crown. Each zone will give you a new set storm peaks mobs, therefore a new chance at TLPD.


Ah okay. So doing that method I don't have to create a new ip range to block correct?

----------


## Ashmo

> Ah okay. So doing that method I don't have to create a new ip range to block correct?


No u dont need to set a new range. singelblock IP storm peak and enter the Zone from zul, Kristal, Ice or frozen lake..... yes.. the water zone behind ulduar have his own IP... at any rate on my realm

----------


## Modcory

I have managed to get it working, but I cannot loot the mobs. I remount the cart (costs a fortune, by the way) and when I attempt to loot I can't even get the loot table to pop up. Even with people in my party I cannot roll for any items.

Any tips?

UPDATE::: I have RECEIVED the Phosphorescent Drake! That spawn is incredibly easy considering you need no carts. I am still having difficulties with TLPD however. I cannot figure out how to work the cart and loot mechanics.. Any feedback would be incredibly helpful. Thanks!

----------


## munccu

Okay so I think i'm either having really bad luck, or some kind of zoning bug here. I have cleared 5 vyragosas this morning. Icecrown,Crystalsong,Zuldrak,Wintergrasp and Dragonblight (Dragonblight and Wintergrasp via Flightpath). I also cleared them 12 hours ago with one containing TLPD. But the thing is, all the other zones I have checked via flightpath (Borean,Hjowling,Grizzly and Sholazar) didn't have anything in them. No Vyragosa NOR Time-Lost after flying there from flight path and camping for 15 minutes in multispot. Either i'm very unlucky, or there is something ****ed up with the zoning, and it somehow takes the IP from other zone I already have cleared when I fly from for example. Borean Tundra.

----------


## leetsos

> Okay so I think i'm either having really bad luck, or some kind of zoning bug here. I have cleared 5 vyragosas this morning. Icecrown,Crystalsong,Zuldrak,Wintergrasp and Dragonblight (Dragonblight and Wintergrasp via Flightpath). I also cleared them 12 hours ago with one containing TLPD. But the thing is, all the other zones I have checked via flightpath (Borean,Hjowling,Grizzly and Sholazar) didn't have anything in them. No Vyragosa NOR Time-Lost after flying there from flight path and camping for 15 minutes in multispot. Either i'm very unlucky, or there is something ****ed up with the zoning, and it somehow takes the IP from other zone I already have cleared when I fly from for example. Borean Tundra.


Well on my realm, not all of the northrend zones have separate IPs, some are shared i.e Icecrown/boreantundra/sholazar have the same IP. So yeah it might be that.

----------


## Modcory

Can anyone share their macros for shooting and looting?

----------


## munccu

> Well on my realm, not all of the northrend zones have separate IPs, some are shared i.e Icecrown/boreantundra/sholazar have the same IP. So yeah it might be that.


Oh I see, that might be it, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## orcondope

> Well on my realm, not all of the northrend zones have separate IPs, some are shared i.e Icecrown/boreantundra/sholazar have the same IP. So yeah it might be that.


If the ip of some zones are the same, there is no problem... u got other zones id's. I had the same ip from ic and bt... from ic, i was able to kill vyra and from bt (with same ip), i got my tlpd ; )

----------


## Neotrom

can somebody pls tell what i did wrong ? 
the message didnt come up in storm peaks but in durotar it worked i have no idea what to do at this point maybe somebody can help me

https://i.imgur.com/XPU5aaq.jpg

----------


## orcondope

> can somebody pls tell what i did wrong ? 
> the message didnt come up in storm peaks but in durotar it worked i have no idea what to do at this point maybe somebody can help me
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XPU5aaq.jpg


Your blocked range is useless... NEVER block xxx.xxx.xxx.1 or xxx.xxx.xxx.255 !

Try to block 195.12.242.194 - 225

Thats enough  :Wink: 
Pm me for german support if it wont work  :Wink:

----------


## leetsos

> If the ip of some zones are the same, there is no problem... u got other zones id's. I had the same ip from ic and bt... from ic, i was able to kill vyra and from bt (with same ip), i got my tlpd ; )


How long was the time difference between those two kills? If its more than 45 minutes, TLPD may have spawned on the same zoneID or IP where you killed vyragosa, since the respawn timer has been reported to be as low as 45 mins.

----------


## monkieassasin

Just got the time-lost proto drake with the Noodle cart and flight path method! Took me roughly 10 vyragosa kills over 2 days! He was finally there on a Dragonblight IP. Not all the zones in northrend however are unique. Some zone share the same IPs, so your limited to how many IPs you can use to only a few sometimes, depending on realm. Well, im giving rep for this so + rep!  :Big Grin:

----------


## munccu

> Just got the time-lost proto drake with the Noodle cart and flight path method! Took me roughly 10 vyragosa kills over 2 days! He was finally there on a Dragonblight IP. Not all the zones in northrend however are unique. Some zone share the same IPs, so your limited to how many IPs you can use to only a few sometimes, depending on realm. Well, im giving rep for this so + rep!


Can you PM which realm you did this on?

----------


## Neotrom

managed to get both of them in 30 min imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## orcondope

> How long was the time difference between those two kills? If its more than 45 minutes, TLPD may have spawned on the same zoneID or IP where you killed vyragosa, since the respawn timer has been reported to be as low as 45 mins.


Less then 45 mins. Killed vyra, mount up, fly to bt and take a fligh path. Mb 15 mins.

----------


## c172

Thanks for this hqvrrsc4, I got my stone drake a while ago and now at last tlpd, thanks for keeping the thread updated with the new methods.
http://s13.postimg.org/djjquo9ev/tlpd.png

----------


## crille96

Can someone please help me i dont understand what to do add my skype krilleeeesh please someone help  :Frown:

----------


## jsams22

Quick question, if Vyragosa is alive I need to kill it before TLPD will spawn? So if I kill Vyra I should leave Storm Peaks and fly to another zone, take a flight path into Storm Peaks and see if I spot TLPD or Vyra on my way in?

----------


## Mogcraft

need a german guide...

----------


## katuro

my IP doesnt change when i change zones?

----------


## jsams22

> I'm not sure if my flight paths suck, but I don't have any that covers more than 1/3 of the map, and that one is like going directly from FP to Ulduar.



So i go to Dragonblight, turn off IP block. Fly to Storm Peak, while on the FP i might see TLPD? Block IP before I land? I do not understand how entering from different zones does anything?

----------


## katuro

> So i go to Dragonblight, turn off IP block. Fly to Storm Peak, while on the FP i might see TLPD? Block IP before I land? I do not understand how entering from different zones does anything?


block before you fly i believe.

then your flying on your old zone and you can see if its in?

----------


## Ashmo

> need a german guide...


That little bit english u can handel i think.. 
Glaube das wenig english bekommst auch noch hin. wenn nicht lass es einfach

----------


## jsams22

> block before you fly i believe.
> 
> then your flying on your old zone and you can see if its in?


I have killed Vyragosa like 4 times, do I just keep trying from different zones.....or do i have to wait a couple hours?

----------


## katuro

this works so easily for aeonaxx i love you guys!

im loling so much cause the char i did it on has not got the correct riding skill!

----------


## jsams22

> this works so easily for aeonaxx i love you guys!
> 
> im loling so much cause the char i did it on has not got the correct riding skill!


Mind giving a step by step guide to how you got Aeonaxx?

----------


## katuro

> Mind giving a step by step guide to how you got Aeonaxx?


want to add me on skype and we can talk?

----------


## Kaizuken

Works still perfectly on EU Realms and Group Loot is also working  :Wink:

----------


## katuro

> Works still perfectly on EU Realms and Group Loot is also working


so i could sell this? even if they dont see///hit it?

----------


## jsams22

Could anyone elaborate more on how to do this entering from different zones? Along the lines of blocking IPs

----------


## Kaizuken

> so i could sell this? even if they dont see///hit it?


Yes, it's possible but watch out don't write it in trade channel gms would detect this instantly.

----------


## munccu

I think it's not possible to "buyer" see the Roll window unless they see TLPD/Aeonaxx. aka. being in the realm themselve

----------


## AstroDzn

> Could anyone elaborate more on how to do this entering from different zones? Along the lines of blocking IPs


It's been explained so many times just go back within the last 10 pages.
I'll write it here regardless.


Concept of the exploit:

The aim of this exploit is to get you inside your own personal 'zone' within storm peaks to get TLPD.
You'll be doing this by blocking the Cross Realm Zone (CRZ) ip address inside storm peaks.
With this method, you will be able to have up to 18 chances of seeing TLPD within 24 hours.

You will need:
- Noodle Cart Kits (the luckier you are, the less you'll need)
- Gold
- A little patience if you're unlucky

______________________________________


How to block your Storm Peaks CRZ ip:

Getting the CRZ ip:

1. Log into WoW and enter your home city (Orgrimmar/Stormwind)

2. Open your cmd.exe (Win + R)

3. Enter the following in: netstat -n | find ":3724"

4. You should now see two ip's similar to this (ignore the :3724 on the end):

12.129.254.215 
12.129.254.217 <-- Current zone ip (City)

The first 3 sections of the ip's are the same, this means that the zone you are in belongs to your server.

5. Go to Northrend, and fly into Storm Peaks *on your mount*  from any of it's surrounding zones, eg. Icecrown, Crystalsong, Zul'drak

6. Once again, in cmd, enter: netstat -n | find ":3724"

Now you will see two ip's that look similar to this:

12.129.254.216 
*12.129.255.35* <-- Current zone ip (Storm Peaks)

7. Now that we have our CRZ ip, we can block it. (see first page of this thread for info on firewall settings)

For your range, you are going to subtract/add 20 from the last section of the ip.
Eg. your range is going to be _12.129.255.15_ to _12.129.255.55_

This means that your Storm peaks CRZ ip is INSIDE the range, and will therefore be blocked.
You will know that you have successfully blocked the CRZ ip, because there will now be no mobs inside storm peaks, and you'll get an error message in your chat log
"Transfer Aborted - Instance not found"

______________________________________

Step by step to finding TLPD:

1. Go to storm peaks on your mount, get the CRZ ip

2. Leave storm peaks, block the CRZ ip (using the method described above)

3. Go to a flight path (any zone) and fly to Bouldercrag Refuge (North west in storm peaks)
As far as I know, this is the best flight path to fly to, as it covers the most area.

4. While you are on the flight path, spam this macro
/tar vyra
/tar time
If you see them, figure out their path on here https://i.imgur.com/2dYXcXS.jpg

5. Land at one of the yellow spots, use your Noodle Cart, target it, leave the noodle cart, and kill - I don't have a spot for red the path sorry!

6. If you kill Vyragosa repeat from a new zone (step 3)

______________________________________

NOTES: 

- Here is a screenshot of the place to stand when killing on the green path - https://i.imgur.com/0NSQve3.jpg

- The only ip that needs to be blocked is the Storm Peaks CRZ ip, the others are irrelevant

- If you don't see either TLPD or Vyragosa on your flight path, there are two possible reasons
a) Neither have spawned
b) They are out of targetable range on the flight path (too far away to see), always double check with another trip, TLPD could be up!

- The spawn timer that TLPD and Vyra share, is between 6 - 22 hours, after killing vyragosa, come back and check that zone in 12 hours

- Regarding blocking the CRZ ip, make sure you have the correct range. I see many people blocking ip ranges that don't even block the CRZ ip
- Make sure the CRZ ip is INSIDE your range.
- Don't make your range too big

List of zones you can flightpath from:
Wintergrasp
Icecrown
Zul'drak
Grizzly Hills
Borean Tundra
Sholozar Basin
Dragonblight
Crystalsong Forest
Howling Fjord

[x] Hrothgar's Landing (you can fly in on your mount from here, this zone will require noodle cart camping), located above Icecrown

----------


## Modcory

@Astro, thank you for your post.

I have gotten the Phosphorescent Drake. I am however having immense trouble with Vyra and TLPD. I have spotted Vyra four times but I can never hit her fast enough once I dismount from my cart. I have killed her twice but both times also unable to loot. Any tips?

----------


## leetsos

> @Astro, thank you for your post.
> 
> I have gotten the Phosphorescent Drake. I am however having immense trouble with Vyra and TLPD. I have spotted Vyra four times but I can never hit her fast enough once I dismount from my cart. I have killed her twice but both times also unable to loot. Any tips?


I think being familiar with the routes and knowing how low tlpd/vyragosa actually flies is very essential for this. You need to 'wait' for vyragosa/tlpd in front of their flight path rather than to chase them down. Once it flies above your head or very near to you then dismount cart, pop an insta cast spell. To loot, just simply re-summon a noodle cart very near to its corpse, dismount the cart, right click it and you're done.

----------


## katuro

> I think being familiar with the routes and knowing how low tlpd/vyragosa actually flies is very essential for this. You need to 'wait' for vyragosa/tlpd in front of their flight path rather than to chase them down. Once it flies above your head or very near to you then dismount cart, pop an insta cast spell. To loot, just simply re-summon a noodle cart very near to its corpse, dismount the cart, right click it and you're done.


With a ms of 20 wouldn't this be difficult to do?

----------


## Modcory

> With a ms of 20 wouldn't this be difficult to do?


Katuro is on point. My load time is incredibly fast for this to be feasible. I've killed Vyra a few times but at the cost of SEVERAL carts. Very very quick timer.

----------


## Zombiez

guys with low ms try to use lag7 or any lagging application

----------


## Kaizuken



----------


## fluky

How i can block IP on deepholm?
Block from org tele to Deepholm > loading doesn't continue
Block (BG method) > get me back to pandaria (character not found, and get me back to pandaria) [i wait 5min] 
Block from deepholm dungeon then exit to deepholm > loading doesn't continue
what should i do ?

----------


## Affenmann300

I was getting the TLPD in just one hour after the 4th route. And now I am camping since 5 days on Aenoaxx and there is nothing. Every Rar is up and I kill them 3 times a day. But Aenoxx doesn't spawn. I did everything like in the description and it works. I am alone, mobs are every and " Transfer Aborted: Instance not found" pops up every minute in the chat. Am I doing something wrong or just unlucky?

----------


## msr

> I was getting the TLPD in just one hour after the 4th route. And now I am camping since 5 days on Aenoaxx and there is nothing. Every Rar is up and I kill them 3 times a day. But Aenoxx doesn't spawn. I did everything like in the description and it works. I am alone, mobs are every and " Transfer Aborted: Instance not found" pops up every minute in the chat. Am I doing something wrong or just unlucky?


just wait...

----------


## jsams22

Dont worry. I got Aeonaxx on my first try, I have seen 26+ Vyragosa!

----------


## Affenmann300

Thx for the support  :Smile:

----------


## jsams22

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news......Finally got the TLPD.

I was wondering though, can this be used to farm the Rares in Pandaria? Elixir of Ancient Knowledge? the IP i get in Dreadwastes is aaa.bbb.ccc.176 & aaa.bbb.ccc.175. When i block that I cannot log back online

----------


## Wyispa

Hi guys I am having some trouble, I'm trying to do this ATM to obtain Aeonaxx

https://i.imgur.com/4U28PqL.png

^^ heres the issue i'm having, in the aaa.bbb.ccc the ccc part isn't changing

If anyone would be able to help me through Skype or anything I'd really appreciate it,
*my Skype name is wyispa (the one from United Kingdom, not Canada)*

----------


## Ifritone

if was doing this for a friend and aeonaxx spawned do I invite him to group ,bring him to spot then kill aeonaxx?

----------


## Modcory

> Hi guys I am having some trouble, I'm trying to do this ATM to obtain Aeonaxx
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4U28PqL.png
> 
> ^^ heres the issue i'm having, in the aaa.bbb.ccc the ccc part isn't changing
> 
> If anyone would be able to help me through Skype or anything I'd really appreciate it,
> *my Skype name is wyispa (the one from United Kingdom, not Canada)*


I believe this is because your server is the host. I don't think there is a way around this. You may have to use a character on another server to get the mount.

As for those who are complaining about not seeing the Aeonaxx spawn, I think I know why... On my server you will see several players riding the Phosphorescent Drake in major cities, which means that the exploit is obviously being abused by several people on many, many servers. I have tried every day to see Aeonaxx (I've already gotten my mount) and I haven't had any luck in over a week now. I believe this is because so many others are farming and I am going at the wrong times.

----------


## brb92

> Hi guys I am having some trouble, I'm trying to do this ATM to obtain Aeonaxx
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4U28PqL.png
> 
> ^^ heres the issue i'm having, in the aaa.bbb.ccc the ccc part isn't changing
> 
> If anyone would be able to help me through Skype or anything I'd really appreciate it,
> *my Skype name is wyispa (the one from United Kingdom, not Canada)*



I'd try to ban directly 195.12.234.178 with no ranges, that's what i did and somehow it worked for me.

----------


## dause

I got the old method to work on a realm where i have an 85 for aeonaxx, but is there an alternative item i can use similar to the noodle cart that isnt limited to lvl 90? the realm i main on is always host :/

----------


## bmn4

So what do you do if Vyragosa is on the red path ? If you don't kill him, he/TLPD won't spawn on a nother route, right?

----------


## munccu

> So what do you do if Vyragosa is on the red path ? If you don't kill him, he/TLPD won't spawn on a nother route, right?


If vyragosa is up at all, there is no change of TLPD being up at the same zone until you kill Vyra.

----------


## dause

as suggested i can confirm if your server is host just find what the zone specific ending ip is and ban that.
ex. in ice crown .14 / .15 crystalsong .23 / .14 storm peaks .14 / .19 BAN the one that isnt constant. in my case storm peaks ban the IP ending in .19 since all zones have an additional ip ending in .14

----------


## kompliitti

I killed 11 vyragosa before i founded time-lost so ty for great tips!

----------


## dause

> I killed 11 vyragosa before i founded time-lost so ty for great tips!


im on vyragosa number 5  :Cool:

----------


## kuzak9009

!PROBLEM WITH THIS GUIDE HELP!

I knew about disabling crz already and did it with Aeonaxx... Never knew about this noodle cart thing with TLPD though; beutifle!

HOWEVER... When I place a Noodle Cart at the corpse, I can't loot the body of it! I'm in a party, I click it, right click it, shift Blah blah blah, etc etc... nothing works though. Not even trying to cancel the cart and quickly grab it. PLEASE HELP!  :Smile:

----------


## dause

> !PROBLEM WITH THIS GUIDE HELP!
> 
> I knew about disabling crz already and did it with Aeonaxx... Never knew about this noodle cart thing with TLPD though; beutifle!
> 
> HOWEVER... When I place a Noodle Cart at the corpse, I can't loot the body of it! I'm in a party, I click it, right click it, shift Blah blah blah, etc etc... nothing works though. Not even trying to cancel the cart and quickly grab it. PLEASE HELP!


I didnt have luck with the group loot idea, just use this macro: /script VehicleExit();
/tar (WHATEVER MOB YOU NEED LOOTED) and spam autoloot works for me

OH and bind it to something not on your main bar ie. bind it to f1 or something

----------


## alphatrazz

So the last digits of the ip changed from 176 to 175, i set the range from 150-200, and when i try to log back in, it wont let me into the server. Did i mess something up?, i followed the guide to the tee





edit: okay i think i now the problem, the range i set was blocking the home ip, im gonna do it again and make it so it doesnt block the home ip address, will post back here the results

----------


## alphatrazz

> So the last digits of the ip changed from 176 to 175, i set the range from 150-200, and when i try to log back in, it wont let me into the server. Did i mess something up?, i followed the guide to the tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: okay i think i now the problem, the range i set was blocking the home ip, im gonna do it again and make it so it doesnt block the home ip address, will post back here the results



alright, so my org ip was 174 and 177
now the zone i went to was timeless isle, that ip is 174 and 177,, am i screwed?



edit: alright so i tried just blocking 177, i logged in, no servers are available, log in again and im in honeydew village, when i alt f4ed a bg in timeless isles, i flew back to timeless isle's, and i make it there, i see people around there, i check netstat again and it shows 174 and 175, when i last checked it before i alt f4ed it was 177 and 174

----------


## alphatrazz

and here again, i tried blocking 174 instead of 177, and i get character not found

----------


## alphatrazz

i think that ive come to the conclusion the timeless isle is not a crz

----------


## dause

So i havent seen any rares in storm peaks almost all day (killed vyragosa in the morning) is it possible tlpd is going to spawn next at a later time, or someone else is doing the same thing?

----------


## AstroDzn

For people still asking questions about Vrya/TLPD and blocking ips, go to page 60 of this thread and read my instructions

----------


## jdom418

If anyone has gotten this to work with the camels in uldum, please say how!!

----------


## kuzak9009

So, this is a great technique, and I had a thought: Poseidus.....

So I do everything the same to get poseidus, but I get stuck with this one thing: you can't use the noodle cart kit while swimming or underwater... This is the only problem. If ANYONE knows of a way to bug it to use it underwater, or maybe another item that has the same affect as the noodle cart, please say! Cheers!

----------


## Zombiez

i'd like to know about the above and the camels aswell i just cant find a method to phase ... i might try the looting engineer thingy on the Camels fig

----------


## Ghostfang

an earlier method has you use peerblock program now does that still work along with this? or will I have to use -cmd still?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Trade Spam is now selling Sea Turtle and the Grey Riding Camel, so this may be working for that as well.

----------


## horrorduck123

Willing to pay VIA PAYPAL $$$ IF SOMEONE COULD LOG INTO MY ACCOUNT AND DO AEONAXX ADD MY SKYPE getbitchesx if interested

----------


## Wiids

> Trade Spam is now selling Sea Turtle and the Grey Riding Camel, so this may be working for that as well.


I don't quite get how one would go about selling the Sea Turtle.. I have a feeling it could be people trolling? Feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## monkieassasin

Ive seen them spamming about the Camel mount as well. Not the sea turtle though. I really have been trying to figure out a way to get the camel mount to work in a similar fashion.

----------


## xHearts

> I don't quite get how one would go about selling the Sea Turtle.. I have a feeling it could be people trolling? Feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


I'm seeing the Sea Turtle spam on my server also.

They're sold by the level 1 Chinese dudes so I assume they've figured out a way to make it happen.

----------


## Zombiez

the camel maybe flight path searching ... what if i did the flight path hack will i still be able to get phased ? ... but the turtle i dont know maybe he'll just bot farming on ur account till he gets the turtle mount

----------


## Wiredxx

Still working for US. Also working still for taming Loque'Nahak. I just got done taming it after wasting around.. 20 carts. Best way to tame him is of course with the glyph and using pots, drums of rage and having a exit vehicle and tame macro.  :Smile:

----------


## alphatrazz

how do you attack the TLPD while your in the noodle cart? my actions bars go away and when i exit i cant target anything?

----------


## input78

> So what do you do if Vyragosa is on the red path ? If you don't kill him, he/TLPD won't spawn on a nother route, right?


Same problem here. How can you solve the problem when Vyragosa is flying on the red path? Do you have to wait till somebody killed him "legit" ?

----------


## Sensisativa

> how do you attack the TLPD while your in the noodle cart? my actions bars go away and when i exit i cant target anything?


Read the first page, I have post somewhere in this thread(it's linked from the first post) that has attack and loot macros. Please try and read threads( at least the last 5-10 pages) before asking questions that have been asked multiple times in the last 5 pages.

----------


## elazed

got this to work for aeonaxx....

I tried everything to get poseidus still got no clue how it would work...
Someone got this work for poseidus or camel figurines in uldum??

----------


## Wiredxx

Just got time lost on my 5th attempt after killing the other drake.  :Smile:  Thank you.

----------


## dep0n

> Just got time lost on my 5th attempt after killing the other drake.  Thank you.


May i ask how long did you have to w8 untill you find him ? i did all of the above and then i go sit on 47,4/64.3 at Storm Peaks as someone mentioned on page 60 or so . I used 9 cart full duration there and no vyragosa neither tlpd. So do you fly arround and someohow find tlpd or u camp at some pointof his route and you keep using carts there ?

----------


## Wiredxx

> May i ask how long did you have to w8 untill you find him ? i did all of the above and then i go sit on 47,4/64.3 at Storm Peaks as someone mentioned on page 60 or so . I used 9 cart full duration there and no vyragosa neither tlpd. So do you fly arround and someohow find tlpd or u camp at some pointof his route and you keep using carts there ?


Took me like 2 hours over the time of 2 days. 
I took the flight path from Ice crown to K3 - Find 1
I took the flight path from Dalaran to Refugee - Find 2
I took the flight path from Zul'Drak to Refugee - Find 3

Day 2: 
I took the flight path from Ice crown to K3 - Find 1
I took the flight path from Dalaran to Refugee - Final kill for TLPD

Also, has anyone figured out how to do Uldum for the Camels? I've gotten the IP blocked and I am able to kill rares with the noodle cart method. But I used a total of 10 carts on several camel spots and didn't see a single one.

----------


## dep0n

> Took me like 2 hours over the time of 2 days. 
> I took the flight path from Ice crown to K3 - Find 1
> I took the flight path from Dalaran to Refugee - Find 2
> I took the flight path from Zul'Drak to Refugee - Find 3


Once u enter stormpeaks, u pick a point of his route and u set yoru cart there till the rare passes ? If so how long does ti usually take for the elite to show up ? Or u keep chaning positions into Storm peaks ?

----------


## Wiredxx

> Once u enter stormpeaks, u pick a point of his route and u set yoru cart there till the rare passes ? If so how long does ti usually take for the elite to show up ? Or u keep chaning positions into Storm peaks ?


Depends. When I am on the flight path sometimes the rare will pop up and I just kind of fly to a close area where he would go to and just set up a spot where I will be able to tag him and just go from there.

----------


## dep0n

> Depends. When I am on the flight path sometimes the rare will pop up and I just kind of fly to a close area where he would go to and just set up a spot where I will be able to tag him and just go from there.


Ok, thanks a lot. With flight paths btw do u still have to do the bg part and afk out for 5 minutes? Or u can skip it by going back to previous zone, banning storm peaks ip and then getting the flight path to storm peaks ?

----------


## Wiredxx

> Ok, thanks a lot. With flight paths btw do u still have to do the bg part and afk out for 5 minutes? Or u can skip it by going back to previous zone, banning storm peaks ip and then getting the flight path to storm peaks ?


No. Just leave Storm peaks go to the zone and then block storm peaks IP again and just do it over again for all 3 zones.

----------


## dep0n

> No. Just leave Storm peaks go to the zone and then block storm peaks IP again and just do it over again for all 3 zones.


Thumbs up man. Cleared things a lot. Now it remains to find a way to do aeonaxx as i always get my servers ip whenever i use portal to Deepholm :S

----------


## Volrathius

OK. So I got all things up and running for TLPD. But I still can't figure out how to kill a mob using the Cart trick. Every time I hit the macro or manually exit the cart and shoot Fel Flame, I get the message that the mob can't be found because I already phased back into the empty realm. 
I have an very low ping (usually about 30 ms) and I have tried the Lag7 tool. Still, no success. I tried it before exiting, after exiting, nothing. Any tips before I waste another 50 carts?

----------


## Wiredxx

> OK. So I got all things up and running for TLPD. But I still can't figure out how to kill a mob using the Cart trick. Every time I hit the macro or manually exit the cart and shoot Fel Flame, I get the message that the mob can't be found because I already phased back into the empty realm. 
> I have an very low ping (usually about 30 ms) and I have tried the Lag7 tool. Still, no success. I tried it before exiting, after exiting, nothing. Any tips before I waste another 50 carts?


If it's phasing to quick, then just keep on trying. I've had that issue. I just have a extra bar with a macro to leave the cart and another spell next to it (my case was serpent sting/autoshot) So, I just pressed 1 and spammed 2. Took me like.. 4 carts to kill him and a good placement. My ms if 25-40

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Are there any other world mounts or instanced mounts? I cant think of any
TLPD, Phos Drake, and Camel.....any more?

----------


## everyjunk

Question for people that have gotten/found TLPD, do I need to kill Vyragosa or can I just check daily to see if the TLPD spawned? Trying to save my noodle carts as they are scare on my server.

----------


## Ashmo

:Mad:  :Mad:  Sorry for double Post

----------


## Ashmo

> Are there any other world mounts or instanced mounts? I cant think of any
> TLPD, Phos Drake, and Camel.....any more?


No more Mounts.... but think about BC... than u know it




> Question for people that have gotten/found TLPD, do I need to kill Vyragosa or can I just check daily to see if the TLPD spawned? Trying to save my noodle carts as they are scare on my server.


You must Vyra kill because they do not despawns if she get bored and says: TLPD i choose u!!!!!

----------


## fluky

How i can block IP on deepholm?
Block from org tele to Deepholm > loading doesn't continue
Block (BG method) > get me back to pandaria (character not found, and get me back to pandaria) [i wait 5min]
Block from deepholm dungeon then exit to deepholm > loading doesn't continue
what should i do ??

----------


## Kaizuken

For those who can't do this, I can do that on your account ADD ME in Skype: kaizuken

----------


## Ashmo

> How i can block IP on deepholm?
> Block from org tele to Deepholm > loading doesn't continue
> Block (BG method) > get me back to pandaria (character not found, and get me back to pandaria) [i wait 5min]
> Block from deepholm dungeon then exit to deepholm > loading doesn't continue
> what should i do ??


Deepholm work only whit the BG methode. U are in pandaria because u block your HomeRealm IP... char not found.. u deblock IP and u are in Pandaria. Thats right? Same prob after We restart at my server.. same IP in Deep...but u must watch times if the home IP change ... I've seen my realm uses two IPs. So when I'm in SW / OG example, he has the 244 and the 244 in deepholm. but when I relog a few times ,sometimes has the 245 in OG / SW and in deep holm the 244 which I then can block 244 after the BG leave. Hope that english is not so bad to understand  :Wink:

----------


## monkieassasin

Im still curious if anyone has an update for the camel figurines in uldum related to this tecnique. Ive gotten both the Time lost and Phosphorent Stone drake with this method. There has to be some way.

----------


## monkieassasin

I have a theory... Ill get back to you guys if i can verify a method.

----------


## monkieassasin

No luck.... :/ i tried with multiple IP addresses of surrounding zones around Uldum and even made sure they were different, and took multiple flight paths to see if I could get NPC scan to go off. Other than lower lvl rares in the surrounding zones i had to fly through, i got no NPC scan pops, not even for the more common 95% of the time Camel Figurine with the ID 50410.

EDIT: I actually checked the npc rare IDs to see if something was off, and even though i got no pop to actively show me that the Camel Figurine was found, The 50410 version is indeed checked off and cached, even though the addon did not warn me. Apparently, this will work as well for Uldum to search for the figurines, but for some reason NPC scan isnt going off with the usual notification, even in my chat frames, like it is for other rares. Just watch NPC scan ids in Interface>Addons to see when it is cached to get an idea of where its at. And when you do, use a few Noodle Carts in that area till you spot the figurine.

----------


## Wiredxx

> No luck.... :/ i tried with multiple IP addresses of surrounding zones around Uldum and even made sure they were different, and took multiple flight paths to see if I could get NPC scan to go off. Other than lower lvl rares in the surrounding zones i had to fly through, i got no NPC scan pops, not even for the more common 95% of the time Camel Figurine with the ID 50410.
> 
> EDIT: I actually checked the npc rare IDs to see if something was off, and even though i got no pop to actively show me that the Camel Figurine was found, The 50410 version is indeed checked off and cached, even though the addon did not warn me. Apparently, this will work as well for Uldum to search for the figurines, but for some reason NPC scan isnt going off with the usual notification, even in my chat frames, like it is for other rares. Just watch NPC scan ids in Interface>Addons to see when it is cached to get an idea of where its at. And when you do, use a few Noodle Carts in that area till you spot the figurine.



I've been doing the same and have had no luck. Using multiple flight paths and using carts in locations they spawn.. and nothing.

----------


## Ashmo

I suspect that the figures only spawn when the character is near. Since you're up to the date in a different "instance" and if you set up the noodle dare to NPC will not this happens

----------


## dep0n

> Deepholm work only whit the BG methode. U are in pandaria because u block your HomeRealm IP... char not found.. u deblock IP and u are in Pandaria. Thats right? Same prob after We restart at my server.. same IP in Deep...but u must watch times if the home IP change ... I've seen my realm uses two IPs. So when I'm in SW / OG example, he has the 244 and the 244 in deepholm. but when I relog a few times ,sometimes has the 245 in OG / SW and in deep holm the 244 which I then can block 244 after the BG leave. Hope that english is not so bad to understand


So to get the SW ip to change u keep reloging ? i tried 10 times yesterday but had no luck. My server ip is 242 and same is for Deepholm. If i keep relogging all the time, it might change my SW ip ?

----------


## Ashmo

> So to get the SW ip to change u keep reloging ? i tried 10 times yesterday but had no luck. My server ip is 242 and same is for Deepholm. If i keep relogging all the time, it might change my SW ip ?


Jap... Sometimes at my Realm is the 243 244 or 245. I noticed that it depends on the time in which changes in the IP. Can not directly influence it...... Dont know it because my server are high pop.

Same on Darkmoonisland. Sometimes im on the 238.242 and sometimes on the 238.245

----------


## firepaw74

Can someone give me some advice on how to tame rare pets using this method? I tried to use haste potion + drums of rage + glyph but mobs fade away too fast. I need 2 or even 3 seconds more. Tried to use lag7 but without results.

----------


## monkieassasin

> I suspect that the figures only spawn when the character is near. Since you're up to the date in a different "instance" and if you set up the noodle dare to NPC will not this happens


There has to be a way if gold sellers are advertising selling these now. Im going to keep theorycrafting till i figure something out.

----------


## everyjunk

> No more Mounts.... but think about BC... than u know it
> 
> 
> 
> You must Vyra kill because they do not despawns if she get bored and says: TLPD i choose u!!!!!


Thank you. One more question, for the deepholm mount, can I just check every day to see if it spawns? Or do I have to wait in Deepholm for however long it takes without leaving the zoned instance? What I do is I check daily in Storm Peaks and Deepholm to see if the mount mob spawns and then I leave. I have killed Vyra 3-4 times now and I've never seen the Deepholm mount but I always see the other rares in Deepholm. Am I doing somthing wrong?

----------


## krober1490

awesome works ty for share

----------


## Ashmo

> There has to be a way if gold sellers are advertising selling these now. Im going to keep theorycrafting till i figure something out.


The Goldsellers sell the Camel from the TCG i think. My knowledge after the method was fixed, that you can invite someone when you get ported to the rare in Feralas. And howe the want to sell it? The Reins of the Grey Riding Camel was BOP.. Hmm hmmm hmmm




> Thank you. One more question, for the deepholm mount, can I just check every day to see if it spawns? Or do I have to wait in Deepholm for however long it takes without leaving the zoned instance? What I do is I check daily in Storm Peaks and Deepholm to see if the mount mob spawns and then I leave. I have killed Vyra 3-4 times now and I've never seen the Deepholm mount but I always see the other rares in Deepholm. Am I doing somthing wrong?


No.. you dont.. But i think u are not alone there  :Wink:  The rares are there because the have a lower spawntime. Aeonaxx has a respawn time up to 72h. Just wait and take a look every 12h... i made it so.

----------


## Wiredxx

I've finally found a way to block the IP for Vashj'ir I'v only been able to use the cart on the beach and inside areas that don't allow you to swim and I've had 2 rares pop up. But, I can't find if Poseidus is up or not because I can't setup a noodle cart in the water. I've tried to use water walking potions and it doesn't work. It'll say I set up a cart, but not actually set it up, it just wastes it. I also tried lagging it and maybe making it work. But, no luck. But nonetheless. I can get the IP blocked and have rares spawn. Just matter of finding a way to use a noodle cart in water. If anyone has any ideas, let me know.

----------


## Ashmo

> I've finally found a way to block the IP for Vashj'ir I'v only been able to use the cart on the beach and inside areas that don't allow you to swim and I've had 2 rares pop up. But, I can't find if Poseidus is up or not because I can't setup a noodle cart in the water. I've tried to use water walking potions and it doesn't work. It'll say I set up a cart, but not actually set it up, it just wastes it. I also tried lagging it and maybe making it work. But, no luck. But nonetheless. I can get the IP blocked and have rares spawn. Just matter of finding a way to use a noodle cart in water. If anyone has any ideas, let me know.


Thats the prob  :Wink:  u cant set it under water... no way. But when everyone find a way.. think about how much ips u have to enter vashj´ir  :Wink:

----------


## Wiredxx

> Thats the prob  u cant set it under water... no way. But when everyone find a way.. think about how much ips u have to enter vashj´ir


I'm going to find a way, mark my word. I've managed to find two rares. I'll find a way to make it work on water! Lol, in time..

----------


## monkieassasin

> Thank you. One more question, for the deepholm mount, can I just check every day to see if it spawns? Or do I have to wait in Deepholm for however long it takes without leaving the zoned instance? What I do is I check daily in Storm Peaks and Deepholm to see if the mount mob spawns and then I leave. I have killed Vyra 3-4 times now and I've never seen the Deepholm mount but I always see the other rares in Deepholm. Am I doing somthing wrong?


Its very possible that on your realm, ppl have already zoned into that IP address with this similar method and are killing it. I tried a couple of times on a highly populated server, and never saw Aeonaxx. I then got onto a crappy geared 90 on a no name PVE realm with virtually no population, and he was up. Try going to a realm that not many people are on,and youll probably find it instantly, if you are lucky enough to have a high level character on a realm like that that is.

----------


## Wiredxx

> Can someone give me some advice on how to tame rare pets using this method? I tried to use haste potion + drums of rage + glyph but mobs fade away too fast. I need 2 or even 3 seconds more. Tried to use lag7 but without results.


There is no trick to it. It's either you get it or you don't. It took me over 30+ carts to get the pet from Sholzar. It's just random when it phases. So, just keep trying til you get it really.

By the way if, if anyone wants a easy 1.5k gold for 6 carts worth. Use the same as Storm peaks but do it for Hellfire and kill Doom Lord Kazzak He will be spawned 3 times. Netherstorm, Zangarmarsh, Shadow valley. You'll get 500g a kill and BoE epics that can sell for profit.  :Smile:

----------


## maggibesti

> There is no trick to it. It's either you get it or you don't. It took me over 30+ carts to get the pet from Sholzar. It's just random when it phases. So, just keep trying til you get it really.
> 
> By the way if, if anyone wants a easy 1.5k gold for 6 carts worth. Use the same as Storm peaks but do it for Hellfire and kill Doom Lord Kazzak He will be spawned 3 times. Netherstorm, Zangarmarsh, Shadow valley. You'll get 500g a kill and BoE epics that can sell for profit.


Maybe it could be worth doing the world boss in Shadowmoon Valley? Would be worth it if the 2h axe drops, I think it could be worth quite a lot for transmog. Also a cool weapon to have for your self, as it's quite unique and hard to get since the boss is killed probably within minutes of it spawning, and probably someone from another realm then yours gets the kill. Might try this, depending on how easy I can get those carts, sucks I'm not cooking.


Btw, do you need to log out to disable CRZ with the noodle cart part? Or just stay online, block zone IP then fly in? Been trying this and not getting it to work, I see all mobs up and I can see other players.

----------


## Wiids

> Btw, do you need to log out to disable CRZ with the noodle cart part? Or just stay online, block zone IP then fly in? Been trying this and not getting it to work, I see all mobs up and I can see other players.


Just flying into the zone once you've disabled the CRZ will work, just make sure you've blocked the right IP. The carts only set you back around 50g each, and the bosses drop 50g and 500g respectively, shouldn't be too much of a cost for you to just buy them regardless of your cooking skill.

----------


## maggibesti

> Just flying into the zone once you've disabled the CRZ will work, just make sure you've blocked the right IP. The carts only set you back around 50g each, and the bosses drop 50g and 500g respectively, shouldn't be too much of a cost for you to just buy them regardless of your cooking skill.


I downloaded PeerBlock and it worked flawlessly. I didn´t get firewall to work but PerBlock worked on first try! I flew into SMV getting spammed by instance not found etc. Went to doomwalker, pulled him and aoe'd him from another phase, once dead I used again and quickly looted him. No axe drop, but got the plate helm+gun, might be worth something? Dno well now I just need to pray for the axe!!  :Smile: 

Edit: btw if you block the IP lets say Storm Peaks, and you do it from let's say Sholazar basin, does it work even if you cross through Icecrown to get to Storm Peaks? Or will that work just like going from Icecrown to Storm peaks? If anyone has tested this. Don't got carts to try this out, 1 cart going for 250g on my realm, kinda overpriced.

----------


## dep0n

> I downloaded PeerBlock and it worked flawlessly. I didn´t get firewall to work but PerBlock worked on first try! I flew into SMV getting spammed by instance not found etc. Went to doomwalker, pulled him and aoe'd him from another phase, once dead I used again and quickly looted him. No axe drop, but got the plate helm+gun, might be worth something? Dno well now I just need to pray for the axe!! 
> 
> Edit: btw if you block the IP lets say Storm Peaks, and you do it from let's say Sholazar basin, does it work even if you cross through Icecrown to get to Storm Peaks? Or will that work just like going from Icecrown to Storm peaks? If anyone has tested this. Don't got carts to try this out, 1 cart going for 250g on my realm, kinda overpriced.


Page 64 post #947 
"Took me like 2 hours over the time of 2 days. 
I took the flight path from Ice crown to K3 - Find 1
I took the flight path from Dalaran to Refugee - Find 2
I took the flight path from Zul'Drak to Refugee - Find 3

Day 2: 
I took the flight path from Ice crown to K3 - Find 1
I took the flight path from Dalaran to Refugee - Final kill for TLPD"

That was replied from another guy to my question and i used this. The answer is yes you can have 3 kills every 12 hours. No need the bg method 
Go to SW/OG find ip.
Go to Storm Peaks, find ip.
Move out of Storm Peaks and block that ip.I did it simply with firewall.
Now follow the flight paths mentioned above and you will have 3 rare kills every 12 hours if there is not anyone else doing this on same ip with you.
I got my TLPD on the 4th attempt after 4x12 hours tries. 11 Vyragosas kills and finally TLPD was up on the 12th try.
Sadly i can't make my ip change for Deepholm and i can;t get aenoaxx.
Considering the carts part u can simpy grow some juicy carrots daily and farm the materials.It's really not that many.

----------


## Wiredxx

Yeah, you can also kill the world boss in Shadowmoon Valley. But, I've only had luck and able to get 2 kills over 6-24 hours. But I've gotten the axe twice and I'm in the process of selling them for 10-20k

----------


## xWPx

Okay on the first try I got Aaonaxx so thats working still as of 12/7/2013, BUT I'm trying for TLPD and I've seen the other drake in Storm Peaks numeous times and I've killed her every time. The problem I'm having is im spending a lot of noodle carts just trying to find spots to hit her from. Anyone got tips for the green area? I've got a perfect spot for red/blue/purple I've just not been able to hit her as my paladin in the green anywhere. Thanks so much for all the help you can give me. 

https://i.imgur.com/2dYXcXS.jpg

----------


## Wiredxx

Does anyone know of any useable items that can be placed that are solid? I've tried using everything I have such as toys, engineering items and what not. Everything can be passed through.. so I've been looking to find something that might be solid. If I can find something like that then I'm going to be able to place it on the water, throw up a cart on that when it's about to despawn and then fall to the ocean floor and possibly killing poseidus

----------


## monkieassasin

> I downloaded PeerBlock and it worked flawlessly. I didn´t get firewall to work but PerBlock worked on first try! I flew into SMV getting spammed by instance not found etc. Went to doomwalker, pulled him and aoe'd him from another phase, once dead I used again and quickly looted him. No axe drop, but got the plate helm+gun, might be worth something? Dno well now I just need to pray for the axe!! 
> 
> Edit: btw if you block the IP lets say Storm Peaks, and you do it from let's say Sholazar basin, does it work even if you cross through Icecrown to get to Storm Peaks? Or will that work just like going from Icecrown to Storm peaks? If anyone has tested this. Don't got carts to try this out, 1 cart going for 250g on my realm, kinda overpriced.


About the storm peaks question, if you have to pass through another zone to get to storm peaks, aka Scholozar to icecrown to Storm peaks, it will just switch the IP address to Icecrown. The way you "preserve" the ip address if you have to travel through multiple zones and dont want them to switch is simply use a flight path from the zone you want to storm peaks. While on the flight path, you stay in the IP address from the original zone you used it from.

----------


## maggibesti

> About the storm peaks question, if you have to pass through another zone to get to storm peaks, aka Scholozar to icecrown to Storm peaks, it will just switch the IP address to Icecrown. The way you "preserve" the ip address if you have to travel through multiple zones and dont want them to switch is simply use a flight path from the zone you want to storm peaks. While on the flight path, you stay in the IP address from the original zone you used it from.


Oh cool, thanks for the answer.  :Smile: 

Also does anyone know if there could be another item that works instead of the noodle cart? Been trying to find some items with no luck so far. Tried the Blue Crashin' Trashin' Racer Controller but that didn't work. ^^

----------


## monkieassasin

> Oh cool, thanks for the answer. 
> 
> Also does anyone know if there could be another item that works instead of the noodle cart? Been trying to find some items with no luck so far. Tried the Blue Crashin' Trashin' Racer Controller but that didn't work. ^^


The noodle cart acts like something you mount/a vehicle, similar to the flight path. If an item can do something similar to what the noodle carts, by causing you to mount, and essentially lose control of your char, i suppose it would work. But i dont know of any other item like that.

----------


## hadquestion

Does anyone know if there are any steps for the Mac users?  :Frown:  I'd really like to hunt some mounts too.

----------


## AraiXplorer

> The noodle cart acts like something you mount/a vehicle, similar to the flight path. If an item can do something similar to what the noodle carts, by causing you to mount, and essentially lose control of your char, i suppose it would work. But i dont know of any other item like that.


DMF tigers ?

----------


## maggibesti

> DMF tigers ?


Just tried twice, it seems like they get phased into the other zone when you use them.

----------


## monkieassasin

> Just tried twice, it seems like they get phased into the other zone when you use them.


What happens if you use a DMF tiger, then jump in a cart, THEN jump out of the cart and mount the DMF tiger quickly enough before you xfer back. Does it allow you to mount on it and stay in the zone?

----------


## Wiredxx

> What happens if you use a DMF tiger, then jump in a cart, THEN jump out of the cart and mount the DMF tiger quickly enough before you xfer back. Does it allow you to mount on it and stay in the zone?


Even then, the DMF tiger has like a 3 minute CD which isn't worth the wait. It's easier to just farm / buy the mats off the AH to make carts. I spend maybe 600g to make 60 carts.

----------


## maggibesti

> What happens if you use a DMF tiger, then jump in a cart, THEN jump out of the cart and mount the DMF tiger quickly enough before you xfer back. Does it allow you to mount on it and stay in the zone?


Not sure, didn't try that.

Also if anyone finds a way to do this in vashj'ir please share! It could work if you go to Vashj'ir and try aggro poseidus from the other phase and kite it somewhere you can use cart+loot. But seems too much of a hassle. I tried it but couldn't aggro anything. Since you can aggro the mobs in the other phase while being in the non-mob phase it's doable I guess, but it's close to impossible since you might aggro the normal mobs and not knowing if it's poseidus you're in combat with or just a regular mob.

----------


## sezz

> Does anyone know if there are any steps for the Mac users?  I'd really like to hunt some mounts too.


you can propably just use *route* if you are familiar with the terminal.

use it like this to block an ip:

REALM_IP: the ip of the realm server you want to block, found with netstat as described in the first post
NONEXISTENT_LAN_IP: an ip address in your network that doesn't exist

* sudo route -n add -net REALM_IP NONEXISTENT_LAN_IP*

and remove the route afterwards when you're done with the following command to unblock it again:

* sudo route -n delete REALM_IP*

if you prefer a gui-based tool you may also try littlesnitch instead, it's a rule based firewall and also has a network monitor: Little Snitch

----------


## hadquestion

> you can propably just use *route* if you are familiar with the terminal.
> 
> use it like this to block an ip:
> 
> REALM_IP: the ip of the realm server you want to block, found with netstat as described in the first post
> NONEXISTENT_LAN_IP: an ip address in your network that doesn't exist
> 
> * sudo route -n add -net REALM_IP NONEXISTENT_LAN_IP*
> 
> ...


One last question, how do I check for the ip address in org and the ip address in deepholm? is there a wensite? Much thank

----------


## shotdownsoul

i have this working but i have a problem. i cannot loot the corpse?

i killed vyra 2 times and both times, i went into a party, used a noodle cart beside her body, i clicked to loot her and it wouldn't work, i try getting off the cart and right clicking her but it still doesnt work. do the party members have to be close by or something?

----------


## Wiredxx

> Not sure, didn't try that.
> 
> Also if anyone finds a way to do this in vashj'ir please share! It could work if you go to Vashj'ir and try aggro poseidus from the other phase and kite it somewhere you can use cart+loot. But seems too much of a hassle. I tried it but couldn't aggro anything. Since you can aggro the mobs in the other phase while being in the non-mob phase it's doable I guess, but it's close to impossible since you might aggro the normal mobs and not knowing if it's poseidus you're in combat with or just a regular mob.


In order to aggro Poseidus you need to do damage. The mob itself has a very low health pool. Any damage at a higher level will easily kill it by time you get to a spot to cart/loot. Either that or it will run back to its spawn when you get far enough away.

----------


## c172

Does battle pet duals phase you into another zone?

----------


## DarkheartMMO

> i have this working but i have a problem. i cannot loot the corpse?
> 
> i killed vyra 2 times and both times, i went into a party, used a noodle cart beside her body, i clicked to loot her and it wouldn't work, i try getting off the cart and right clicking her but it still doesnt work. do the party members have to be close by or something?


Is it on group loot?
I spammed a macro
/target Vyragosa (or time-lost proto drake)
/loot

Make sure you are grouped BEFORE you kill her. I just used an alt account.

----------


## shotdownsoul

> Is it on group loot?
> I spammed a macro
> /target Vyragosa (or time-lost proto drake)
> /loot
> 
> Make sure you are grouped BEFORE you kill her. I just used an alt account.


i got it working using the engineering item "Loot-A-Rang"
but now i have another problem

i can do this no problem now when I fly from dalaran, dragonblight, zuldrak or icecrown.
but anywhere that's far away like grizzly hills or howling fjord nothing ever spawns

either that or Im getting terribly unlucky with the flight path macros

----------


## munccu

> i got it working using the engineering item "Loot-A-Rang"
> but now i have another problem
> 
> i can do this no problem now when I fly from dalaran, dragonblight, zuldrak or icecrown.
> but anywhere that's far away like grizzly hills or howling fjord nothing ever spawns
> 
> either that or Im getting terribly unlucky with the flight path macros


Those zones you ain't getting to work, have same IP than the zones you already cleared. Thus nothing will pop cause you cleared it like earlier.

----------


## dep0n

Anyone managed to find a solution about aeonaxx? Considering the ip is not changing through SW and deepholm.

----------


## maggibesti

> Anyone managed to find a solution about aeonaxx? Considering the ip is not changing through SW and deepholm.


Maybe joining a group through oQueue or have someone invite from another realm, then block the IP from your realm and leave grp. Might work.

----------


## Twaenk

lol op stuff

----------


## dep0n

> Maybe joining a group through oQueue or have someone invite from another realm, then block the IP from your realm and leave grp. Might work.


I tried this twice with a friend inviting me from 2 different realms and we would always get my deepholm ip :/
No matter that eh made the invite !

----------


## monsterrofl

Anyone able to help me with this. Im in deepholm and have the crz ip blocked. Im not getting disconnected like others are saying they are but im also not able to see Aeonaxx at all. Any advice?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Anyone able to help me with this. Im in deepholm and have the crz ip blocked. Im not getting disconnected like others are saying they are but im also not able to see Aeonaxx at all. Any advice?


i can help you add me in skype: kaizuken

----------


## monsterrofl

> Anyone able to help me with this. Im in deepholm and have the crz ip blocked. Im not getting disconnected like others are saying they are but im also not able to see Aeonaxx at all. Any advice?


Still need suppose if anyone is offering to help

----------


## monkieassasin

> Still need suppose if anyone is offering to help


For the both of you, i answered this a few pages back. Its probably because on your server, people are farming Aeonaxx with this method on your server. Everyone on your server, when they do this technique, will have that same IPaddress for that empty zone as you, which means if anyone has killed it in that IP address in the past couple of days, it wont appear for you. If you want a just about for sure way to get it first try, try this method on a lower populated realm/different realm with a different char.

----------


## monsterrofl

> For the both of you, i answered this a few pages back. Its probably because on your server, people are farming Aeonaxx with this method on your server. Everyone on your server, when they do this technique, will have that same IPaddress for that empty zone as you, which means if anyone has killed it in that IP address in the past couple of days, it wont appear for you. If you want a just about for sure way to get it first try, try this method on a lower populated realm/different realm with a different char.


How does that address the issue that I dont disconnect ever while in the disabled crz

----------


## monkieassasin

> How does that address the issue that I dont disconnect ever while in the disabled crz


... your not supposed to be disconnecting when going for Aeonaxx.
The method to get into the new IP address doesnt require you to disconnect per say, at least not the way your thinking. When your in Deepholm, you que up for a battleground. When the battlegroup pops, enter, and then Alt+f4 or close wow out completely (dont log out).

Wait 4 minutes or so, then block the IP address that you got in Deepholm, THEN log back into the game. You should be in the new IP address that way. IDK where you got the idea that you are supposed to disconnect. The only "disconnecting" you do for this method is alt+f4 out of the bg, and thats a forced DC that you do yourself.

----------


## monsterrofl

> ... your not supposed to be disconnecting when going for Aeonaxx.
> The method to get into the new IP address doesnt require you to disconnect per say, at least not the way your thinking. When your in Deepholm, you que up for a battleground. When the battlegroup pops, enter, and then Alt+f4 or close wow out completely (dont log out).
> 
> Wait 4 minutes or so, then block the IP address that you got in Deepholm, THEN log back into the game. You should be in the new IP address that way. IDK where you got the idea that you are supposed to disconnect. The only "disconnecting" you do for this method is alt+f4 out of the bg, and thats a forced DC that you do yourself.


Multiple people in the thread mention how they only have a limited amount of time ti kill Aeonaxx and loot the corpse. The disconnect that these people are talking about never happens to me. Im just in the zone and dont get disconnected whether I kill someone or just run around. I easily stayed in the zone with the ip blocked and "Transfer aborted: instance not found" being displayed in the chat every minute for up to half an hour. This is what I am interested about

----------


## munccu

> Multiple people in the thread mention how they only have a limited amount of time ti kill Aeonaxx and loot the corpse. The disconnect that these people are talking about never happens to me. Im just in the zone and dont get disconnected whether I kill someone or just run around. I easily stayed in the zone with the ip blocked and "Transfer aborted: instance not found" being displayed in the chat every minute for up to half an hour. This is what I am interested about


You should check if there are other rares up. If there is, you got it working right. It is only thursday(?) atm, and realms reseted yesterday, so there is very high change that Aeonaxx hasn't spawned yet. It took 6 days for him to spawn on my realm after server restart.

----------


## monsterrofl

> You should check if there are other rares up. If there is, you got it working right. It is only thursday(?) atm, and realms reseted yesterday, so there is very high change that Aeonaxx hasn't spawned yet. It took 6 days for him to spawn on my realm after server restart.


Would there be any reason why I dont ever get disconnected? Or am I just lucky

----------


## munccu

> Would there be any reason why I dont ever get disconnected? Or am I just lucky


No idea for me. When I first tried this like before summer, I would get disconnected after like 1 minute, but when I tried it again for lols like 2-3 months later, it worked fine for me without disconnecting.

----------


## Lazha

> Would there be any reason why I dont ever get disconnected? Or am I just lucky


I never got disconnected when I did mine few weeks ago. Took me about a week of looking for him, got the kill and never dc'ed. Also killed a bunch of random rare's in the zone while looking for him.

----------


## monkieassasin

> Multiple people in the thread mention how they only have a limited amount of time ti kill Aeonaxx and loot the corpse. The disconnect that these people are talking about never happens to me. Im just in the zone and dont get disconnected whether I kill someone or just run around. I easily stayed in the zone with the ip blocked and "Transfer aborted: instance not found" being displayed in the chat every minute for up to half an hour. This is what I am interested about


Ahhh! I understand you now! When I did it a few weeks ago as well, I never got DCed either, no matter how long I stayed inside of the new IP address zone. Unfortunately, when I tried a few times on Darkspear, Aeonaxx wasnt up, but when I went to a low pop PVE realm, he was. I was able to stay in the zone for as long as I liked with all the rares up as well. 
If you dont DC, it doesnt mean its not working. It just means, if you dont see Aeonaxx, but you see other mobs, that someone has glitched it out with this method and hes dead for now. 
Ive told a few people about this already, and they also reported to me that they never DCed when they got it to work, and could stay in the glitched IP address as long as they liked as well.

----------


## munccu

> Ahhh! I understand you now! When I did it a few weeks ago as well, I never got DCed either, no matter how long I stayed inside of the new IP address zone. Unfortunately, when I tried a few times on Darkspear, Aeonaxx wasnt up, but when I went to a low pop PVE realm, he was. I was able to stay in the zone for as long as I liked with all the rares up as well. 
> If you dont DC, it doesnt mean its not working. It just means, if you dont see Aeonaxx, but you see other mobs, *that someone has glitched it out with this method and hes dead for now.* 
> Ive told a few people about this already, and they also reported to me that they never DCed when they got it to work, and could stay in the glitched IP address as long as they liked as well.


It certainly doesn't mean that. YES it can't mean that someone else has killed it, but on the other hand there can be resets without Aeonaxx spawning. I'm telling this as I camped my own Aeonaxx the real way when this exploit wasn't out.

----------


## monkieassasin

> It certainly doesn't mean that. YES it can't mean that someone else has killed it, but on the other hand there can be resets without Aeonaxx spawning. I'm telling this as I camped my own Aeonaxx the real way when this exploit wasn't out.


Sigh, regardless Munccu, he isnt up, and youd have to wait for it to spawn again, so give it another shot on another realm. Arguing semantics here.

Anyway, if your on a highly populated realm, considering how popular this thread is, someone else is probably trying to farm it as well.

----------


## Piju

I had the DC issue too, but I just deactivated all AddOns and the problem was solved anyhow...
The DCs began after the patch btw..

----------


## AstroDzn

> Does anyone know if there are any steps for the Mac users?  I'd really like to hunt some mounts too.


Use the program called Little Snitch. All you have to do is say Deny when you enter the zone, so much easier than the Windows method  :Big Grin:

----------


## monsterrofl

Is there any way for someone to kill the rare spawn and assign loot to someone else in the party or near the person?

----------


## Melanilla

> Is there any way for someone to kill the rare spawn and assign loot to someone else in the party or near the person?


Only if you are both in the same phase and in the same area.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

I get instantly disconnected. How come?

----------


## NeckWenxiao

As soon as i activate my firewall rules, i get instantly disconnected.

----------


## Nymica

> As soon as i activate my firewall rules, i get instantly disconnected.


....you can't be in the zone when you block it's IP...

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## NeckWenxiao

> ....you can't be in the zone when you block it's IP...
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


.........I'm in icecrown. As soon as i activate outbound firewall rule, i get disconnected.

----------


## Wiredxx

> .........I'm in icecrown. As soon as i activate outbound firewall rule, i get disconnected.


If you're getting disconnected when you're blocking the IP then you're blocking your realm IP and causing yourself to get disconnected.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

> If you're getting disconnected when you're blocking the IP then you're blocking your realm IP and causing yourself to get disconnected.


Hmm. weird. I did what he said in the guide :/

----------


## monkieassasin

There are 2 IP addresses wow uses for you. One is for your realm, one is for your zone. Sounds like your blocking the wrong IP address, or your accidently including your realm IP in your range that your blocking.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

Oooh. My CCC doesn't change, so storm peaks "belong" to my server, apperently. :/

----------


## Elegant996

> Oooh. My CCC doesn't change, so storm peaks "belong" to my server, apperently. :/


That means nothing, I had the same issue. Block that ONE address. No range.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

> That means nothing, I had the same issue. Block that ONE address. No range.


I'll try next time I'm online. Thanks  :Smile:  . Do you mind if i'll PM you with any problems? I don't quite get how i can block storm peaks, without blocking my realm ip, since it doesn't change.

----------


## Ghostfang

can confirm this works with wild battle pets!

----------


## Snorkelen

I managed to get into a Storm Peaks without any mobs, perhaps Vyragosa was there but couldnt find her. Does it mean i did it right? Should i do it again and set up a noodle cart? Thanks.

----------


## Elegant996

> I'll try next time I'm online. Thanks  . Do you mind if i'll PM you with any problems? I don't quite get how i can block storm peaks, without blocking my realm ip, since it doesn't change.


Realm IP is not constant; it WILL vary. Realm address is a range, it is randomly selected on login. I had this issue myself. Just port block it anyway (you'll DC obviously), next unblock it and relog. Your realm IP should change (say from xxx.xxx.xxx.123 to xxx.xxx.xxx.122) and now it's not the same IP as Storm Peaks or any other zone. Reblock the zone.

----------


## xHearts

> I managed to get into a Storm Peaks without any mobs, perhaps Vyragosa was there but couldnt find her. Does it mean i did it right? Should i do it again and set up a noodle cart? Thanks.


You should have done it right if you take a flight path from outside Storm Peaks, see mobs as normal (maybe including Vyra/TLPD) and when you land, a slight hiccup in the CRZ and a Transfer Aborted message.

In other news, I finally got my TLPD today. I should've known it was going to drop the instant I made 140 Noodle Cart Kits specifically for this purpose.  :Frown:

----------


## Snorkelen

> You should have done it right if you take a flight path from outside Storm Peaks, see mobs as normal (maybe including Vyra/TLPD) and when you land, a slight hiccup in the CRZ and a Transfer Aborted message.
> 
> In other news, I finally got my TLPD today. I should've known it was going to drop the instant I made 140 Noodle Cart Kits specifically for this purpose.


After taking a flightpath i should set up a noodlecart on any of the routes right? After a vyragosa kill does my noodlecart disappear?

----------


## NeckWenxiao

Where is the best place to camp for TLPD?  :Smile:

----------


## monkieassasin

> You should have done it right if you take a flight path from outside Storm Peaks, see mobs as normal (maybe including Vyra/TLPD) and when you land, a slight hiccup in the CRZ and a Transfer Aborted message.
> 
> In other news, I finally got my TLPD today. I should've known it was going to drop the instant I made 140 Noodle Cart Kits specifically for this purpose.


Congrats on your Time Lost!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xHearts

> After taking a flightpath i should set up a noodlecart on any of the routes right? After a vyragosa kill does my noodlecart disappear?


Well the point of taking the FPs is to see if TLPD/Vyra spawned on that particular server's CRZ. Once you confirmed that they spawned and figured out what path they're taking, then you find a spot well ahead of them and set up the noodle cart. Once they fly over you, jump out and hit Ice Lance until you're forced back into the empty CRZ. Use another noodle cart at the location where they died, hop out, and loot quickly before you're forced back into the empty CRZ.

It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it, the only real annoying part is finding the mob, honestly.

Your noodle cart will disappear as soon as you leave it, but you won't be forced back into the empty CRZ for a second or two, giving you time to quickly kill Vyra/TLPD. You need to use another noodle cart (or more) to figure out exactly where they died so you can position yourself to loot as soon as you leave the noodle cart.

----------


## Liekos

Something else I noticed today while farming for the TLPD - you can't get logged out from being afk!

I disabled the IP of storm peaks as usual, with the 'transfer aborted - instance not found' spam, then got distracted from my computer for a few hours. Came back to a spam of 'You have been inactive for some time and will be logged out of the game. If you wish to remain logged in, hit the cancel button" and the 20 second logout timer just going on repeat every few seconds. 

I'm sure there are other methods to stay logged in but it's a neat find especially since my server has recently gotten an 800+ login queue these holiday nights.

----------


## dylan1200

Thanks! Just got my minfernal! Best 45 gold ive spent on a noodlecart =)

----------


## Notgoodenough

I'm crushed by this, i got my TLPD kill but wasn't on a toon with engineering. The corpse landed on the side of a mountain where I couldn't loot it. ): ROBBED i tell you!

----------


## xHearts

> I'm crushed by this, i got my TLPD kill but wasn't on a toon with engineering. The corpse landed on the side of a mountain where I couldn't loot it. ): ROBBED i tell you!


Heh, my TLPD kill died halfway up a hill out of looting range.

After a fair bit of panic, what I did was wait for one of those Jormungar worms to pass fairly close by and killed him and looted TLPD with AoE looting.

On another note, would this work with the Cataclysm world bosses? Drop a cart, pull the boss, AoE continuously until you do enough damage, cart again and loot?

----------


## Notgoodenough

> Heh, my TLPD kill died halfway up a hill out of looting range.
> 
> After a fair bit of panic, what I did was wait for one of those Jormungar worms to pass fairly close by and killed him and looted TLPD with AoE looting.
> 
> On another note, would this work with the Cataclysm world bosses? Drop a cart, pull the boss, AoE continuously until you do enough damage, cart again and loot?



My trick was to try to pull another mob over to it loot, but i still couldn't get close enough. So i'm stuck with the grind. 100 carts down, so far

----------


## monkieassasin

> My trick was to try to pull another mob over to it loot, but i still couldn't get close enough. So i'm stuck with the grind. 100 carts down, so far


Ouch :/ its still easier than just farming it the normal way though. I never truly admired the rarity of the TLPD until i first hand saw how many vyragosa spawns go by before the TLPD ACTUALLY spawns. It took me only 7 vyragosa kills to finally get my TLPD, but even then it was much better than competing with 50 campers at 4 spawn locations.

----------


## Notgoodenough

I'm well over 30 vyragosa spawns at this point, i still have 3 different server brackets try out. at this point i'm closing in on 200ish carts lol. I definitely agree, i've spent hundreds, if not thousands of hours camping tlpd the regular way. Congrats on getting your mount!  :Smile:

----------


## Notgoodenough

I just wanted to stress the importance of being in a group and being an engineer or hunter, if you're camping tlpd. My first kill, I couldn't reach the body. My second kill, I got too excited and forgot to get into a party for group loot. Over 200 kits down now, and 26 hours straight. Go into this prepared because if you aren't, you're probably not going to be a happy cookie.

----------


## munccu

> I just wanted to stress the importance of being in a group and being an engineer or hunter, if you're camping tlpd. My first kill, I couldn't reach the body. My second kill, I got too excited and forgot to get into a party for group loot. Over 200 kits down now, and 26 hours straight. Go into this prepared because if you aren't, you're probably not going to be a happy cookie.


You can loot him without being in party tho. I have looted over 50 vyragosas without being grouped.

----------


## Notgoodenough

I tried with a loot a rang and using fetch, neither options worked. As soon as i'd leave my cart the cast would finish but nothing would happen. The difference between the two is, the loot from vyragosa isn't bop. The mount is.

I won't consider hunting TLPD, without being in a group, or a toon who can't fetch/loot a rang, and definitely without spare carts.

----------


## misterneko

15 vyragosas, 0 tlpd...

it's an expensive way to get it.. uff

----------


## munccu

> I tried with a loot a rang and using fetch, neither options worked. As soon as i'd leave my cart the cast would finish but nothing would happen. The difference between the two is, the loot from vyragosa isn't bop. The mount is.
> 
> I won't consider hunting TLPD, without being in a group, or a toon who can't fetch/loot a rang, and definitely without spare carts.


I have sold like 9 TLPDs I think doing this method. I used to just go with the group loot until I got scammed once. (He got the mount, and didn't pay me) Since that I started just free for all looting the mount and trading it to the buyer while he traded the gold.

----------


## Notgoodenough

> I have sold like 9 TLPDs I think doing this method. I used to just go with the group loot until I got scammed once. (He got the mount, and didn't pay me) Since that I started just free for all looting the mount and trading it to the buyer while he traded the gold.


Did you do something different? What's your latency like? Do you have an addon that suppresses the bop dialogue? I just couldn't loot the mount fast enough because of the dialog, it didn't matter what I tried. So far in the past 34 hours of camping I've seen TLPD twice and screwed it up, so I don't want to mess up this last time. I'm well over 200 feasts at this point.

----------


## scouty

just master loot it  :Cool:

----------


## monkieassasin

> I'm well over 30 vyragosa spawns at this point, i still have 3 different server brackets try out. at this point i'm closing in on 200ish carts lol. I definitely agree, i've spent hundreds, if not thousands of hours camping tlpd the regular way. Congrats on getting your mount!


Thanks!  :Big Grin:  Im at 210 mounts now, and I had spent so many hours camping it and never had even seen TLPD. I had given up any hope that I would get him, or the mount from Aeonaxx, so I was stoked when I finally could get him, albeit still a pain to do, but at least possible.

----------


## munccu

> Did you do something different? What's your latency like? Do you have an addon that suppresses the bop dialogue? I just couldn't loot the mount fast enough because of the dialog, it didn't matter what I tried. So far in the past 34 hours of camping I've seen TLPD twice and screwed it up, so I don't want to mess up this last time. I'm well over 200 feasts at this point.


My latency is around 40 when it's not lagging. I don't think I have addon that does that, but it doesn't ask for "looting this will bind on you yadada".

----------


## The Insane

I tried it many times for the TLPD and for Aeonaxx too but it never worked for me. Is it possible that it couldn't work on my realm?

----------


## xHearts

> 15 vyragosas, 0 tlpd...
> 
> it's an expensive way to get it.. uff


Spending some gold > hours and hours of camping spawns, imo. :P




> I tried it many times for the TLPD and for Aeonaxx too but it never worked for me. Is it possible that it couldn't work on my realm?


If your realm hosts the CRZ then it might not work.

Try another realm.

----------


## The Insane

With "try another realm" do u mean that I need to make a new char on another realm and level it to 90? Omg  :Frown:

----------


## scouty

> With "try another realm" do u mean that I need to make a new char on another realm and level it to 90? Omg


think he means have someone invite you to their realm.

----------


## eugenesv

> think he means have someone invite you to their realm.


That would be impossible (unless you do indeed level a new char there capable of soloing those bosses) since you can only get transferred to your own server IP with this method, so x-realm invites don't mean anything.

----------


## eugenesv

> If your realm hosts the CRZ then it might not work.
> Try another realm.


Doesn't matter - I farmed it on a high-pop realm which hosts all CRZs in Northrend. What matters is zone IP vs. server IP - and this should be different (if you see a .5 sec freeze when changing zones - it means IP changes), unless there is a server where ALL of Northrend maps are on the same IP.
Btw, as a general rule, if you need some help provide more info rather than just "I tried, it didn't work" because most likely you made some mistake.
The best way to check is do what OP suggested >50 pages ago
1) Find your server IP
2) Find The Storm Peaks IP (whether it belongs to your server since your server is hosting CRZ or it belongs to another server which is hosting CRZ is completely irrelevant)
3) Block The Storm Peaks IP and enter The Storm Peaks from any map that has a different unique IP (different from The Storm Peaks zone obviously  :Smile:  and unique meaning different from any zone you've already used to farm Vyra/TLPD before)
4) Use noodle cart @ x-path spot and wait till you see a drake etc. for the kill&loot

It's pretty easy to find zone IPs - just fly to each zone and use the netfind command OP mentioned at the start - you'll see whether IP changes or not.

P.S.
Finally got my TLPD after ~15 Vyragosa kills - very happy :-))
As mentioned, my server hosts all CRZs, and only had 6 different IPs in Northrend, so could only farm x6 Vyragosa's every spawn cycle.
But still listening to all the stories of 2year farming from ppl - this method beats anything!!! So very happy.
Btw, none of the aforementioned methods of tagging or looting (target, exit cart script and shoot; loot-a-rang etc.) worked for me - after I exited the cart nothing else that was macroed did anything - and manual button spams while clicking on the exit vehicle button didn't work either - the only way for me was to aoe in the empty realm, wait till I kill with AOE, then use cart to see corpse - and only click spam with auto loot enabled worked after I exited the cart - not all the time (sometimes only 1 item of 2 got looted, had to spend another cart to loot the other) - maybe it was due to low latency of ~40ms, dunno.

Small tip to all the ungrateful *** who complaint about noodle cart costs (srsly??? try farming without for a few months you'll appreciate the ease of this method) - you can just waste time using FP to fly again and again to the Storm Peaks until you spot Vyragosa/TLPD and see which path it's flying in - then just camp on the ground spot, spam AOE to kill it and use noodle cart only if you want to loot - so if you're that greedy *** you can spend maximum 1-3 carst per TLPD (depending on your luck of looting him after cancelling the cart) - it does require more time and more skill but that's the tradeoff.

PPS
If anyone figures out the hack for Poseidus mount (likely impossible, but who knows  :Smile:  would be very grateful

----------


## eugenesv

@AstroDzn, thanks a lot for the post - helped me clarified a few things for me vs. OP!!!
Just a minor thing - the min 6hr timer doesn't exist since shattering, can be lower - especially if you kill other rares - so if you really want to speed it up, use the same method to kill all rares (just aoe on their paths, no need to loot if you don't want to) and force the spawn timer. Otherwise there is still a risk that TLPD will despawn if you want too long.
As far as I remember, my TLPD spawned within 3-4hrs after Vyra (killed one before raid, and finally found TLPD after raid.
Just read Not So Rare - News, Updates, etc. - it has almost all the necessary facts needed to farm it efficiently.

----------


## Hecata

I have recently run into a new error that I have never seen before. Before someone starts crying 'mistake', I guess you could say I'm a veteran of using this method. I used it before it was fixed in February and managed to grab Aeonaxx, Posideus, Loque and a few other rare hunter pets by using this with some of my own tweaks to having to block single IPs on top of ranges. I saw the updates to the thread and started trying for TLPD with this method last week. 

Today, my realm (Darrowmere) got connected with a new realm (Windrunner). The transition between zones does not take place now and it appears that Darrowmere hosts every zone in Northrend after the realm connection. Last week, I was able to get in and see Vyra several times. Sadly, I ran out of noodle carts until today, when the connection was implemented. 

My IPs in Org and Shrine:
12.129.222.*186*
12.129.222.*189*

My IPs in Storm Peaks and Icecrown:
12.129.222.*186*
12.129.222.*189*

I attempted to block 155-188/190-255 (basically excluding _189_). 
The new IP result (in both IC and SP):
12.129.222.*189* with only a slight change in TCP. 
12.129.222.*189*

Next, I blocked 155-185/187-250 (excluding _186_ only)
Results:
Character Not Found. 
Edit 2: Blocked 1-185/287-255
Character Not Found. 
I am now assuming 189 is my server IP, but am puzzled as to why blocking everything but it causes it to duplicate itself. 

Edit 3: 
I blocked 1-188/190-255 (excluding _189_ only)
Results (in zones AND Org/Dal):
12.129.222.*189*
12.129.222.*189*

Will be editing this post as I continue trying to find a way around the host server issue. Maybe with the realm combining, there truly is no way anymore.  :Frown:

----------


## Notgoodenough

I finally managed to get mine the other day. My 2 year camp is finally over lol. The best way i've found is to use some sort of DoT that way you don't get caught on any weird terrain. As far as darrowmere goes, i'd say look into getting invited to other realms. Thank you everyone  :Smile:  it's been a pleasure

----------


## Notgoodenough

I will say, I definitely prefer the noodle carts over the regular hunt with TONS of competition. If you're that concerned about it just keep flying over from different zones, I try to make mine go to ulduar and occasionally i will take a flight path down to k3. You have a broader scope of potential spawns. As far as the mats for the carts goes, you can farm about 1 stack an hour. If you have the gold, look into both horde and ally auction houses to try to find the best deals. Off to try to figure out a way to get poseidus. I'll let you know if I find something  :Smile:

----------


## rafftw80

The only problem with poseidus is that you cannot spawn a cart in water, maybe use one of those exploits that allows you to walk on the sea floor as if you werent in water? Maybe you would be able to spawn a cart? Ill try and get back to you asap!

----------


## eugenesv

> My IPs in Org and Shrine:
> 12.129.222.*186*
> 12.129.222.*189*
> 
> My IPs in Storm Peaks and Icecrown:
> 12.129.222.*186*
> 12.129.222.*189*
> 
> I attempted to block 155-188/190-255 (basically excluding _189_).


Either I'm missing something cause it's late or you're doing the same basic mistake that's been called out for multiple times. Why would you ever block everything but the only IP you need to block???
.186 is your server ip
.189 is your Storm Peaks/Icecrown IP

So the IP you need to block (and you don't need any ranges here, just block one single IP) is .189 - since this is the zone you want to block access to so that you get phased to your server ip while in that zone.
Now, the only challenge is you need to find a zone with another IP that is connected to Storm Peaks (from what you described Icecrown doesn't work since it's the same IP as Storm Peaks) - just fly around Northrend to see if any of the 8 or so zones there are have non .189 IP, get to that zone, block .189 and FP to the Storm Peaks - when you get there, you'll be on your server ip (which is .186)

I'm also on a connected realm on my alt and it works exactly the same as on any other realm - the only difference is that a.b.c parts of IP are the same because it's the same server hosting CRZ - but as I mentioned before in my post, it's irrelevant which server is hosting as long as the zone you want to block has a unique IP.

Now, I'm only a bit puzzled that you're saying that Orgrimmar and Icecrown have the same IP (just double check it  :Smile:  but don't think it should matter

----------


## eugenesv

> The only problem with poseidus is that you cannot spawn a cart in water, maybe use one of those exploits that allows you to walk on the sea floor as if you werent in water? Maybe you would be able to spawn a cart? Ill try and get back to you asap!


Would you pls link the walk-on-the-sea-floor exploit? I've seen it being mentioned, but never seen it being explained.
Thanks

----------


## Juz

Just killed Aeonaxx on my 84 druid. Got it working on 1st try and Aenoaxx was spawned when I came online. 
I used the alt-f4 inside BG-technique.
+rep !

----------


## The Insane

I checked IP of every zone into my realm. It's always the same 195.12.xxx.yy4 and 195.12.xxx.yy5
I tried entering Ulduar and my IP chenged to 195.12.xxx.99 but I also still be conneted to the first one of my last 2 IPs, so the 195.12.xxx.yy4
I thought that the yy4 were my zone IP and the yy5 the realm one, so I setted PeerBlock to block just the yy5 one and I tried to go out of the raid... I couldn't. I disabled PeerBlock and I came out.
I used oQ to be invited into another realm, blocked my yy5 IP again and left the party and received the "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" message. Not mob at all around. I spwaned my cart and mob shows but no Viragosa/TLPD around, after 3 carts in different locations I saw another player flying around when I was into the cart, is it possible? Am I doing it the right way or missing something?

----------


## zoxi80

It is bannable? If I create a battlechest account on the same Battlenet of my main account, it's good?

Thank you !

----------


## CoyoteKiss

> It is bannable? If I create a battlechest account on the same Battlenet of my main account, it's good?
> 
> Thank you !


As far as I know, GM's cannot even see that you are using this trick.

I used this method to find and kill TLPD, but since it's body fell into the side of a mountain and I could not loot him I opened a ticket and recieved TLPD in my mail about 3 days later. No questions asked.

----------


## Juz

> Just killed Aeonaxx on my 84 druid. Got it working on 1st try and Aenoaxx was spawned when I came online. 
> I used the alt-f4 inside BG-technique.
> +rep !


Update: I did the Time-lost proto drake method, got it after 2-3 hours (over 24 hours). Also did Aeonaxx on my friends account, was there 1st try. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## horrorduck123

Gave up on the TLPD i got too many vryagosas but i just got my aeonaxx so ****ing happy!!!!!!

----------


## The Insane

I tried different tacts to let this work on my realm but it seams not working. So I decided to level a new char. Which realm should I go for? I thought about a low pop realm but I would be sure that this could work before leveling another alt.

----------


## Wacon

Is there anyway to be able to give the items you get in the personal world to people in your group?

----------


## emanon_wk

> Is there anyway to be able to give the items you get in the personal world to people in your group?


You cant trade the Aeonnax mount cause the player who kills him always gets the reins, even with group or master loot.
TLPD should be possible imo, but didnt test it myself.

----------


## zoxi80

Hello, I have a problem with TLPD. What is the method for flypath ? For exemple, When I take FP from Grizzly Hills, the fly pass by Cristalsong and I have not the IP of Hrizzly Hills, but Cristalsong.

What is the problem plz ?

Thanks !


ps : I'm sorry for my bad english  :Smile:

----------


## Planetdune

If anyone wants to help, add me on skype: [email protected]  :Smile:

----------


## perale

I don't get this part, how to hit mob with spell, when cart is active you can't use spells, and when its inactive you can't see mob?

----------


## Planetdune

Doesn't work at all  :Frown:

----------


## Wiredxx

> got it to work for the Deepholm mount  What other stuff can you do with this ? (TLPD seems harder)


You can do a lot. Since I have gold to spend. I've spent a lot to make carts and got the achievement in dalaran for all the books, all the rare mobs in northrend, all the rare mobs in outlands. I farm the world bosses in Hellfire, Shadowmoon on a weekly basis. Getting 2k+ worth of gold drops sometimes 15-20k+ worth of BoE epics. TLPD is easy to get. I'm still in the process of finding a method to get the mount in Vas'jir, and the camel in Uldum

----------


## Hack

> *New working method for TLPD (Patch 5.4.1)
> Since this exploit may vary from server to server,if you succeed please reply.
> 
> 1.Get some "Noodle cart kits" (it is added in patch 5.4)
> 2.Block the IP address of Storm Peaks with the old method 
> However now you needn't queue for BG. e.g You can stay in Icecrown,Block the IP address of Storm Peaks then enter Storm Peaks.
> 3.You'll find there is no mobs in the IP-blocked Storm Peaks zone.
> 4.Stay in one of TLPD's routes(you can google for that) and use your noodle cart.As long as you stay on the noodle cart, you can see the mobs as well as TLPD
> 5.When TLPD reaches in range, hit it with any ranged spell (like Ice lance)
> ...


Is it 100% instance spawn chance with peerblock? Just wondering, a little confused with all of this..

----------


## AG11

When was the last time someone snagged a TLPD with this? Is it possible Blizzard has removed the TLPD spawn from non-crossrealm storm peaks? I've downed 17 Vyragosas in a row, each one about 4-7 hours after the last. While rng is rng, supposedly the TLPD spawns about 1 out of every 6 times, meaning there's a roughly 95% chance for him to have spawned so far. Starting to wonder.

Edit: After 18 Vyragosas, TLPD spawned. While the spawns varied a little (rarely), almost every one was 6-7 hours.

----------


## Man2001

> When was the last time someone snagged a TLPD with this? Is it possible Blizzard has removed the TLPD spawn from non-crossrealm storm peaks? I've downed 17 Vyragosas in a row, each one about 4-7 hours after the last. While rng is rng, supposedly the TLPD spawns about 1 out of every 6 times, meaning there's a roughly 95% chance for him to have spawned so far. Starting to wonder.
> 
> Edit: After 18 Vyragosas, TLPD spawned. While the spawns varied a little (rarely), almost every one was 6-7 hours.


nice to hear that tlpd is still there, killed vyra for 6 or 7 times in a row now... wasting a lot of carts! how did you kill vyra? wait on the same spot where the mob is reachable? i tried camping in one spot where the flight path goes right over it, easy to hit vyra, but last time vyra didnt took that path at all.. had to change position. do you have a map with spots where you can hit the mob within 40m ?

----------


## hobopunk

Something I don't understand, when doing this from Alt-Tabing out of a BG it works flawlessly, but when I block the IP from the zone next to it and fly or flight path in, then there's a continuous ~20 sec lag for any and all spells you want to cast and mobs don't appear when using the cart.

What could that be? The blocking must be right or it wouldn't work from a BG.

----------


## perale

First of all big thanks to person who posted this, i got mu Tlpd and Aeonaxx and here to give you some usefull info.
Aeonaxx works the old way (queue bg then alt+f4 wait for 5 min to log in), Note, that having *both inbound and outbound* rule enabled with blocked ip didn't work for me, having *just outbound* rule did the trick.
Tlpd was really tricky, killed it after 3 Vyra spawns, and had enormous luck hitting it. He was on the red path going counter clockwise. This path takes about 9-10 minutes to complete, so if you stand in one spot it will take you max 3 carts to figure out if he is going this way. The best spot to kill it on this path is (27,69 55,27), he is pretty close above and little to the left, coming from north. Also one of the good spots (unrelated to red path) is (36,59 64,42), it's the hills overlooking the most common farming spot where the 3 paths intersect. I killed Vyra 2 times there she flies just above you head.
Now the kill. I haven't read about macro for living vehicle and casting spell, so i had enormous trouble hitting Tlpd. Though i killed Vyra 3 times just by spamming keyboard 2 button (bound to Inferno Blast) and clicking the leave vehicle arrow, for some reason this wouldn't work on Tlpd (maybe at the time i killed Vyra i had bigger ping, lag or such). After an hour of unsuccessful tries (no he doesn't despawn) and about 25 carts wasted, i decided to blew all the carts and leave it for good if i don't make it. What i did was i had my friend put out a cart while i was flying, so he could navigate me when to cast Arcane Explosion in the air (since i can't see him without the cart). After 2 unsuccessful tries i finally got him. Even though you can't see them you can aggro mobs with spells, it will even show you "Entering Combat" and "Leaving Combat" floating text.
Hope this helps, happy hunting!

----------


## Planetdune

Anyone got this working with Sandbox tigers ? I got 50 of those but they just "dissapear" if i cast one in the empty zone  :Frown:  I can't afford noodle carts anymore... they are 80g/each and spend all my gold on plenty of em and now I'm out  :Frown:

----------


## nillirk

I'm trying to help a friend get the TLPD since she is having a problem getting stormpeaks blocked. I wanted to make the kill for her then let her group loot it. It doesn't seem to be working. I'm guessing that it may have to do with the fact that she is on a different realm? I tried testing it with a Vyra kill but it does not work. Any type of help is appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## xHearts

> Anyone got this working with Sandbox tigers ? I got 50 of those but they just "dissapear" if i cast one in the empty zone  I can't afford noodle carts anymore... they are 80g/each and spend all my gold on plenty of em and now I'm out


Why buy them when you can make them? They cost like 15-20g to make on my server.




> I'm trying to help a friend get the TLPD since she is having a problem getting stormpeaks blocked. I wanted to make the kill for her then let her group loot it. It doesn't seem to be working. I'm guessing that it may have to do with the fact that she is on a different realm? I tried testing it with a Vyra kill but it does not work. Any type of help is appreciated. Thanks!


You might have to loot it yourself while she's in the group and nearby and then trade it over to her, maybe?

----------


## munccu

> I'm trying to help a friend get the TLPD since she is having a problem getting stormpeaks blocked. I wanted to make the kill for her then let her group loot it. It doesn't seem to be working. I'm guessing that it may have to do with the fact that she is on a different realm? I tried testing it with a Vyra kill but it does not work. Any type of help is appreciated. Thanks!


Group roll doesn't work at all if he is not on the blocked realm with you. Also, if you are on different realm and both of you have blocked it, I think you can't see each other anyway because of being on different realms

----------


## nav4321

I cant see 3724 port in my netstat -n when i'm in org, what is the solution for this? Guys?

please add me on skype - just4yousales 

i would appreciate help!

----------


## auxiliry

What exactly is the noodle cart doing that makes it so you can see the mobs? Is there any other way to duplicate this effect?

----------


## nillirk

> You might have to loot it yourself while she's in the group and nearby and then trade it over to her, maybe?





> Group roll doesn't work at all if he is not on the blocked realm with you. Also, if you are on different realm and both of you have blocked it, I think you can't see each other anyway because of being on different realms


Thanks guys. Yeah I tried testing it with a Vyra kill and she was not able to loot it at all, just went straight to me. It's too bad. I was trying to help her set up her firewall in Windows 8 but for some reason it would not block Stormpeaks even though the IP itself was in the blocked scope. Oh well...

----------


## Sorensenk

Anyone having issues leaving the cart and then attacking Vyragosa/TLPD? 
As a Paladin, I can get close enough to attack but everything despawns before I can attack after leaving cart.
I've wasted about a stack of carts trying to attack Vyragosa.

Would something like Lag7 help, since the mobs can technically be attacked after despawning?

----------


## Wiredxx

Figured I would upload a little collection of mine. For any pet loving hunters, It's really simple to tame beasts. It's just recommended you have gear with haste. Plus drums, potion of speed and macros that will cut down on clicking. As you see from my pictures I have 64% haste which gives me lots of time before stuff phases out. If done right you get it on the first try every time. If not, you have one more try before you have to wait 10 more minutes.

----------


## xHearts

> Figured I would upload a little collection of mine. For any pet loving hunters, It's really simple to tame beasts. It's just recommended you have gear with haste. Plus drums, potion of speed and macros that will cut down on clicking. As you see from my pictures I have 64% haste which gives me lots of time before stuff phases out. If done right you get it on the first try every time. If not, you have one more try before you have to wait 10 more minutes.


Was wondering what kind of haste you needed to tame pets. Thanks, +rep for info.

----------


## zoxi80

How to go Uldum please? All zones of vanilla have the sames ip.

----------


## Wiredxx

@xHearts

Yeah, I was trying to find out the good % of haste. 60+ is a good number to get a fast tame. I had other gear with haste on it. So, it was good to figure it out. Sometimes you will phase out nearly instant.. stupid RNG. But, figured I'd upload to give hunters hope lol

----------


## xHearts

> @xHearts
> 
> Yeah, I was trying to find out the good % of haste. 60+ is a good number to get a fast tame. I had other gear with haste on it. So, it was good to figure it out. Sometimes you will phase out nearly instant.. stupid RNG. But, figured I'd upload to give hunters hope lol


Yeah I'm trying to do it now with only 21.52% unbuffed haste. Very random when you'd phase out, but at least I figured out that you can just kill yourself from fall damage instead of waiting out the Sated debuff. :P

----------


## Wiredxx

> Yeah I'm trying to do it now with only 21.52% unbuffed haste. Very random when you'd phase out, but at least I figured out that you can just kill yourself from fall damage instead of waiting out the Sated debuff. :P


I didn't even think about that... good eye!

----------


## AG11

> nice to hear that tlpd is still there, killed vyra for 6 or 7 times in a row now... wasting a lot of carts! how did you kill vyra? wait on the same spot where the mob is reachable? i tried camping in one spot where the flight path goes right over it, easy to hit vyra, but last time vyra didnt took that path at all.. had to change position. do you have a map with spots where you can hit the mob within 40m ?


(A little more than you asked for, but I thought I'd throw in some stuff for those who are new to it. Head down to the Spots for info)

No, but Bor's Breath is the best place to wait overall. Before you go there, though: go to the cliff in between Brunnhildar village and the plains where all the frost proto-drakes hang out and eat the shaggy rhino-things. Pop a cart and wait, if she hasn't passed by after two carts she's either not on that path or she hasn't spawned. If Vyragosa/TLPD is on that route, it'll be coming from the direction of the village. You should be able to hit it with any ranged attack from the two larger outcroppings of rock on top of the cliff. If she fades before your attack goes off (GCD/lag bullshit), immediately do a 180, pop another cart, target the Vyra/TLPD, get rid of the cart and try again. If you miss her entirely, with this path it's best to just wait it out until she comes back around... although there is one more good spot you can hit her from, it's as she's heading south and about to reach the cliff that leads to the K3 area there's a little valley of sorts, stand on the western side and she'll fly right over you.

If after two carts on the Brunnhildar cliff there's no sign of Vyragosa/TLPD, head over to Bor's Breath. There's a pillar of rock, a pedestal of sorts, just to the east of the broken bridge. Stand on the little westernmost wedge-like point of that and use a cart. This spot can see all of the other routes, if Vyra/TLPD didn't spawn on the Brunnhildar path she'll be coming by this spot at some point. This one is a little more iffy as far as # of carts go because of how slow she flies and how long some of the paths are; I'll usually use five at the most and then just call it and come back later if she hasn't shown up yet. If she _does_ come by, you're probably not going to be able to hit her from that point; you'll have to look at her elevation to see where to fly to in order to get a good spot to shoot her down. As she passes by Bor's breath (east to west) she'll either be flying low, mid or high. 

Just depending on lag you may end up using a lot of carts to shoot vyragosa down (which is necessary in order to reset the spawn) even though she travels really slow. Like, painfully slow. TLPD can be a little trickier, it was straight up hauling ass. I'd say have no less than 10 carts set aside for when you finally see the TLPD, the last thing you want is to have to leave to go buy or make more carts after you've spotted it. So: each time you go you'll want 2 carts for Brunnhildar, 3-5 carts for Bor's, and at least 10 carts on standby for taking down Vyra/TLPD. Hopefully you don't use anywhere near that many - you might see Vyra on the first cart and whack her on the first try, it happens- but that should be the minimum.

Spots: There is no one spot where you can hit Vyra/TLPD on all her paths. I used about 20-40 carts just finding out which spots I can hit her from and which ones I can't. Tomorrow I'll find a map and scribble on it a little to give an idea of where the best shooting spots are. Offhand: to the west of and below Bor's breath there's several "shelves" of rock on the cliffs that you can use to hit her if she's on her low/mid paths, several on the north side and a couple on the south. After that area (if she's heading west), she'll either hook left/south (most of the time) or right/north (rarely). If she's flying high- as in, around the elevation of your spot on Bor's Breath or higher- she's going to hook south for sure. The point where she starts to curve south there's a cliff with a bunch of ledges; which one you'll use depends on how high she's flying but she can be shot down from _somewhere_ on that cliff no matter what elevation she's flying at. If she goes north, land on the roof of one of the houses at the edge of the village, the one on the right's the best one. If you miss her there, pass the village entirely until you reach the chokepoint just north of the village and try one of those ledges. There's one more path she takes, I've only seen her on it twice but your mileage may vary: she'll be flying west to east towards Bor's, then over Bor's where she either heads west towards the crash site or east towards the Terrace. Your best shot here is to hit her as she passes over Bor's, but if you miss you're kind of on your own- there are more places where you can hit her, but north of the Terrace the path that npc_scan provides is off by quite a bit. The northern side of the chasm just south of Ulduar has a series of 3 identical platforms hanging out over the chasm, the southernmost platform is right under her flight path and you can hit her from there, but do NOT hit the TLPD there unless you want to risk the body falling into the chasm.

Edit: I think the 1/6 ratio is a crock of shit, it may have once been the case but not anymore. I'm approaching 30 Vyragosa sightings and still at 1 Time-Lost sighting (I'm keeping an eye out for a friend). RNG might be RNG, but odds are still odds. I'm betting I hit 40 or so before my second sighting.

----------


## Alle23956

So does anyone have a step by step guide on how you get this working for Deepholm and Aeonaxx on mac using Little Snitch? It seems so different to how it's done in Windows...

----------


## Kaizuken

TLPD still works on EU 5.4.2

----------


## natsu91

Anyone know if TLPD has a Despawn?

----------


## Bokutox

Simple, have alternate IPs to block wow if any1 needs.

Killed aeonaxx several times for people and TLPD, have killed Vyrgossa over 50 times and TLPD about 4

Legit method! this way works to, but if u want other rares its a pain for Camle figurines if you have everyuthing blocked correctly

----------


## Kaizuken

> If you have a problem to be successful in World of warcraft.I will give you a secret that actually lies under your feet! If you are those people running around for GOLD in WOW this may help you follow the link below you will not be disapionted
> 
> http://d0b64ix7nep9fybk26uqek0y83.*******************/


↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨↨

It's a troll don't click on the website...

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Odd occurrence with Aoenaxx..I tried doing for an alt account, and all is well NPC spawn alarms goes off as soon as I log back in game, but he disappears after literally one second, and it looks like im in the normal zone.

Got it to work on my main account though.

----------


## WoWikoh

Keep getting ipv6 address with netstat -n

Tried to work with it but no avail

I already searched the thread and the only post (page 11) received no help:confused:

----------


## dohimer

Got aeonaxx with this and when I tried for TLPD I got vyragosa of course, but I tried again last night (for tlpd) and after a few minutes the noodle cart despawned. This didn't happen when I went for him last time. Could this be a blizzard fix? Or is this normal? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk

----------


## Yasu

I've tried this 10+ times already and still no success.

The problem I'm experimenting is that the zone's IP (deepholm) is the same as the IP in a zone like stormwind. After doing the BG part, I either get teleported to where the hearthstne is or I end up in deepholme but I'm not able to see the "Transfer error" message.

Can this be done in a server like mine?

----------


## Zemsta

Does anyone have any solution for Vashj'ir / Poseidus ? The zone is empty and can't use noodle carts / tigers underwater.
Any idea?

----------


## iinfii

did you tried a waterwalk elixir and used then a noodle card? perhaps this can work and if it works, just go down and spam aoe for dunno 20 min, perhaps works

my problem is:

allready collected minferal in felwood, but now if i start peerblock while in wow, i get a dc and cant start up wow again cause the streaming datas won't load :/

----------


## maidenchina

OMG thank you!! this worked perfectly! i only had to use 22 noodle carts! not sure if this is already posted, but here's how I did it : 

after setting up the ip blocking, and making sure it worked, I disabled peerblock, and first went to crystal song forest and took a flight path from there to ulduar. While on that flight path, I saw vyragosa, so I used /camp to quickly leave the flight path. logged back in, flew back to crystal song forest. Enabled peerblock, flew back to where I saw vyragosa. popped my noodle cart, and waited. Found her, killed her, then repeated that process, but instead of crystal song, I took a flight path from zul'drak. From that flight path, i flew to ulduar, and on the way, I saw TLPD. agan, /camp, log back in, fly back to zul'drak, enable peerblock, fly back to find TLPD. found a nice spot to wait for him where I could reach him with my ranged attack. Popped my noodle cart again, and waited. he finally came around, and i killed him.  :Big Grin:  went to where his body landed, popped another noodle cart, then spammed this macro:

/script VehicleExit();
/tar time
/loot

I then proceeded to fly off into the snowstorm on my new dragon. again, thank you so much for posting this!!

----------


## Wiredxx

> did you tried a waterwalk elixir and used then a noodle card? perhaps this can work and if it works, just go down and spam aoe for dunno 20 min, perhaps works
> 
> my problem is:
> 
> allready collected minferal in felwood, but now if i start peerblock while in wow, i get a dc and cant start up wow again cause the streaming datas won't load :/


No that will not work. Yes you can use the elixir and use the cart. But you're instantly thrown off and don't phase and you also waste a cart in the process. I'm still trying to figure out a way to do this. But, even if you're glitching underneath Vashj'ir you're still swimming.

----------


## FloofyBunnies

Are there any other unique bosses or rares that you can greatly benefit from by doing this crz glitch besides TLPD and Aeonaxx?

I was able to do Lord kazzak on one of my realms, have not seen Doomwalker up yet

----------


## AG11

> Got aeonaxx with this and when I tried for TLPD I got vyragosa of course, but I tried again last night (for tlpd) and after a few minutes the noodle cart despawned. This didn't happen when I went for him last time. Could this be a blizzard fix? Or is this normal? 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Noodle carts disappear after 3 minutes.

----------


## eugenesv

> I don't get this part, how to hit mob with spell, when cart is active you can't use spells, and when its inactive you can't see mob?


There is a X seconds delay (X depends on your lag) in between the time you cancel cart and the time mob disappears. But easiest is just kill without cart with AOE spell (either by standing in the special spot you can try google coordinates for/check out yourself (sry don't remember) or by falling through the area drake is flying and spamming AOE) and then get cart to see body, stand near it, cancel cart and spam-click on the body to get the loot

----------


## eugenesv

> You can do a lot. Since I have gold to spend. I've spent a lot to make carts and got the achievement in dalaran for all the books, all the rare mobs in northrend, all the rare mobs in outlands. I farm the world bosses in Hellfire, Shadowmoon on a weekly basis. Getting 2k+ worth of gold drops sometimes 15-20k+ worth of BoE epics. TLPD is easy to get. I'm still in the process of finding a method to get the mount in Vas'jir, and the camel in Uldum


Would you please clarify which bosses would be best for BoE epics? Thanks
And please please try to find the Uldum/Vashir solution - just saw the camel today in the raid - was so jelly ;-)

----------


## FloofyBunnies

> Would you please clarify which bosses would be best for BoE epics? Thanks


Someone on my realms have been killing these guys  :Frown:  which makes me not want to share

Doom Lord Kazzak drops 500g on kill + 2 BoE epics that sell between 100-10k 
Doomwalker (seems more rare) only drops ~50g on kill and a BoE axe that can sell upwards of 50k depending on realm

You can also tag them by walking near them and aggroing them while invisible (possible to do this with vyr/tlpd?) and saves you a noodle cart, but a cart is still required to loot

----------


## TeoG

> Someone on my realms have been killing these guys  which makes me not want to share
> 
> Doom Lord Kazzak drops 500g on kill + 2 BoE epics that sell between 100-10k 
> Doomwalker (seems more rare) only drops ~50g on kill and a BoE axe that can sell upwards of 50k depending on realm
> 
> You can also tag them by walking near them and aggroing them while invisible (possible to do this with vyr/tlpd?) and saves you a noodle cart, but a cart is still required to loot


How do you kill Doomwalker when he has 2m health? There's only like a 4 second window.

----------


## eugenesv

> Someone on my realms have been killing these guys  which makes me not want to share
> 
> Doom Lord Kazzak drops 500g on kill + 2 BoE epics that sell between 100-10k 
> Doomwalker (seems more rare) only drops ~50g on kill and a BoE axe that can sell upwards of 50k depending on realm
> 
> You can also tag them by walking near them and aggroing them while invisible (possible to do this with vyr/tlpd?) and saves you a noodle cart, but a cart is still required to loot


Thanks! Idd you don't need noodle cart to kill them - that's how I killed TLPD/Vyr and described in my earlier post - so you only need a cart to loot and a spot to aggro them from the ground (there is a spot for each path). Though you can't aggro them just by walking nearby, need AOE attack to do that (at least I've never aggroed when got my rare kills achi).

----------


## Wiredxx

> How do you kill Doomwalker when he has 2m health? There's only like a 4 second window.


If you read the thread you would know how.
I've also mentioned this method earlier. You use a cart, burst damage then use aoe abilities to attack the boss while it's invisible til he is dead. As a hunter I use explosive trap and snake trap. I kill doom lord in about 3 minutes. I am able to burst him down to 40% before a phase and I kill doomlord before he phases .

----------


## crille96

if its possible to get the myserios camel in uldum please pm me  :Smile:

----------


## xHearts

Not sure what's going on but I've killed Doomwalker three times two weeks ago, one time last week, and can't seem to find him up anymore.

There's this one satyr mob that's perpetually dead and I see him even though I come in through different IPs. :/

----------


## nearvincent

when i try to log back into wow is stuck on logging into game server?

----------


## Dooble

ok. i've found a way to farm CRZ blocker across servers - has anyone else found this before is it just me? 3rd doom lord kill within 30 mins now.

----------


## nearvincent

how would i pull aeonaxx?

----------


## auxiliry

> how would i pull aeonaxx?


Use the BG/alt + F4 method for deepholm. You won't need a noodle cart and have plenty of time to kill the dragon/loot the mount.

----------


## Surol

How do I unblock the zone after I'm done? Or is it unblocked automatically?

----------


## adolphin

> ok. i've found a way to farm CRZ blocker across servers - has anyone else found this before is it just me? 3rd doom lord kill within 30 mins now.


If you start the block in different outland zones, I found this about 2 years ago. Same for northrend.

----------


## nearvincent

i havent seen aeonaxx spawning, what do i do?

----------


## nillirk

> i havent seen aeonaxx spawning, what do i do?


probably just need to wait..

----------


## auxiliry

> i havent seen aeonaxx spawning, what do i do?


Rolling restarts happened in US on Thursday morning. I think it takes atleast 72 hours for it to spawn, not 100% on that though.

----------


## masterick

----------edited

----------


## adolphin

Anyone else encountering problems with aeonnax?

----------


## masterick

edited--------

----------


## crille96

if its possible to get the myserios camel in uldum please pm me

----------


## adolphin

> if its possible to get the myserios camel in uldum please pm me


workin on it

----------


## crille96

cool @adolphin let me know if it really works mate

----------


## zoxi80

It is nerf?

Today, I want go to kill Doomwalker in Shadowmoon Valley, so I take the ip of Shadowmoon Valley : 195.12.247.46
I create an intbound rules : 195.12.247.26 - 195.12.247.66
I create an outbound rules : 195.12.247.46


I go in the zone and I have not the error but the ip of the zone is changed.

Help plz.

Ps : sorry for my english.

----------


## adolphin

Easy mode way to do this is just block all IPS under port 3724 from .1 to .255

So 195.12.134.233 will be in my filter as:
195.12.134.1 - 195.12.134.255

Do that for all addressed shown under :3724

----------


## zoxi80

Thx Adolphin !

----------


## Zizzzzy

Thanks all. Picked up Time-Lost and Camel last night. Unfortunately Uldum was not as elegant as Storm Peaks and required a bit more luck and some Cold Carting at spawn points, but didn't take very long at all. I was able to block my Feralas and CRZ a second mount for a friend. Unfortunately my buff ran out a minute before I could get a 3rd.

Sadly, Looks like my Deepholm is on my server IP and I have not found a way to get a tag on that one yet. Are there any methods I have missed in the various threads for tagging Aeonaxx if your Server IP and Zone IP match the xxx.xxx.ccc.xxx IP range?

----------


## QuadcoreX

Question cause maybe I missed it in the pages, but do I need to be killing the vyragosa's? Someone told me they will change via time.. Not sure i believe that

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Question cause maybe I missed it in the pages, but do I need to be killing the vyragosa's? Someone told me they will change via time.. Not sure i believe that


I know killing them will force the respawn in ~6 hours. Though I can not confirm, it does not really make sense for a non killed rare to despawn then respawn... so would bet on this not being true. Weekly maint could cause a "respawn" if your waiting takes you through a maint window.

You may as well take the time to kill them, its good practice to learnt eh flight path and find your kill spots that don't leave the mobs on the side of a cliff unlootable  :Big Grin: 

I have 3 CRZ avail to me, took my 4th to find my Timelost, so only had to wait out one 6hr respawn timer.

----------


## QuadcoreX

> I know killing them will force the respawn in ~6 hours. Though I can not confirm, it does not really make sense for a non killed rare to despawn then respawn... so would bet on this not being true. Weekly maint could cause a "respawn" if your waiting takes you through a maint window.
> 
> You may as well take the time to kill them, its good practice to learnt eh flight path and find your kill spots that don't leave the mobs on the side of a cliff unlootable 
> 
> I have 3 CRZ avail to me, took my 4th to find my Timelost, so only had to wait out one 6hr respawn timer.



Yeah i know the path so guess ill just kill em, I have about 10 CRZ's avail to me over a few toons, all vyragosas. Thanks though!


Also does uldum actually work, i've used about 100 noodle carts and found 0 figurines, I seem to have better luck just running every 12 hours without crz blocked. >_>

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Yeah i know the path so guess ill just kill em, I have about 10 CRZ's avail to me over a few toons, all vyragosas. Thanks though!
> 
> 
> Also does Uldum actually work, I've used about 100 noodle carts and found 0 figurines, I seem to have better luck just running every 12 hours without crz blocked. >_>


Yep. As I said above I was not able to find a figurine by Flight point locating it, probably since half the nodes cant be within range of NPCscan while on flight path. I cold carted the other side of the zone to check the missing nodes and found one after about 20 carts or so. The first figurine I found was the one I needed... lucky.

I have not seen it mentioned in any of the threads... however being a passenger in 2 seat mount gives you a vehicle bar similar to Noodle cart. Does it potentially provide the same phasing to give a way to easily scan the zone? Has anybody tried before I go out tonight to give it a shot?

----------


## grigore

Although I'm a bit late to the party, I'm glad it's not fixed. I had given up hope on TLPD since WotLK. Managed to get both Aeonaxx and TLPD in 24 hours thanks to this method. Cheers!




> Question cause maybe I missed it in the pages, but do I need to be killing the vyragosa's? Someone told me they will change via time.. Not sure i believe that


They don't change nor they despawn. If Vyragosa is still flying around then TLPD will never spawn. So it's best to kill Vyragosa if you see her so that you reset the spawn timer and come back after 6-7 hours to see if TLPD spawned. Rinse and repeat until you get the mount.

----------


## QuadcoreX

Thanks to all that helped with this one. TLPD in the bags today. Moving on to uldum cold spawns now.

----------


## DrPsycho

So Deepholme was quite easy!
But how do you guys managed to get the camel-figurine in Uldum?
Iam disabled Uldum so there are no NPC's ... i tryed several servers but on no server there were a figurine (even no fake)

Could you help me please?

----------


## Yasu

> Thanks all. Picked up Time-Lost and Camel last night. Unfortunately Uldum was not as elegant as Storm Peaks and required a bit more luck and some Cold Carting at spawn points, but didn't take very long at all. I was able to block my Feralas and CRZ a second mount for a friend. Unfortunately my buff ran out a minute before I could get a 3rd.
> 
> Sadly, Looks like my Deepholm is on my server IP and I have not found a way to get a tag on that one yet. Are there any methods I have missed in the various threads for tagging Aeonaxx if your Server IP and Zone IP match the xxx.xxx.ccc.xxx IP range?


I'm in the same situation. My server hosts Deepholm, so the CRZ method won't work. I want Aeonaxx so badly, but I can't get it haha  :Big Grin: 
If anyone knows a method to make this work, please answer, I'd appreciate it a lot.

----------


## adolphin

> I'm in the same situation. My server hosts Deepholm, so the CRZ method won't work. I want Aeonaxx so badly, but I can't get it haha 
> If anyone knows a method to make this work, please answer, I'd appreciate it a lot.


I MAY be able to help you out, I don't know the limits of my private exploit yet. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2953311 (Aeonnax / TLPD)

if you're interested, read that link of mine.

----------


## NiklasNikke

Would this be possible to use in a zone like Twilight Highlands? I want to kill mobs alone.

----------


## m4gixx

How do you tame Skoll as a Hunter using this trick? When I try to tame him he always disappears before Tame Beast has finished channeling.

----------


## Ronin4ever

> How do you tame Skoll as a Hunter using this trick? When I try to tame him he always disappears before Tame Beast has finished channeling.


Haste potions, haste gear, Bloodlust,...
Possibly lagging might help as well...

----------


## nillirk

I posted a couple of weeks ago that I was trying to get a friend the TLPD but she had a hard time getting her firewall setup in Win8. Anyway if I have her standing next to me when I make the kill while I am "phased out", will I be able to give it to her even though she didn't tag or contribute to the kill at all? Since the TLPD is BOP, will it prompt me in the tool tip window that it will be trade-able up to 2hrs? Thanks!

----------


## eugenesv

> I'm in the same situation. My server hosts Deepholm, so the CRZ method won't work. I want Aeonaxx so badly, but I can't get it haha 
> If anyone knows a method to make this work, please answer, I'd appreciate it a lot.


Or just read last few pages for a solution? Whichever server hosts whichever zone is absolutely irrelevant and doesn't change the method - which is blocking zone IP and entering the zone.
I just don't understand how the fact that the frist 3 registers (a,b,c) in your server IP aaa.bbb.ccc.xxx and zone IP aaa.bbb.ccc.zzz changes anything if you just follow the instructions provided by the OP.
The only issue could be if the IPs are IDENTICAL (e.g. in the example above XXX and ZZZ are also the same) - then you will get dc'ed when you block zone IP since it's also your server IP - and I doubt there is a solution to this one.

----------


## m4gixx

> Haste potions, haste gear, Bloodlust,...
> Possibly lagging might help as well...


Got it to work now. Used full haste gems in my regular gear and also activated my Core Hound's Bloodlust then sent him away and started taming.

----------


## Clementoss

> If you start the block in different outland zones, I found this about 2 years ago. Same for northrend.


How can you do that?

Can you explain it?:P

Rep to you if you will explain it :Smile:

----------


## Clementoss

Can someone else explain it fo me?:P

----------


## adolphin

> How can you do that?
> 
> Can you explain it?:P
> 
> Rep to you if you will explain it





> Can someone else explain it fo me?:P


Start in nagrand for example. Enable PeerBlock while in nagrand. Now go to hell fire Peninsula. You will have the mobs which belong to "nagrand" there. If you start in twisting nether and enable it there, you will then have twisting nether's mobs in hellfire Peninsula.

----------


## skeletonboy360

> I posted a couple of weeks ago that I was trying to get a friend the TLPD but she had a hard time getting her firewall setup in Win8. Anyway if I have her standing next to me when I make the kill while I am "phased out", will I be able to give it to her even though she didn't tag or contribute to the kill at all? Since the TLPD is BOP, will it prompt me in the tool tip window that it will be trade-able up to 2hrs? Thanks!


Wont work since she wont have the tag. Tried it.

----------


## Elegant996

I traded one to my friend using this method but he was also port blocking. I really do think so long as they are within the vicinity it'll work just fine. You can test it pretty easy, go find a Vyragosa and bring someone along.

----------


## storm4

Is it actually possible to use this to farm Elixir of Ancient Knowledge from Krol the Blade rare in Dread Wastes ?

----------


## Wiredxx

> Is it actually possible to use this to farm Elixir of Ancient Knowledge from Krol the Blade rare in Dread Wastes ?


I have yet to find an area in Pandaria to that has phasing. If anyone knows, that'll be great.

----------


## HardRock89

Hey Guys,

I have tried it several times but it does not work for me to get TLPD.
My problem is, that I get kicked to log in screen when I activate PeerBlock.
Could not find a solution in the posts I read.

Anybody had the same problem?

I play on WoW:EU

Thanks!

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have tried it several times but it does not work for me to get TLPD.
> My problem is, that I get kicked to log in screen when I activate PeerBlock.
> Could not find a solution in the posts I read.
> 
> Anybody had the same problem?
> 
> I play on WoW:EU
> ...


That means you are blocking your server.

You only need to block the single IP of your CRZ storm peaks.. not a whole range.

Post your IP results for any Pandaria zone and Storm Peaks if you still have trouble

----------


## Zizzzzy

> I have yet to find an area in Pandaria to that has phasing. If anyone knows, that'll be great.


It is my understanding that Pandaria contains no CRZ at all. I guess it could potentially be possible if you had a means (legit or not) to get yourself through the Fatigue zone from either Vanilla continents.

----------


## adolphin

> It is my understanding that Pandaria contains no CRZ at all. I guess it could potentially be possible if you had a means (legit or not) to get yourself through the Fatigue zone from either Vanilla continents.


Not possible, it's a different continent. Lol this is really really basic, how did you not know this? Same with northrend.

----------


## Piju

Not everyone knows these faboulous nice blue walls at the end of the world  :Smile: 
Yes, the World of Warcraft is a flat world and you would simply fall down to eternity and beyond if there wouldn't be these damn nice walls!

But adolphin is right, another Pandaria, Northrend, Kalimdor and Eastern Kingdoms all have different MapIDs  :Smile:

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Not possible, it's a different continent. *Lol this is really really basic, how did you not know this?* Same with northrend.


Woops, didn't mean to propose a hypothetical that was impossible. lol 


I'm still learning. Sometimes when you are still learning, things that seem basic today may not have been 4 weeks ago!

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2936954 (Peerblock and you - A guide to exploit CRZ)

And once you learn something cool is possible.. sometimes you have more questions about what is going on and why you get certain results.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2951822

And once you have a better understanding of how and why, you can apply that knowledge!

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2938680

And once your an expert...

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2953311


I'm somewhere between Step: 1 and Step: .... Profit 

Thanks for the follow up info guys  :Big Grin: 

lol

----------


## vaitefodersff

Cant get this to work for me ;(

----------


## xWPx

Well I got skoll using haste potion/elixer/blood lust. I can't seem to get the spirit bear. Used about 20 noodle carts in a row. No luck. Any tips.

----------


## vaitefodersff

if anyone post a video it would be great

----------


## Yasu

> I MAY be able to help you out, I don't know the limits of my private exploit yet. 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2953311 (Aeonnax / TLPD)
> 
> if you're interested, read that link of mine.


Waiting for the paycheck to arrive so I can give your service a try  :Smile: 




> Or just read last few pages for a solution? Whichever server hosts whichever zone is absolutely irrelevant and doesn't change the method - which is blocking zone IP and entering the zone.
> I just don't understand how the fact that the frist 3 registers (a,b,c) in your server IP aaa.bbb.ccc.xxx and zone IP aaa.bbb.ccc.zzz changes anything if you just follow the instructions provided by the OP.
> The only issue could be if the IPs are IDENTICAL (e.g. in the example above XXX and ZZZ are also the same) - then you will get dc'ed when you block zone IP since it's also your server IP - and I doubt there is a solution to this one.


In fact, the realm's IP matches completely Deepholm's IP, so I guess I'm screwed.

----------


## nillirk

> Woops, didn't mean to propose a hypothetical that was impossible. lol 
> 
> 
> I'm still learning. Sometimes when you are still learning, things that seem basic today may not have been 4 weeks ago!
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2936954 (Peerblock and you - A guide to exploit CRZ)
> 
> And once you learn something cool is possible.. sometimes you have more questions about what is going on and why you get certain results.
> 
> ...


Hey Zizz, I was totally thinking the same thing when I read that statement. For someone that was seemed to ask a lot of questions 4 weeks ago since he was still *learning* you would think that they would be a little NICER when others are asking *really really basic* questions.

----------


## Clementoss

> Start in nagrand for example. Enable PeerBlock while in nagrand. Now go to hell fire Peninsula. You will have the mobs which belong to "nagrand" there. If you start in twisting nether and enable it there, you will then have twisting nether's mobs in hellfire Peninsula.


Thanks, does that work in some way with Aeonaxx too?:P

----------


## rdruid69

Any way to use this on timeless isle? To stay there like forever?  :Big Grin:  Or at least 10s to kill the rares  :Big Grin:

----------


## SliceOfLife

> Any way to use this on timeless isle? To stay there like forever?  Or at least 10s to kill the rares


No, it's not a cross-realm zone.

----------


## Wasalin

Doing Aeonaxx is just Line the old Way that they "fixed" or is theresa extra trick that needs 2 be done ?  :Smile:

----------


## Oriolidae

There's a little something that i dont understand...
Some people say they switch zones and....they do some trick and they manage to kill vyra 10 times/day, i, however, cant manage to kill vyra more than 3 times a day(best case scenario). 
There's an IP adress that's always "ESTABLISHED", which i believe is my realm IP adress. No matter if im in northrend, outland, a capital city etc, that IP is always "ESTABLISHED" 
I found whats the IP of storm peaks and i have blocked it a month ago (i've used windows firewall and i never delete the rule, and yeah, ive been farming tlpd for a month, over 40 vyra kills, i havent seen tlpd yet) and that IP never changes either. I mean..no matter if i get into storm peaks from zuldrak or from icecrown, the IP is always the same.
What i cant figure out is how do u manage to kill 7-10 vyras per day, even more..? To me it seems like my realm IP is hosting vyra/tlpd.
Any help will be highly appreciated!

----------


## adolphin

Some servers "host" deepholme. I'm not entirely sure what the cause is but in my experience with selling these mounts some people just plain can't do Aeonaxx. This is pretty complex, and like women this may never be completely understood.

----------


## Planetdune

I just ordered (made a thread in the "can someone review this site for me" thread but couldn't wait lol...) the stone drake from ken's. (Ken's WoWService | Mounts & Pet for World of Warcraft) I tried this exploit myself for ages and didn't get it to work... I'll keep you guys updated how it goes (first time using that site so as always, I'm a bit "weary") .. crossing fingers  :Smile:

----------


## adolphin

> I just ordered (made a thread in the "can someone review this site for me" thread but couldn't wait lol...) the stone drake from ken's. (Ken's WoWService | Mounts & Pet for World of Warcraft) I tried this exploit myself for ages and didn't get it to work... I'll keep you guys updated how it goes (first time using that site so as always, I'm a bit "weary") .. crossing fingers


I'm highly repped for this exploit, if you want to go thru me instead.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2953311 (Aeonnax / TLPD)

----------


## Planetdune

> I'm highly repped for this exploit, if you want to go thru me instead.


Paid and completed. (already paid before you replied to my post)

All in all it went pretty smooth. I got what I paid for and that is all that matters I suppose  :Smile:  Don't get me wrong, not saying you wouldn't have done just as good or anything Adolphin! Just saying I wasn't scammed or worse  :Smile:

----------


## vaitefodersff

All servers just went offline , i loged fast and tryed to find aeonaxx and not up.....this shit dont works

----------


## Elegant996

> All servers just went offline , i loged fast and tryed to find aeonaxx and not up.....this shit dont works


Do you know that most of these rares have a tendency to despawn on server resets and do not like to reappear for 3 days or so thereafter? Aeonaxx and Poseidus tend to follow this model. A server reset will generally remove your chance of getting a mount.

----------


## vaitefodersff

I just got banned using this shit i dont even looted the ****ing mount....18k achivement points , play since day one , full t3 , scarab lord ect.......TY ALOT FOR THIS SHIT

----------


## adolphin

> I just got banned using this shit i dont even looted the ****ing mount....18k achivement points , play since day one , full t3 , scarab lord ect.......TY ALOT FOR THIS SHIT


I've been using a straight up hack for this for a long time, no ban yet. You use pqr / Honorbuddy / Lua unlocker / fh lately?

----------


## vaitefodersff

> I've been using a straight up hack for this for a long time, no ban yet. You use pqr / Honorbuddy / Lua unlocker / fh lately?



of course not.....i dont use any cheats i only tryed this

----------


## Wiids

> of course not.....i dont use any cheats i only tryed this


Sounds like your full of shit. Also, you must be an idiot to exploit on such a valuable account.

----------


## xHearts

> Sounds like your full of shit. Also, you must be an idiot to exploit on such a valuable account.


"I never did anything bad on this account ... except that one time when my cousin ran a bot while I was on vacation"

----------


## adolphin

> "I never did anything bad on this account ... except that one time when my cousin ran a bot while I was on vacation"


Lololololol

----------


## Zizzzzy

> I just got banned using this shit i dont even looted the ****ing mount....18k achivement points , play since day one , *full t3 , scarab lord ect.*......TY ALOT FOR THIS SHIT


Exploiting on your Scarab Lord account... right...

----------


## Kaizuken

> i just got banned using this shit i dont even looted the ****ing mount....18k achivement points , play since day one , full t3 , scarab lord ect.......ty alot for this shit


100% troll

----------


## Piju

Either he's a troll or insanely stupid for not having another account for backup. My bet is troll. 
But if that's all true, don't make others responsible for your loss, you did use an exploit and knew that there is a risk  :Wink:

----------


## Fureezing

After multiple tries of just blocking ip and using carts I found the FP method to be more effective and accessing SP from different zones really opened up the chances. Got my drop just now, he was on Uld fp on west side before frozen lake flying south. Happy Hunting!

----------


## The_Cat

Thanks to this method, I was able to get Aeonaxx, but sadly I have spent many cart on trying to tame loque. No luck there  :Frown:

----------


## Piju

> Thanks to this method, I was able to get Aeonaxx, but sadly I have spent many cart on trying to tame loque. No luck there


Somewhere in this trhead I read, that you need a huge amount of haste in order to tame a beast with this method...

----------


## Wiredxx

> Somewhere in this trhead I read, that you need a huge amount of haste in order to tame a beast with this method...


This is what I had told him.

It's all based upon luck. When transfer aborts it will refresh itself every 20 seconds. You can try to pop everything you have as soon as it aborts then tame right away and that MIGHT help you.



> /script VehicleExit();
> /cast Tame Beast


I use an addon called "Buttonforge" I can can put bars anywhere I want and setup a keybind right there without going through settings. So when I'm in a vehicle I can see the bars still.
But haste plays a big factor when you want to tame something.

----------


## Zizzzzy

Edit: Due to some questioning the need to do the additional CRZ group steps prior to joining the BG, I went back to test to confirm. I was able to skip these steps and can confirm they are not required. I must have still been muttering with ranges when I switched to testing that method. Sorry for any misdirection for anybody. In this situation still however, it is important to only block your CRZ realm ip and not to bother with ranges. Below wills till work, however has redundant steps.

So in my case I was having a lot of trouble with the standard BG method for Deepholm as my server was part host. My xxx.xxx.*ccc*.xxx IP was the same so all attempts to block my CRZ ip (even single IP of the CRZ server) when retuning from a BG Alt-F4 would produce a "Character not Found".

I theorized that the only way I could get booted back to my default Login realm with an IP block instead of my home realm CRZ, I would need to not be on my server when I join the BG.

These are the Steps that worked for me:

•	Go to your Deepholm, record your CRZ IP
•	Queue for Ordos or Celestial World boss, accept an invite that forces you to Server change to a new CRZ Deepholm.
•	Enable the Block on YOUR CRZ Deepholm, Queue for random BG.
•	When Queue pops, leave raid and immediately accept BG queue
•	Alt-F4 and Block the Deepholm CRZ you were phased to when you joined the World boss raid.
•	Wait your 5 minutes, log back in. You should be dumped to your Login Server's Deepholm.

Twice when I was doing this for some unknown reason when I logged back in instead of getting my empty home realm I was on another random CRZ, I simply requeued for another BG, Alt-F4 and blocked the range for the new random CRZ server and logged back in... this time getting my home server as I expected.

---------------

Example with numbers:

*xxx.xxx.123.175* - Login Server
*xxx.xxx.123.185* - CRZ Deepholm

Using standard Alt-F4 with a Block on *xxx.xxx.123.185* would produce Character not Found. I would expect with *xxx.xxx.123.185* blocked that you would be bounced back to *xxx.xxx.123.175*, however you are not. Every attempt resulted in either "Character not found" by hitting too early, or an empty zone by doing too late and hitting offline mode.

Using the above Realm shift and home CRZ block prior to joining BG, your characters last world location is on a different server and allows the client to default you to your *xxx.xxx.123.175* version of Deepholm. (at least that's the best theory I have without really knowing whats going on)

Hope this helps some of the folks who were stuck on this one due to hosting the CRZ. I had to wait several days to get mine, didnt end up spawning till late Thursday

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Just started trying the method, and I'm already stuck.

12.129.222.223
Stormwind

12.129.222.225	ESTABLISHED
12.129.222.223	TIME_WAIT
12.129.254.226	TIME_WAIT
12.129.222.229	ESTABLISHED
Storm Peaks

Which one do I disable? I came in from Icecrown, near the Argent Tournament, if that matters.

EDIT: I'm dumb, didn't read the entirety of the opening post.

----------


## Piju

It doesn't matter where you come from when you want to figure out which IP stormpeaks has.
Just block 12.129.222.1 to 12.129.222.255. Then fly to Crystalsong Forest/Zul'drak/Icecrown and enable the block. Then fly to Storm Peaks. You should get the message "Transfer aborted: Instance not found"

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Just started trying the method, and I'm already stuck.
> 
> 12.129.222.223
> Stormwind
> 
> 12.129.222.225	ESTABLISHED
> 12.129.222.223	TIME_WAIT
> 12.129.254.226	TIME_WAIT
> 12.129.222.229	ESTABLISHED
> ...


Rule of Thumb, you should only have two Established, TIME_WAIT are servers you have been connected too recently. The constant IP is your login server and can never be blocked.

A little tough to be 100% with the info you gave, but my guess would be:

The constant IP (always first in my case) is your Login IP and can not be blocked or you wont be able to connect to server and get character screen. In your case this looks to be 12.129.222.225

Your Stormwind IP is 12.129.222.223, the TIME_WAIT means its a server you were transferred from, and in the above case is showing because you were recently shifted from this server when you headed to Storm Peaks.

Your Storm Peaks looks to be 12.129.222.229, I would try blocking this one.

The TIME_WAIT on 12.129.254.226 is most likely your Icecrown CRZ server since you flew in from that zone.

So, while outside of storm peaks, block 12.129.222.229 .. and fly in from Icecrown, with aborted error you should show your Login Server (222.225) and the (254.226) version of Storm Peaks. Once you have that process down, fly in from different surrounding zones and as long as they don't share the same exact IP as your blocked SP CRZ, you will get a unique one each time. In my case, I had 4 servers in my cluster, so with the one blocked that left me 3 to work with. Flew in from Zul'drek, Dragonblight, and Icecrown.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> It doesn't matter where you come from when you want to figure out which IP stormpeaks has.
> Just block 12.129.222.1 to 12.129.222.255. Then fly to Crystalsong Forest/Zul'drak/Icecrown and enable the block. Then fly to Storm Peaks. You should get the message "Transfer aborted: Instance not found"


If interpreted their numbers correctly, that IP range block would prevent them from being able to log into the game and DC them the second they enabled it.... 

I started off with using ranges, but found you can gain access to more servers if you only block your default CRZ ip directly and not the range it is in.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I did a range between those two established ones, got an empty zone, and used a noodle kit to find Vyragosa, that jerk. So, I did it right on my first try surprisingly.

Only problem I've found is that I can't attack her. I'm a fury warrior, blacksmith/jewelcrafting. No way to attack Vyragosa except with Heroic Throw and Throw. Problem is that as soon as I leave the noodle kit, Vyra despawns and I go back to my empty phase almost immediately. Is there something I can do as a warrior to fix this? Or should I get to leveling my alts to do it?

----------


## thehennyy

pull with range attack, then spam aoe until you think its enough to get the dragon down, use next noodle cart to loot

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

that's the problem though; I can't attack it when I leave the cart. The moment I leave the noodle cart, it phases out.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> that's the problem though; I can't attack it when I leave the cart. The moment I leave the noodle cart, it phases out.


You can hit the phased out mob with AoE is what they are saying. You can Heroic Throw to tag wait a sec for her to get to melee range, then pop Bladestorm. Basically use any ranged instant to tag. Even taunt should work.

----------


## masterick

> So in my case I was having a lot of trouble with the standard BG method for Deepholm as my server was part host. My xxx.xxx.*ccc*.xxx IP was the same so all attempts to block my CRZ ip (even single IP of the CRZ server) when retuning from a BG Alt-F4 would produce a "Character not Found".
> 
> I theorized that the only way I could get booted back to my default Login realm with an IP block instead of my home realm CRZ, I would need to not be on my server when I join the BG.
> 
> These are the Steps that worked for me:
> 
> •	Go to your Deepholm, record your CRZ IP
> •	Queue for Ordos or Celestial World boss, accept an invite that forces you to Server change to a new CRZ Deepholm.
> •	Enable the Block on YOUR CRZ Deepholm, Queue for random BG.
> ...


I tried something similar but i never thought about the cross realm raid trick, my idea is block the secondary ip when you get the instance not found, the problem is if i block too many ips the game kick me to the character screen again.

----------


## cyrus103

Anyone know any other tricks with this other than TLPD and Aeonaxx?

----------


## eugenesv

> I tried something similar but i never thought about the cross realm raid trick, my idea is block the secondary ip when you get the instance not found, the problem is if i block too many ips the game kick me to the character screen again.


Don't get it from your and the other poster's what the problem is. My server also hosted Deplholm and it still works just fine. The previous poster mentions something about 'hitting too early or too late' - that's just doing it wrong. All you have to do is get to random BG, alt-F4, wait 10min to get kicked, block CRZ Deepholm (xxx.xxx.123.185) and log back in - that's it.
If instead of xxx.xxx.123.175 you get to another ip, just block that one as well - and obviously don't block too wide of a range.
What's the point of this realm shift? It does exactly the same thing as random BG - which is, transfers you to a zone with a different Deepholm IP as to allow you to block your previous CR Z Deepholm ip without getting dc'ed.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> •	Go to your Deepholm, record your CRZ IP
> •	Queue for Ordos or Celestial World boss, accept an invite that forces you to Server change to a new CRZ Deepholm.
> •	Enable the Block on YOUR CRZ Deepholm, Queue for random BG.
> •	When Queue pops, leave raid and immediately accept BG queue
> •	Alt-F4 and Block the Deepholm CRZ you were phased to when you joined the World boss raid.
> •	Wait your 5 minutes, log back in. You should be dumped to your Login Server's Deepholm.


I followed this method and got the Phosphorescent Stone Drake off of Aeonaxx, thank you! I would suggest a macro for people with faster computers though: "/run LeaveParty()", and put it on your action bar so you can hit it quickly. I had to start this over several times because I couldn't hit the que and leave party in a reasonable time frame.

----------


## albyalby12

My questions is, how exactly are you suppose to use the FP method

----------


## JoachimIdland

Can anyone help me over skype with this? joi-pie

Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Zywie

Thanks OP, got Aeonaxx on first attempt today, Burning Legion EU.

----------


## wuthug

Is there any1 who can help me with this over skype? Im super exicited after finding this... Im on right now if theres any1 out there who's reading my message right now like man dude i could help this guy out it would only take me a minute..... =p! Thanks in advance fellas... 


(p.s. Im a super good pvper and am willing to help you out in return in arenas/rbgs.... US servers only... pst guys!! Im super chill!)

----------


## wuthug

Will actually pay you gold on Tichondrius/Horde to help me out with this till i get it.... cmon now thats FREE GOLD! LOL

----------


## SliceOfLife

If you want me to do this on your account and you're Oceanic based, inbox me.

----------


## Alissa

Got both - Aeonaxx and TLPD today when trying this tool out, thanks so much ^^

----------


## xoc123

I can't get the deepholm to work.  that is my SW IP and here is deepholm Attachment 16914

which IPs should I block? i tried 195.12.242.194 to 195.12.242.234 but then I can't connect to the server

----------


## Alissa

> I can't get the deepholm to work.  that is my SW IP and here is deepholm Attachment 16914
> 
> which IPs should I block? i tried 195.12.242.194 to 195.12.242.234 but then I can't connect to the server


Can't see the images, maybe upload them to some external site?

----------


## jackthecat

Can somebody give me a hint/trick how to catch the mob before it disappears!

I spam my hunter macro:

/script VehicleExit();
/stopattack
/tar Time-Lost [nodead]
/tar vyragosa [nodead]
/cast Explosive Shot
/stopattack
/stopattack


...but I'm still too slow and can't hit it!

----------


## adolphin

> Can somebody give me a hint/trick how to catch the mob before it disappears!
> 
> I spam my hunter macro:
> 
> /script VehicleExit();
> /stopattack
> /tar Time-Lost [nodead]
> /tar vyragosa [nodead]
> /cast Explosive Shot
> ...


Target it before u leave the noodle cart. Click the exit button and just spam explosive shot on your bars. Works every time.

----------


## Alissa

By the way, could someone who has obtained Reins of Poseidus, give us a hint how did they do it? Much appreciated! I've tried with bg que and using different items but nothing seems to work.

----------


## QtDemon

I suck at doing this. Been trying the method posted by Zizzzzy but can't get that to work either. What should I be blocking exactly?

On my server I get:

xxx.16.119.21
xxx.16.119.23

both established. Am I suppose to be blocking a starting IP with a range lower than those two, and an ending IP with a range higher? 
Like, xxx.16.119.19 starting ip to 206.16.119.21 ending ip?


Thanks.

----------


## adolphin

> I suck at doing this. Been trying the method posted by Zizzzzy but can't get that to work either. What should I be blocking exactly?
> 
> On my server I get:
> 
> xxx.16.119.21
> xxx.16.119.23
> 
> both established. Am I suppose to be blocking a starting IP with a range lower than those two, and an ending IP with a range higher? 
> Like, xxx.16.119.19 starting ip to 206.16.119.21 ending ip?
> ...


Block:
xxx.16.119.1 to Xxx.16.119.255

----------


## QtDemon

> Block:
> xxx.16.119.1 to Xxx.16.119.255


That's what I originally had. Until I read what Eugenesv said earlier about not blocking a big range.

Anyway, I blocked 1 through 255 again, and I double checked to see if I could log into my character in Deepholm with Peerblock was enabled and I couldn't.
So I then disabled it, logged in and started following Zizzzy's steps, since my server hosts. I open up Oqueue and queue for world boss with a different server. Once I'm in the group and everything loads up I block my original server, queue for a bg, and take note of the IP address of the server I'm xrealmed to. Bg pops, I use a macro and instantly leave the group and click the join bg button. Once I load into the bg I alt+f4 wait for over 5 minutes. While I'm waiting I go ahead and block the server I was xreamled to in Peerblock. So now I have both my server and the xrealmed server blocked. 5 minutes later I relog and enter back on my character, I enable peerblock around the 75% mark when it gets stuck. I've tried several times and I either do it too early and get kicked back to the character selection screen, Or I load into my server. 

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks, again.

----------


## adolphin

That method is kinda ridiculous. I haven't bothered with it.

----------


## QtDemon

> That method is kinda ridiculous. I haven't bothered with it.


Yeah, it is. But I'm desperate.

Do you know of any other ways to do this while you're server is hosting?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

How do you help others get mounts with this? I've been doing Aeonaxx for my friend, but we keep screwing up and he can't see the loot. Aeonaxx flies way too fast for him to keep up, and he's got 310% flight speed.

----------


## adolphin

> How do you help others get mounts with this? I've been doing Aeonaxx for my friend, but we keep screwing up and he can't see the loot. Aeonaxx flies way too fast for him to keep up, and he's got 310% flight speed.


you do the exploit on their char. End of story no workaround.

----------


## darius7

Guys got a couple of questions. So what can i do if my oggrimar's ip and storm peak's ip are the same it doent happen always but most of the time is like this is there a way to prevent this?
And also i go to deepholm do all the procedure but there is no aeonaxx if i relog and do everything again is it possible for aeonaxx to have spawned or everytime time i do it i will be transfered to the same deepholm territory?

----------


## Zizzzzy

> That's what I originally had. Until I read what Eugenesv said earlier about not blocking a big range.
> 
> Anyway, I blocked 1 through 255 again, and I double checked to see if I could log into my character in Deepholm with Peerblock was enabled and I couldn't.
> So I then disabled it, logged in and started following Zizzzy's steps, since my server hosts. I open up Oqueue and queue for world boss with a different server. Once I'm in the group and everything loads up I block my original server, queue for a bg, and take note of the IP address of the server I'm xrealmed to. Bg pops, I use a macro and instantly leave the group and click the join bg button. Once I load into the bg I alt+f4 wait for over 5 minutes. While I'm waiting I go ahead and block the server I was xreamled to in Peerblock. So now I have both my server and the xrealmed server blocked. 5 minutes later I relog and enter back on my character, I enable peerblock around the 75% mark when it gets stuck. I've tried several times and I either do it too early and get kicked back to the character selection screen, Or I load into my server. 
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks, again.


I went back and made a note on my post you were following. Due to a few questioning the need for the additional steps I decided to try without and was indeed able to reproduce the desired end result without prior CRZ grouping. I must have indeed been doing something myself wrong still prior to introducing those steps to my trials.

As for your above post, everything looks ok with exception to a two things that potentially are wrong. You mentioned that you tried to block xxx.16.119.1 - xxx.16.119.255, however that should never work as your home server falls within that range. You need access to your home server to be logged into the game. There is really no reason to block a range, only block the single IP of your CRZ. If for some odd reason you get bumped to an alternative CRZ instead of an empty zone, just queue another BG and block that single IP too. That only ever happened once for me so you shouldn't need to worry about that.

At the end of your post you mentioned enabling the rule while logging in. Enable the rule before you even launch the client, there is no reason to not have it up and running before beginning the login process.

From your numbers above, your login ip is likely xxx.16.119.21, and your CRZ .23. You can confirm this by doing the Netstat check from the character screen as you will only have one established connection at this point, your login connection.. as your are not loaded into any world servers yet. You wont have any guessing to do between your login ip and your crz servers. As long as your login ip is not identical to the CRZ ip, you should be able to do this.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Guys got a couple of questions. So what can i do if my oggrimar's ip and storm peak's ip are the same it doent happen always but most of the time is like this is there a way to prevent this?
> And also i go to deepholm do all the procedure but there is no aeonaxx if i relog and do everything again is it possible for aeonaxx to have spawned or everytime time i do it i will be transfered to the same deepholm territory?


If they are identical, you may be cooked.... but if the xxx.xxx.xxx.DDD portion differs, you can still do it by blocking just the single ip of the CRZ.

As for Aeonaxx, mine didn't spawn for me until late Thursday.. I spent the whole week not 100% sure it was even working. Eventually it was up for me. In regards to the zone you get, if my understanding is correct, do to the need for BG Alt-F4 being required due to it being an instanced zone, I think you always and only can get pushed to your login IP instance of Deepholm, but don't quote me on that. That said, your login IP can change, and when it happened I suspected it may have been part result of my "communication problems" in game that could have triggered the flip.

----------


## Vnz

I did tlpd but today i seemed to make it twice to aeon but suddenly I cannot phase out from crz. When doing netstat I get 

TCP 192.168.0.13:58232 195.12.240.220:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.13:58615 195.12.240.221:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.13:58618 195.12.242.250:3724 ESTABLISHED

I blocked from 192.12.242.225 to 192.12.242.255. Think it's good?

----------


## QtDemon

> I went back and made a note on my post you were following...


I understand much more clearly now. Thanks. Although I'm still having some problems. I'm gonna go ahead and assume I'm unlucky with my login ip being the same with the CRZ ip, but I'm not certain because it's pretty confusing.I have 4 IP's in total that I'm working with that seem to randomly switch. Only the range numbers at the end, everything else is the same.


xxx.16.119.20
xxx.16.119.21
xxx.16.119.22
xxx.16.119.23

The two Ip's I get for deepholm constantly change. I had 22, and 21 when I began typing this. Now I have 22 and 20. I'm going to assume my login IP is 22. But I've tried on several different characters within half an hour of blocking the other 3. (20, 21, and 22.) I also blocked them before logging into the characters. Each time I was able to log in fine, but I was phased in with everyone else. 

I just tried blocking all 3, minus my login server which was 23 at the time. (I checked at the login screen, and it changed, again.) and I was not able to log in. "No instances available." So I'm going to go ahead and assume I have to block 2, and hopefully be kicked onto the third one. But with them changing so much and so quickly within 5 minutes I feel like this isn't possible.

Edit: Checked Deepholm again. It's now 23, and 20.

Edit2: Did the MoP trial on a different account on a low population realm. Got onto the home server on my first try. Still can't do it on my realm.

----------


## darius7

> If they are identical, you may be cooked.... but if the xxx.xxx.xxx.DDD portion differs, you can still do it by blocking just the single ip of the CRZ.
> 
> As for Aeonaxx, mine didn't spawn for me until late Thursday.. I spent the whole week not 100% sure it was even working. Eventually it was up for me. In regards to the zone you get, if my understanding is correct, do to the need for BG Alt-F4 being required due to it being an instanced zone, I think you always and only can get pushed to your login IP instance of Deepholm, but don't quote me on that. That said, your login IP can change, and when it happened I suspected it may have been part result of my "communication problems" in game that could have triggered the flip.


Thanks for the reply mate!

----------


## poolaney

I've gotten all the obtainable mounts and bosses possible with this technique, but I would like to talk with someone who knows more about how this method works. PM me if you think you could help. Also, is anyone paranoid about this? I've made 300k so far selling xmog from using this method. it's too good to last it seems. But so many people are using it, I wonder what the repercussion will eventually be. I guess no one wants to think about it.

----------


## cyrus103

Thanks for this guide. Got Time lost last night and Aeonaxx a week ago on first try!

----------


## cyrus103

> I've gotten all the obtainable mounts and bosses possible with this technique, but I would like to talk with someone who knows more about how this method works. PM me if you think you could help. Also, is anyone paranoid about this? I've made 300k so far selling xmog from using this method. it's too good to last it seems. But so many people are using it, I wonder what the repercussion will eventually be. I guess no one wants to think about it.


How do you sell xmog with this? Just curious

----------


## Alissa

Another use I've found for this excellent tool - probably has been noted somewhere but will post here instead someone who is interested, is reading:

Achievement and a pet - *Higher Learning* and *Kirin Tor Familiar*


*What you will need:*
*Time, unless extremely lucky and get all the real books with one try (more explanation below).*Noodle carts.CRZ disable tool.

This achievement requires you to read 8 different books in Dalaran. Doing so will grant you the achievement and a pet! *Some important facts about the achievement*:
The books have *set locations*:
*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Abjuration]*
Location: Dalaran Visitor Center (52.2,55.5), on the floor to the right as you go in, in front of the little table with books on it.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Conjuration]*
Location: Violet Citadel (30.9,46.3), group of bookcases on the right as you go in, Bottom of the left bookcase.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Divination]*
Location: Violet Citadel (26.5,51.7), Up the stairs to the left, on the floor in front of the bookcase, next to the sands of time portal.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Enchantment]*
Location: Threads of Fate (Cloth Armor shop)(43.6,47.1), Go up stairs out on the balcony on top of a crate to your right as you walk out onto the balcony.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic Illusion]*
Location: Violet Hold (64.5,52.8), as you go in head to the left and against the wall on the left crate, next to Archmage Timear.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Introduction]*
Location: Violet Gate (Crystal Portal)(56.7,46.1), to your right as you enter (northern bookcase) on the floor in front of bookcase.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Necromancy]*
Location: Legerdermain Lounge (46.9,39.1), Upstairs west room, empty bookcase.*[The Schools of Arcane Magic - Transmutation]*
Location: Legerdermain Lounge (46.9,39.8), 1st floor western bookcase near the door.*A picture of all the books and their locations* (*link,* just in case the picture doesn't work):
The books *respawn timer* is known to be around 3-4 hours.If noone clicks on a book, it stays there forever. If someone clicks on the book, *it will despawn in about 3 minutes*.Theres no set amount of people who can click on a book - if someone clicked on a book, infinite amount of people can still click on it until it despawns. The *despawn timer starts* when the first person clicks on the book.*There is a chance that a fake book will spawn.* Fake books have different names and won't count towards the achievement, but they share the spawn and despawn timers with the real books. So if you click on a fake book and it despawns, there's a chance that next time an actual book will spawn.*Conclusion: always click on a fake book aswell, to make it despawn, so you can check back in a few hours for the real book.*

*Now to the important part - how to get the achievement with the disable CRZ tool:*
Go to Dalaran and check the IP with windows command tool (guide how to do it is atthe beginning of this thread). You should see something like this:
Now go to Icecrown (or any other close area which has a different IP - you'll "feel" and see the phasing) and do the IP command again. You should see something like this:
NOTE! One IP has stayed the same, the other (bottom one) has changed. The new IP on the second picture is Icecrown's and we are going to keep that.*STAY IN ICECROWN!*Open Windows Firewall and *block Dalaran IP* (which is the new established ip on the second picture). Use the firewall ip-blocking tool to block a range of IP's but dont block Icecrown's AND the original host IP which is the same on both pictures (or you'll get disconnected). In my case I would block something like 195.12.234.145-195.12.234.175. Oh, and I personally create only an "Outbound rule"!Enable the rule and *fly back to Dalaran*. You notice that everything is empty and there are no books up.Go to the locations where the books should be and *use noodle carts*. Remember, try to stay as close as possible to the book's spawn location.Once you are in the noodle cart, you see all the books up and you can click on them while you are still in the cart - *you need only one cart per book* unless you placed yourself too far away.If you get a fake book, still click on the book (check the fact list about the books above), and repeat the IP blocking in about 4 hours. Hopefully you'll get the right book then.

*Happy hunting!*

----------


## Wiids

> -snip


This is a great guide for everybody who still needed this achievement, especially since its so boring and can take a while to get normally. Took me about 3-4 months checking back during wotlk, I wish I could have done it in 10 minutes! +rep

----------


## Kranscherizer

im tryin to use this for taming the spirit beasts and i finally managed to make it work...in grizzly hills....
i tried taming the spirit bear with lust+taming-glyph+haste pot ...its just not fast enough...

could it work if i'd use Lag7 ( ) just...hypothetically?

----------


## 403Forbidden

This works perfectly for TLPD/Vyragosa.... however im having a LOT of issues with Deepholme.

I've been trying this for past 4-5 days, about 20-30 tries per day per character, and so far i havent been able to get it to work once.
Either i do it too early (and get "character not found" and get ported to my HS location), or i log in to the "normal" area.

After reading what Z posted, i thought maybe i had same issue - however even when attempting his steps, i still did not manage to get this to work.
here is what i did:

1) Ask a cross-realm friend to invite me ( i change CRZ). At this point i block my original CRZ and write down the new one in notepad.
2) queue for BG
3) leave party and queue for BG at same time (using macro) - chat log confirms leaving party just before the bg is joined. At this point i have the "new" CRZ's blocked.
4) logout/alt+f4 out of bg
5) after 5 minutes i log back in. I will now appear in my old crz.

To clarify, at step 3 i have only the new CRZ blocked, because if i block both old AND new crz, then when i try to login at 5) i get the character not found or instance servers not available

Any help? Anyone? Please?

----------


## Elegant996

> Any help? Anyone? Please?


Why are you doing it the hard way? Just find the IP you need to block (you should already know it based on your post). Enter Deepholm. Queue for a random BG. Enter BG. Alt-F4.

After which block the IP like so: xxx.xxx.xxx.50 to xxx.xxx.xxx.100 (assuming the last number was 75; try to aim 25 below and 25 above as your IP range).

Wait 5 minutes, re-enter, kill it. Remember that rares do not always spawn on a server reset and can take up to 3 days to spawn.

None of this ask friend for CRZ invite stuff.

----------


## 403Forbidden

> Why are you doing it the hard way? Just find the IP you need to block (you should already know it based on your post). Enter Deepholm. Queue for a random BG. Enter BG. Alt-F4.
> 
> After which block the IP like so: xxx.xxx.xxx.50 to xxx.xxx.xxx.100 (assuming the last number was 75; try to aim 25 below and 25 above as your IP range).
> 
> Wait 5 minutes, re-enter, kill it. Remember that rares do not always spawn on a server reset and can take up to 3 days to spawn.
> 
> None of this ask friend for CRZ invite stuff.


Because, as i wrote before:



> I've been trying this for past 4-5 days, about 20-30 tries per day per character, and so far i havent been able to get it to work once.
> *Either i do it too early (and get "character not found" and get ported to my HS location), or i log in to the "normal" area.*


And if you read previous posts carefully, Z mentions that he had similar issue due to his login server IP matching his CRZ ip, and my "extra" steps were his way of fixing that.


UPDATE:

After having spent more time on this, and fiddled with different options, it seems that whenever it *SHOULD* go through, it gives me a "No instances are available" error.

Can anyone confirm successfully doing this trick since the great instance server downtime of ~2days ago? I.e. is it just my singular case, or do other people have same issues now in past couple of days?

----------


## Kranscherizer

> Can anyone confirm successfully doing this trick since the great instance server downtime of ~2days ago? I.e. is it just my singular case, or do other people have same issues now in past couple of days?


I did it several times today and it worked like a charm. The only weird thing is...there was no Aeonaxx ._.

Edit: Forgot to say that I'm on EU (incase you were wonderin).

Edit²: Tried it on a different Realm with same result. CRZ successfully disabled but no Aeonaxx. 
Other rares were up tho (the shale spider and the stupid worm).
Maybe I'm just unlucky and on both realms are ppl doin the same trick or he just didn't spawn in yet since there was a restart on saturday morning
I believe...

----------


## xHearts

> im tryin to use this for taming the spirit beasts and i finally managed to make it work...in grizzly hills....
> i tried taming the spirit bear with lust+taming-glyph+haste pot ...its just not fast enough...
> 
> could it work if i'd use Lag7 ( ) just...hypothetically?


I got Skoll and Loque with this method (and I have Gondria from pre-CRZ Cata) but Arcturis is pretty hard for some reason. I tried Lag7 and maybe I didn't use it right but it didn't work as well as I thought it would.

How's your haste? I tried to swap out gear with lots of haste and reforged more haste and barely got the other two mentioned above.




> I did it several times today and it worked like a charm. The only weird thing is...there was no Aeonaxx ._.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say that I'm on EU (incase you were wonderin).
> 
> Edit²: Tried it on a different Realm with same result. CRZ successfully disabled but no Aeonaxx. 
> Other rares were up tho (the shale spider and the stupid worm).
> Maybe I'm just unlucky and on both realms are ppl doin the same trick or he just didn't spawn in yet since there was a restart on saturday morning
> I believe...


Could just be bad luck, or someone else got to it before you. Fortunately you only need to get Aeonaxx once.

Think about all the suckers who are camping it the normal way and waiting a little bit doesn't seem so bad :P

----------


## Kranscherizer

> I got Skoll and Loque with this method (and I have Gondria from pre-CRZ Cata) but Arcturis is pretty hard for some reason. I tried Lag7 and maybe I didn't use it right but it didn't work as well as I thought it would.
> 
> How's your haste? I tried to swap out gear with lots of haste and reforged more haste and barely got the other two mentioned above.


God I love you so much. I gave up taming after I first tried it with Arcturis but tred it once more with Drums and ~11k haste on Loque....worked!!
Seems like the Grizzly Hills Zone server is not as retarded as the Sholazar one and taming Arcturis this way is nigh impossibru.
Fortunately I managed to camp him the other night with taming macro bound to a G-Key watching Sherlock on 2nd screen  :Big Grin: 

GL fellow huntsmen, camp Arcturis, disable the shit out of Sholazar and get yer Loque!

----------


## Alissa

> I did it several times today and it worked like a charm. The only weird thing is...there was no Aeonaxx ._.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say that I'm on EU (incase you were wonderin).
> 
> Edit²: Tried it on a different Realm with same result. CRZ successfully disabled but no Aeonaxx. 
> Other rares were up tho (the shale spider and the stupid worm).
> Maybe I'm just unlucky and on both realms are ppl doin the same trick or he just didn't spawn in yet since there was a restart on saturday morning
> I believe...


Bear in mind that there were rolling restarts on the servers on Saturday and it may take days before Aeonaxx spawns after that.

----------


## Soulkiffer3

already fixed for tlpd ?

----------


## Kranscherizer

> already fixed for tlpd ?


After killing Vyragosa 3 times yesterday I'd say: No.

----------


## dave_maltby

I'm having issues with TLPD and attacking him from the Noodle Cart.

Annoyingly he i spawned at the moment and keeps flying past me.

I've tried the included Macros in this thread and they never exit the vehicle, I've tried a simple cast macro, exiting the vehicle and spamming the macro again to no avail.

I've been trying on my Paladin and swapped to my Hunter for increased range incase that was the problem.

If anyone has any ideas that would be great.

Also my latency is only about 25ms so I'm wondering if I need more lag.

----------


## Alissa

To everyone who haven't seen Aeonaxx for ages - don't give up! I started camping Doomwalker and Doomlord almost a week ago and none of them were up. I was checking at least once/twice per day and I'm on low-pop realm so I doubt anyone else is using that method. I was almost giving up and thinking there must be something wrong with th CRZ until today - when Doomwalker was up! My server has had 2-3 resets and I think they have been affecting the spawntimers and making me think the rares don't spawn anymore.

----------


## 403Forbidden

I am literally unable to get Aeonaxx to work.

3 results are:

1) Character not found -> probably too early -> login prevented, can attempt to relog to same location
2) Log in to normal CRZ -> probably too late -> login as if i did nothing special
3) "Instance servers not available" -> ??? -> login to HS location

I have never, not once out of hundreds (literally) of attempts got to anything except these three outcomes :/ Europe btw

----------


## Kranscherizer

Dun diddly did the lootings and the tamings today, so everything still works as before!

----------


## 403Forbidden

Im only talking about Aeonaxx btw, it's only the deepholme that im having issues with. 
(still have them btw. tried again 20 or so times earlier today. Still either "no instance servers available" or "character not found").

The TLPD etc works just fine

----------


## adolphin

> Im only talking about Aeonaxx btw, it's only the deepholme that im having issues with. 
> (still have them btw. tried again 20 or so times earlier today. Still either "no instance servers available" or "character not found").
> 
> The TLPD etc works just fine


Sounds like you're logging in too early. That's how you get those errors.

----------


## 403Forbidden

> Sounds like you're logging in too early. That's how you get those errors.


Okay, i JUST did a new attempt. Here is my step by step.
1) Go to deepholme.
2) do the netstat -n | find ":3724" I find two addresses - xxx.xx.xxx.203:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.204:3724 (both Established).
3) i queue for BG. BG pops. I enter bg, and alt+f4.
4) I wait for 8 minutes.
5) I use peerblock to block xxx.xx.xxx.175 - xxx.xx.xxx.230
6) When i try to login, i cannot login to my home realm (Kilrogg EU). It it physically impossible to login on it while my peerblock is active.
7) deactivate peerblock, get to the character selection screen. 
8 ) Login to character. When loading bar is ~90% done, i enable peerblock.
9) I receive "No instance servers available" error, get popped back to char screen. My char is now at my HS location.

This is why i assumed i was having same issue as Z described, however his method of switching CRZ didnt work for me either.

----------


## Alissa

> Okay, i JUST did a new attempt. Here is my step by step.
> 1) Go to deepholme.
> 2) do the netstat -n | find ":3724" I find two addresses - xxx.xx.xxx.203:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.204:3724 (both Established).
> 3) i queue for BG. BG pops. I enter bg, and alt+f4.
> 4) I wait for 8 minutes.
> 5) I use peerblock to block xxx.xx.xxx.175 - xxx.xx.xxx.230
> 6) When i try to login, i cannot login to my home realm (Kilrogg EU). It it physically impossible to login on it while my peerblock is active.
> 7) deactivate peerblock, get to the character selection screen. 
> 8 ) Login to character. When loading bar is ~90% done, i enable peerblock.
> ...


Oh wow, you are blocking your own host server :P Go to Stormwind/Orgrimmar and check which IP you have there, you can only see one IP there - should be either xxx.xx.xxx.203 or xxx.xx.xxx.204.

If the IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar is xxx.xx.xxx.203, go to Deepholm and block xxxx.xx.xxx-204-xxxx.xx.xxx.230If the IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar is xxx.xx.xxx.204, go to Deepholm and block xxxx.xx.xxx.170-xxxx.xx.xxx.203 (should be big enough range)
*****

A short explanation for everyone else wondering - you always have to have one IP open which is your "home" IP. You can check that IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar/Pandaria and other zones which are not cross-realmed. If you block that IP, you get disconnected and won't be able to log on. If you enter cross-realmed zones, they will be using a second IP in addition to that "home" IP - basically you will have two connections open at the same time. You can manipulate with the "second IP" - block it, use it to enter other areas etc, but you are never supposed to block your "home" IP :)

----------


## 403Forbidden

> Oh wow, you are blocking your own host server :P Go to Stormwind/Orgrimmar and check which IP you have there, you can only see one IP there - should be either xxx.xx.xxx.203 or xxx.xx.xxx.204.
> 
> If the IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar is xxx.xx.xxx.203, go to Deepholm and block xxxx.xx.xxx-204-xxxx.xx.xxx.230If the IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar is xxx.xx.xxx.204, go to Deepholm and block xxxx.xx.xxx.170-xxxx.xx.xxx.203 (should be big enough range) 
> *****
> 
> A short explanation for everyone else wondering - you always have to have one IP open which is your "home" IP. You can check that IP in Stormwind/Orgrimmar/Pandaria and other zones which are not cross-realmed. If you block that IP, you get disconnected and won't be able to log on. If you enter cross-realmed zones, they will be using a second IP in addition to that "home" IP - basically you will have two connections open at the same time. You can manipulate with the "second IP" - block it, use it to enter other areas etc, but you are never supposed to block your "home" IP



Just logged in excited to finally have a fix.
Suddenly: Nope.


Using netstat in org: xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 (two exact same ones)
Using netstat in deepholme: xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 (two exact same ones again, yes)

In short, my netstat finds exact same established 3724's in both org and deepholme .


EDIT: Two relogs after, i finally managed to get deepholme to give me two different IP's. Gonna try and block the other one now.

----------


## Alissa

> Just logged in excited to finally have a fix.
> Suddenly: Nope.
> 
> 
> Using netstat in org: xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 (two exact same ones)
> Using netstat in deepholme: xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 and xxx.xx.xxx.205:3724 (two exact same ones again, yes)
> 
> In short, my netstat finds exact same established 3724's in both org and deepholme .


How come you gave different IP's in your last post? Do the IP's change? Mine hasn't changed over the week. In your case, if you have exactly the same IP's in Orgrimmar and Deepholm, you can't use this method in Deepholm until your server stops hosting it. If your IP's change sometimes, I suggest giving it another try then. But at the moment, I'm afraid you can't use CRZ blocking in Deepholm just because you have absolutely no way of obtaining an alternative IP to use there.



Nvm, I was think about getting phased onto another realm with a group and then blocking my own IP in Deepholm but it won't work. The problem with that is - in Deepholm you are supposed to use your Orgrimmar IP which is the reason that no-one else is in there and you can farm the mount. Basically it's like an empty server you'll be using. If you use the x-realm party/raid to get another IP for Deepholm, you'll always get the CRZ IP which others are using aswell and you won't be there alone obviously. So basically what I said in my previous paragraph stays true sadly. Another alternative would be farming it on an alt on a different server until your IP's start to change. Good luck!

----------


## xHearts

> God I love you so much. I gave up taming after I first tried it with Arcturis but tred it once more with Drums and ~11k haste on Loque....worked!!
> Seems like the Grizzly Hills Zone server is not as retarded as the Sholazar one and taming Arcturis this way is nigh impossibru.
> Fortunately I managed to camp him the other night with taming macro bound to a G-Key watching Sherlock on 2nd screen 
> 
> GL fellow huntsmen, camp Arcturis, disable the shit out of Sholazar and get yer Loque!


Glad it worked!




> To everyone who haven't seen Aeonaxx for ages - don't give up! I started camping Doomwalker and Doomlord almost a week ago and none of them were up. I was checking at least once/twice per day and I'm on low-pop realm so I doubt anyone else is using that method. I was almost giving up and thinking there must be something wrong with th CRZ until today - when Doomwalker was up! My server has had 2-3 resets and I think they have been affecting the spawntimers and making me think the rares don't spawn anymore.


Remember that other people in your CRZ can go into YOUR server as well. Your server may have been low pop but someone from a high pop realm in your CRZ found a zone that your realm hosts, flew to SMV, and killed Doomwalker there.

----------


## Alissa

> Remember that other people in your CRZ can go into YOUR server as well. Your server may have been low pop but someone from a high pop realm in your CRZ found a zone that your realm hosts, flew to SMV, and killed Doomwalker there.


That is very true and I don't hold my hopes with world bosses that high, as a matter of fact I killed Doom Lord Kazzak only once, while I found Doomwalker 4 times in a row! In Outland, I have only about 5 different IP's though - Hellfire Penninsula, Shadowmoon Valley, Blades Edge and Netherstorm share IP, Terrokar and Nagrand share IP, Zangramarsh. Twisting Nether (the space in betwen places) doesn't have a different IP on my server :( I checked with my alt whcih is from a different server and Twisting Nether had a different IP to zones, but no bosses were up (high-pop realm). If anyone has any suggestions about more phasing zones in Outland, I would be really grateful!

----------


## Orangebuddy

Thanks for this awesome thread, I've used this exploit for pretty much everything I could (aeonaxx, tlpd, hunter taming) and currently I'm trying to get the camel mount/achi from Uldum. Was wondering if anyone has gotten the mount from the figurines because wouldn't it be impossible to teleport to the zone where you have to kill Dormus? Every time I try to take a hearthstone from a blocked zone, it simply puts a cooldown on my hearthstone without teleporting. Currently found 12 figurines with the dust drop but it would suck to finally find the real figurine and then not be able to teleport there. I'll post if it works when I find the real one. On another note, the bg trick also works in the Molten Front so you can go there and tame all 7 rare pets without using any noodle carts.

----------


## JiffyHealz

The camel doesn't work, unfortunately. I found the real camel (ID 50409), and I got the whirling buff, but as you said, it never teleported me. After around 5 seconds of being in a cyclone, I was just put back down on the ground, no teleport to Feralas or anything. REALLY disappointed considering how many noodle carts I have wasted finding the camels.

----------


## Orangebuddy

Damn it really sucks that it doesn't work but good to know now before I waste hundreds of noodle carts more, thanks.

----------


## Wiids

Have you considered trying to unblock the IP's before or during clicking the statue? Last did I tried this ( a couple months back so bare with me ) given 10-15s or so the server would reconnect me to the CRZ. Not sure if this would work, but perhaps clicking the statue without the IP blocks would allow you to be teleported?

----------


## Soulkiffer3

how many noodle carts did you need for tlpd?

----------


## Alissa

> how many noodle carts did you need for tlpd?


This really depends on how lucky you are. The longest route takes ~13 minutes, so in the worst case scenario, it will pop on your sceen while you are in your 4th noodle cart. After you have seen which route it is using, you have to use your noodle cart where you can tag him. Then a noodle cart again, to loot it. So if you are extremely lucky and see it as soon as you pop your noodle cart and you are in the place you can tag him, you will only need 2 noodle carts.

But in average, I would say I popped 5 noodle-carts per kill - was it Vyragosa or TLPD, doesn't matter.

----------


## Orangebuddy

> how many noodle carts did you need for tlpd?


I didn't use any noodle carts until I saw TLPD, I simply used a flight path to ulduar from different zones, it covers 3/4 routes of TLPD if you take the same flight path a few times. Then just check from the flight path which route TLPD is on, go to that route and then use noodle carts to kill/loot it. Since you have to find quite a lot of Vyragosa before you finally see TLPD (in most cases) I recommend using the flight path method unless if you have an infinite amount of noodle carts.

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Have you considered trying to unblock the IP's before or during clicking the statue? Last did I tried this ( a couple months back so bare with me ) given 10-15s or so the server would reconnect me to the CRZ. Not sure if this would work, but perhaps clicking the statue without the IP blocks would allow you to be teleported?


It might work but it would require some pretty sharp timing and some luck as well, every figurine despawns when it's clicked and either turns into a pile of dust or teleports you Feralas. Since removing the IP block takes a few seconds (up to 30 seconds sometimes) you would have to time it so that you allow CRZ while in the vortex, which only lasts a few seconds. For me it sounds too time consuming and expensive to farm because you only get one shot at doing it right, but this might be the only way it works with the noodle cart trick.

----------


## Wiids

> It might work but it would require some pretty sharp timing and some luck as well, every figurine despawns when it's clicked and either turns into a pile of dust or teleports you Feralas. Since removing the IP block takes a few seconds (up to 30 seconds sometimes) you would have to time it so that you allow CRZ while in the vortex, which only lasts a few seconds. For me it sounds too time consuming and expensive to farm because you only get one shot at doing it right, but this might be the only way it works with the noodle cart trick.


I agree it wouldn't be the easiest thing in the world. It was just an idea anyway, if somebody really wants the camel that bad they could try it out I suppose. I wonder if some ballsy person could ticket a GM after clicking the correct figure but not being teleported, could coerce the GM into teleporting them or granting them the mount?

----------


## Zizzzzy

> The camel doesn't work, unfortunately. I found the real camel (ID 50409), and I got the whirling buff, but as you said, it never teleported me. After around 5 seconds of being in a cyclone, I was just put back down on the ground, no teleport to Feralas or anything. REALLY disappointed considering how many noodle carts I have wasted finding the camels.


It is possible that your Feralas shares the same IP you are blocking for Uldum which would prevent the auto port. That said, you get a 20 minute debuff and the port itself it not required, you can fly into Feralas to the location the boss is in and you will be phased to see him. You can either keep your block and CRZ into the zone and noodle cart him, unlblock and go in normal to kill h im... or even better, both and give one to a friend (they need to block and be in save realm as you, but do not need t be phased to see boss or attack him in any way.

It most def does work, as I clicked mine as was ported with my IP block up. I also CRZ a second one to my buddy who was with me. The only Caveat to that is if the porting process applies the debuff, which gets buggered if port does not complete. Even so, you should have mroe than one CRZ zone to fly in from that are different from feralas if its sharing a server with Uldum as i think is your case.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I'm still trying to get Time Lost, but having trouble. I'm also having difficulty finding a definitive explanation on the flight path method. Am I doing it right?

1. Go to any non-Storm Peaks zone
2. Take a flight path to the Ulduar flight path from that zone
3. If TLPD is not up on that flight, go to another zone, and fly back to the ulduar spot.
4. Repeat steps 2 and 4 until TLPD is found
5. Noodle Cart on the path you saw it on

That's it? Or am I missing something? Because I saw my same vyragosa corpse from earlier on two flight paths.

EDIT: Saw TLPD on a flight path, circling near that frozen lake. Couldn't find it again after reenabling the ip block and using 3 carts. How do I keep what I saw?

----------


## Zizzzzy

> I'm still trying to get Time Lost, but having trouble. I'm also having difficulty finding a definitive explanation on the flight path method. Am I doing it right?
> 
> 1. Go to any non-Storm Peaks zone
> 2. Take a flight path to the Ulduar flight path from that zone
> 3. If TLPD is not up on that flight, go to another zone, and fly back to the ulduar spot.
> 4. Repeat steps 2 and 4 until TLPD is found
> 5. Noodle Cart on the path you saw it on
> 
> That's it? Or am I missing something? Because I saw my same vyragosa corpse from earlier on two flight paths.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2963461 (Peerblock and you - A guide to exploit CRZ)

You don't have to use flight points to fly into the zone and IMP could end up taking longer than just camping the location that all 4 paths intersect at. The only time you HAVE to use a flight point into the zone is if you have to go through another CRZ between the CRZ you are trying to get stuck in so that the game does not try to shift you until you land in SP.

As example, I manually flew in mounted from Zul'drek and Ice Crown, but for DragonBlight I had to take a flightpoint as Crystal song and all other surrounding zones were sharing a CRZ I had already killed the rare in.

The reason flightpoitns are mentioned to find TLPD is due to you being able to see the mobs in zone for NPC scan to pickup, while flying. its hit and miss and even if you don't see it does not mean its not up on another part of the flight point. IMO to be certain, just camp and use 2-3 carts per CRZ your checking.

There is also this thread posted last week which will give you a good graphical view of where to be to camp all flight paths.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html (How to get TLPD with Noodle Cart and CRZ Disable)

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Ah, I see. I flew from Dragonblight, but when I land with the block on, I'm stuck on the gryphon. How can I get around that?

----------


## Alissa

> Ah, I see. I flew from Dragonblight, but when I land with the block on, I'm stuck on the gryphon. How can I get around that?


Are you blocking any IP's when that's happening?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I had the block on. Would that be a problem, or did I just have a bad connection moment?

EDIT: Scratch that, I managed to land. It was just bad connection. Now to find that blasted lizard.

Final EDIT: I got him! Got Time Lost Proto Drake! Thanks for the assistance in figuring out how I was messing up

----------


## Alissa

> I had the block on. Would that be a problem, or did I just have a bad connection moment?
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, I managed to land. It was just bad connection. Now to find that blasted lizard.
> 
> Final EDIT: I got him! Got Time Lost Proto Drake! Thanks for the assistance in figuring out how I was messing up



Many gratz ^^ Sometimes, if you block the IP's randomly at random times, they may mess up the connection abit aswell - that was the reason I was asking :P But really nice to see people getting it to work at last.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> Many gratz ^^ Sometimes, if you block the IP's randomly at random times, they may mess up the connection abit aswell - that was the reason I was asking :P But really nice to see people getting it to work at last.


Thanks, and yeah I should've just left it alone instead of constantly turning it off and on.

Now to convince my friend to let me use his account to get it for him too. He's too nervous to do this himself.

----------


## Baalrogg

Seems to be working great, got Aeonaxx on my first try on Monday. TLPD is giving me much more of a hunting challenge, however. I've killed 21 Vyragosas using about a hundred or so noodle carts so far with no sign of the golden drake. Will update when/if I find him!

Edit: I've now reached exactly 30 Vyragosa kills with no TLPD. Will continue tomorrow.

Edit#2: I finally, finally snagged a TLPD after 37 Vyragosa kills. I sincerely hope everyone on this thread has better luck than I did!

----------


## the_perfect_sound

My Storm Peaks wasn't cross realm, it belonged my server. I was still able to block it's IP from Dalaran without dc'ing and get the noodle cart trick to work, but unfortunately I wasn't able to get more than 1 try per spawn cycle. Entering from Zul, Icecrown and Crystalsong all took me to the same instance of Storm Peaks(Vyragosa's corpse confirmed this), as did flying via flight path from any of the zones that don't directly connect. Took a few days and about 9 Vyragosa kills but I got my TLPD a couple hours ago.

----------


## RooR8o8

Anyone got the uldum camel and some tips for me how not to waste tons of carts ^^

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Anyone got the uldum camel and some tips for me how not to waste tons of carts ^^


There's no way to do it without using a ton of noodle carts, best you can do is try to cover more than 1 spawn point with 1 cart. I haven't found the real figurine yet but I have found about 15 fake ones for which I've used an average of 40 carts per figurine. I recommend crafting your own carts if you want to try this, unless if you have a lot of gold.

----------


## RooR8o8

> There's no way to do it without using a ton of noodle carts, best you can do is try to cover more than 1 spawn point with 1 cart. I haven't found the real figurine yet but I have found about 15 fake ones for which I've used an average of 40 carts per figurine. I recommend crafting your own carts if you want to try this, unless if you have a lot of gold.


Any clue if they despawn ?

----------


## Cox121

Anyone got in 5.4 Poseidus with crz disable?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Any clue if they despawn ?


They don't, they stay till someone clicks them.

----------


## Ropper

How can i loot the TLPD when he is dead?

----------


## Zemsta

> Anyone got in 5.4 Poseidus with crz disable?


would be awesome for now.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> How can i loot the TLPD when he is dead?


Stand next to where you killed it, and use another cart. 

1. If you're in a party and TLPD died while you were in the party, quickly leave the cart and right click TLPD. His loot will pop up, and you can take it without problem.
2. If you're solo, leave the cart and right click the body. Hope that your latency and lag allows you to loot the body. Make sure Auto Loot is on!
3. Put in a ticket, saying you killed it but it landed on a wall out of reach. They'll send the mount, gold, and bag through the Postmaster system. LAST RESORT.

----------


## Ropper

I need help with the camel figurine. Has anyone tips 4 me or a map?

----------


## kaboom89

Ok unfortunately I'm on a server that hosts the crossrealm itself.

My Ips are :
195.12.241.38 (this is my realm ip changes from time to time to .37 or .39)
192.12.241.20 (crossrealm in deepholm)

now i tried to block the ips from 192.12.241.1 to 192.12.241.37 and 192.12.241.39 to 192.12.241.255
i also tired to block for example from .10-.37 and .39-.100 
after that it shows me the message "transfer aborted instance not found" but not I cant find even one single rare mob and tried it several times now
my new ips are 192.12.241.38 and 192.12.241.38 so my crossrealm id is exactly the same as my realm ip and I'm unable to block it
where is my fault?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Ok unfortunately I'm on a server that hosts the crossrealm itself.
> 
> My Ips are :
> 195.12.241.38 (this is my realm ip changes from time to time to .37 or .39)
> 192.12.241.20 (crossrealm in deepholm)
> 
> now i tried to block the ips from 192.12.241.1 to 192.12.241.37 and 192.12.241.39 to 192.12.241.255
> i also tired to block for example from .10-.37 and .39-.100 
> after that it shows me the message "transfer aborted instance not found" but not I cant find even one single rare mob and tried it several times now
> ...


If you get the 'transfer aborted instance not found' message you did it right, if you can see mobs but just not the rare ones it means someone else on your server has killed them. Simply check back later.

----------


## kintaro1337

how comes we are able to see npcs in deepholm?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> how comes we are able to see npcs in deepholm?


Because deepholm is an instanced zone, the same trick also works in tol barad (pretty useless) and in the molten front (7 rare hunter pets to catch there).

----------


## Ropper

I got him today  :Big Grin:  TLPD is mine XDD

----------


## asdfx123

Guys i have one question about hunter pets. Due to not being able to tame one of the rares in northrend i have put some time in again. When you pull a mob, which is on your homeserver (not on crz) you can move with this whereever you want to (make sure to have warrior shout which only does aggro and no damage). So what about pulling some rare unit to a transporter or zeppelin?
If the unit still follows onto that, we should be able to see and tame it. What do you guys think about that?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Guys i have one question about hunter pets. Due to not being able to tame one of the rares in northrend i have put some time in again. When you pull a mob, which is on your homeserver (not on crz) you can move with this whereever you want to (make sure to have warrior shout which only does aggro and no damage). So what about pulling some rare unit to a transporter or zeppelin?
> If the unit still follows onto that, we should be able to see and tame it. What do you guys think about that?


It might be possible to pull it on the zeppelin but I doubt it will become visible since when mobs are visible you'll be in a new crz zone and the mob will just reset I think. However I've been trying to get poseidus with this method, just swim to a spawn point of poseidus and use the battle horn to pull all mobs within 40 yards, then pull it to a spot where you can pop a noodle cart (there are some spots where you can noodle cart) and loot it. The hard part is finding poseidus, not killing it and making it follow you. Hasn't worked for me yet since I haven't found a point close enough to every poseidus spawn point, so I'm just waiting for poseidus to be on the right spawn point one week. I'm sure if there's a way to get poseidus at this moment, with this exploit, this is how to do it.

----------


## jakobud

Trying to sort through these 80 pages of info.... some questions:

1. You can't move when you are using a Noodle Cart. So how do you know which path TLPD is going to be one when you get to Storm peaks? Do you goto a route, use a Noodle Cart or two (to give him enough time to make his full route) and if you don't see him, you move on to the next route and try again. Rinse and repeat until you find him? How many Noodle Carts are people burning through doing this? Seems like it could be dozens.

2. You can't attack anything when you are in the Noodle Cart. I can assume you can see and target TLPD while in the Noodle Cart. Do you wait until he is close, then cancel Noodle Cart and quickly attack him before he disappears? And then you just do AOE dmg since he will be within melee range attacking you at this point?

3. Can you target him while he is invisible and he is attacking you? If not, how do you know when he is actually dead?

4. Regarding the flight routes, unless you are already knowledgable to exactly where the TLPD fles (like how high, etc), how do you tell where to stand near the routes so you know you'll be close to him to attack him?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Trying to sort through these 80 pages of info.... some questions:
> 
> 1. You can't move when you are using a Noodle Cart. So how do you know which path TLPD is going to be one when you get to Storm peaks? Do you goto a route, use a Noodle Cart or two (to give him enough time to make his full route) and if you don't see him, you move on to the next route and try again. Rinse and repeat until you find him? How many Noodle Carts are people burning through doing this? Seems like it could be dozens.
> 
> 2. You can't attack anything when you are in the Noodle Cart. I can assume you can see and target TLPD while in the Noodle Cart. Do you wait until he is close, then cancel Noodle Cart and quickly attack him before he disappears? And then you just do AOE dmg since he will be within melee range attacking you at this point?
> 
> 3. Can you target him while he is invisible and he is attacking you? If not, how do you know when he is actually dead?
> 
> 4. Regarding the flight routes, unless you are already knowledgable to exactly where the TLPD fles (like how high, etc), how do you tell where to stand near the routes so you know you'll be close to him to attack him?


1. One way to determine which route TLPD/vyra is on is to use noodle carts at spots where you can track TLDP with npcscan, there are points where several routes overlap so naturally use your carts at these points. I myself used another way, I took flight paths from other zones while the IP of storm peaks was disabled -being on a flight path does the same as being in a noodle cart-, if I flew in from a zone to the south I took a flightpath that passed by frosthold all the way to ulduar, if I came from the east, I took a flight path passing by ulduar, ending at frosthold. I usually took the flight path more than once to be sure I had covered the routes properly, this way only covers 3/4 routes though so if tlpd is up at the brunnhildar village route you probably won't find it. The noodle cart way is expensive but 100% certain, the flight path trick is less certain but cheap, I only used a noodle cart to kill tlpd and 1 to loot tlpd.

2/3. Just make sure the noodle cart is in range of the tlpd and attack it, most attacks oneshot it so be sure to kill it at a spot you're sure you can loot it (not at the side of a steep cliff or smth), to know if it died I suggest getting a scrolling combat text addon that reports all killing blows.

4. I suggest studying all 4 routes by looking at videos of where the tlpd flies and how close it flies to the ground. When I spotted the TLPD from my flight path it took less than 3 minutes to fly there and kill/loot it.

I hope this answers your main questions.

----------


## jakobud

> I took flight paths from other zones while the IP of storm peaks was disabled


Do you have to fly into the zone from out of the zone in order to get the effect? Or can you just fly from flightpoint to flight point within storm peaks? Or is this not possible because you can't see/target the flight master NPCs once you are in Storm Peaks? Any particular flight paths you recommend that cover the routes well?

Also, I can't attack anything while I am in the Noodle Cart. It says you cannot do that right now. Do I have to exit the Noodle Cart and quickly spam my ranged attack ability to quickly hit the TLPD before it disappears? When I exit the Noodle Cart do I loose my current target?

----------


## kaboom89

Would this also work on Timeless Isle?

----------


## jakobud

> Would this also work on Timeless Isle?


Don't think so cause it's not a CRZ zone. Only lower level zones ( <85 zones) are CRZ.

----------


## jakobud

How does this work with Deepholm since it's instanced?

Last night I did the following:

Zoned into Deepholm
Found the IP
Join BG
Alt-F4ed
Wait 5 minutes
Add FW rules for the IP
Loaded WoW, putting me back in Deepholm.

I got the Transfer Aborted Instance Not Found error message like I do in Storm Peaks, so that is a good sign. However, I can see and target all NPCs. I can target and kill all enemy NPCs too. Is this correct? How come I can target and see everything in Deepholm w/o a Noodle Cart?

I flew around but didn't see Aeonaxx. Does that mean that someone else on my realm recently used the CRZ trick and already killed him? Or am I doing the trick wrong?

----------


## blodyclan96

Im blocking incomming IP's and outcomming IP's for StormPeaks (i got Aeonaxx using same strategy couple mounths ago) , (just started playing wow again and i wanted to try on TLPD again) tho i cant seem to get this to work, is it patched? Dosen't seem like so, tho i see all mobs and everything.. -.- My Skype if you feel that you wanna help, i learn quick  :Smile:  : "Blodyclan96" thank's alot!

----------


## Ifritone

No , you will see all mobs in deepholm as that is an instanced zone , although you cannot see aeonaxx does not mean you did it wrong it just means he either despawned or has yet to spawn

----------


## jakobud

Does doing this in Uldum require basically using a Noodle Cart at every single Camel Figurine? Or at least every single cluster of potential locations so you can see if any are in the area? Does NPC Scan alert you if there is a Mysterious Camel Figurine if you are NOT in a Noodle Cart?

Seems like the Uldum camel would take probably dozens of Noodle Carts especially since each Camel Figurine is not the one that will give you the mount.

Does the real mount Camel Figurine look any different than the bogus ones?

----------


## Siler

still works like a charm, gotta love it, thoguh i used 11 noodle carts because i screwed up my positioning

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Question for the hunters; how do you manage to tame with this? 

I have 12,000~ haste, using an elixir for 750 and gems/reforges for all my gear. My tame cast is still 4 seconds, which doesn't go fast enough before phasing kicks in. I've tried six times now, attempting to catch Loque'nahak, but I've only wasted the noodle carts in the process.

EDIT: Forgot heroism. I'm stupid.
EDIT 2: I've got heroism, haste elixer, haste potion, every gem and reforge to haste, and I have a grand total of 70% haste with everything popped. Loque'nahak, the beast I'm trying to tame, phases out halfway through my tame every time. Is there anything else I can do, or is it all up to luck? I've used 20 carts so far to no avail.
EDIT 3: Friend clued me in on Kafa Press. 4000 haste for 25 seconds, long enough to do 2 carts along with the heroism. 80% haste, still just a bit too short though; cast ends at the last 1/8 of the bar before the beast phases out. What else could I possibly do?

----------


## Orangebuddy

> Question for the hunters; how do you manage to tame with this? 
> 
> I have 12,000~ haste, using an elixir for 750 and gems/reforges for all my gear. My tame cast is still 4 seconds, which doesn't go fast enough before phasing kicks in. I've tried six times now, attempting to catch Loque'nahak, but I've only wasted the noodle carts in the process.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot heroism. I'm stupid.
> EDIT 2: I've got heroism, haste elixer, haste potion, every gem and reforge to haste, and I have a grand total of 70% haste with everything popped. Loque'nahak, the beast I'm trying to tame, phases out halfway through my tame every time. Is there anything else I can do, or is it all up to luck? I've used 20 carts so far to no avail.
> EDIT 3: Friend clued me in on Kafa Press. 4000 haste for 25 seconds, long enough to do 2 carts along with the heroism. 80% haste, still just a bit too short though; cast ends at the last 1/8 of the bar before the beast phases out. What else could I possibly do?


When I caught all rare pets on my hunter I had 34% haste unbuffed and used the heroism from my pet (5% more haste than drums of rage), also used rapid fire for more haste and used a pot of speed. And if you play a laptop, try moving away from your router since bad connection gives you more time before phasing back.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I use a Core Hound for Insanity, Kafa Press, Elixir of Rapids, and tons of Quick Sun's Radiance. I also play wireless on a desktop, and my router is on the other side of my home, so I can't just move further away, unfortunately.

EDIT: Just got Loque. Was dumb luck too, cause I didn't do anything different.

----------


## adolphin

Has anyone gotten TLPd is in the last week using this? Post back asap please!

----------


## atehna

would be interesting yes... didnt read something like this last time. pls informations dudes! :P

----------


## mambojambo111

I cant get the CRZ to work... Anyone can help?  :Frown:

----------


## Kefka911

Yes this still works.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Here's how my friend did it:

On the branch, when it flies under and around Frosthold, he followed TLPD to a small cliff edge where there would be a lot of harpies. He was just out of melee range, so he fired off an Icy Touch and one-shot it. It landed on the cliff edge, and he couldn't loot it. No lootarang. Death Grip it to the tree on this cliff and spam Blood Boil to AoE kill it.
On the mountain top, facing the metal hole in the adjacent mountain, he was well in melee range for his first Vyragosa kill.
On the cliff overlooking Brunnhildar Village, his Icy Touch was in range to hit Vyragosa in his next two kills.

----------


## Zumi

I guess I'm not understanding how this works. Would I be any better off then inviting myself from a different account over to a dead realm that I have a 90 on?

----------


## Kefka911

If anyone needs a personal Walkthrough send me a personal message. I can walk you through step by step.

----------


## Zumi

your inbox is full, @kefka911.

----------


## Alios96

Im wondering, since you can still see mobs in Deepholme , do you still need to use a noodle cart?!

----------


## Kefka911

No you don't need a noodle cart in Deepholm.

----------


## Alios96

> No you don't need a noodle cart in Deepholm.


Thanks, for anyone wondering, this also works on merged realms so don't worry about it.

----------


## cshunter

I seem to have no problem with Storm Peaks but it refuses to work in Deepholm. Seems like there is only 1 IP for Deepholm which is XX.XXX.XXX.30 if i block only that it refuses to let me in from using the BG method or SW portal. (I had an expanded range like 15-45 but decided to narrow it down till i reached this conclusion) I get ported back to SW when i use the BG method and if i try to enter the portal from SW to deepholm with the XX.XXX.XXX.30 blocked it gives me the Instance not found but thats after i click the portal but it never ports me.

EDIT

Got it working my timing was off.

----------


## specialkey

I manage to find the mob.

I go near it, and attack it as soon as i exit the cart.

It dosen't work;;

I can't hit the mob

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Zumi- are you all set now bud? I can probably hop on Skype this weekend if you need assistance. I can assist with TLPD and Aeonaxx.

I am still having issues with BC world bosses like Doom Lord Kaz so I cannot help with those.

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Am I wrong thinking that the only way Blizzard could *fix* this is to disable CRZ all together?

----------


## Andrew131

> Am I wrong thinking that the only way Blizzard could *fix* this is to disable CRZ all together?


Well, the only way to get it working in Storm Peaks is to use the noodle carts; if they changed the way the noodle carts worked then they could probably stop it there.

As for the other areas, I don't know; they could make it so you disconnect when the transfer is aborted.

----------


## berryman13

Did this with peerblock a week ago got aeonaxx first try. Immediately after changed IP's and did TLPD but it wasn't there, took 10 minutes to find a Vyra corpse.

----------


## snow529

I am very tempted to try this, but I am worried about getting banned.

Anyone got banned for doing this? Almost an year so there should be enough people who did this.

----------


## Andrew131

> I am very tempted to try this, but I am worried about getting banned.
> 
> Anyone got banned for doing this? Almost an year so there should be enough people who did this.


Haven't heard of a single case of banning for this so it seems pretty safe to me.

I've done it for multiple cases with multiple accounts so it's pretty solid in my opinion.

----------


## snow529

> Haven't heard of a single case of banning for this so it seems pretty safe to me.
> 
> I've done it for multiple cases with multiple accounts so it's pretty solid in my opinion.


alrighty then,
will try on both tlpd and deeplohm tmr

----------


## Alios96

Alright so it still works for anyone wondering... Just got my Phosphorescent Stone Drake just less than an hour ago, killing Aeonaxx. Good luck to anyone, and don't be worried... it took about 10 days before he spawned for me. I'd check 3-4 times a day doing 2-3 turns of his pathway. The fight is really easy by the way he has like 700k life only.

----------


## mrbgray

So could this be potentially used for Poseidus if thats the case thats like 70-100k in the bank

----------


## Alissa

> So could this be potentially used for Poseidus if thats the case thats like 70-100k in the bank


Potentially, but only a very few people have reported getting Poseidus with it. The problem is, there is no way to use a noodle cart in the water or with like waterwalking and such.

----------


## Andrew131

> So could this be potentially used for Poseidus if thats the case thats like 70-100k in the bank


In theory yes, but you have to remember that you cannot use the noodle carts so there is no way to make the mobs appear. 

If there's another way to make the mobs appear which doesn't require the noodle carts then, yes, definitely.

----------


## mrbgray

If only i could use noodle carts stupid cooking. . . . what is fastest way to get them lol i may have some ideas about getting poseidus with a hunter but not sure

----------


## ro0k

Could anyone help me with Aeonaxx? :/ I´m too stupid. Playing on EU Alliance

----------


## Njobo

Does anyone know if you invite someone and you go to your own realm IP, but the other player is in the crz ip, does the other player get a roll window or not?

Hunter Fetch ability sadly also doesn't work through phasing so you can't kill Poseidus in your phase and just loot it with the pet, all it does is go try to fetch it but you never get a loot window. I really hope that once all Realms got connected that they kill of CRZ (so the stuff lands on the same AH, not spreaded)

----------


## Zumi

yes, it works like that still njobo. partied is all that matters.

----------


## Zemsta

Did any solution come up in the last 3 months for Poseidus yet?

Gotta find something similar to carts that _can be used while swimming_.

----------


## Njobo

> Did any solution come up in the last 3 months for Poseidus yet?
> 
> Gotta find something similar to carts that _can be used while swimming_.


Find something that turns you into a Object on the server side, i would assume the reason the noodle cart works is because Blizzard is phasing the 'player' into a phase where he can not see NPC's from non-crz zones, so only NPC's from the second server load but once you turn into a noodle cart you no longer are in the "player" group and thus the phasing you were applied to is no longer valid and stops, the phasing applied doesn't look to be the same used for modern Quests because you can actually kill stuff while phased, you simply can't see or loot anything. This also mean that the moment they change how the noodle cart or the phasing works, this exploit breaks.

----------


## Ziddy1337

I can't get this to work on my realm. The IP I am connected to never changes. It's the same in every zone, even in non-crz zones like Stormwind. I assume my realm is the host realm that other realms connect to? Is there any fix to make it work?

----------


## steinig

Okey a silly question maybe but still looked quickly through the thread and never found my anwser. So ive kill vyragosa around 12 times now last day. but after each kill i run out of the zone
and disable and enable everything again,(just restart the process) should i keep doing it, or should i kill vyragosa and then just wait for TLPD or vyra again? would be nice if any one could help me with this.

----------


## grigore

> Okey a silly question maybe but still looked quickly through the thread and never found my anwser. So ive kill vyragosa around 12 times now last day. but after each kill i run out of the zone
> and disable and enable everything again,(just restart the process) should i keep doing it, or should i kill vyragosa and then just wait for TLPD or vyra again? would be nice if any one could help me with this.


If I remember correctly, Vyra/TLPD are both on a 6+ hour spawn timer once either one of them has been killed. If you're entering from multiple zones (i.e. multiple IP's) you get more chances at a spawn. You might just get Vyragosa, but it's recommended to kill her and save in a notepad or something the time and the IP. Then come back after 5-6 hours and if it's not TLPD that spawned then repeat what you did earlier. You'll get it eventually  :Smile: 




> I can't get this to work on my realm. The IP I am connected to never changes. It's the same in every zone, even in non-crz zones like Stormwind. I assume my realm is the host realm that other realms connect to? Is there any fix to make it work?


If your realm is the host the only thing you can do is ask someone on your Battle.net friends list to invite you to another server/different CRZ group.

----------


## chartgraves

Hi guys - Is anyone able to translate the "disable CRZ" method into an easy to understand format? I've tried to follow OP instructions and am unable to disable. His/Her instructions are confusing. I have browsed through about 40 pages of this thread hoping to find someone that translated the method better to no avail. Thank you so much in advance!




> *New working method for TLPD (Patch 5.4.1)
> Since this exploit may vary from server to server,if you succeed please reply.*

----------


## Piju

Since there are 40 pages of people totally able to understand this guide, you should probably search the problem by yourself  :Smile: 
And please dont Fullquote a post with this length... >.<
You may look in my signature, there is a guide for this exploit with a program (called Peerblock) instead of the firewall... it's essentially the same, just a little more comfortable IMO

----------


## chartgraves

> Since there are 40 pages of people totally able to understand this guide, you should probably search the problem by yourself 
> And please dont Fullquote a post with this length... >.<
> You may look in my signature, there is a guide for this exploit with a program (called Peerblock) instead of the firewall... it's essentially the same, just a little more comfortable IMO


I never said the guide was wrong. I only said I am unable to understand it. I'm an idiot when it comes to advanced stuff like this. Sue me. Thank you for the link, I appreciate it. I fixed the issue you had with my quotes lol.

----------


## sanoske314

Up to over 50 vyra kills over the course of a week and some change. No luck yet.

Edit: FINALLY! After about 2 weeks of checking twice a day and sometimes on multiple servers i have gotten my TLPD! Don't give up if you are getting dozens and dozens of Vyragosa kills without TLPD. It WILL come eventually!

----------


## nillirk

For those hunters that are using this to tame pets, could you give us an idea of what type of gear you guys are equipping? I've read post with people with around 40% or 12,000 haste unbuffed. I've used haste gems, reforged, speed potions, core-hound ability (forgot the name), and the best I get is probably around 9,000 haste buffed. The only thing I haven't done is buy a 10k pair of pants that would add about 1000 haste. Is it because I am supposed to using higher ilvl gear? I currently have timeless gear with haste, the ones without I reforge with haste.

----------


## RakshaKnuts

thanks for the help

----------


## Feenixx

I have an issue. I have TLPD on the green path. I'm on the rock. He gets so close and yet when I get out of the cart and spam my abilities my character doesnt do anything, and the TLPD disappears after 2 seconds. This is very frustrating. 

I'm a warlock btw. Should I go demo and try to just hell fire him in the air?

----------


## megustawow

Got Aeonaxx today at 4/23. Finally spawned. Thanks!

----------


## Harlemhero

Ok i am willing to pay a months of gametime to get this TLPD. I cant seem to get this peerblock to work. someone pm me plz. I am not good at this whatsoever.

----------


## zadaza

on my server crossrealm is enable

i have the same ip on city and crz zone, any method to get mounts?

----------


## heradura

Got Aeonaxx first try, easy peasy. Haven't run into TLPD yet though. Thanks for this!

----------


## ganzomanzo

I'm not too sure if i'm doing this right. I joined a BG ALT+F4 waited 5 minutes, enabled Peerblock @ 90%. Spawned right infront of me but it despawned 1 second later. Would appreciate it very much if you guys could help me out!

----------


## Vaqmed

this looks complex oO

----------


## sveet

Pretty neat find, I'm sure some other experienced users can add suggestions that will improve this exploit it's worth to stick a while around it.

----------


## davidcmc

Has anyone been banned for doing this?

----------


## [email protected]

if still anyone have problems catching Aeonaxx , send me a pm.. we can make a deal ^^

----------


## Bouter

i know what the problem is. why i cant get it.
The 2 servers i'm on are the servers that ppl zone to. that's pretty lame.

i got 
aaa.bb.ccc 14 in orgrimar
aaa.bb.ccc 15 in orgrimar

And also 

aaa.bb.ccc 14 deepholm
aaa.bb.ccc 15 deepholm

Anyone know's if there is a trick i can use to still get the mount?

Thanks

Bouter

----------


## davidcmc

I've successfully disabled CRZ in Deepholm ("Transfer Aborted: instance not found" spammed every 1 minute, which means Blizzard servers are trying to connect me to the CRZ server, but can't because it's blocked in my Firewall).

The first day I've tried it, it was ~4:00 AM, and Aeonaxx was right there. So I've got my mount.

Now, I've tried to do the same thing 2 more times (just to see if the exploit still works), but Aeonaxx isn't spawning anymore.
I'm disabling CRZ correctly, the "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" is being spammed every 1 minute, but Aeonaxx isn't there.

I don't know if it's because I'm testing it right after the servers come back online.

My first try (the one at ~4:00 AM, when Aeonaxx was spawned) was a few hours before maintenance.
The second try was less than an hour after maintenance (last Tuesday).
The third try was a few minutes after maintenance (today, Thurdsay).

Maybe some rares take some time to spawn even in those "ghost" non-CRZ realms?

----------


## martijn1979

I have just tryed it on Quel'Thalas EU - Alliance still worked  :Smile:  he spawned en got the mount  :Smile:

----------


## davidcmc

Does anyone know if I can somehow trade the mount to someone else who was in a group with me, in Deepholm (although not in the same Deepholm as I)?

The game won't allow me to assign loot (as Master Looter), even if the other player was grouped with me and in the same place that I was when Aeonaxx died.

Group loot doesn't work, only I can roll on it.
Master loot won't work.

Any tip?

----------


## Replxce

HELP, Please my ip's are the same how do i block

----------


## Elegant996

Try relogging and hope your IP changes (xxx.xxx.xxx.15 to xxx.xxx.xxx.16 for example). If it doesn't you're screwed. It is impossible to look left and right at the same time.

----------


## Replxce

seems like zuluhead US doesnt have a ip :/

----------


## jookos

Looted 5mins ago. (Aonaxx too.)
U made my day!

Ty for all!

----------


## xHearts

> Does anyone know if I can somehow trade the mount to someone else who was in a group with me, in Deepholm (although not in the same Deepholm as I)?
> 
> The game won't allow me to assign loot (as Master Looter), even if the other player was grouped with me and in the same place that I was when Aeonaxx died.
> 
> Group loot doesn't work, only I can roll on it.
> Master loot won't work.
> 
> Any tip?


I think someone asked the same question earlier in this thread somewhere, I don't think it's possible, unless you want to risk contacting a GM saying your friend couldn't loot the mount or something. ;/

----------


## davidcmc

> I think someone asked the same question earlier in this thread somewhere, I don't think it's possible, unless you want to risk contacting a GM saying your friend couldn't loot the mount or something. ;/


Yeah, looks like there's no way to trade the mount or assign loot for another player, even if he's been in the same group and in Deepholm during Aeonaxx kill.

----------


## muchhax

Hey guys, I'm having some problems doing this. Basically when I'm in org my IPs are, for example:

15.212.138.202
15.212.138.207

Then, I go to Deepholm and my IPs become:

15.212.138.202
15.212.138.221

So I blocked the IP ending in 221. Disabled peerblock, joined a random BG, ALT+F4'd, came back after 5 mins and enabled peerblock at 90% of the login screen. I successfully get the message "Instance Aborted" as expected, however my IPs are:

15.212.138.202
15.212.138.207

Is this normal? The OP says if the third string of numbers are the same in Org and Deepholm then you are the host and it will not work? Sorta confused. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## RooR8o8

Is there a way to block the Darkmoon fair crz and loot the treasure in the pit ?

----------


## Eachan

You can ask your friend to group you into another realm.

----------


## Eachan

BG scheme.

----------


## muchhax

> Hey guys, I'm having some problems doing this. Basically when I'm in org my IPs are, for example:
> 
> 15.212.138.202
> 15.212.138.207
> 
> Then, I go to Deepholm and my IPs become:
> 
> 15.212.138.202
> 15.212.138.221
> ...


Does anybody know the answer to this? Should I just keep checking for Aeonaxx as it doesn't appear anybody else is in the zone? I'm just concerned he may not spawn as my IPs become the same as they were in Org when logging back in. I do get the "Transfer Aborted" message though :s

----------


## neotidus

i buying 70 noodle kart but i see only wyragosa  :Frown:  after kill vyragona i need waiting for time lost respawn? is long time same at "real server"?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Teaching a friend to do this, and we ran into a problem. Our server recently had a merge, so that might be an issue. 

When he moves to where it changes subzones, that's when it stops working. He'll fly in from Zul'Drak (for example), the text in the middle will say "Storm Peaks", and he'll get "Tranfer Aborted. Instance not found." As soon as the white text pops back up for another area, like "Garm" or "K3", he is returned to the same phase as other players. This also happens when he flies in; he'll fly in to "Frosthold", fly down to "Rohemdal Pass", and it will return him to the same phase as me (unphased). 

Why is this happening?

----------


## Dalton_C

So to level cooking to use a noodle cart is going to cost too much gold and time...Now what if I did this in Storm Peaks and went to a main flying path of TLPD and just turned NPC scan on and used a /tar macro? Even though I can't see him physically shouldn't I still be able to target him? Then I could just use mind vision being a priest and somehow fly to where I think he's going and use holy nova or something, tag him, kill, then loot, all while he's invisible..? Or is this just wishful thinking....there's got to be a way to do this without the stupid noodle cart...I could try my little sandbox tiger but I only have 1 left and not gonna waste it on this.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> So to level cooking to use a noodle cart is going to cost too much gold and time...Now what if I did this in Storm Peaks and went to a main flying path of TLPD and just turned NPC scan on and used a /tar macro? Even though I can't see him physically shouldn't I still be able to target him? Then I could just use mind vision being a priest and somehow fly to where I think he's going and use holy nova or something, tag him, kill, then loot, all while he's invisible..? Or is this just wishful thinking....there's got to be a way to do this without the stupid noodle cart...I could try my little sandbox tiger but I only have 1 left and not gonna waste it on this.


Sadly, it's only the noodle cart that works. You can't target things that you can't see, and you can't hit him unless he's near you. There's only one spot where a Holy Nova would hit him if you never tagged him, but even then you still have to see him initially to hit him.

Good news is, you DO NOT need to make the carts. You can have a friend who already has cooking done. The carts are not soulbound, nor do they require cooking to use. I sent noodle carts to my warlock during my many unsuccessful green fire attempts, and his cooking isn't even learned to this day. Find someone to make you some carts, and you'll be fine. Good luck!

----------


## dardack

So for Aeonaxx, I finally got:

TCP xxxx 12.129.223.22:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP xxxx 12.129.223.22:3724 ESTABLISHED


But I think it's part of CRZ or the host. It's not empty, everyone from 12.129.255.39 CRZ is still in the zone when I'm in my login server. Is there a way around this or am I screwed?

This is for deepholm


EDIT: OK after relogging a few times, having issues, I finally got on 12.129.223.21 (normally when I would block my CRZ deepholm I would get ported to 12.129.223.20, blocked that, then did the BG q, log in to 90%, blocked the CRZ ip, but kept gettng the .22 one, that was part of CRZ). And finally got the transfer aborted. And bam aenoaxx up and right in front of me. Have my mount. I did NOT get DC'd when landing. Was able to loot right away.

EDIT 2: Just got TLPD. I recommend the fly over method to save Noodle Carts if the mats are mad expensive on your server. I would q for Ordos/celest. Write down Storm Peaks/IceCrown/Crystal/ZD IP's from that person, in case any over lapped so I didn't waste time. Fly into SP, record IP, fly back into other zone. Block SP, then do the flight path fly over method till I found 1 ip with TLPD. Then just flew back to where I saw it, used a Noodle cart to get it's path, then bam done.

----------


## Piet01

Alright, can't get Aeonaxx to work, can anyone confirm it still works as intended?

I'm willing to pay for help ingame.

----------


## phasechange

> Edit: Due to some questioning the need to do the additional CRZ group steps prior to joining the BG, I went back to test to confirm. I was able to skip these steps and can confirm they are not required. I must have still been muttering with ranges when I switched to testing that method. Sorry for any misdirection for anybody. In this situation still however, it is important to only block your CRZ realm ip and not to bother with ranges. Below wills till work, however has redundant steps.
> 
> So in my case I was having a lot of trouble with the standard BG method for Deepholm as my server was part host. My xxx.xxx.*ccc*.xxx IP was the same so all attempts to block my CRZ ip (even single IP of the CRZ server) when retuning from a BG Alt-F4 would produce a "Character not Found".
> 
> I theorized that the only way I could get booted back to my default Login realm with an IP block instead of my home realm CRZ, I would need to not be on my server when I join the BG.
> 
> These are the Steps that worked for me:
> 
> •	Go to your Deepholm, record your CRZ IP
> ...


Do you still get the instance aborted message with this method or does deepholm only change to your login IP?

----------


## Zefy

I did this in the past with ease, more recently I have been having an insane amount of issues getting this to work for Aeonaxx.
When logging back into the game after 5+ Minutes, Either two things will occur.
1. I am forced back to the character selection screen with a "Character Cannot be found" Message, Which I know is from enabling it too early.
2. I log into Deepholm but as if nothing has changed, I see the NPC's in the Temple of Earth and players from other servers around.

#2 is what happens 95% of the time, even after enabling it at the perfect time.


My IP's are:

Orgrimmar: 

199.107.6.164
199.107.6.165

Deepholm

199.107.6.164
199.107.6.154

In Peerblock I have 199.107.6.1 - 199.107.6.255 Blocked.

Is this possible for me to do?

----------


## Sabron

Doesn't seem to work for me, If anyone is willing to help me I have $10 AUD on skype that I can send you.

-james.zaros2

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Do you still get the instance aborted message with this method or does deepholm only change to your login IP?


You should always get instance Aborted.

----------


## dardack

> I did this in the past with ease, more recently I have been having an insane amount of issues getting this to work for Aeonaxx.
> When logging back into the game after 5+ Minutes, Either two things will occur.
> 1. I am forced back to the character selection screen with a "Character Cannot be found" Message, Which I know is from enabling it too early.
> 2. I log into Deepholm but as if nothing has changed, I see the NPC's in the Temple of Earth and players from other servers around.
> 
> #2 is what happens 95% of the time, even after enabling it at the perfect time.
> 
> 
> My IP's are:
> ...


You're blocking too much, why 255 ips? You are blocking your home/login Server. Just block 199.107.6.154 for now. That's the Deepholm CRZ

----------


## alucard001

I cant log into the server after have done the 8 step

----------


## Zizzzzy

Still don't understand why people are blocking entire IP ranges when its not needed.

----------


## phasechange

Zizzzzy how are you dealing with the constant CRZ redirection of block CRZ ip -> get another one similar to your server IP -> block that -> get another one similar to your server IP or the same as your server IP?

Is it just about trying over and over again until you luck out?

----------


## mush332

keep getting vyg. any sepcific zone to zone in from casue him to spawn?

----------


## mush332

and does restarting the client help change the zone ur going to come into as well?

----------


## mush332

> if still anyone have problems catching Aeonaxx , send me a pm.. we can make a deal ^^


hey by any chance do u know if u can get tlpd 100% cuz i keep getting vyragosa. if u can do it and get tlpd ill give u real money thru pay pal or pay for game time

----------


## Preaches

I'm a bit curious with the macros, when I spawn a noodle cart, I only have the leave vehicle button on my screen.. how am I supposed to use a macro, when I don't have any bars? (how did you bind the macro, so you can use it while "in" the noodlecart)

----------


## qematriel

Preaches, bind macros to letter key. (R,T,Y, etc.)

----------


## Preaches

I know how to bind a key to a Spell/macro on my bars (ising Bartender) but since there is no bars when you drop a noodle cart kit, i vant bind it to anything  :Smile:

----------


## col0r

I'm willing to pay money through paypal or buy you gametime or something if we could make a deal, im currently looking for someone to get tlpd for me or aeonaxx. Add me on btag: col0r#2938

----------


## Kaizuken

> I'm willing to pay money through paypal or buy you gametime or something if we could make a deal, im currently looking for someone to get tlpd for me or aeonaxx. Add me on btag: col0r#2938


Do you have Skype?

----------


## thumper30

MASSIVE thanks for this!! After 37 vyras I was beginning to think i'm just not meant to get this mount, then tlpd popped up on my npc scan this morning and I swear I wet my pants a little! Don't give up if you are seeing vyra after vyra, I was looking twice a day and using 3 different zones am and pm.

----------


## thumper30

> I know how to bind a key to a Spell/macro on my bars (ising Bartender) but since there is no bars when you drop a noodle cart kit, i vant bind it to anything


You can bind a /target time-lost or /tar Vyragosa to f1, f2 etc and just spam the buttons on your keyboard when cart is up, then bind the leave vehicle macro to f3 for example. I found right clicking on vyra just before leaving noodle cart and using an aoe instant, arcane explosion, cone of cold, was enough to get aggro and kill it.

----------


## kindy

> if still anyone have problems catching Aeonaxx , send me a pm.. we can make a deal ^^


Hi. What your price for helping to get Aeonaxx? Your method is still working now? I have a standart proplem with him: i'll doing all steps like on the guide, but when i enable PeerBlock on 90% loading complete heppening one of two things: 
1. "Character is no found" (when hitting button "enabled" too early)
2. Character is laoded in Deepholm, but mobs and other player still visible and not massage "transfer abort..." like tell in guide.
What i do wrong? I heard this way was be fixed... Is it true?
I ready to pay you at the fact i gettin my Aeonaxx. WebMoney, PayPal, gametime or others...
My Skype is: *blinky-mirnyy*

----------


## cyberelitesg

can anyone help me tame pets using this?

----------


## KitWalker

> can anyone help me tame pets using this?


From the other thread:



> I managed to tame Skoll using this.
> 
> What you'll need:
> - Reforge everything you can for haste;
> - Re-Gem for Haste;
> From gear only, I had 13000+ haste (33,19%)
> 
> - Glyph of Tame Beast;
> - Elixir of the Rapids (5 at least);
> ...

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

if someone can help me willing to paypal, skype h3nchman24

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

has anyone ever got banned from this? Is it safe to use or should i create a dummy account to do it?

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Does it still work ?because nothing happened for me and i followed the steps correctly without the bg thing since you said its not needed. 

Retried with the bg still nothing.And my ccc are different

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Does it still work for current patch version ?
Can anyone help out?

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Verified it still works but not as it was described in this post.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

If you guys are too bored getting it to work or you cant i can find it for u and call you over to kill it for a small fee depending which mob you are looking for .If interested.Note that i am doing this without using peerblock or any other 3rd party software.
add skype:
insane.paladin

I am doing it a bit different from this post.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

I have fresh timelost that i can give for a small fee. If interested add me on

Skype: insane.paladin

----------


## jimmys96

> I have fresh timelost that i can give for a small fee. If interested add me on
> 
> Skype: insane.paladin


Dude stop trying to make money from what people share for free to the community.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

the method is here. if they are 2 borred to camp it i can do it for them. And my method is a bit different 2.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> the method is here. if they are 2 borred to camp it i can do it for them. And my method is a bit different 2.


And different than mine ? ... sure

----------


## Fr33styler

Hmm i got a question,

my stormwind servers ip is: *.*.163.21 and when i enter Deepholm the ip is *.*.163.26. When i entered a battleground, and force quited the game and wait for a while (between 5 and 10 minutes) and log back in i get transfered to the *.*.163.21 server. Sometimes (about 3 times out of 40) i got redirected to *.*.163.26 and the Aeonaxx method worked (no mount though). Does anyone know what is going wrong?

----------


## c172

Been trying for a while on Poseidus, anyone know why it wont follow me to the surface while phased? I'm capable of hitting it and killing it under the ocean but ofc that's no good. It wont follow me to a cave or shore no matter how slow I swim.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

If anyone is having trouble because they are using mac instead of windows just pm me and i will help you do it so you are not forced to use peerblock.

----------


## 3xor3

Looking for someone to help me with that. PM me if you can do it for me so we can discuss it! Thanks  :Big Grin: 

By the way, I'd like TLPD and/or Aeonaxx, so i you can do one or both well that's good! And is it possible to disable CRZ to get Aeonaxx by using only Firewall and without using Peerblock? Thanks!

----------


## Nade

Is it possible to farm Kazzak with this? And if so, how? The IPs are different than from when I got TLPD and I can't get the instance not found msg :/

----------


## jimmyamd

> Looking for someone to help me with that. PM me if you can do it for me so we can discuss it! Thanks 
> 
> By the way, I'd like TLPD and/or Aeonaxx, so i you can do one or both well that's good! And is it possible to disable CRZ to get Aeonaxx by using only Firewall and without using Peerblock? Thanks!


its pretty easy using just firewall

in your home city eg Org type in netstat -n and look for your server ips which ended in 32701 or something like that just google search it should take you to a ownedcore page.

all you need to do is block all the ip's in between your home city.

----------


## Shadowfyre27

I have a problem trying to get TLPD, I do the peerblock stuff right and block the CRZ and get the "Transfer Aborted:instance not found" msg like I'm supposed to but when I hope into a noodle cart I am unable to see any mobs. I go to somewhere where I know there should be mobs that I would be able to see but there's nothing. I have waited the entire time in the noodle cart a couple times to see if maybe they just take a bit to show up but nothing ever does. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem might be and how I might be able to fix it?

----------


## jimmys96

> I have a problem trying to get TLPD, I do the peerblock stuff right and block the CRZ and get the "Transfer Aborted:instance not found" msg like I'm supposed to but when I hope into a noodle cart I am unable to see any mobs. I go to somewhere where I know there should be mobs that I would be able to see but there's nothing. I have waited the entire time in the noodle cart a couple times to see if maybe they just take a bit to show up but nothing ever does. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem might be and how I might be able to fix it?


This method has been patched.

----------


## jimmyamd

It's cause the noodle Carts have been fixed.

----------


## lilsniff

> It's cause the noodle Carts have been fixed.


But you can still disable CRZ's? Haven't had any luck getting it to block them :/

----------


## Shadowfyre27

Yea, using peer block I can still disable crz but it's empty since there's no way to phase it now seems like.

----------


## lilsniff

> Yea, using peer block I can still disable crz but it's empty since there's no way to phase it now seems like.


Do you still have the CRZ-lags inbetween zones?

----------


## Shadowfyre27

yea using peer block I can go int ostorm peaks with it completely empty no mobs npcs or anything and then if I disable it while in storm peaks everything phases back in. Also there's the whole thing where if I block the crz in storm peaks then fly into a diff zone it will just dismount me thankfully I have a glider and don't die lol.

----------


## dexter74

CRZ Aeonaxx Pached 6.0.3 , doesn't work.

----------

